# يلا نصلى



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

الموضوع بسيط اوووووووووى  هنحدد ميعاد كل اللى حابب انه يصلى يدخل يكتب اسمة ونتفق على ميعاد صلاه معين كلنا نكون بنصلى ممكن نقول مقدمه كل ساعة ممكن نقول ابانا الذى بس
الفكرة ان الكتاب بيقول اذا اجتمع باسمى اثنآ او ثلاثة اكون انا فوسطهم
فايه رايكم تصليلى واصليلك ؟؟؟؟؟:flowers::flowers:​ السبت 
لكل بلاد العالم


----------



## happy angel (14 فبراير 2012)

*فكرة جميلة *​


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2012)

ماااااااااااااااااااااشى وانا معاك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 فبراير 2012)

فكرة كويسة اوى نعم يلا نصلى


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2012)

*فكرررررره هايله يا جونا 
من فتره جربتها بطلب من اخونا apostle.paul صلينا ف وقت واحد لموضوع معين والنتيجه كانت مذهله
معاكوااااا اكيد *


----------



## grges monir (14 فبراير 2012)

حددوا ميعاد وانا معاكوا اكيد


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2012)

فكره هايله ياجونا
انا معاكم 
بس حدد الوقت


----------



## white.angel (14 فبراير 2012)

*موافقه طبعاً*​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 فبراير 2012)

*موافق 
*


----------



## zama (14 فبراير 2012)

حلو التجمع لشئ إيجابي ..

لو في نص معين ، قولولي ..

لو مرتجل ، لازم أصارحكم بأني مش هتكلم كتير ..

==

عموماً : ما نفكر فيه _ بإحساس صدق _ هنلاقيه قدامنا ..

==

bye ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2012)

*عندى فكره 
ممكن كل يوم نصلى لحاجه معينه
يعنى مثلا النهارده هنصلى لمصر بكره لحد معين تعبان او عنده مشكله اوووووو
هتبقى حاجه جميله بجد انى اكون عارفه ان دلوقتى الكل بيصلى علشانى 
ايه رأيك يا جونا ؟؟*


----------



## white.angel (14 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عندى فكره
> ممكن كل يوم نصلى لحاجه معينه
> يعنى مثلا النهارده هنصلى لمصر بكره لحد معين تعبان او عنده مشكله اوووووو
> هتبقى حاجه جميله بجد انى اكون عارفه ان دلوقتى الكل بيصلى علشانى
> ايه رأيك يا جونا ؟؟*


*هل من الممكن ان نخصص يوم من هذه الايام*
*للصلاه من اجل مافان .. اراه هذه الايام بيننا .. *
*لنصلى كى يعود من جديد كما كان ... ممكن * ​


----------



## MAJI (14 فبراير 2012)

فكرة حلوة كثير
يلا صليلي واصليلك
وكلنا نصلي سوا
شكرا 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هل من الممكن ان نخصص يوم من هذه الايام*
> *للصلاه من اجل مافان .. اراه هذه الايام بيننا .. *
> *لنصلى كى يعود من جديد كما كان ... ممكن * ​



*لو وافق جونا ع اضافتى مفيش مشكله طبعااااا يا وايت:flowers:*


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

_يا شباب الميعاد  انتو هتختاروه_

_السبت _
_علشان مصر وكل دوله فيها متاعب_
_الاحد_
_لكل عابر وحاسس ان  عدو الخير تعبه_
_الاثنين _
_لكل مريض او ضيقة_
_الثلاثاء_
_للمنتدى وكل اعضاءه وللمنتديات المسيحيه_
_الاربعاء_
_لو فى مشاكل عند اى حد_
_الخميس _

_الجمعة ليكم حريه الاختيار ولو حد ليه تعديل ياريت يقوله _
_وربنا يكون معانا ويقوينا بجد لاننا محتاجينلها _
_يسوع معاكم كلكم _​


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2012)

طيب والخميس ها يكون ايه ياجونا
نسيت الخميس


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> طيب والخميس ها يكون ايه ياجونا
> نسيت الخميس


مهو انا سايب الخميس والجمعة علشان لو حد عنده اضافه كمان 
الاختيار مقبول  ولو حد عنده تعديل   يتفضل يقوله وربنا يقدم الصالح​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 فبراير 2012)

*سأقول مجرد رأى سمعته من قديس أثق فى روحانيته وحكمته

فقد قال بأن الصلاة ليس بالضرورة تكون فى نفس التوقيت

وأضيف من عندياتى رأى شخصى ، بأن الصلاة الجماعية التى يجب أن تكون فى وقت مشترك بين الجميع ، هى القداسات ، لأنها هكذا ينبغى أن تكون ، لأنها إجتماع للصلاة ، ينطبق عليها قول الرب : حيثما إجتمع إثنان أو ثلاثة بإسمى

أما الصلاة الأخرى ، فلا يشترط فيها التوقيت ، بل إشتراك القلوب معاً فى الصلاة من أجل شيئ واحد

فلا داعى لأن نلزم أنفسنا بتوقيتات قد لا تتوافق مع ظروف الكل ، بل نكتفى بالإتفاق على الصلاة من كل القلب لأجل الموضوع المشترك ، دائماً

وأرجو الصلاة من أجل وحدة الكنيسة ، ومن أجل هذا المنتدى وكل المنتديات المسيحية ، لكى ينقذها الرب من خطة التخريب الشيطانية ، بالإنقسامات وبغيرها


*


----------



## النهيسى (14 فبراير 2012)

*فكره رااااااائعه وجدااااااااااااا*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 فبراير 2012)

فكره جميله جدا يا جو

موافقه


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 فبراير 2012)

جميله اوووووووى الفكره
معاك


----------



## zezza (14 فبراير 2012)

*فكرة جاااااااااااامدة يا جون 
معاكم طبعا 
نبدأ يعنى من السبت الجاى ولا نبدأ دلوقت 
و هنحدد ساعة معينة ولا طول اليوم هيكون للطلبة اللى متفقين عليها ؟؟!*


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2012)

قكره رائعه يا جون 

معاكوا اكيد
​


----------



## just girl (14 فبراير 2012)

_*.. فكرة فى غاية الذكاء.. يلا على اسم يسوع كلنا نخبر اصحابنا ونتجمع هنا .. ونلتزم بالصلاة لاجل حوائج الناس ونحن من بينهم ليترفق الرب بينا ويحررنا من رباط الخطية و يحاللنا والعابرين كذلك فى امس الحاجة للصلاة لكى يثبت ايمانهم فيقوى لاننا حريصون ايضاً فى اسم الرب على خلاص كل نفس فى اسم يسوع تعالوا نجتمع هاهنا .. .*_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 فبراير 2012)

اكيد فكرة حلوه
معاكوا ​


----------



## Rosetta (14 فبراير 2012)

فكرة حلووووووة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 فبراير 2012)

*مشارك لنوال البركه 

*​


----------



## مورا مارون (15 فبراير 2012)

حلو التجمع ع الصلاة لان لرب حيكون موجود
اد ما بقدر حشاركم الرب يوفقكم​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 فبراير 2012)

معاااكم..مرسى على الدعوه للصلاه الجميله دى..و حلو الساعه عشره دى مناسبا... كفايا اصلن الواحد يزكر إسم إسم منكم  هتمد الصلاه للساعه حداشر ههههههههه الرب يباركك  يا يوحنا


----------



## MAJI (15 فبراير 2012)

الساعة 10 بتوقيت مصر؟
وصباحا ام مساءا؟
وشكرا


----------



## مريم12 (15 فبراير 2012)

فكررررررة حلووووووة جدااااااااا​


----------



## mero_engel (15 فبراير 2012)

يبقي يوم الاربع الساعه 10 مخصص لكل شخص عنده مشاكل 
فكره رائعه انا معاااااكم طبعا


----------



## الملكة العراقية (15 فبراير 2012)

فكرة جميلة جدااااا


----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2012)

موضوع راائع 
الرب يتقبل صلاة الجميع
 الساعه 10 في الصباح واللا المساء؟
ربنا يبارك خدمتك جون ​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (15 فبراير 2012)

فكرة فى غاية الروعة
فهل أجمل من وقت اللقاء مع الحبيب والإرتماء فى حضنه الدافى
​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (15 فبراير 2012)

*جمييييييييييل جدا​*


----------



## johna&jesus (16 فبراير 2012)

انا اول واحد  هحط  اسمى لانى محتاج لها بجد  صلولى كتيررررررر ربنا يقوينى على نفسى  وعلى الدنيا ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> انا اول واحد  هحط  اسمى لانى محتاج لها بجد  صلولى كتيررررررر ربنا يقوينى على نفسى  وعلى الدنيا ​



ربنا يقويك يا جونا
صلي وربنا هيحل كل حاجه فى وقتها
ربنا معاك


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (16 فبراير 2012)

*فكرة حلوة كثير     انا دائما اردد هذه الصلاة(ايها الرب يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحي ارحمنا)*


----------



## johna&jesus (16 فبراير 2012)

منتهى ابشارة قال:


> *فكرة حلوة كثير     انا دائما اردد هذه الصلاة(ايها الرب يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحي ارحمنا)*


نعم يا اخى انها الصلاه السهميه معروف بمدى فاعليتها 
لانها كالسهام المتوجه للسماء


----------



## johna&jesus (16 فبراير 2012)

_الصلاه هتكون فى فترتين 10 مساءآ  وصبحآ  لان اكيد فى ناس فالوقت دا مش بتكون موجودة وناس فالوقت دا مش بتكون موجودة _
_ربنا يبارك الجميع _
_ويعوض تعبكم وياريت نبداء  _
_اليوم النهاردة صلاه لاى حد ولاى حاجة  اتفقنا يا شباب  _
_يارب االموضوع يكون سبب بركه _
_متنسونيش فصلاتكم _
_johna_​


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

معاكم اكيد 
حددوا معاد وقولوا عليه بشكل واضح


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 فبراير 2012)

*اخد بركة واكون معاكم .... كلنا محتاجين فعلا للمساندة من الرب...*


----------



## sparrow (16 فبراير 2012)

فكرة جميله يا جون
متابعه معاكم


----------



## mero_engel (16 فبراير 2012)

الصلاه بتبقي الساعه 10 بالليل والنهارده الصلاه مفتوحه لكل شخص ولاي حاجه المهم اننا هنصلي كلنا مع بعض في وقت واحد 
وهنصلي كلنا لبعض ولكنيستنا


----------



## Bent el Massih (16 فبراير 2012)

*انا معاكم في الصلاة*


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 فبراير 2012)

طبعا فكرة جميلة جدا جدا ان نجتمع لنصلى ليكون المسيح فى وسطنا
وميعاد مناسب حقا نقف فيه فى مخدعنا الخاص ونغلق الباب ونحاجج
فكرة روعة
ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخلينا على طول مع بعض نصلى على طول حتى ياتى المسيح


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 فبراير 2012)

انا معاكم


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2012)

*فاضل ربع ساعه محدش ينسى أو يكسل *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 فبراير 2012)

*يالاه .... الكل يعمل تسجيل خروج ... *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 فبراير 2012)

*ما اجتمع باسمي اثنان معاً 
الا واكون هناك انا 

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين 


*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

هو  يوم اه ويوم لا ولا ايه 
انتو فين  مشوفتش حد جيه يعنى النهارده ليه  كسلتوووووووووو​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> هو  يوم اه ويوم لا ولا ايه
> انتو فين  مشوفتش حد جيه يعنى النهارده ليه  كسلتوووووووووو​



*انا دونا فكرتنى وصلينا سوا بس نسيت اقول هنا *


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يحافظ عليها بجد يا شباب لازم نفكر  وياريت لو  حد يتابع الموضوع لانى مسافر بكره  
ياريت مش تنسو وانا هتابع  بالفون مع اصحابى اللى اعرفهم  وبكدا الموضوع  
يكون مع ناس اكتر واكتر وربنا  يقوينا كلنا ​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

_ربى والهى يسوع المسيح اشكرك على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال_
_اشكرك  لانك اعطيتنى امزيد من الوقت لكى اتوب _
_سيدى اتمنى ان احيا معك  كل حين_
_اتمنى ان استيقظ  وانام على صورتك وتكون معى فاحلامى_
_ربى اعلم بانى اخطات اليك كثيرآ  واعلم انك تغفر كثيرآ  كثيرآ _
_سيدى اليكى  طلبتى اليوم _
_السبت_
_17/2/2012_
_اتمنى منك الهى ان تحفظ مصرنا  الغاليه _
_من كل شر وشبه شر_
_سيدى  الاعداء يتنون القضاء عليها _
_وعلى كل ما فيها من جمال_
_ربى ارض مصر انت من باركها _
_وليس  بشرى_
_ربى اعتنى بها ولك ما فى داخلها من بيوت واشخاص_
_ربى اعلم  انى لست مستحقآ ان اقف امامك ربى  اتمنى ان تحافظ على كل بلد توجد بها حروب_
_ربى  طلبه خاصة من اجل_
_سوريا _
_لبنان_
_العراق _
_الاردن_
_لبيا_
_يارب  حافظ على كل هذه الارضى لاجل ما فيها من كنائس_
_ربى مد لهم يد المعونه_
_+امين +_​


----------



## tamav maria (18 فبراير 2012)

يا رب،ان شعبك في مصر يطلب منك الرحمة.انهم يبحثون عن الحق
ويريدون معرفة ما هم والى اين هذا البلد الذي يعيشون فيه ذاهب بهم.
انهم لا يطلبون الكثير هم لا يريدون سوى العيش بسلام وحرية وكرامة.انت باركتهم و اخذتهم على عاتقك. 
اعطهم يا رب الايمان بقدرتهم على تحقيق ما يحلمون به .
هم يؤمنون بانك تجعل كل شيء جديدا.فساعدهم ايها الاب على تحويل وجه بلدهم نحو الحرية،
واحلال السلام والعدل كي يعيش اباؤهم في ظل انجيلك دون اي خوف 
يارب تعالى وحقق وعودك فى مصر يارب​


----------



## MAJI (18 فبراير 2012)

باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين
يالهي ارفع صوتي اليك
اطلب منك ان تتحنن  وتفتقد خرافك الضالة في مصر والعراق وسوريا والسعودية وايران وفلسطين ودول المغرب وكل دولة فيها اضطراب .
خرافك الضالة تعبث في كرمتك وتحاول افسادها
تحاول ان تجعل حلوها مر 
وعصيرها  سم
تبارك ايها الاب السماوي وتمجد في هذه الدول 
ليعرف الجميع محبتك الفائقة ورحمتك الرائعة
اليك نرفع طلبتنا 
فاستجب يارب


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

_يلا مش ناقص  كتيرررررررررررر  كل هيجهز ويستعد  علشان نصلى _​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> _ربى والهى يسوع المسيح اشكرك على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال_
> _اشكرك  لانك اعطيتنى امزيد من الوقت لكى اتوب _
> _سيدى اتمنى ان احيا معك  كل حين_
> _اتمنى ان استيقظ  وانام على صورتك وتكون معى فاحلامى_
> ...



*اللى مكانش عنده فرصه يصلى الساعه 10 الصبح يلا يشاركنا الصلاه دلوقتى :lightbulb:*
*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
لك كل المجد والشكر المستحق 
نرفع لك طلبتنا من اجل مصر الغاليه وكل شعوبك ف كل مكان
نرجوك يا الهنا ان تحل بسلامك ع ارضنا
وأن تمنحنا الامان وان تعطينا الفرصه لجنى ثمار 
تعال يا رب وكن معنا تعال يا رب واسمع صلواتنا
تحنن يا يسوع وارحمنا وحافظ علينا من كل شر واذى
احمى بيوتك ع ارضنا ان كانت كرات نار حولها عنها
وان كان تجديف بالسوء سنصمت ليعلو صوتك
وان كان رياء رده عنا وابعده عن طريقنا
رجائنا فيك بلا حدود ونحوك أعيننا تترجاك
اسمع واستجب واسرع وأعننا 
+++ اميييين +++​*


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اللى مكانش عنده فرصه يصلى الساعه 10 الصبح يلا يشاركنا الصلاه دلوقتى :lightbulb:*
> *ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح*​*لك كل المجد والشكر المستحق *
> *نرفع لك طلبتنا من اجل مصر الغاليه وكل شعوبك ف كل مكان*
> *نرجوك يا الهنا ان تحل بسلامك ع ارضنا*
> ...


 +++++امين ++++


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

يا شباااااااااااب  انا مش هقدر اكو ن موجود بس بجد هكون موجود معاكم باذن يسوع كل يوم فافلميعادين لو ربنا قدرنى احنا داخلين على صيام  وانا  هعتمد انكو هتكونو معايا 
فالصلاه 
ياريت مش تنسونى وبجد انا محتاج صلاه فكل يوم هتصلو فين ياريت مش  تنسونى​


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اللى مكانش عنده فرصه يصلى الساعه 10 الصبح يلا يشاركنا الصلاه دلوقتى :lightbulb:*
> *ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
> لك كل المجد والشكر المستحق
> نرفع لك طلبتنا من اجل مصر الغاليه وكل شعوبك ف كل مكان
> ...



اميــــــن


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اللى مكانش عنده فرصه يصلى الساعه 10 الصبح يلا يشاركنا الصلاه دلوقتى :lightbulb:*
> *ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
> لك كل المجد والشكر المستحق
> نرفع لك طلبتنا من اجل مصر الغاليه وكل شعوبك ف كل مكان
> ...



* امين يا رب 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2012)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين 
ربنا ومخلصنا وملكنا يسوع المسيح 
نسالك ان تعطينا القوه علي بداء الصوم المقدس 
ابعدنا يا رب عن تجارب عدول الخير 
اذكر يا رب شعب مصر وسوريا وليبا وكل اولادك يارب 
مد ايدك يا رب من اجل اقباط نيجيريا 
وقويهم في شدتهم 

يا معزي الحزاني وزوج الارامل وابو الايتام 
نسالك ايها المتحنن ان تغفر لنا خطاينا

+|+ امين +|+



*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 فبراير 2012)

ربي
بقلب باكي متألم أصرخ اليك ان تقبل صلاتي 
فلست مستحقه يا سيد ان ادعوك وانت في سماء
ولكني اتعشم في غني رحمتك ورأفتك ومحبتك لنا
ادعوك ان تنظر بعين الرحمه الي شعبك واولادك في كل مكان
ان تعزي كل قلب حزين وان تفرحهم وان تساعد وتسند اولادك
ان تغير قلوبنا التي اصبحت حجر حتي علي اقرب الناس لنا
لتعود كما خلقتها فينا قلوب لحميه تشعر وتحس بالمجروح
وتشفيق علي المحتاج والمسكين وتساعد وتعطي بسخاء 
ارجوك يارب انظر الي شعبك وخلصه من محاربات وتجارب عدو الخير
لانها كثرت علينا ونحن اصبحنا اضعف من ان نحتلمها بدونك
قوينا انت بقوتك يا مخلصنا ولا تسمح له 
بان ينزع من قلوبنا الرجاء والامل
فمهما كثرت سقطتنا نعلم ان لنا رجاء في الحياة من جديد
عندما نقوم ونعود اليك

ارجوك يا سيد ان تسمع وتستجيب
ويتمجد اسمك يا قدوس دائما
من خلال اولادك 

أمين


----------



## مورا مارون (19 فبراير 2012)

امين امين امين 
الرب يستجيب


----------



## Bent el Massih (19 فبراير 2012)

*آمين يا رب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> _يا شباب الميعاد  انتو هتختاروه_
> 
> _السبت _
> _علشان مصر وكل دوله فيها متاعب_
> ...



*النهارده الصلاه من اجل كل عابر بيواجه حروب ومشاكل:download:*
*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
بنرفع لك يا رب قلوبنا بالصلاه من اجل كل قلب اناره حبك
وكل عقل سكنته كلمتك ..من اجل كل ضال عاد اليك
من اجل كل نفس اختارت العيشه معاك
نرجوك يا الهنا ان تقودهم ع الطريق
نرجوك ان تمسك بيمينهم احميهم يا يسوع من ضربات ابليس
سيج عليهم بدمك الثمين لا تتركهم لعدو الخير 
وايضااا نصلى من اجل كل شخص ما زال يدرس ويفكر لتعلن له مجدك 
فيسرع اليك ويعلم أنك الحق والحياه والشبع الابدى ومعك لا عطش ولا احتياج
اسمع يا رب لصلواتنا واستجب
+++اميييين +++​*


----------



## Rosetta (19 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *النهارده الصلاه من اجل كل عابر بيواجه حروب ومشاكل:download:*
> *ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
> بنرفع لك يا رب قلوبنا بالصلاه من اجل كل قلب اناره حبك
> وكل عقل سكنته كلمتك ..من اجل كل ضال عاد اليك
> ...


أميـــــــــــــــــــن يا رب


----------



## johna&jesus (19 فبراير 2012)

يلا علشان كله يجهز  هنصلى كمان 2دقيقة  
النهاردة
_الاحد
لكل عابر وحاسس ان  عدو الخير تعبه_

ربى يسوع المسيح اشكرك على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال 
ربى اعلم ان صلاتى اماك مقبولة لا لشخصى  بل لانى احمل اسمك وصليبك 
ربى  اخواتى تركو العالم وكل ما فيه من ظلمات  
ربى  اخواتى اتو لك لكى  يطلبو اسمك القدوس 
ربى  قلبك حنين وطيب وغافر  كل اثام
ربى نحن جميعآ  نقف نطلب منك ان تحافظ على كل اخواتى 
الذين تركو العالم  ربى قف بجوار كل  انسان منهم 
احفظهم  وساعدهم   لكى لا يسقطو ربى عدو الخير  يطلب نفسهم
حافظ عليهم يا ربى 
ساعدهم  وقويهم كلهم 
ومتخليش عدو الخير يلعب بيهم 
امين
JOHNA


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2012)

*بسم الابن والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين 
سلام يا ملك السلام 
اجعلنا يا رب مستحقين ان نبداء الصوم المقدس 
بقلوب نقيه 
ونفوس صافيه 
واعطنا القوه يا رب ان نكمل علي خير 
امين
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *النهارده الصلاه من اجل كل عابر بيواجه حروب ومشاكل:download:*
> *ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
> بنرفع لك يا رب قلوبنا بالصلاه من اجل كل قلب اناره حبك
> وكل عقل سكنته كلمتك ..من اجل كل ضال عاد اليك
> ...



*وأن تحنن قلوب الأولين عليهم
ليعطوهم أحتياجتهم دون خوف
هبهم من يأويهيم
هبهم من يطعهم
هبهم من يكسونهم
عالمين إنهم بفعل هذا معهم ... فبك هم فاعلين
لك كل المجد
إلى الأبد
آمين​*


----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> يا شباااااااااااب  انا مش هقدر اكو ن موجود بس بجد هكون موجود معاكم باذن يسوع كل يوم فافلميعادين لو ربنا قدرنى احنا داخلين على صيام  وانا  هعتمد انكو هتكونو معايا
> فالصلاه
> ياريت مش تنسونى وبجد انا محتاج صلاه فكل يوم هتصلو فين ياريت مش  تنسونى​



كل سنه وانت طيب يا جون 

ربنا معاك ويسندك ويبعد عنك اى شر 

وترجع بالسلامه يارب 

انت محدش يقدر ينساك ابدا
​


----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2012)

يا رب ..
ما أحوجنا لتغير نفوسنا ،،
إقبل صومنا وصلواتنا .. 
أملأنا من روحك القدوس ..
 وإزرع في قلوبنا محبتك وسلامك ، أمين !! 
صوم مبارك للجميع ​


----------



## MAJI (20 فبراير 2012)

يايسوع 
في ذكرى صوم الخمسين
نطلب منك ان تعيننا في صد هجمات واغواءات ابليس 
نحن في برية الحياة الارضية نحتاج الى يدك الحنونة
لكي لا نسقط في التجربة 
وليكن كلامك خبزنا 
ولتكن انت ملكنا
لك نطلب 
فاستجب يارب
امين


----------



## Bent el Massih (20 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *النهارده الصلاه من اجل كل عابر بيواجه حروب ومشاكل:download:*
> *ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
> بنرفع لك يا رب قلوبنا بالصلاه من اجل كل قلب اناره حبك
> وكل عقل سكنته كلمتك ..من اجل كل ضال عاد اليك
> ...



*
آمين يارب
احمي اولادك من كل شر
 واعطيهم القوة والصبر ليتغلبو على كل التجارب
وارشد الذين يبحثون عنك من كل قلوبهم 
والمس قلوب كل البعيدين عنك كما لمستنا وغيرتنا
بشفاعة ام النور وكل القدسين ...آمين*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2012)

*يا جماعه محتاجين معاونه منكوا ف الخدمه الجميله دى
يعنى لو كل واحد فينا دعا ولو 5 أعضاء للمشاركه ف صلاتنا اليوميه مع الوقت المنتدى كله هيشارك
وف كل نهايه اسبوع كلنا هنتشارك ف تحضير جدول الاسبوع الجديد وهنختار مواضيع الصلاه مع بعض
نتمنى نشوف تفاعل من الجميع واللى حابب يساعد ف الخدمه يبلغنى وربنا يسمع ويستجيب لصلواتنا ..امييييين*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا جماعه محتاجين معاونه منكوا ف الخدمه الجميله دى
> يعنى لو كل واحد فينا دعا ولو 5 أعضاء للمشاركه ف صلاتنا اليوميه مع الوقت المنتدى كله هيشارك
> وف كل نهايه اسبوع كلنا هنتشارك ف تحضير جدول الاسبوع الجديد وهنختار مواضيع الصلاه مع بعض
> نتمنى نشوف تفاعل من الجميع واللى حابب يساعد ف الخدمه يبلغنى وربنا يسمع ويستجيب لصلواتنا ..امييييين*


*الافضل ان روك يضيفها في راس المنتدي
مع الاعلانات 
هتبقي اعم واشمل 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا جماعه محتاجين معاونه منكوا ف الخدمه الجميله دى*
> *يعنى لو كل واحد فينا دعا ولو 5 أعضاء للمشاركه ف صلاتنا اليوميه مع الوقت المنتدى كله هيشارك*
> *وف كل نهايه اسبوع كلنا هنتشارك ف تحضير جدول الاسبوع الجديد وهنختار مواضيع الصلاه مع بعض*
> *نتمنى نشوف تفاعل من الجميع واللى حابب يساعد ف الخدمه يبلغنى وربنا يسمع ويستجيب لصلواتنا ..امييييين*


امين وبركة الخدمة تكون مفتوحة للجميع​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 فبراير 2012)

> _الاثنين _
> _
> 
> لكل مريض او
> ...


_
_​_
_

_تعالا  يا كل تعبان محتاج لراحة_
_تعالا عند ابوك هتلاقى راحة_
_تعالا وهتلاق فرح وحنيه_
_تعالا يابنى دانت غالى عليا_
_ياربى يا يسوع _
_وعودك كتير جميلة نطلب  منك انك تكون مع كل واحد فينا_
_قوينا يارب على كل مرض وضيق_
_قوينا يا يسوع _
_على كل حرب من حروب ابليس_
_متسيبناش يا يسوع_
_محتاجين ليك وبنبكى بالدموع_
_مد ايدك وخفف كل قلب موجوع _
_مد ايدك يا قدوس _
_وباركنا كلنا_
_يارب انا تعبان عندى مشكلة وضيقة _
_ارجوك يارب  تحلها  وتمد ايدك  فكل مشكلة_
_امين_
_+++_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

*



نشكرك ايها الاله المتحنن 
علي كل حال ومن اجل كل حال 
نسالك يا رب ان تحفظ كل ابناء شعبك 
وتحصنهم ضد ضربات عدو الخير 
لمجد اسمه القدوس 
امين 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> _يا شباب الميعاد  انتو هتختاروه_
> 
> _السبت _
> _علشان مصر وكل دوله فيها متاعب_
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
لك منا كل الشكر المستحق لاجل كل نعمك وعطاياك الكثيره والمستمره
نرفع لك صلواتنا اليوم من اجل كل مريض وكل انسان يمر بضيقه أو تجربه
ندعوك يا رب لتمد يد الشفاء لكل مريض يتألم ولكل مريض يستعد لعمليه
ندعوك يا رب لتمد يد العون لكل انسان يتألم من تجربه صعبه أو يمر  بضيقه مريره
ليس لنا سواك يا الهنا ندعوه وقت احتياجنا فأنت طبيبنا الاعظم 
وانت من طلبت ان ندعوك وقت الضيقه لنمجد اسمك القدوس 
امين يا رب اسمع لصلواتنا وطلباتنا من كل اجل كل شعبك ف كل مكان
واستجب لنبارك اسمك اليوم وغداً الى ان تنتهى ايام غربتنا ع الارض 
+++ اميييين +++​*


----------



## grges monir (20 فبراير 2012)

يالحبك الأبــــوي ...

في وقت الضيق تنقذني ....

وفي وقت الحاجة تنجدني ...

وفي الرمق الاخير تحيي انفاسي ... 

أنزع عني يارب كل كآبة .. كل ضيق .. كل ملل .. وكل حزن ويأس .

أعني في ضيقاتي ... وأمسكني بيمينك ... وقود خطواتي


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 فبراير 2012)

*ليس لنا ... ليس لنا .... بل لأسمك القدوس أعطى مجداً

لن أطلب سيدى شفاءأ لأجسادنا

بل شفاءاً لنفوسنا

نريد تطهيرا من كبريائنا

تطهيرا من رياءنا وفيريسيتنا

اعطى نورا لأعيننا ... فنبصرك

انفتاح لأذاننا .... فنسمعك

حبا لك .... فنسبحك

أعطنا أن نحبك ... حبا حقيقياً ... فنعظمك

أعطنا أن نلمسك ... فنحيا ... ولا نعود نموت

فأنت وحدك الحياة

ولا موت إلا أن كانت لنا حياة بدونك

ما أعذبك

ما أحلاك

ما أروعك

فكيف بعد هذا ... نخاف ...​*


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2012)

يارب ما احسن السلوك تحت حمايتك والخضوع لتدبير

 عنايتك لانى لا اعلم ماذا يحدث لى او يرد على

 ولكنى أومن انه لا يجرى أمر الا وسبقت انت وعلمته وسمحت ان يكون

 فماذا لى الا ان افوض لحنونك وحمايتك كل أمر يخصنى

 خاضعا لاحكام ارادتك بكل رضى وتسليم

 مبتغيا فقط رضوانك ومجد اسمك . هبنى نعمتك لاتبع أرشادها فى كل شىء

 وأقبل من يدك كل ما ترضاة لى بلا ضجر ولا تذمر لتكن حياتى

 لك وطوع يمينك فقط التمس القوة

 لاصبر على المحن والشدائد التى الاقيها بخضوع لارداتك المقدسه

 كن سندى فى ضعفى شدد يارب عزيمتى وأسترنى تحت ظل جناحيك


امين​


----------



## MAJI (21 فبراير 2012)

_الثلاثاء_
_للمنتدى وكل اعضاءه وللمنتديات المسيحيه
يايسوع 
بارك هذا المنتدى وكل المنتيات المسيحية
واجعلهم نبراسا ينير دروب الضالين 
واقتد كل ضال الى حضيرتك
ليكونوا قطيع واحد لراعي واحد
يارب 
افتح ابواب الرزق لكل من يطلبه
اشفِ كل مريض 
واستجب لكل طلبة 
انت الاله المحب والمحبوب
لك نرفع صلاتنا 
فاستجب يارب
_


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> _يا شباب الميعاد  انتو هتختاروه_
> 
> _السبت _
> _علشان مصر وكل دوله فيها متاعب_
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح 
اليوم بنرفع صلواتنا من اجل المنتدى وخدمته ومن اجل 
كل المنتديات التى تعمل لمجد اسمك القدوس
نرجوك يا رب ان تبارك الخدمه وتطرح منها ثمراً كثيراً
اعطينا يا رب المزيد من المحبه والقدره ع الاحتمال والتسامح
هبنا يا يسوع أن نكون مستحقين ان ندعى ابنائك 
بارك وجودنا كأسره واستخدمنا لمجد اسمك القدوس
اسمع يا رب لصلواتنا واستجب
+++ امييييييين +++​*


----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2012)

الثلاثاء
_للمنتدى وكل اعضاءه وللمنتديات المسيحيه_

ربنا يحمي المنتدى وكل من فيه من اخوتنا من كل شر وشبه شر 
ربنا يحافظ على اولاده وشعبه في كل مكان 
بركة وحماية المنتدى بيد الرب يسوع واثقين بكلمته 
ها انا معكم كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر
وانشالله يرجعو كل اخوتنا الغاليين بالسلامه ونشوفهم وسطنا 
امين يا رب ​


----------



## candy shop (21 فبراير 2012)

*يارب نرفع قلوبنا اليك لكى تقبل صلاتنا التى نرفعها امامك من اجل المنتدى *

 *ولتسند بيمينك خدمتنا ولتبارك المنتدى وتحفظة من كل شر ومن ضربات العدو *

 *بصلوات العذرا امنا وجميع القديسين .. امين *
​


----------



## MAJI (22 فبراير 2012)

_الاربعاء_
_لو فى مشاكل عند اى حد
_ يايسوع 
اجعل سلامك بقلوب ابنائك الصغار.
واعطهم حكمة التصرف عند الضيقات وعندما يحاربونهم اولاد ابليس ,مد يدك واعنهم ,
 باركهم في اعمالهم وافكارهم واقوالهم, 
وارشدهم للطريق الصحيح بروحك المقدس .
اليك اطلب
فاستجب يارب
امين


----------



## ميرنا (22 فبراير 2012)

> الاربعاء
> _لو فى مشاكل عند اى حد_


 
يارب يسوع من فضلك ارفع عن كل ولادك وحل مشاكلهم وارفع ضغوطهم اذكرهم كل واحد باسمة وكل واحدة باسمها​


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2012)

*ارفع صلاتى اليك يامخلصى الصالح *​ 
 
*لانك الاب الحنون السماوى الذى التجأ واحتمى فى احضانة فى وقت الشدائد*​ 
 
*ارجو منك ان تحمى اولادك وترفع عنة التجربة وتبعد عنة مكايد ابليس*

*وتشملهم بحبك ورعايتك وتختار الصالح *
​ 
 
*بصلوات وشفاعة القديسة الطاهرة مريم وجميع مصاف قدسيك *​ 
 
*لان لك القوة والمجد الى الابد امين *​


----------



## sparrow (22 فبراير 2012)

يارب يسوع نشكرك علي كل حال 
نشكرك علي نعمك وحنانك ورعايتك لينا واحنا منستهلش وعلطول بنغضبك وبنزعلك ,, سامحنا يارب واغفر لينا برحمتك
يارب ولادك كتير وبناتك تايهين وتعبانين وعندها مشاكل كتير
ارجوك يارب المسهم وخبط علي بابهم انت لو هما بعاد افتقد ولادك يارب في كل مكان ومتسبهمش فريسه للشيطان والياس جدد فيهم الرجاء يا ملك الرجاء اعطينا من فيض رجاءك ونعمتك ومحبتك
اعيطنا القدرة علي حل مشاكلنا والاحتمال علي تخطيها 
امين يارب اسمع واستجيب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2012)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين 
يا رب لساني **لا يقوي علي الصلاه 
انت فاحص القلوب وتعلم ما هو بداخلي 
فانا بين يديك يا الهي ولك كامل التصرف في امري 
*​


----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2012)

‫اشكرك  يارب لأنك علمتني أن الجأ اليك وقت الشدائد
 اذ قلت ادعوني وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدني . 
فها انا يارب أصرخ نحوك أن تمنحني حكمة.
 واعطني نعمة حتي اعبر التجربة بسلام، ​


----------



## النهيسى (22 فبراير 2012)

سيدى وألهى ومخلصى يسوع الحبيب الفادى
شكرا يا ألهى على كل شيئ قدمته وتقدمه لنا بمحبتك
ومن ضعفى وحقارتى أطلب منك يا سيدى أن تمد يداك 
الطاهرتين لنا جميعا . أحمى شعبك وبيعتك . أسندنا بمحبتك
أنت وحدك القدوس المحب لأولادك . نجى نفوسنا وحياتنا ودبر كل أمورنا
بشفاعه سيده الكل العذراء مريم أمك الطاهره .ورئيس جند الرب ميخائيل
وكل مصاف قديسيك الذين أرضوك 
يارب أنت قلت أذا أجتع أثنين أو ثلاثه بأسمى أكون انا فى وسطهم
ونحن نجتمع اليوم على أسمك ومجدك ومحبتك ....... آمين


----------



## النهيسى (23 فبراير 2012)

*بسم الآب والأبن والروح القدس الأله الواحد 
آمين

**ليتمجد أسمك يا ربى وألهى
ورجاء من أله المحبه والرجاء
بشفاعه أمك الحبيبه الغاليه الطاهره مريم
ورئيس الملائكه ميخائيل
وكل الشهداء والقديسين
بشفاعه كل صلاه طاهره مباركه أمام عرشك ومجدك
أرجوك يا سيدى الحبيب يسوع
أن تتمجد وتمد يداك الطاهرتين
الى ... 
كل مريض
الى من هو فى ضيق
الى كل معوز
الى كل أرمله ويتيم وغريب وضيف
الى كل من بالمنتدى ادارى عضو زائر
أحفظ بيعتك يارب
أحمى شعبك وضعفه
القى يارب كل خطايانا وآثامنا وضعفاتنا فى بحر النسيان
أنت وحدك القدوس 
أنت ودك الملجا 
يا معين من ليس له معين
ورجاء من ليس له رجاء


يا يسوع
لقد قال داود رجل الصلاه أنه دوده حقيره
فماذا أنا يارب ألا أنسان ضعيف وخاطى الخطاه

يا من قبلت الخاطئه ,,, أقبلنا فى حضنك وفى محبتك
أجعنا مستحقين أن نسكب قارورات من الطيب على قدماك الطاهره
لست قادر يا الهى أن أعبر
لكنك يا يسوع تعرف محتوى قلوبنا
تعطينا دون أن نطلب
أنت العطاء والنعمه والبركه وكلى الخلاص
شكرا لك يا ألهى ومخلصى
ولك كل الأكرام والمجد
من الآن والى الأبد آمين
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2012)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس لاله الواحد امين 
يا رب مازلت لا اقوي علي الحديث معك 
اسكن يا رب في داخلي واملاني من روحك القدوس 
امين 
*​


----------



## candy shop (23 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> _يا شباب الميعاد  انتو هتختاروه_
> 
> _السبت _
> _علشان مصر وكل دوله فيها متاعب_
> ...


شكرا إلهي على محبتك: " بهذا أظهرت  محبة الله فينا أن الله قد أرسل إبنه الوحيد الى العالم لكي نحيا به " (1  يوحنا 4- 9) ، وهل يوجد أجمل وأعظم وأدهش من هكذا محبة ، الله الآب بذل  ابنه الوحيد لكي نحن ننال الغفران الكامل والخلاص الكامل من خلال ربنا  وفادينا يسوع المسيح . فهذه المحبة الموجودة فينا هي جزء صغير من هذه  المحبة الواسعة الموجودة عند الله التي لا توصف. لهذا أقول "شكرا لك إلهي

اشكرك يارب على الروح الجميله اللى حمعتنا على الصلاه فى هذا الوقت 

عظيمه هى محبتك يارب امين
​


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

يارب يسوع المسيح ارحمنا يارب كرحمتك وليس كخطايانا

كن مع كل اولادك وارشدهم

نجينا من الضيقات والمتاعب

احمي شعبك يارب من اي مخاطر

ملناش غيرك يارب نلجأ اليه فانظر الينا وارحمنا

امين​


----------



## grges monir (23 فبراير 2012)

ايام ضيقات وتعب تمر علينا  هذة الفترة  يا مخلصى يسوع المسيح
مد ايدك وحل الضيقات و الازمات
بارك يارب فى منتدانا الغالى واجعلة منارة لخدمة اسمك القدوس
بارك فى اولادك فى المنتدى وكل القائمين علية واشملهم برعايتك الاهلية يا ملك الملوك ورب الارباب


----------



## تيمو (23 فبراير 2012)

*يارب ... إنتا وحدك فاحص الكلى والقلوب ، عارفنا وعارف احتياجاتنا وضعفنا ، انتا وحدك ملجأنا وصخرتنا ... ‏في وقت ضيقنا نرفع عيوننا إلى الجبال حيثُ من عندك تأتي المعونة ... انتا وعدت يارب أنك ستعين ضعفاتنا ، ‏أعن ضعفنا يارب ، وأعن تقصيرنا ... لا تتركنا ، فلمن نذهب وكلام الحياة عندك ، إن نسيت الأم الرضيع أنتَ لا ‏تنسى ، الأسود تموت من الجوع وأنتَ لا تتركنا

أنا أطلب منك يارب ، أن تتدخل بعمل معجزي في حياة روزي ، وحياة روزيتا ، وحياتي ، يارب أنا محتاج ‏للمسة شفاء ، ولمسة تحرير ، فأنتَ لا ترد من يطلبك خائباً ، لذلك ها أنا آتي معترفاً بخطيتي ، معلن توبتي ، ‏وإيماني أنك لن تخرجنا خارجاً ، بل ستصنع قوة تعمل فينا لنكون مجد لاسمك إلى الأبد

باسم يسوع أصلي ..‏

آمين ‏

*


----------



## Rosetta (23 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> *يارب ... إنتا وحدك فاحص الكلى والقلوب ، عارفنا وعارف احتياجاتنا وضعفنا ، انتا وحدك ملجأنا وصخرتنا ... ‏في وقت ضيقنا نرفع عيوننا إلى الجبال حيثُ من عندك تأتي المعونة ... انتا وعدت يارب أنك ستعين ضعفاتنا ، ‏أعن ضعفنا يارب ، وأعن تقصيرنا ... لا تتركنا ، فلمن نذهب وكلام الحياة عندك ، إن نسيت الأم الرضيع أنتَ لا ‏تنسى ، الأسود تموت من الجوع وأنتَ لا تتركنا
> 
> أنا أطلب منك يارب ، أن تتدخل بعمل معجزي في حياة روزي ، وحياة روزيتا ، وحياتي ، يارب أنا محتاج ‏للمسة شفاء ، ولمسة تحرير ، فأنتَ لا ترد من يطلبك خائباً ، لذلك ها أنا آتي معترفاً بخطيتي ، معلن توبتي ، ‏وإيماني أنك لن تخرجنا خارجاً ، بل ستصنع قوة تعمل فينا لنكون مجد لاسمك إلى الأبد
> 
> ...


يا رب أمــــــــين تكون معنا وتحمينا وتسندنا في ضعفنا 
شكراااا إلك يا مي توو من أجل الصلاة من أجلي 
لفتة حلوة منك كتيييييير 

وأنا كمان بطلب من ربنا يعطيك سؤال قلبك 
وينصرك على كل مشاكلك ويوفقك بكل خطوة بحياتك 

سلام ملك السلام معك مي توو


----------



## تيمو (23 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> يا رب أمــــــــين تكون معنا وتحمينا وتسندنا في ضعفنا
> شكراااا إلك يا مي توو من أجل الصلاة من أجلي
> لفتة حلوة منك كتيييييير
> 
> ...



*القادر أن يفعل فوق كل شيء أكثر جداً مما نطلب أو نفتكر ، يعطينا قوة فوق قوة وينقلنا من مجد إلى مجد ‏ ، ‏ ويملأ كل احتياجاتنا بحسب غناه في المجد

روزيتا ... أشعر في بعض الأحيان أنه حتى حبة الخرذل قد فقدتها ، فيارب أعن ضعف إيماني ‏

‏ ‏
*


----------



## MAJI (24 فبراير 2012)

ياربي والهي يسوع المسيح 
انت قلت ان اجتمع اثنين باسمي ساكون انا ثالثهما
وها نحن اليوم مجتمعين نطلب باسمك ان تقوي ايماننا لنحتمل كل ما نمر به من ضيقات وامراض .
تمجد يارب في حياتنا وزدنا سلاما وفرحا .
ليرى العالم نورك فينا فيمجدوك 
امين


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> *يارب ... إنتا وحدك فاحص الكلى والقلوب ، عارفنا وعارف احتياجاتنا وضعفنا ، انتا وحدك ملجأنا وصخرتنا ... ‏في وقت ضيقنا نرفع عيوننا إلى الجبال حيثُ من عندك تأتي المعونة ... انتا وعدت يارب أنك ستعين ضعفاتنا ، ‏أعن ضعفنا يارب ، وأعن تقصيرنا ... لا تتركنا ، فلمن نذهب وكلام الحياة عندك ، إن نسيت الأم الرضيع أنتَ لا ‏تنسى ، الأسود تموت من الجوع وأنتَ لا تتركنا
> 
> أنا أطلب منك يارب ، أن تتدخل بعمل معجزي في حياة روزي ، وحياة روزيتا ، وحياتي ، يارب أنا محتاج ‏للمسة شفاء ، ولمسة تحرير ، فأنتَ لا ترد من يطلبك خائباً ، لذلك ها أنا آتي معترفاً بخطيتي ، معلن توبتي ، ‏وإيماني أنك لن تخرجنا خارجاً ، بل ستصنع قوة تعمل فينا لنكون مجد لاسمك إلى الأبد
> 
> ...




امين يا يسوع

الف شكر يا ميتو علي محبتك الجميلة 

ربنا يسندك ويكون معاك لانك شخص تستاهل كل شئ جميل


----------



## Rosetta (24 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> *القادر أن يفعل فوق كل شيء أكثر جداً مما نطلب أو نفتكر ، يعطينا قوة فوق قوة وينقلنا من مجد إلى مجد ‏ ، ‏ ويملأ كل احتياجاتنا بحسب غناه في المجد
> 
> روزيتا ... أشعر في بعض الأحيان أنه حتى حبة الخرذل قد فقدتها ، فيارب أعن ضعف إيماني ‏
> 
> ...


"إدعوني وقت الضيق أنقذك فتمجدني"
أحيانا بحس إنه من الطبيعي أن نفقد حبة الخردل هذه يا مي توو ونستسلم أمام كل الصعوبات ونفقد قوتنا .. 
لنتذوق بعد ذلك حلاوة الإنتصار مع يسوع المسيح 
ولنرجع له تائبين معترفين وشاكرين لتدخله بحياتنا ووقوفه معنا 
وهذا ما يعطينا القوة فيما بعد ... 

ربنا يكون معك ويعطيك سؤال قلبك


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2012)

إلهنا العظيم يا من سفكت دمك الثمين من اجلنا . ارفع صلاتي امامك من اجل العالم الذي أخذ في الانحدار .. ثورات قتل وحروب .. يا رب اجعلها سلاماً هذه الارض واجعل احكامك تسود .. احكام المحبة والسلام . لك يارب سجودي وشكراً لاستماعك الى طلباتنا .​


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

يارب كن مع كل اولادك وارشدهم للطريق السليم كي لا يضلوا

امين​


----------



## تيمو (24 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> "إدعوني وقت الضيق أنقذك فتمجدني"
> أحيانا بحس إنه من الطبيعي أن نفقد حبة الخردل هذه يا مي توو ونستسلم أمام كل الصعوبات ونفقد قوتنا ..
> لنتذوق بعد ذلك حلاوة الإنتصار مع يسوع المسيح
> ولنرجع له تائبين معترفين وشاكرين لتدخله بحياتنا ووقوفه معنا
> ...




آمين ... في كل ليلة أصلّي ، وها أنا منتظر الرب أقول له: قد تعبنا الليل كله ولم نصطاد شيء ،، فأنت تفتح ومن يُغلق وتغلق ومن يفتح؟

شكراً يا روزيتا ...


----------



## تيمو (24 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> امين يا يسوع
> 
> الف شكر يا ميتو علي محبتك الجميلة
> 
> ربنا يسندك ويكون معاك لانك شخص تستاهل كل شئ جميل



ويسندنا جميعاً ، نحن في أيام شريرة ، ويسأل : ألعلني أجد الإيمان ؟

يارب تثمري ثلاثون وستون ومئة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس 
الاله الواحد امين 


 يا رب 
انت العطوف والشافي  والمعزي 
نسالك يا رب ان تمحن ابنتك بسم الصليب 
الشفاء من اجل اولادها يا رب 
وكل مرضي شعبك 

امين 

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2012)

*بسم الله القوى

السبت : هنصلى للذين ليس أحد أن يذكرهم ( كل الناس اللى مش بتروح الكنيسة ومحدش بيفتقدهم , كل جيرانا , كل قرايبنا ...إلخ)

الأحد : صلاه من أجل المخطوفين والمخطوفات* *ربنا يرجعهم 
بالسلامة لبيوتهم ويحافظ على شعبه دايماً.*
* 
الأثنين : نصلى علشان ناخد بركة الصوم واللى مش صايم يصوم.

الثلاثاء : هنصلى من أجل " دورة اللاهوت الدفاعى " اللى موجودة فى المنتدى علشان ربنا يتمجد فيها وتجيب ثمر حلو ليه, ويعوض تعب كل الخدام اللى تعبوا فيها.

الأربعاء : صلاة خاصة من أجل كل من يعانى من القلق والتوتر والهم والكآبة.

الخميس : مش هنصلى لكن هتبقى كلمات شكر وتعظيم وتمجيد لله القدوس 
الله الحى كلى القدرة .

آميــــــــــــــــــــن
*​


----------



## candy shop (24 فبراير 2012)

*لتكن مشيئتك فى حياتنا *

* لتكن ارادتك فى امورنا 

دبر حياتنا كما يليق
* 
* ليسود روحك القدوس *

* على حياتنا و افكارنا *
 
* لأنك وحدك العالم بضعفاتنا...*
 ​


----------



## sparrow (24 فبراير 2012)

يارب نشكر علي كل حال
يارب ارحمنا واعننا في غربتنا هذه علي الارض


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2012)

يارب انا بحبك قوى بارك فى كل أعضاء المنتدى 
بارك خدمة الصلاة دى وخلينا نكلمك كل يوم وكل اليوم
انا اثق انك سامعنا ...... سامحنا على ضعفاتنا 
خلى كل حاجة حلوة فى حياتنا أنت تكون مصدرها ومن إيدك .
خلى عيونا متجه دايما لأبديتنا 
أنا أشتقت أن أراك يا سيدى
آمين


----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2012)

يا رب .. بألامك أحييتنا ، بنورك أضأت حياتنا ونفوسنا 
يا رب ، لا نستحق الألام والأوجاع التي تحملتها لأجلنا 
يا أبانا نحن أولادك الخطأة الذين نتعرض كل يوم لمختلف التجارب 
بحق الامك الموجعة اصفح عنا ، وساعدنا ، وارحمنا ​


----------



## النهيسى (24 فبراير 2012)

يا يسوع يا ألهى الحبيب
تمجد معنا جميعا
أنت يارب تعرف كل طلباتنا وأحتياجاتنا
ونحن نحتاج محبتك ونعمتك وبركتك
لتكن شموعا تنير دروبنا
وليتبدد أمامنا كل مبغضى أسمك القدوس
لك الشكر يا ألهى . والمجد والعزه ولأكرام الى الأبد
آمين​


----------



## اليعازر (24 فبراير 2012)

ربي يسوع شكرًا لك لأنك أعطيتني فرصة جديدة أن أعيش وأشارك كنيستك في الصوم الكبير ممكن يارب يكون صوم مختلف؟ فيه أتوب بالحق وأتعلم الصلاة والحب

ربي وإلهي ومخلصي،أنا أعلم لو بقيت كل أيام حياتي الباقية أشكرك وأسبح اسمك الكلي قدسه، لما استطعت أن اوفيك محبتك لي بأن خلصتني من براثن الشيطان بضمي الى  حظيرة طاعتك، وجمال معرفتك، ودفء محبتك.

لك كل المجد الآن وكل اوان وإلى دهر الداهرين آمين.

.


----------



## mero_engel (24 فبراير 2012)

يارب انت قولت اطلبه اولا ملكوت الله وبره 
احنا بنشكرك يارب من اجل غظيم رحمتك ومجدك 
وبنطلب منك انك تكون معانما تقود حياتنا تنور طريقنا نجينا يارب من حروب عدو الخير 
ادخل قلب كل واحد فيه 
كل واحد انت عارف طلبه وامنيته انت الوحدك يارب قادر تححقهاله بحسب ارداتك ومشيتك 
انزع عنا الضيق وخليك معانا 
وسامحنا علي ضعفتنا 
لك كل المجد والكرامه 
امين


----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2012)

يا رب .. 

لقد أصبحت قلوبنا جاحدة لا تعرف الحب ، 
وهي مرغمة أن تمشي بحسب ظروف الحياة ..
 يا رب اعطنا أن نحب ونسامح ، 
من يريد بنا السوء ومن يحاول عرقلة مسيرة حياتنا ..
 يا رب علمنا الغفران والتسامح والمحبة 
لكي نسير على خطاك وحسب وصاياك .. 
في كل يوم من أيام حياتنا ، أمين ​


----------



## النهيسى (24 فبراير 2012)

يارب أنزع منا الخوف
أزرع فينا المحبه
أحطنا بملائكتك
قدس فكرنا ونق نياتنا
ليعم السلام والآمان فى العالم كله
آمين
​


----------



## tamav maria (25 فبراير 2012)

*" اذكر يا رب العاجزين والمنقطعين والذين ليس لهم أحد يذكرهم "نعم، هؤلاء الذين لم يجدوا أحداً يهتم بهم، ولا حتى يذكرهم في صلاته هؤلاء الذين أهملهم الكل، وربما قد نسوهم أيضاً.*


----------



## tamav maria (25 فبراير 2012)

*انت ياالله رؤف و حنون ليس لرحمتك حدود يا رب انت عارف خير كل واحد فين و ايه اللي هيكون صالح ليه يا رب سمحنا علي جهلنا و تزمرنا عليك يا رب و لتكن يا رب أردتك و ليس كأرادتنا *​

*يا أذكر يا رب كل من ليس لهم أحد يذكرهم في صلاته و ليس لهم أحد يهتم لامرهم بس أكيد انت يا رب بتهم بيهم يا رب أذكر أطفال الشواع الذين ليس لهم أهل و اقارب و ليس لهم أحد يهتم بيهم يا رب و ليس لهم من يعطف عليم غيرك انت يا رب الناس يا رب اصبحت قلوبها قسيه جداااااااااااااا حتي علي بعض يا رب دبر ليهم حياتهم و نجيهم يا رب من الانحراف و حافظ عليهم و دبرهم يا رب حياة كريمه مثل الذين في سنهم *​


----------



## tamav maria (25 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *بسم الله القوى*​
> 
> *السبت : هنصلى للذين ليس أحد أن يذكرهم ( كل الناس اللى مش بتروح الكنيسة ومحدش بيفتقدهم , كل جيرانا , كل قرايبنا ...إلخ)*​
> *الأحد : أحتاج أن تذكرونى فى صلواتكم *​
> ...


 
ياريت ياجماعه نعمل يوم صلاه لاجل المخطوفين والمخطوفات


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> ياريت ياجماعه نعمل يوم صلاه لاجل المخطوفين والمخطوفات


حاضر اوكى نحذف طلب يوم الاحد وهحط بداله طلب حضرتك .
+ ربنا يباركم


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 فبراير 2012)

*
السبت : هنصلى للذين ليس أحد أن يذكرهم ( كل الناس اللى مش بتروح الكنيسة ومحدش بيفتقدهم , كل جيرانا , كل قرايبنا ...إلخ)*​


----------



## aymonded (25 فبراير 2012)

يا إله الرحمة والرأفة والمحبة، الخالق العظيم المتعجب منه بالمجد
 المطلق في القداسة والنور الغير مفحوص إذ لا يقدر أن ينظره أحد
 فمن يستطيع أن يقرب من محضرك المقدس سوى الطاهر اليدين والنقي القلب
 وإذ نحن البشر قد فسدنا والموت سرى في كياننا والظلمة غطتنا وأوجاع نفوسنا لا يقوى أحد أن يُشفينا منها 
 لا نستطع أن نقرب من شخص جلالك لئلا تحرقنا لهب القوى فنموت
 ولكن المجد لك وحدك أيها الآب السماوي الكثير الرحمة والمحبة بما لا يُقاس
 إذ أرسلت نورك الحقيقي ابنك الوحيد يسوع المسيح الكلمة الذاتي والمساوي الكائن في حضنك الأبوي كل حين ولا ينفصل عنك قط
 وبدمه الكريم طهر قلوبنا نحن الذين أنعمت علينا بنعمة البنوة بحميم الميلاد الجديد الفوقاني، وتجديد الروح القدس على شبه صورة ابنك الوحيد 
 ولم نعد نُعرف بمعزل عن ابنك الوحيد ولا هو يتخلى عنا إذ لبس جسم بشريتنا وصار معه واحداً
 فصار لنا حق الاقتراب من عظمة بهاء مجد ربوبيتك أيها السيد العظيم مالك الكل 
 لا عن استحقاق فينا بل حسب الهبة التي أعطيتها لنا في ابنك المحبوب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي باسمه نتكلم وباسمه نطلب فيُستجاب لنا حسب الوعد الذي لن يخلف قط 
 وبفقري الخاص كإنسان وفي غنى المحبوب يسوع أنطق بمخافة التقوى في سر المحبة مع جميع من يحبون اسمك العظيم
 وبكل عذوبة وحلاوة أمجد اسمك العالي يا إله المجد العظيم الأبدي
 يا من أعطيتنا أن نُناديك في المحبوب أبانا
 أني أحتار وتتعثر كلمات فمي أمام مجد بهاء حبك العظيم
 فأية عطية أو بركة أو تسبيح أو شكر يستطيع أحد أن يكافئك به يا الله محب البشر !!!
 وأية لغة تقدم لك لتنطق بسبحك وتليق باسمك المهوب المخوف أيها الثالوث القدوس الإله الواحد الوحيد !!!
 لأنه ونحن مطروحين تحت حكم الموت ومغموسين في حفرة جحيم خطايانا 
 أنعمت علينا بالحرية وأعتقتنا من الفساد برائحة الحياة في المحبوب يسوع
 ووهبتنا طعام سماوي سري يطرد منا سم الموت ويصير لنا ترياق الخلود
 وأمام عظمة عطاياك نندهش بعجب متسائلين : 
 ما هذه الرأفة كلها، ما هذا الاهتمام العظيم الذي لأبوتك، وما هذه اللجة التي لصلاحك 
 حقاً أنت وحدك الذي نضع حياتنا عندك بلا تراجع أو ندامة
 فابني داخلنا مسكنك وضع في قلوبنا تابوت عهدك حيث شريعتك مكتوبة فنلهج في ناموسك ليلاً ونهاراً لأن كلامك يُنير العينين
 فيصير إنساننا الداخلي طاهراً نقياً بنعمة كلمتك الحية والمُحيية 
 ويشع بهاء مجد نورك فينا فنثمر لحساب مجدك 
 وأعمالنا تصير نتاج ثمر روحك فينا فيظهر سر محبتك ويمجدك الجميع
 سائلين جلالك من أجل شعبك في كل بقاع الأرض
 من أجل كل من هم في ضيق أو حزن أو شدة أعنهم وأيانا
 وانعم عليهم بسلامك واحفظهم في سر التقوى وملء فيض محبتك
 واعطينا كلنا معاً أن نحيا معك بشركة مقدسة في التقوى ومحبة اسمك القدوس
 وليثمر شعبك ثمر الروح ويشع فيه نورك ويتمجد اسمك فيهم
 حتى  ننطق على الدوام بطهارة لائقة مع جميع جنود القوات العلوية ومصاف قديسيك قائلين
 قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الجنود الكامل ، السماء والأرض مملوءتان من عظمة بهاء مجدك أيها القدوس المطلق في كماله آمين هلليلويا .
​


----------



## tamav maria (25 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> حاضر اوكى نحذف طلب يوم الاحد وهحط بداله طلب حضرتك .
> + ربنا يباركم




اشكرك ابوتربو
ربنا يخليك
احسن نخليها يوم الجمعه
خلي الاحد زي ماهو


----------



## tamav maria (25 فبراير 2012)

> الأحد : أحتاج أن تذكرونى فى صلواتكم


 
*" ادعينى فى يوم الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى "*​

*الهى الحبيب القادر على كل شىء*
*اتضرع وارفع صلاتى إليك ....*
*لآجل أخونا *

*ابوتربو*

*تقوية وتسندة*
*افرج عنه واحميه وتمجد فيه*
*لكى يتمجد اسمك القدوس*
*لا لبر فينا او صلاه او صلاح*
*بل من اجل اسمك القدوس الذى دعى علينا*
*لانك قلت كل ماتطلبونه باسمى استجيب له*
*وقلت اسألو تعطو اطلبو تجدو اقرعو يفتح لكم*
*وها نحن نطلب باسمك الغالى القدوس*
*باسم يسوع المسيح *
*استجيب من اجل اخونا *

*ابوتربو*​


----------



## magedrn (25 فبراير 2012)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدوس اله واحد امين 
يا يسوع يا ملك الملوك يا يسوع يا سامع القلوب 
ارحمنى واسمعنى وسامحنى على كل ما فعلت من اثام 
وخطايا يا فاحص القلوب 
يا مفرح كل قلب وماسك كل ايد ومش سايبنا فى وسط الطريق 
بنقولك ارحمان وباركنا يا الهنا وسامحنا 
ورجعنا ليك لاحضانك ولحبك وحنانك 
امين


----------



## egyptchristian (25 فبراير 2012)

يا مخلصنا الحبيب... أعطينا جميعاً ملكوتك وبرك.​


----------



## candy shop (25 فبراير 2012)

[QUOTE*
السبت : هنصلى للذين ليس أحد أن يذكرهم ( كل الناس اللى مش بتروح الكنيسة ومحدش بيفتقدهم , كل جيرانا , كل قرايبنا ...إلخ)
*][/QUOTE]

 نشكرك يا الله لأنك دائماً معنا  وترعانا . كما نشكرك لأنك في أوقات بعدنا عنك فإنك لم تهملنا بل تصبر علينا  وتعطينا ما نطلب . أجعلنا أيضاً يا رب أن نتعلم أن صبرك وطول أناتك علينا  إنما يقودنا إلى التوبة الحقيقية في اسمك القدوس .
يارب خليك مع كل واحد بعيد عنك قربه ليك رجعه ليك ادينا روح المحبه لنجتمع باسمك القدوس امين​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2012)

*سيدى القدوس
إن مراحمك لايمكن إدراكها
ومحبتك تفوق إدراكنا
فمن قبل مراحمك ومحبتك نسألك أن تتحنن على جبلتك
فنحن من تراب الأرض
وضفعنا بقدر ترابيتنا
لكنك نفخت فينا نفخة حياة
فصرنا على صورتك ومثالك
فقوى فينا صورتك
وعضد فينا مثالك
حتى نعود إليك ذات يوم
نعود لأصول نفختنا
ولا نعود إلى ترابيتنا
لك كل المجد
إلى الأبد
آميـــن​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 فبراير 2012)

* بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس 
الاله الواحد امين 




السبت : هنصلى للذين ليس أحد أن يذكرهم ( كل الناس اللى مش بتروح الكنيسة ومحدش بيفتقدهم , كل جيرانا , كل قرايبنا ...إلخ)

أنقر للتوسيع...


ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح 
يا راعي الخراف الامين 
يا من لم تترك الخروف الصغير في ضلاله 

ارشد يا رب عبيدك اللذين شغلتهم الدنيا عن بيتك 
كن يا رب المناره لارشاده 
والمرسي لاستقبالهم 

امين 
*​


----------



## تيمو (25 فبراير 2012)

*أبونا السماوي ... شكراً من أجل مراحمك لنا التي تتجدد في كل صباح ، شكراً يارب انك أعطيتنا الإمتياز أن نُدعى أبناء ، مكتوب يارب : طلبة البار تقدر كثيراً بفعلها ، فيارب قد لا نكون مستحقين أن نطلب ، ولكن لنا الثقة في الدخول لقدس الأقداس على حساب دم ابنك الحبيب يسوع 

يارب ، نضع بين يديك كل من هو مهمّش في هذه الحياة ، نضع بين يديك أقربائنا ، جيراننا ، كل من هو مريض ولا أحد معه ، كل من هو وحيد ، كل من هو حزين ولا يجد صديق يعزيه ، كل مظلوم تآمرت عليه كل الظروف والناس ولم يجد من ينصفه ... 

يارب لا تتأخر ، ولا تمل بوجهك عنّا ...

باسم يسوع أصلي 

آمين*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (25 فبراير 2012)

أمين يارب 
تعالى يارب بروحك على كل أولادك ، غير القلوب يا إلهى حتى يتمجد إسمك يا الله من خلال جميع أولادك يا قدوس
إجذب لأحضانك الدافئة يا إلهى كل شريد 
إجعلهم يا حنان يلتمسوا فيض حبك فيأتوا بالتوبه مسرعين 
لك كل المجد يا كلى القداسة
آمين
أشكرك كاندى على الدعوة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الرائعة
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *بسم الله القوى
> 
> السبت : هنصلى للذين ليس أحد أن يذكرهم ( كل الناس اللى مش بتروح الكنيسة ومحدش بيفتقدهم , كل جيرانا , كل قرايبنا ...إلخ)
> 
> ...


*ربى والهى ومخلصى الصالح يسوع المسيح
لك كل المجد المستحق الان وكل اوان والى دهر الدهور ,اميييين
لك يا الهنا نرفع طلبتنا من اجل خرافك الضاله التى تحتاج لمن يفتقدها ولمن يبحث عنها
افتقدهم انت يا يسوع واجذبهم لحيث تكون أتى بها لحيث مراعيك 
انت يا رب فاحص القلوب والكلى والعالم بما خفى عن عقولنا استخدمنا لمجد اسمك القدوس
يا راعينا الصالح اشبع كل محتاج وارشد كل ضال واشفى كل مريض
اصنع مجداً لاسمك يا الهنا البار
+++ امييييين +++​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 فبراير 2012)

> السبت : هنصلى للذين ليس أحد أن يذكرهم ( كل الناس اللى مش بتروح الكنيسة ومحدش بيفتقدهم , كل جيرانا , كل قرايبنا ...إلخ)



ياربى يسوع المسيح يا مخلصنا الصالح أطلب منك النهاردة من أجل أولادك كل أولادك اللى محدش مفتكرهم ولا بيفتقدهم ,, بطلب من أجل كل نفس أخدتها مشاغل الدنيا عنك 
بطلب من أجل كل نفس منسية لكن مش منسية منك أنت يارب 
يارب إفتقدهم أنت بمراحمك ,, إجذبهم نحوك نحو الأبدية ,, أنر عقولهم وفكرهم 
تحنن عليهم يارب ,,أنت قادر إنك تفتقد كل نفس بحسب الطريقة اللى أنت شايفها صالحة ليها,,
هيأ الظروف والأشخاص علشان أنت توصل ليهم ,, نحتاج منك لمسة 
لأن فى ناس قلوبها صعبة ومتحجرة ومش عايزة تمشى فى طريقك أنت قادر إنك تجعل قلوبهم أرض خصبة تجيب ثمر حلو ليك... إفتقد عائلاتنا ,, إفتقد جيرانا ,, إفتقد بلادنا ,, إفتقد كل العالم 
آمين أشكرك يارب لأنك سمعتنى وأنك كمان هتستجيب
لأجل خاطر أمى العدرا مريم ولأجل خاطر كل مصاف قديسيك آمين فى اسم يسوع المسيح.


----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2012)

*لسبت : هنصلى للذين ليس أحد أن يذكرهم ( كل الناس اللى مش بتروح الكنيسة ومحدش بيفتقدهم , كل جيرانا , كل قرايبنا ...إلخ)
--------------------
سيدى يسوع 
تدخل فى حياه وخلاص كل نفس لا تعرف طريق بيتك المقدس
ولا يوجد راع لها يفتقدها
قدهم يارب لكى يرتموا فى أحضان محبتك . ليتلمسوا حنانك
أنت وحدك القدوس القادر . لك المجد يا الهى الحبب
*


----------



## tamav maria (26 فبراير 2012)

> الأحد : صلاه من أجل المخطوفين والمخطوفات ربنا يرجعهم​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​
> ​
> 
> بالسلامة لبيوتهم ويحافظ على شعبه دايماً.​


​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​
​

 
_*بسم الثالوث الاقدس*_
*يا ربنا يسوع المسيح نشكرك من اعماق قلوبنا لاننا فى ايمان واحد وروح واحدة امامك وبنصلى مع بعض من اجل بناتنا واولادنا المخطوفين*​

_*ومن اجل خلاص نفوس الاخرين وكلمة الحق توصل فى كل مكان*_ 
_*وحافظ على شعبك من الذئاب الخاطفه ونور بصيرة كل انسان*_​​​


_*اعلن ذاتك اعطى مجدا وحافظ على بناتك من فخاخ الشيطان واجعل الروح القدس يعمل فينا وننشر كلمتك فى كل مكان وزمان*_​

*اسألك ايتها العذراء يا ام الحنون ان تمد ايدك وتنقذى بناتك *

*وانتى تعلمين قلب الام يحترق على بناتها ساعدينا يا امى على رد بناتك فى حضن ابنك المسيح* ​


*يا رب نحن واثقين فى وعدك لا تخافوا فانا معكم كل ايام الانقضاء الدهر* ​

*بركة وشفاعة جميع القديسين والشهدا يحفظون ابنائهم من الاشرار . امين*​


----------



## هالة الحب (26 فبراير 2012)

ميرسى على الصلاه الرائعه


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2012)

شكرا ليك يا يسوع عشان بتوضحلي الامور والناس 

بحبك اوي يارب​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> *" ادعينى فى يوم الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى "*​
> 
> *الهى الحبيب القادر على كل شىء*
> *اتضرع وارفع صلاتى إليك ....*
> ...


آمين آمين آمين
إستمع يالله وإستجيب


----------



## tamav maria (26 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> آمين آمين آمين
> إستمع يالله وإستجيب


 

اشكرك للتقييم
ربنا معاك ويسندك


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2012)

*عارف لما ببقى مضايقة وزعلانه اوووووى*
*  بتعصب واتنرفز وافقد الثقه بسرررررررررررعه*
*  بس ارجع واقول ازاى انا بشك فيك وفى قوتك *
*  وافتكر بسرعه ان انت لو مش بتحبنى مكنتش تعمل كدا*
*  وعايز تشوفنى بحبك زى مابتحبنى ولا لا *
* ... وارجع واقولك انى مستنى وعودك وهصبر معاك*
*  بس بردو انت فى ايدك تحقق اللى انا عايزة *
*  وانا مش هيأس وهفضل اززززززززززززن علييييييك*
*  واقولك مستنى وعودك بس متتأخرش عليا عشان*
*  ماليش غيرك اطلب منه ويحققلى اللى انا عايزاااااااااااااااه *​


----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2012)

الصلاة التي  نرفعها اليك يا ملك السلام المخلص يسوع المسيح لأجل اخوتنا الغائبين عنا   ليحيطهم  بسلامه و يحميهم بقوته و يزيدهم نعمة و بركة 

يا رب نرجوا منك حماية اخوتنا من شر و جنود ابليس  

يا راعي ارعى خرافك المحتاجة لك 

يا مخلص طمئنا عنهم ولو بكلمة  

آمين​


----------



## النهيسى (26 فبراير 2012)

أيها الفخارى الأعظم الذى شكلنا بمحبتك

أنت الهنا المتحنن علينا

لا يكفى شكر العالم كله على ما قدمته لنا  
من محبه وخلاص 
يارب
كن مع أخواتى الغايبين
ومع كل شعبك
ومع بيعتك المقدسه
آمين
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 فبراير 2012)

*يا رب اسرع واعني 
فانا في حاجه دائمه اليك 
*​


----------



## تيمو (26 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> * وانا مش هيأس وهفضل اززززززززززززن علييييييك*
> *  واقولك مستنى وعودك بس متتأخرش عليا عشان*
> *  ماليش غيرك اطلب منه ويحققلى اللى انا عايزاااااااااااااااه *
> [/CENTER][/SIZE][/FONT]



أفلا ينصف الله مختاريه الصارخين إليه نهارا وليلا وهو متمهل عليهم ؟  لوقا ... ويقول بولس : لا تهتموا بشيء بل في كل شيء بالصلاة و الدعاء مع الشكر لتعلم طلباتكم لدى الله

هو وعد انو يستجيب ، ولكن كما قال بطرس: قد تعبنا الليل كله ولم نصطد شيء . ولكن على كلمتك ألقي الكلمة .

بشجّعك روزي ، إنو تقرأي مثل قاضي الظُلُم ، لأن الصلاة بلا ملل تؤتي بنتائجها ... 

..........................

يارب أضع بين يديك كل مخطوف ، كل بعيد ، كل أسير غير معروف المكان ، أطلب منك يارب أن تعيد بهجة العائلات لمن لها أشخاص مفقودين ... أنت وحدك قادر على صنع المعجزات ... فالغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عندك ...

يارب نعلم أننا لا نطلب الكثير ، فتحنن علينا ، ولا تعطي مجال لعدو الخير أن يشكك في محبتك في قلوبنا ... 

باسم يسوع أصلي 

آمين


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2012)

> *الأحد : صلاه من أجل المخطوفين والمخطوفات**ربنا يرجعهم *
> * بالسلامة لبيوتهم ويحافظ على شعبه دايماً.*



ياربى يا حبيبى يا بابا يسوع بنرفعلك صلاة خاصة من أجل أولادك وبناتك المخطوفين يارب من فضلك إرسل ليهم معونة من عندك , إنتشلهم يارب من الضيق والتجربة القاسية دى ,, حافظ عليهم يارب من قوى الشر ورجعهم من فضلك سالمين لبيوتهم وأهاليهم ,, يارب تحنن على أولادك وفرح قلوب أولادك برجوع كل نفس مخطوفة ,, ويارب من فضلك توب الناس دى 
خليهم يتوبوا يارب أنت حى وأنت تقدر تحول المرارة لفرح 
يارب طمن كل أم وكل أب يارب على أولادهم يارب حافظ على بناتك وأولادك وشعبك كله يارب
إبطل كل عمل شرير مدبر ضد أولادك وإحرسنا بملائكتك القديسين لكى نكون بمعسكرهم محفوظين ومرشدين آمين
أشكرك يارب لأنك سمعتنى وأنك كمان هتستجيب
 لأجل خاطر أمى العدرا مريم وكل مصاف قديسيك
آمين فى إسم يسوع المسيح.​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *بسم الله القوى
> 
> السبت : هنصلى للذين ليس أحد أن يذكرهم ( كل الناس اللى مش بتروح الكنيسة ومحدش بيفتقدهم , كل جيرانا , كل قرايبنا ...إلخ)
> 
> ...


*

ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نشكرك يا رب ع كل نعمك وعطاياك
نشكرك يا رب لانك سميتنا ع اسمك وهذا هو سر فخرنا
نرجوك يا رب ان تكون مع اولادك اللذين تم خطفهم من حظيرتك
نرجوك ان تعيدهم لاسرهم ..لا تتركهم بيد الشرير 
سيج عليهم يا يسوع بدمك الغالى الثمين لانك انت من فديتهم ولاجلهم اتيت من علاك
خلصهم من كل خطر وشر وشبه شر ..اصنع مجداً لاسمك القدوس
اسمع واستجب يا من ليس لنا سواه 
++امييييين++​*


----------



## bob (26 فبراير 2012)

*ربي و الهي ومخلصي يسوع
انت عارف طلبات شعبك و احتياجاتهم
يا رب متخليش حد النهاردة ينام متضايق من حاجه
فرح كل نفس حزينة و اقف مع كل واحد محتاج يحس بايدك في حياته
انت بتقول يا رب "بدوني لا تقدرون ان تعملوا شيء "
طيب يا رب اقف مع كل واحد محتاجك و حسسه بوجودك 
و انعم علي شعبك بالسلام و حصن كنيستك و بدد مشورة الاشرار 
امين


*​


----------



## zama (26 فبراير 2012)

أتمني يرجعوا بخير ..

بحق الأنسانية يكموا حياتهم بسرور ..

آمين ..


----------



## Twin (26 فبراير 2012)

*يارب*
*ارحمني ... واهدني الي ملكوتك*
*يارب*
*ارشدني ... وعرفني طرقك*
*يارب*
*اغفر لي أثامي ... وطهرني*
*يارب*
*قدني ... فأنت قائدي*








*وياريتك بقي ... تهتم بيا شويه ذياده ... أنا تعبت *
*وريني بقي مجدك*​


----------



## grges monir (26 فبراير 2012)

نطلب منك يارب ان ترجع اليك خرافك التى ضلت  سواء بمعرفة او بعدم معرفة
تحنن على اسرهم واسكب عليهم روح الطمأنينة والتعزية انها بين يدى حارس الكل


----------



## egyptchristian (26 فبراير 2012)

يا الهنا الحنون...

أذكر وتمجد مع كل من طلب منا أن نذكره والذين يذكروننا والذين ليس لهم أحد يذكرهم.

أحمي يا أبانا الحنون بناتك وأولادك من الذئاب الخاطفة و رجع من خطف ومن ضل من خرافك. آمين.


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (27 فبراير 2012)

يا رب يامن قلت
بل شعور رؤوسكم ايضا  جميعها محصاة فلا تخافوا انتم افضل من عصافير كثيرة
ومن يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى
أنت تعرف يا الله ضيقات اولادك وما يتعرضون له
بالفعل يالله قد نكون قد بعدنا عنك وعوجنا المستقيم أمامك 
ولكن كرحمتك يا رب وليس كخطايانا
لا تتركنا يا حنان مهما فعلنا  فنحن أولادك 
لأجل خاطر إسمك القدوس الذى دعى علينا
ولأجل دمك الطاهر الذى إشتريتنا به
أنظر إلى أنين أولادك وبناتك ولا تسلمهم إلى إيدى مضايقيهم
آمين

أشكرك كاندى على دعوتك
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
​


----------



## tamav maria (27 فبراير 2012)

*



			الأثنين : نصلى علشان ناخد بركة الصوم واللى مش صايم يصوم.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**
أيها السيد الرب الالة ضابط الكل الذى أرسل ابنة الوحيد الى العالم علمنا الناموس و الوصايا المكتوبة فى الأنجيل المقدس. و علمنا أن الصوم و الصلاة هما اللذان يخرجان الشياطين اذ قال أن هذا الجنس لا يخرج بشىء الا بالصلاه و الصوم. الصلاة و الصوم هما اللذان رفعا ايليا الى السماء و خلصا دانيال من جب الأسود. الصوم و الصلاة هما اللذان عمل بهما موسى حتى أخذ الناموس و الوصايا المكتوبة باصبع الله. الصوم و الصلاة هما اللذان عمل بهم أهل نينوى فرحمهم الله و غفر لهم خطاياهم و رفع غضبة عنهم. الصوم و الصلاه هما اللذان عمل بهم الأنبياء و تنبأوا من أجل مجىء المسيح قبل مجيئة بأجيال كثيرة. الصوم و الصلاه هما اللذان عمل بهما الرسل و بشروا فى جميع الأمم و صيروهم مسيحين و عمدوهم باسم الآب و الابن و الروح القدس. الصوم و الصلاة هما اللذان عمل بهما الشهداء حتى سفكوا دماءهم من أجل اسم المسيح الذى اعترف الاعتراف الحسن أمام بيلاطس البنطى. الصوم والصلاة هما اللذان عمل بهما الأبرار و الصديقون و لباس الصليب و سكنوا فى الجبال و البرارى و شقوق الأرض من أجل عظم محبتهم فى الملك المسيح. و نحن أيضا فلنصم عن كل شر بطهارة و بر. و نتقدم بهذة الذبيحة المقدسة و نتناول منها بشكر. لكى بقلب طتهر و نفس مستنيرة و وجة غير مخزى و ايمان بلا رياء و محبة كاملة  و رجاء ثابت. نجسر بدالة بغير خوف أن ندعوك يا الله الآب القدوس الذى فى السموات و نقول: أبانا الذي في السموات.........*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 فبراير 2012)

اصلى من اجل كل البشر ان يعم السلام والمحبة الجميع وان يحقق الرب امال كل الناس وان يشفى جميع المرضى ويسعد كل الناس امين


----------



## candy shop (27 فبراير 2012)

> *الأثنين : نصلى علشان ناخد بركة الصوم واللى مش صايم يصوم.*



احبك يارب واشكرك فى كل وقت وفى كل حال
 واشكرك على لحظات وجودك معى فى صلاتى كما كنت معى فى صومى
 واتمنى ان يكون صوم وصلاة مقبولين امامك
 كى اربحك واربح الابديه 
 لانك الله تستحق كل مجد وكرامه من الان والى الابد
 اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2012)

* الــو يا بـابـا يـســــوع : أنـا عنــدي ضيــق فـي قـلبـــي , أنا تعبـــان , بتــألـم*

*  يرضـيك يـارب ..؟؟*

*  أرجـوك تعـــالـي طمـني , أسكـن جـوه قـلبـــي , تعـــالـي شيـل عنــي*

 

​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2012)

* رجعنى يـاربــى لــيـك*




* ... انـا ماسـتـهلـش يــاربـى كـل اللـى عـمـلـتـه عـشـانـى*
*  ده انــا لســه بـصلـب فـيـك وخـطــايـــاى شــدانــى *

*  رجعنى يـاربــى لــيـك واقـبـلـنـى مــن تــانــى*
*  خلينى اقوى بيك ومارجعش للخطيه تانى*



 

​


----------



## استفانوس (27 فبراير 2012)

محتاج لقلب حنون يواسيني في أحزاني
​ و يداوي لي جروحي و يخفف ألامي 
جيت لك يا ربي جيت بدموعي بانادي 
مشتاق لحنانك انت يا أملي الوحيد 
فاتت سنين و سنين و همومي معاها بتزيد 
و أنا في الخطايا عايش من فين الطريق 
جيت لك يا ربي جيت بدموعي بانادي 
مشتاق لحنانك انت يا أملي الوحيد 
غريب في الدنيا بابحث عن الأمال 
في قلوب الناس يا ربي مش لاقي الحنان
جيت لك يا ربي جيت بدموعي بانادي 
مشتاق لحنانك انت يا أملي الوحيد 
الحزن فاض في قلبي و أحبابي تركوني 
مش لاقي قلب حنونhttp://popekirillos.net/forums/showthread.php?t=32697 أشكي له همومي 
جيت لك يا ربي جيت بدموعي بانادي 
مشتاق لحنانك انت يا أملي الوحيد ​


----------



## magedrn (27 فبراير 2012)

محتاجك يا يسوع تدخل جوايا 
محتاج قلبك اكتر معايا
محتاج صوتك يداوى 
محتاج روحك تملئ كيانى 
سامحنى يا الهى وخليك معايا 
فى الصيام بصوم علشانك 
علشان عايز اتقرب منك 
علشان ادوق حنانك 
وسامحنى يا الهى الحنون 
امين


----------



## BITAR (27 فبراير 2012)

*إلهي وسيدي اعترف بأنه لا يحدث أمر إلا بسماح منك
 وأن يدك الرؤوفة هي التي علي الآن بهذه المحنة
 لا لتهلكني
 ولا لتعذبني
 ولا لتنقص مني
 وأني مستحقاً لأكثر من ذلك
 بسبب خطاياي
 ولكنك إله رحوم رؤوف حنون
 فتجاوز وأصفح عن ذنوبي ومعاصي
 أنظر إلي آلام أبنك الحبيب علي الصليب من أجلي
 وترائف علي
 أرجوك ياإلهي أن لاتؤدبني بغضبك
 ولاتبكتني برجزك
 ولا تسلمني لمرام أعدائي 
 بل برحمتك أدبني
 فإنه خير لي أن تأدبني أنت ولا يؤدبني الناس 
 التمس من صلاحك نعمة
بها أخضع لكل ما ترسمه يداك وترتبه عنايتك الإلهية
 أملأني من روحك لتعزيني في كل شدة كي أستطيع أن أقول 
: عند كثرة همومي في داخلي تعزياتك تلذذ نفسي
 أعطيني مع التجربة المنفذ حسب وعودك لأستطيع أن أحتمل
 أذكر يارب أن الفاخوري لا يترك آنيته في النار حتى تحترق وتفني  
 هبني نعمتك لأحمل صليبي وأتبعك
 وأذبح كبرياء نفسي وأحيا من جديد بسيرة نقية تليق لمجد أسمك القدوس 
آمين​*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 فبراير 2012)

يارب فى تلك الايام الجميله ايام الصوم
بارك شعبك وارشدهم فى كل مسالكهم وطرقهم
احفظهم فى اسمك القدوس
شكرا لك يا حبيبى يسوع


----------



## تيمو (27 فبراير 2012)

*يارب 

أعطنا أن نكون بقربك كل حين ، أنتَ طلبت يارب أنه ينبغي لنا أن نصلّي كل حين ولا نمل ... يارب أرنا مجدك ، تبارك في كل خطوة نفعلها ، اجعلنا يارب نور على منار وسط عالم مظلم ، لا تترك عدو الخير يزرع في قلوبنا الشك في محبتك وقدرتك ... يارب الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عندك ، أنتَ وحدك قادر أن تُغلق أفواه الأسود ، وحتى لو سرنا في وادي ظل الموت ، أنتَ تكون معنا ...

شكراً لوعودك لنا ، شكراً لمحبتك لنا ، شكراً لأنك أنتَ أنتَ الأمس واليوم وإلى الغد ... يارب أعن ضعفي ، أنـَ تعرف الظروف ... وأطلب منك يارب أن لا تتركنا نواجه الأمور بذكائنا بل بقوتك ، فأنتَ قلت: لا بالقدرة ولا بالقوة بل بروحي ... يارب تعال وحل الموضوع وتدخل به بروحك وقدرتك وقوتك ...

كون مع كل أخ وأخت هنا ... ساعدنا لننضج بالإيمان ونكون قادرين على الكلام العميق ، أدخلنا في أعماقك ، واجعل هذا المكان سبب بركة وتعزية لكل من لا تعزية له ، مصدر قوة لكل من يشعر بالضعف ...

يارب لا تتركنا ... 

بسم يسوع أصلي

آمين *


----------



## ميرنا (27 فبراير 2012)

الهى يسوع بشكرك من اجل الايام المباركة دى اللى بتعملنا فيها نحس بلفير والى مش لاقى اكل
بسئلك تغنى كل فقير وتعزى كل حزين وتجبر كل مكسور وتنصف كل مظلوم وتخرج كل مسجون


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 فبراير 2012)

*كيف اصلى وقد ماتت فىّ الكلمات .... ونفسى حزينة حتى الموت .... متى سنرى انفسنا بأعينك .. لنعلم حقيقة حالنا .... ؟؟؟ ادركنا سريعا ... وإلا فالهلاك مصيرنا *


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 فبراير 2012)

> الأثنين : نصلى علشان ناخد بركة الصوم واللى مش صايم يصوم.


ياربى يسوع أنا بشكرك على كل حاجة فى حياتى 
بشكرك على أيام الصوم دى إجعلها سبب بركة لينا ولكل شعبك 
علمنا ازاى يكون صومنا مقبول أمامك
صوّم أيضاً فكرى وعيناى ولسانى وقلبى 
علمنى تكون أنت شبعى بس 
آمين يارب بصلوات امى العدرا وكل مصاف قديسيك
آمين فى اسم يسوع المسيح


----------



## fullaty (28 فبراير 2012)

‎+ ايها الرب الاله الذى تألم مجرباً نصلى اليك ان تعين المجربين ، ناظراً اليهم بعين الرحمة والرأفة والمحبة . انت عالم بضعف البشر وليس مولود أمراة يتذكى أمامك . انظر يا الله الى ضعفنا ومذلتنا ولا تعاملنا كحسب خطايانا بل برحمتك الغزيرة يا محب البشر الصالح ، هب عبيدك المتألمين صبراً وتعزية . كن عوناً لهم يا عون من لا عون له ، رجاء صغيري القلوب ، مينا الذين فى العاصفة . أعط عبيدك صبراً وعزاءاً ونعمةً وخلاصاً وفرحاً ورجاء


----------



## happy angel (28 فبراير 2012)

*ياربى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح يا من قلت عينى عليك من اول السنة الى اخرها يارب احنا شعبك وغنم مرعاك يارب احنا منقوشين على كفك لا تتركنا ولا ترفضنا يارب ارحمنا واعنا ونجينا من عدو الخير يا رب احنا من غيرك بنكون كخراف لا راعى لها ارحمنا يارب طلبة خاصة يا رب لاجل اولادك الغائبين يارب احرسهم من كل الشياطين يا رب اديلهم حكمة لكى يرجعوا لحضنك لاننا ضعفاء وانت القوى يارب انت الغالب اعطى عبيدك الغلبة والنصرة دائماا امين *​


----------



## tamav maria (28 فبراير 2012)

*



			الثلاثاء : هنصلى من أجل " دورة اللاهوت الدفاعى " اللى موجودة فى المنتدى علشان ربنا يتمجد فيها وتجيب ثمر حلو ليه, ويعوض تعب كل الخدام اللى تعبوا فيها.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



++بسم الاب والابن والوح القدس الاله الواحد امين++
الهى ومخلصى الحبيب يسوع المسيح يامن احببتنا وبذلت ذاتك من اجلنا يا من قلت نقشتكم على كفى وقلت من يمسكم يمس حدقه عينى ووعدتنا بانك معنا كل الايام والى انقضاء الدهر نسالك يارب راجين رحمتك ومحبتك من اجل شفاعه ام النور وكل الشهدا والقديسين ان تبارك  " دورة اللاهوت الدفاعى " اللى موجودة فى المنتدى وعوض تعب كل الخدام الموجودين به والقائمين عليه وان تحفظنا فى اسمك القدوس وان تجعل  منتديات الكنيسه سبب بركه لكل من يدخل فيه لان كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله وليتبارك اسمك القدوس من الان والى الابد امين ياربى يسوع المسيح ليك كل المجد والسجود امين​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2012)

*إليك يا ملك الملوك نرفع صلاتنا .. أنت هو الإله الوحيد الذي نؤمن به .. فكما الشمس تغطي الأرض بنورها ، فأنت نورك يملأ حياتنا بالنور والمحبة .. فساعدنا لنبعد عن أي تجربة ، تعرقل مسيرة خلاصنا .. والوصول الى حضنك في الملكوت السماوي*​


----------



## tamav maria (28 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> *إليك يا ملك الملوك نرفع صلاتنا .. أنت هو الإله الوحيد الذي نؤمن به .. فكما الشمس تغطي الأرض بنورها ، فأنت نورك يملأ حياتنا بالنور والمحبة .. فساعدنا لنبعد عن أي تجربة ، تعرقل مسيرة خلاصنا .. والوصول الى حضنك في الملكوت السماوي*​


أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأمين  ثم أأأأأأأأأمين


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (28 فبراير 2012)

يارب يسوع المسيح لا الزارع شئ ولا الساقى شئ بل روح قدسك هو الذى ينمى ، مد يارب يدك بالبركة لهذه الدورة حتى تأتى بثمر ثلاثون وستون ومائة ، إجعل الهدف الوحيد من هذه الدراسة يا إلهى هو تمجيد إسمك القدوس يا سيد الكل
بارك بلادنا وأوطننا يا يسوع 
بارك بيوتنا وأهالينا وأصدقائنا
إجعل مطلبنا الوحيد يا يسوع هو أنت لكى يعم علينا سلامك يا قدوس
آآآآآآآآآآآمين
أشكرك كاندى على الدعوة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة
​


----------



## النهيسى (28 فبراير 2012)

*الثلاثاء : هنصلى من أجل " دورة اللاهوت الدفاعى " اللى موجودة فى المنتدى علشان ربنا يتمجد فيها وتجيب ثمر حلو ليه, ويعوض تعب كل الخدام اللى تعبوا فيها.


الرب يتمجد وتثمر هذه الدوره
ويبارك ويعوض كل من له تعب وجهد فيها
آمين
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *بسم الله القوى
> 
> السبت : هنصلى للذين ليس أحد أن يذكرهم ( كل الناس اللى مش بتروح الكنيسة ومحدش بيفتقدهم , كل جيرانا , كل قرايبنا ...إلخ)
> 
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نشكرك يا رب ع نعمك الكثيره وع بركات يومنا وعطاياك التى لا تحصى
نشكرك يا رب ع معونتك لنا ف خدمتنا بالمنتدى وع  حضورك الدائم وسطينا
بارك يا رب كل خدمه مقامه بارك فريق عمل دورة اللاهوت الدفاعى والقائمين عليها وعوضهم
بارك يا رب ابنك روك واثمر من خدمته وعوضه تعب محبته 
أعطنا يا رب بركة خدمة اسمك القدوس واجعلنا مستحقين أن ندعى ابنائك
++اميييين++​*


----------



## Twin (28 فبراير 2012)

*



الأربعاء : صلاة خاصة من أجل كل من يعانى من القلق والتوتر والهم والكآبة.

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*

يارب .... انت ال عارف بجد 
اليك رفعت نفسي .... واليك أصلي وأبتغي
بكرة الأربعاء ... عندي أنتر فيو مهم .... وبجد أن قلقان ومتوتر جداً 
وطبعاً الفترة ال فاتت وانا في البيت ... خلتني مُكتأب ومهموم جداً

فلتتمجد معي غداً​​*​


----------



## Twin (28 فبراير 2012)

*ويارب .... فلتعلن عن ذاتك .... لكل من هم في ...*
*ضيقه ... وكأبه .... وهم ... وألم ... وقلق ... وتوتر ... وضعف ... ووحده .... وتيه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 فبراير 2012)

> *الثلاثاء : هنصلى  من أجل " دورة اللاهوت الدفاعى " اللى موجودة فى المنتدى علشان ربنا يتمجد  فيها وتجيب ثمر حلو ليه, ويعوض تعب كل الخدام اللى تعبوا فيها.*



ياربى يسوع المسيح صلاة اليوم أمامك هى من أجل خدمة دورة اللاهوت الدفاعى قد إيه يارب خدمة حلوة وجميلة وكلنا بنستفاد منها , بطلب منك ياربى تبارك وتسخدم خدامك دول اللى تعبوا فيها لمجد اسمك القدوس , إجعل يارب لخدمة دى تجيب ثمر حلو ليك , كملها أنت يارب 
ورتب ظروف كل فرد علشان يتابع الدورة وأخيراً يارب بطلب منك تبارك كل منتدى الكنيسة وكل أعضاؤه وخدامه آمين لأجل خاطر امى العدرا وببركة أيام الصوم المقدس
آمين فى اسم يسوع المسيح


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *بسم الله القوى
> 
> السبت : هنصلى للذين ليس أحد أن يذكرهم ( كل الناس اللى مش بتروح الكنيسة ومحدش بيفتقدهم , كل جيرانا , كل قرايبنا ...إلخ)
> 
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نشكرك يا رب ع كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وف كل حال
نشكرك يا رب لاجل نعمك الكثيره وعطاياك الغير محصاه
ندعوك يا رب اليوم ان تسكن كل قلب مهموم وحزين
نرجوك يا رب ان تلمس حياة كل انسان محتار قلقان
ساعد يا رب كل انسان يعانى من ضيقه أو مشكله 
سدد احتياج ابنائك يا الهنا وأعن ضعفاتهم ومن يحتاج لقرار اعلن له عن مشيئتك ف حياته
ندعوك يا رب لان تأتى وتكون معنا ..انصت لصلواتنا واستجب 
++ اميين ++​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 فبراير 2012)

> *الأربعاء : صلاة خاصة من أجل كل من يعانى من القلق والتوتر والهم والكآبة.*


ياربى يسوع المسيح أشكرك على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال 
بنضع امامك يارب طلبة خاصة من أجل كل نفستعانى من القلق والتوتر والهم والكآبة.
أنا جوايا هم من فضلك ريحنى منه وقوى ايمانى بيك بحطه امامك لانك انت الوحيد اللى بتحس بيا 
يارب بصلى من اجل كل اولادك ارفع عنهم كل حزن كل كآبة كل قلق كل توتر
وامنحنا حياة السلام والرجاء والمحبة والإيمان
آمين
لأجل خاطر امنا العدرا وببركة الصوم المقدس
آمين فى اسم يسوع المسيح


----------



## ++Narawas++ (29 فبراير 2012)

يارب أنا أطلب منك بأن تزيل كل مأساة وتعاسة وألم وشقاء من جميع أبنائك 

آمييين


----------



## candy shop (29 فبراير 2012)

*
** ابي السماوي والهى يسوع*

* انت نوري وخلاصي ,*

* وانت حصن حياتي*

* انت تخبئني في مظلتك في يوم الشر*
* وتسترني بستر خيمتك ,وعلي الصخره ترفعني*
* وفي طل جناحيك احتمي*
* اي حب هذا ... قد احببتني به*

* نعم , بسلامه اضطجع بل ايضا انام*

* لانك طمأنينه تسكني*

* ابي ....*
* من يقدر ان ينزع ثقتي في حبك لي*
* انت ابي ....*

*نصلى يارب من اجل اى انسان يعانى من قلق او كأبه *

*او توتر او هم *

*احفظهم يارب وخليك معاهم امين*​


----------



## النهيسى (29 فبراير 2012)

> *الأربعاء : صلاة خاصة من أجل كل من يعانى من القلق والتوتر والهم والكآبة.*



سيدى والهى يسوع
اليوم نصلى جميعا من أجل أولادك
الذين يشعرون بالقلق والتوتر والهموم والكآبه
أستجب يارب من ضعفى . أعنهم يا ألهى
مد يداك الطاهره الحنونه وأنتشلهم مما هم فيه
أنت المعين والرجاء لينا يا يسوع
أشكرك يا ألهى ومخلصى


----------



## grges monir (29 فبراير 2012)

انت تعلم يارب حجم تعبنا وضيقتنا هذة الايام
لكن ثقتنا انك لاتعطى تجربة اكبر من احتمال الشخص
نطلب منك يا ملك الملوك انت تنظر الينا بعين رحمتك 
فاسمع صراخى   يا سيدى كما سمعت ليونان من بطن الحوت ومن عمق الهاوية كما صرخ اليك وقبلت طلبتة
نصرخ اليك يارب اقبل طلباتنا اليك ايضا


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 فبراير 2012)

> اقتباس:
> *الأربعاء : صلاة خاصة من أجل كل من يعانى من القلق والتوتر والهم والكآبة.*



ربي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح
ارفع اليك صلاتي وكلي ثقه وايمان ورجاء بان تنظر الينا من سماءك
وتقبل مني تلك الكلمات والهمسات البسيطه ولكني اثق انها ستكون قويه وعميه ومأثره لانها من قلب باكي خاضع خاشع يركع امامك
متوسلاً وكله ثقه في انك تستجيب
"لانك قولت في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا اني قد غلبت العالم "
اصلي اليك ان تمنح قلوبنا يا الهي الاطمئنان وسط امواج الحياه
وعواصفها فلا يرتعب قلبنا
اعطينا الامان كي نعيش في الحياة بل قلق وخوف من المستقبل
امنحنا الفرح فقلوبنا سئمت الهم والالم والحزن
اسكن فينا يا مخلصنا فبوجودك داخل قلوبنا
نعيش في سلام وامان واطمئنان 
مهما يحدث في العالم فلا يعنينا شئ لانك معانا 
الهي ...
نعلم ان خطايانا في اغلب الاوقات هي سبب في كل ما نمر بيه
فساعدنا يا مخلصنا ان نرجع اليك ونتوب كي يفرح قلبنا
ففي الخطيه نشعر بالموت والحزن وفي التوبه نجد الفرح والحياة

انزع عن شعبك هذا الكرب وانقذ واستجيب كل قلب يصرخ اليك
فليس لنا سواك يا الهنا الحنون

بشفاعه امك الحنون البتول مريم 
والبابا كيرلس ومارمينا وكل مصاف القديسن 
اسمع واستجيب لتصرعاتنا
امين


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (29 فبراير 2012)

ممكن صلاة لشخص قريب محتاجها جدا
شكرا


----------



## Twin (29 فبراير 2012)

*يجدعان هو محدش ليه أفتكرني *
*مش أبو تربوا قال صلوا لتوين بالمره .... يجدعان ده إن ذكر الهم والكأبه والضيق والتعب *
*ذكر توين *

*والنبي يا جدعان صلولي *​


----------



## تيمو (29 فبراير 2012)

*يارب يا يسوع ، أنتَ قلت: تعالوا إلي يا متعبين ويا ثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم ،، نأتيك اليوم ونرمي كل همومنا ‏عليك لأنك أنتَ تعتني ... نثق فيك يارب أنك إله رؤوف رحيم كثير الأناة ، نثق أنك قادر أن تعين وترثي ‏لضعفاتنا ، لأنك عشت معنا ووسطنا مجرباً في كل شيء مثلنا ما عدى الخطية ، فأنتَ لستَ ببعيد عنّا ، وتعرف ‏تماماً أحزاننا ، وآلامنا وأوجاعنا والخيانات ... وعودك كثيرة يارب أنك في وقته تسرع به ، فلا تجعلنا ننتظر ، ‏وإن انتظرنا أعطنا روح المواظبة على الصلاة بلا ملل ...‏

شكراً يارب لأنك تستجيب ، لأنك تميل أذنك نحونا ، لأنك تعرف تفاصيل حياتنا ، لأن عارف شعور رأسنا ‏وواحدة منها لا تسقط دون إذنك ‏

يارب عيوننا نحوك تطلب معجزة ، فاصنع معجزة في حياة كل زميل في هذا المكان ، وكل من يصلّي في كل ‏مكان ... أضع بين يديك أختي روزيتا وروزي ولوسينيتو وأخي سيرفنت وتوين في مقابلته غداً وأخي صوت ‏صارخ لتعيد له بهجة الكلمات وروحها ... ولكل زميل وزميلة له احتياج أنتَ تعرفه وتراه ...‏

باسم يسوع أصلّي ‏

آمين ...‏
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 فبراير 2012)

COPTIC_KNIGHT قال:


> ممكن صلاة لشخص قريب محتاجها جدا
> شكرا





Twin قال:


> *يجدعان هو محدش ليه أفتكرني *
> *مش أبو تربوا قال صلوا لتوين بالمره .... يجدعان ده إن ذكر الهم والكأبه والضيق والتعب *
> *ذكر توين *
> 
> *والنبي يا جدعان صلولي *​



*على مذبحك يا رب نضع اسماء ابنائك المحتاجين لمعونتك
اعنهم وامسك بيمينهم ولتكن مشيئتك الصالحه ف حياتهم
كن مع ابنك توين ف غربته وهون عليه امره اسنده واحميه وافتح امامه كل باب
++ اميين ++​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 فبراير 2012)

COPTIC_KNIGHT قال:


> ممكن صلاة لشخص قريب محتاجها جدا
> شكرا





Twin قال:


> *يجدعان هو محدش ليه أفتكرني *
> *مش أبو تربوا قال صلوا لتوين بالمره .... يجدعان ده إن ذكر الهم والكأبه والضيق والتعب *
> *ذكر توين *
> 
> *والنبي يا جدعان صلولي *​



يارب انظر الي ضعف اولادك واعانهم واعطيه القدره علي تحمل الحياة بكل ما فيها من تجارب والالام وتعب وضيق
اصنع رحمه مع شعبك واولادك وغير حياتهم
واعطي كل واحد حسب سؤال قلبه
طلبه خاصه من اجل هذا الشخص ان تدبر امور حياته
ويا الهي من اجل ابنك امير ان تسنده في كل اموره 

يسوع قادر يغير كل شئ ضدكم لصالحكم 
ويدبر اموركم للاحسن
وينزع عنكم كل الم وهم وضيق وتعب
ويحوله لفرح وسعاده وامان وراحه
امين


----------



## grges monir (29 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *يجدعان هو محدش ليه أفتكرني *
> *مش أبو تربوا قال صلوا لتوين بالمره .... يجدعان ده إن ذكر الهم والكأبه والضيق والتعب *
> *ذكر توين *
> 
> *والنبي يا جدعان صلولي *​


لا  غلطان توين
ان ذكرت الكابة والهم والضيق والتعب والحزن ذكر جرجس ايضا
بلاش تطنشنى جنبك :a82:


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 فبراير 2012)

وانا محتاج صلاة منكم بلييييييييييييييييييز


----------



## Twin (29 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> وانا محتاج صلاة منكم بلييييييييييييييييييز


*قطعوا علينا بقي *




*ربنا معاك يا أبوتربو ... ويدبر أمورك *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> لا  غلطان توين
> ان ذكرت الكابة والهم والضيق والتعب والحزن ذكر جرجس ايضا
> بلاش تطنشنى جنبك :a82:





ABOTARBO قال:


> وانا محتاج صلاة منكم بلييييييييييييييييييز



*نرجوك يا رب ان تنظر لابنائك وتعطيهم سؤال قلبهم كلاً ع حسب احتياجه
دبر امورهم وسد احتياجتهم ولتكن مشيئتك الصالحه دائما ف حياتهم
++ اميييين ++​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 فبراير 2012)

كل واحد عاوز صلاه يبعت تقييم بقي 

وهانرفعله صلاه خاصه


----------



## Twin (29 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> كل واحد عاوز صلاه يبعت تقييم بقي
> 
> وهانرفعله صلاه خاصه


* لا إله الا الميسح *
*هي بقت كده :a82:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 فبراير 2012)

> *قطعوا علينا بقي *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


خلتنى اضحك وانا مكتئب بصراحة


> *نرجوك يا رب ان تنظر لابنائك وتعطيهم سؤال قلبهم كلاً ع حسب احتياجه
> دبر امورهم وسد احتياجتهم ولتكن مشيئتك الصالحه دائما ف حياتهم
> ++ اميييين ++*



آمين ياربى يسوع



> كل واحد عاوز صلاه يبعت تقييم بقي
> 
> وهانرفعله صلاه خاصه



يا تاسونى صلوا بعضكم من اجل بعض
​


----------



## mero_engel (29 فبراير 2012)

الهنا الصالح الحنون
بنشكرك علي عظم رحمتك ومحبتك لينا
بنشكرك علي نعمه الايمان 
بنشكرك علي الصحه والستر 
بنشكرك علي مراحمك بينا يا يسوع
يارب بنطلب انك تكون معانا 
وتنزع عنا كل ضيق وحزن
يارب يا من لا نترجي سواك 
ارحم ضعفتنا يا سيدي
احنا فعلا بنجيلك وبنصليلك لما بنكون في احتياج ليك
لكن يارب واثقين في حنانك انه حتي لو كان دا السبب اللي بيقربنا ليك
برضه بتقبله بمحبه
يارب اذكر كل اخوتي الذين يطلبون اسمك
وجههك يارب نطلب فلا تحجب وجهك عنا
كون معانا يا يسوع 
وفرح قلوبنا واحمينا من كل شر
ااااامين


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> * لا إله الا الميسح *
> *هي بقت كده :a82:*​





ABOTARBO قال:


> يا تاسونى صلوا بعضكم من اجل بعض
> ​



لا طبعا مش كدا مجرد داعبه ليس الا يعني :smil12:



صدقوني صليت لكل اولاد الملك 
اللي محتاجين ايده ولاي انسان ولكل شعب الارض
الهنا يمد يداها الحنونه ليهم ويرفع عنكم اي كرب وضيق
ويفرح قلوبكم دايما

"فلا تخافوا لاني معكم "


----------



## candy shop (29 فبراير 2012)

ربى والهى وحبيبى يا يسوع المسيح
 إن  أقوى الصلوات هى التى تقدم فى ساعة الضيق و ثق أن الله لا يسمح بضيقة فوق  الطاقة و لابد أن يتدخل و لو فى أخر لحظة ليخلص أولاده فلا تضيع صلواتك  هباء . 
 كلنا نرفع قلوبنا ليك يارب ان تكون مع ابنك امير هو فى اشد الحاجه ليك ساعده يارب ومد ايدك ليه  دبر اموره  انت المعين لمن ليس له معين انت  القادر على كل شىء  ارجوك خليك معاه 
بصلوات جميع القديسن وعلى رأسهم كليه الطهر ام النور يارب استجب ​


----------



## بايبل333 (1 مارس 2012)

الرب يتمجد فى حياتنا هذة تجربة يجب انة نصلى لة هو ملكنا والهنا وملجنا فى كل ضيق


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (1 مارس 2012)

يارب أشكرك يا حنان من أجل عظم مراحمك
أشكرك يا يسوع من أجل كل حال وفى كل حال
أشكرك يارب من أجل إننى ولدت مسيحى ، وعرفتك منذ أن بدأت أدرك الحياة
أشكرك من أجل إنك منحتنى الإعتماد على إسمك القدوس
أشكرك من أجل دمك الغالى المسفوك لإجلى كحقير
إن كنت أود تذكر مراحمك التى يجب على الشكر فيها فلا يوجد مكان يحد الكتابة ولا زمان يكفيها
فأقول فقط أشكرك يا حناااااااان
​


----------



## تيمو (1 مارس 2012)

*أنتَ عظيم يارب ، عظيم في كل شيء ... في محبتك التي تجلّت على عود الصليب ، في محبتك التي أظهرتها لنا ونحن المزدرى والغير موجود ، كل الجبال والأفلاك تُحدّث في عظمتك يارب ، جميع ما في الخليقة يُسبّحك ويُخبر بعمل يديك ... 

شكرأً لأنك إله صالح ، شكراً لأنك أحببتنا أولاً ، شكراً لأنك إله كل غنى ، وإله كل تعزية ... شكراً لأنك أعطيتنا الإمتياز أن نُدعى أبناء وأحباب ...  شكراً لأنك جعلتنا شركاء معك في الخدمة ، شكراً لأنك وإن نسيت الأم الرضيع أنتَ لا تنسى ، شكراً لأجل جلداتك التي بها شُفينا ... شكراً يارب للصليب الذي هو قوة خلاصنا ، أعطنا يارب القوة أن نكون سفراء لك في كل مكان ، وأن يرى الناس صورتك فينا ، أعطنا يارب أن نحن ننقص وأنتَ تزيد ، أعطنا يارب أن نختفي وراء الصليب لتنال وحدك المجد كل المجد ... أعطنا أن نكون أمناء في القليل ، وفي الوزنات التي أعطيتها لنا ، فنثمر ، يارب إنتَ وحدك شايف أن الحصاد بالفعل كثير ، فهيئنا لنكون الفعلة ... 

شكراً يارب لأن رحمتك جديدة في كل صباح ، شكراً لأننا ونحن بعد خطاة أرسلتَ ابنك الوحيد ليفدينا ... يارب أعطنا أن نعيش كما يليق بنا كأبناء الملك ، كشعب اقتناء ككهنوت ملوكي كأمة مقدسة ... 

شكراً يا عظيم يا قدوس لكل ما تعطينا إياه ، أعطنا أن نعيش على رجاء اللقاء ...

باسم يسوع أصلي 

آمين  *


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (1 مارس 2012)

اشكرك ربى يسوع لاجل امي الكنيسة التي غرستني فيها
لاتغذي من كلمتك المقدسة بها فانموا ثابتة في هذةالكرمة

اشكرك من كل قلبي علي كل ضيق وفي كل الم في كل حين 
واثقة انك تستطيع ان تستخدم كل ظروفي حسبما يحسن في عيتيك 

اشكرك من كل قلبى على نمو خدمة دورة اللاهوت الدفاعى فى المنتدى 
القوة والاحتمال لفريق العمل على الدورة لتنمو ثمرة جديدة فى المنتدى 

اشكرك لان غير المستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عندك فمد يدك الحنون 
الى كل  من يطلب صلاه فى ضيف او الم او محنة فانت معينه ​


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2012)

> *الخميس : مش هنصلى لكن هتبقى كلمات شكر وتعظيم وتمجيد لله القدوس
> الله الحى كلى القدرة .
> *[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## النهيسى (1 مارس 2012)

يا ألهى ومخلصى وحبيبى يسوع

نشكرك يارب
على
نعمه البصر
نعمه السمع
نعمه المشى
نعمه التذوق
نعمه الشم
وبالأكثر
نعمه الخلاص 

أشكرك يارب 
أشكرك يارب
أشكرك يارب
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2012)

> الخميس : مش هنصلى لكن هتبقى كلمات شكر وتعظيم وتمجيد لله القدوس
> الله الحى كلى القدرة .


أشكرك يا يسوع يا الهى على كل حال وفى كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال 
اشكرك لانك قبلتنى ,, اشكرك على نعمتك وبنوتك ,, أشكرك على كنيستى وبيتى و بلدى
أشكرك على كل الناس البركة القديسين اللى خلتنى اخد بركتهم...
أشكرك على الطبيعة الجميلة اللى بشوف عظمتك فيها
أشكرك لأنك مستحملنى وبتحبنى رغم عيوبى وعنادى
أشكرك لأنك إلهى حبيبى 
بحبك يارب يا قوتى
آمين


----------



## menasonjesus (1 مارس 2012)

معاك يا اخويا زيع ورن عليا ونصلي سوي انت في الجيش وانا في الغرفه بتاعتنا ​


----------



## menasonjesus (1 مارس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> أشكرك يا يسوع يا الهى على كل حال وفى كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال
> اشكرك لانك قبلتنى ,, اشكرك على نعمتك وبنوتك ,, أشكرك على كنيستى وبيتى و بلدى
> أشكرك على كل الناس البركة القديسين اللى خلتنى اخد بركتهم...
> أشكرك على الطبيعة الجميلة اللى بشوف عظمتك فيها
> ...


جمييييييييييييييييييييييييله قوييييييييييييييييييي الصلاة دي يا ابو تربو يا ريت تذكرني في صلاتك
​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (2 مارس 2012)

*بشكرك يا يسوع على كل حاااااجه ان كانت بالنسبه لى كويسه او لا​* *لان كله للخير معااااك ​**سامحنى على شكى فى محبتك ​**بحبك اوووووووووووووووووووى يا بابا يسوع​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (2 مارس 2012)

*انا اغلب ايام الاسبوع بكون مش موجوده بسبب الدراسه
مممكن حضراتكم تذكروا فى صلاتكم حسب تقسيم الايام 
1- العضو بوب كمبيوتر
2- العضو star online
3- والدة العضو يسطس الانطونى 
ياريت توافقوا​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (2 مارس 2012)

محتاج لأيديك يارب ..الدنيا زحمة عندنا اوي ..منتا عارف ..يارب ..ارجوك ..انتا سامع وشايف وعارف وحاسس ..شيل ..عني الهموم والتجارب الصعبة لان مفيش حد في الدنيا يقدر يساعد غيرك ..الكل بيمشي ألا انت ..يارب أنا بشكرك علي كل حاجة حلوة ..ووحشة فحياتي ولأنك أنت النعمة ..اللي حقيقي مفيش غيرها في الحياة لأن الكل باطل وفاني فأنا بشكرك علي نعمتك اللي اتدهاني وبشكرك علي كل حاجة 
​


----------



## tamav maria (2 مارس 2012)

*أيها الرب يسوع نؤمن بأنك حي وأنك قمت من بين الأموات.*
*نؤمن بأنك حاضر فعلاً في كل مكان وحاضر فى وسطنا الان.*
*نسبحك ونعبدُك، نحمدُك يارب على كل احوالنا حتى المرض يارب بنشكرك من اجله*
*أنت القيامة وأنت الحياة. *
*أنت يارب عافية المرضى نسألك أن تتحنن على *
* بوب كمبيوتر*
*  star online*
* والدة  يسطس الانطونى*
*تحنن عليهم يارب من اجل بيتهم واسرتهم  *
*باركهم كلهم، واجعل الكثيرين يستعيدون الصحة، ليكبر إيمانهم  *
*وليلمسوا عجائب حُبك، ليكونوا، هم أيضاً، شهوداً لقدرتك ورحمتك.*​


----------



## tamav maria (2 مارس 2012)

*تفضل يا رب أن تحفظنا في هذا اليوم بغير خطية. مبارك أنت أيها الرب إله آبائنا ومتزايد بركة، واسمك القدوس مملوء مجدا إلى الأبد.أمين. فلتكن رحمتك علينا يا رب كمثل اتكالنا عليك، لأن أعين الكل تترجاك، لأنك أنت الذي تعطيهم طعامهم في حينه. اسمعنا يا الله مخلصنا يا رجاء أقطار الأرض كلها. وأنت يا رب تحفظنا وتنجينا من هذا الجيل وإلى الأبد.أمين. 

مبارك أنت يا رب، علمني عدلك، مبارك أنت يا رب، فهمني حقوقك. مبارك أنت يا رب، أنر لي برك. يا رب رحمتك دائمة إلى الأبد. أعمال يديك يا رب لا ترفضها، لأنك صرت لي ملجأ من جيل إلى جيل. 

أنا طلبت الرب وقلت: ارحمني وخلص نفسي، فإني أخطأت إليك. يا رب التجأت إليك فخلصني، وعلمني أن أصنع مشيئتك. لأنك أنت هو إلهي، وعندك ينبوع الحياة، وبنورك يا رب نعاين النور. فلتأت رحمتك للذين يعرفونك، وبرك للمستقيمي القلوب. لك تجب البركة. لك يحق التسبيح. لك ينبغي التمجيد، أيها الآب والابن والروح القدس، الكائن منذ البدء والآن وإلى الأبد.آمين. جيد هو الاعتراف للرب، والترتيل لاسمك أيها العلي. أن يخبر برحمتك في الغدوات، وحقك في كل ليلة.​*


----------



## تيمو (2 مارس 2012)

يارب أصلي كما صلّى داوود: احمدك من اجل اني قد امتزت عجبا عجيبة هي اعمالك و نفسي تعرف ذلك يقينا ، يارب اجعلنا نثق بعمل يديك ،  بأحكامك التي هي أبعد عن الفحص، وطرقك عن الاستقصاء ، علّمنا أن نثق بكل ما تفعله معنا ، علمنا أن نقول على كلمتك ألقي الشبكة.

يارب ، إن كنّا متعبين فلمن نذهب؟ إن كنّا مهمومين ، فعلى من نلقي بأثقالنا؟

أضع بين يدك أخوتي دونا وغيابها عن هذا الشريط ، كاندي شوب ، وصوت صارخ ، بوب كمبيوتر ووالدة يسطس ، ذا أنديرتيكر  أن تعطيه سؤل قلبه ، ستار أون لاين ، أبوتاربو  وفادي تيمون وروزيتا وروزي ولوسينتو وكل عابر أعطيه قوة الإيمان ليواجه حروب ابليس ..

يارب أظهر لنا محبتك ، وادخلنا لأعماقك ، تعامل معنا كل واحد حسب احتياجه ..

واثقين بعملك وإيدك 

باسم يسوع أصلي

آمين


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 مارس 2012)

زعلان منك يارب بس مش عارف ازعل محتاجك بردو 
بس زعلان


----------



## تيمو (3 مارس 2012)

لمن نذهب يارب وكلام الراحة كله عندك ، أضع بين يديك من يشك بمحبتك ، من يتذمّر على حكمتك ، من ماتت ‏الكلمات فيه ، من قهرته الظروف ، من تاه وسط الزحام وغلبه العالم ، من ينتظر منك إجابة صلاة ، من يطلب الشفاء ، من ينتظر معجزة ، واثق أنك لن تتركنا وحدنا بحسب وعدك ...‏ يارب اليوم أصلّي كما صلّى داود في ‏مزموره قائلاً

‏1 يارب، قد اختبرتني وعرفتني 
‏2 أنت عرفت جلوسي وقيامي. فهمت فكري من بعيد
‏3 مسلكي ومربضي ذريت، وكل طرقي عرفت‏
‏4 لأنه ليس كلمة في لساني، إلا وأنت يارب عرفتها كلها‏
‏5 من خلف ومن قدام حاصرتني، وجعلت علي يدك‏
‏6 عجيبة هذه المعرفة، فوقي ارتفعت، لا أستطيعها‏
‏7 أين أذهب من روحك ؟ ومن وجهك أين أهرب
‏8 إن صعدت إلى السماوات فأنت هناك، وإن فرشت في الهاوية فها أنت‏
‏9 إن أخذت جناحي الصبح ، وسكنت في أقاصي البحر‏
‏10 فهناك أيضا تهديني يدك وتمسكني يمينك‏
‏11 فقلت: إنما الظلمة تغشاني. فالليل يضيء حولي
‏12 الظلمة أيضا لا تظلم لديك، والليل مثل النهار يضيء. كالظلمة هكذا النور
‏13 لأنك أنت اقتنيت كليتي. نسجتني في بطن أمي
‏14 أحمدك من أجل أني قد امتزت عجبا. عجيبة هي أعمالك، ونفسي تعرف ذلك يقينا
‏15 لم تختف عنك عظامي حينما صنعت في الخفاء، ورقمت في أعماق الأرض‏
‏16 رأت عيناك أعضائي، وفي سفرك كلها كتبت يوم تصورت، إذ لم يكن واحد منها‏
‏17 ما أكرم أفكارك يا الله عندي ما أكثر جملتها‏
‏18 إن أحصها فهي أكثر من الرمل. استيقظت وأنا بعد معك
‏19 ليتك تقتل الأشرار يا الله. فيا رجال الدماء، ابعدوا عني
‏20 الذين يكلمونك بالمكر ناطقين بالكذب، هم أعداؤك
‏21 ألا أبغض مبغضيك يارب، وأمقت مقاوميك‏
‏22 بغضا تاما أبغضتهم. صاروا لي أعداء
‏23 اختبرني يا الله واعرف قلبي. امتحني واعرف أفكاري
‏24 وانظر إن كان في طريق باطل، واهدني طريقا أبديا

باسم يسوع أصلي

آمين ‏


----------



## candy shop (3 مارس 2012)

> *السبت : هنصلى للذين ليس أحد أن يذكرهم ( كل الناس اللى مش بتروح الكنيسة ومحدش بيفتقدهم , كل جيرانا , كل قرايبنا ...إلخ)*



الهى الصالح ومخلصى يسوع المسيح 

اشكرك يارب على كل حال اشكرك لانك خلتنا نجتمع من اجل الصلاه 

من اجل الناس اللى مش بتروح الكنيسه  قربهم  ليك يارب 

تحنن عليهم يارب  بصلوات جميع القديسين وعلى رأسهم ام النور امين​


----------



## grges monir (3 مارس 2012)

يار ب يسوع هنا ك كثيرين من الناس محتاجين الاهتمام والرعاية والكثيرين 
دبر لهم امورهم يارب وحل  وسطهم


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (3 مارس 2012)

إلهى ومخلصى يسوع 

إسمحلى أن أطلب منك بداله الإبن لأبية 

أن تفتقد كل أولادك 

وتبعت لهم قديسيك وملائكتك لزيارتهم فى منازلهم

 ليحل السلام داخل قلوبهم 

ويستطعيون تنفيذ وصاياك الجميلة 

​


----------



## mero_engel (3 مارس 2012)

يارب انت لوحدك الللي قادر ترجع ولادك 
انت لوحدك اللي قادر تفتقد شعبك
انت لوحدك اللي قادر تستعيد ولادك الذين لايعرفون طريق 
محتاجين لمسه ايدك ياربي يسوع


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 مارس 2012)

يارب
انا غير مستحقه لارفع طلبتي وصلاتي اليك
ولكني عشمانه فيك انك تسمعني وواثقه انك تستجيب لي
ارجوك رد كل اولادك الي بيتك وحظيرتك والي حضنك
قرب كل انسان بعد عنك في لحظه يأس او بسبب ضعفه 
وذله امام ابليس الذي يسقطه في الخطايا ويسيطرعليه بقوله 
ان مفيش فايده خلاص للتوبه والرجوع من جديد اليك
خلصهم من قيوده وحررهم بدمك الغالي الثمين
فليس لنا احد غيرك يا مخلص ليفك قيود خطايانا ويحررنا
ارجوك يارب اهتم باولادك وارعي غنمك شعبك الذي يصرخ اليك
ردهم اليك ولا تتركهم اذا في لحظه يأس تركوك
فأنت تعلم ضعفنا البشري
قوينا واسندنا بيك وخلينا نتحد فيك من خلال الاسرار المقدسه


انا اول الناس اللي محتاجه انك تقربني اليك
وتردني الي بيتك من جديد وتخليني اشعر بيك جوايا
انا عارفه اني بقيت بعيده قووووووووووي 
لكن عندي ثقه انك ترجعني تاني
انا ماليش غيرك

امين

صلواتكم لاجلي


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 مارس 2012)

إليك رفعت عيناى يا ساكن السماء فها هما مثل عيون العبيد الى ايدى مواليهم
اليك رفعت نفسى فإصعى لصلاتى وصوت تضرعى
أبى السماوى أنى أحتاج إليك 
أحتاج أن تحتضنى برحمتك ومحبتك وسلامك
أحتاج أن تهدأ من نفسى المضطربة
أحتاج إلى إرشادك لطريقك 
ربى أثق إنك سمعت صوت تضرعى لان مراحمك كثيرة وجديدة كل صباح
سامحنى وارحمنى وعلمنى فقد اشتاقت نفسى لعملك فيا
آمين لاجل خاطر كلية الطهر والدة الاله مريم وببركة ايام الصوم المقدس
آمين فى اسم يسوع المسيح


----------



## tamav maria (4 مارس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> وانا محتاج صلاة منكم بلييييييييييييييييييز


 







*أيها الآب الحبيب الذى ترتاح لك القلوب و تأتى اليك كل النفوس . 


اخونا ابوتربو*

*اتي اليك بكل همومه و كل ضيقاته مستندا على وعدك الصادق الأمين ( تعالوا إلى يا جميع المتعبين و الثقيلى الأحمال و أنا أريحكم ) . 


يارب يسوع لا يوجد غيرك فى هذ الكون كله يستطيع أن يقدم له العون و يرفع عنه الهم غيرك . أنت يارب الذى فديتنا بدمك و فعلت أعظم عمل للانسان تسطيع أيضا أن ترفع عن صدره همه و تخفف عن كاهله حمله . 


و أنى أثق فى وعدك يارب الذى يعطى النفس رجاء ( للرب السيد عند الموت مخارج ) . 
و أنت يارب لا يستحيل عليك شئ . 


- أنت يارب الذى انقذت دانيال من جب الاسود تستطيع أن تنقذه من المخاوف و المخاطر التى تعترض حياته . 
- انت يارب الذى أنقذت الثلاثة فتية من أتون النار تستطيع أن تنقذه من أتون هذا العالم الملئ  بالظلمة 

ربى *

*اخونا ابوتربو*

* بين يديك سلمك أمره و حياته كلها . لا تخذله يارب واستجب له بشفاعة الست العذرا*
*وجميع الشهداء والقديسين والابرار* ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2012)

netta قال:


> *أيها الآب الحبيب الذى ترتاح لك القلوب و تأتى اليك كل النفوس .
> 
> 
> اخونا ابوتربو*
> ...


آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن يا الهى يسوع انصت للطلبة
يارب مستحقش محبة أولادك يارب ولا استحق خدمتك
يارب عوض تاسونى يارب عن كل عمل محبة فى خدمتها
وبارك أسرتها وخدمتها واستخدمها اكثر فاكثر لمجد اسمك القدوس 
آمين فى اسم يسوع المسيح


----------



## tamav maria (4 مارس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن يا الهى يسوع انصت للطلبة
> يارب مستحقش محبة أولادك يارب ولا استحق خدمتك
> يارب عوض تاسونى يارب عن كل عمل محبة فى خدمتها
> وبارك أسرتها وخدمتها واستخدمها اكثر فاكثر لمجد اسمك القدوس
> آمين فى اسم يسوع المسيح


 
ااااااااااااااااااااااامين ياااااااااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2012)

*ثـق ان جـمـيـع احـتـيـاجـاتـك سـتـأتـيـك دون ان تـطـلـب ....*

*  ولـتـكـن صـلاتـك لا طـلـبـا بـل حـبـا ...*

*  وان لـم يـكـن فـيـك هـذا الـحـب صـلـي لـكـي يـعطـيـك الـرب ايـاه *
*  قـل لـه بـأسـتـمـرار اعـطـنـي يـارب ان احـبـــــك*

*  بـقـلـم قـداسـة الـبـابـا شـنودة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2012)

*الاحد:-الصلاه لاجل كل عضو غائب عن المنتدى بسبب مشكله أو مرض أو لاى سبب
الاثنين:-الصلاه لاجل ان يعم السلام ف العالم كله
الثلاثاء:-الصلاه من اجل كل طفل مريض 
الاربعاء:-الصلاه لاجل المنتدى ومجال خدمته التبشيريه
الخميس:-الصلاه من اجل كل شخص يمر بازمه ماليه
الجمعه:-الصلاه من اجل المخطوبين المقبلين ع الزواج
السبت :-صلاة شكر ع كل بركه ونعمه موجوده ف حياتنا*


----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]الاحد:-الصلاه لاجل كل عضو غائب عن المنتدى بسبب مشكله أو مرض أو لاى سبب
*​
*[FONT=&quot]أدعونى
وقت الضيق أنقذك فتمجدنى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
ومن اقرب الكلمات الى قلوبنا ....... اطلبوا تجدوا ....
اسألوا
تعطوا .... أقرعوا يفتح لكم
أتأذن لنا حبيبنا يسوع أن نستغل هذا الحب العجيب
متضرعين أليك بشفاعة أمك الطاهرة مريم وكل القديسين
والملائكة ......
أن تتحنن على اولادك المحتاجين اليك ويدعونك فى ضيقاتهم 
أن تشفى مرضاك ..... وتلتفت إلى تضرعات وطلبات أولادك
وأحتياجاتهم
كما تراها أنت [/FONT]*​
ربنا يطمنا على كل الغايبيبن​[/FONT]


----------



## candy shop (4 مارس 2012)

*إلهى، أنت تعلم أننا لا نعرف ما هو الصالح لنفسنا. انت يارب اعلم بكل شىء *
* فمن أين نعرف جيداً ماهو الصالح  إن لم نسترشد نعمتك فى ذلك؟ *
* فأسألك يارب أن تدبر امور كل واحد عنده مشكله او مرض ان تكون معه فى هذا الأمر. *
* بل احفظ عبدك من اى شر او تجربه او مرض*
*  وكن متكل وعون، ودبر الأمر بحسب إرادتك كما يوافق صلاحك.امين*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 مارس 2012)

> *[FONT=&quot]الاحد:-الصلاه لاجل كل عضو غائب عن المنتدى بسبب مشكله أو مرض أو لاى سبب*


الهي الحنون والراعي الامين الصالح
اشكرك يارب لانك بتسمحلي اصلي اليك 
واطلب منك واسالك يا مخلص نفوسنا
ان ترد اولادك المتغيبين عن المنتدي بيتهم الثاني
ومن هم في ضيق فك ضيقهم 
ومن هم تركوه بسبب زعل ما اعطيهم قلب يسامح
ومن هم في مشكله او مرض دبر امورهم واشفئ امراضهم
اعادهم جميعا لنفرح بوجودهم معانا ونستفيد منهم
فليس لنا يا سيدنا غيرك نلجأ اليه
وامنحنا جميعا قلبا حنون يسامح ويغفر للاخرين
كي تسامحنا انت وتغفر لنا ذالتنا مع الغير

يارب اذكر كل اولادك اللي في ضيق وعندهم مشاكل في الحياة
حلها وخلصهم من ضيقهم وارفع عنهم الكرب والحزن والالم
واملئ قلبهم بحبك وبوجودك فيسود الفرح الي المنتهي
امين[/FONT]


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (4 مارس 2012)

أمين يا إلهنا القدوس ألمس بروحك وبيدك الشافية كل مريض
إفتقد يا رب كل أبنائك بمعونة سلامك
آآآآآآآآمين
​


----------



## تيمو (4 مارس 2012)

يارب .. شكراً لأنك أعطيتنا الإمتياز على حساب الدم لندخل لقدس الأقداس ونطلب منك يا إله كل غنى ورحمة .. يارب ندخل اليوم وواثقين أن كلمتك لا تعود إليك فارغة ، نطلب وعارفين إنك شايف وعارف وحاسس ...

أضع بين إيديك كل زميل وزميلة في هذا المكان ، لتباركه وتعطيه القوة في كل ظروف حياته ، سواء كان هنا أو غائب عن هذا المكان بسبب ظروف معينة ... يارب أطلب منك أن تحفظنا جميعاً ، وأن لا يكون الغياب بسبب بعدنا عنك ، بل أن تكون مشيئتك هي هدفنا وغايتنا بكل خطوة وقرار نتخذه بحياتنا 

يارب كون أنتَ غايتنا وطموحنا ، لأننا بك نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد

باسم يسوع أصلي

آمين


----------



## النهيسى (4 مارس 2012)

يارب بدد مشوره الأشرار عنا جميعا كما بددت مشوره أخيتوفل
أعنا بمحبتك يا يسوع وأسندنا وأحفظنا فى أسمك القدوس
آمين


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2012)

> *الاحد:*-*الصلاه لاجل كل عضو غائب عن المنتدى بسبب مشكله أو مرض أو لاى سبب*



يارب يسوع المسيح بنرفعلك صلاة خاصة من أجل كل عضو وكل عضوة بقالهم فترة غايبين عن المنتدى أى إن كانت ظروفهم إفتقدهم أنت يا الله وطمنا عليهم وباركهم وحل كل مشاكلهم 
ورجعهم لخدمتهم بالمنتدى من أجل محبة أولادك ومن أجل خدمتك يارب إستمع وإستجب لطلبة اليوم وكل يوم بصلوات أمنا العدرا مريم وببركة أيام الصوم المقدس
آمين فى اسم يسوع المسيح


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2012)

*رافـــــــــع رأســــــــــي أنتظـــــــــــرك حســــــــب وعــــــــــــــدك *

*  يــــا رب ملنــــاش غيــــــــــــــرك*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2012)

*اذا كنـت تصلـى ... إذا كنـت تحـب ... إذا كنـت تعـانـى ..*
* فـأنـت انسـان امـا إذا صليـت لآجـل الـذيـن يسئيـون إليـك , ويضطهـدونـك واحببـت الـذى يبغضـك واحتمـلت المعـانـاه بصبـر ورجـاء ... فـأنـت انـسان يسـكـن فيـك المسيـح*

*  من فم قـداسـة الـبـابـا شـنـوده الثالث*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاحد:-الصلاه لاجل كل عضو غائب عن المنتدى بسبب مشكله أو مرض أو لاى سبب
> الاثنين:-الصلاه لاجل ان يعم السلام ف العالم كله
> الثلاثاء:-الصلاه من اجل كل طفل مريض
> الاربعاء:-الصلاه لاجل المنتدى ومجال خدمته التبشيريه
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نشكرك يا رب ع كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وف كل حال
نشكرك لانك اتيت وخلصتنا من عار الخطيه
نشكرك لاجل نعمك الكثيره علينا
نرجوك يا رب أن تعم بسلامك ع كل المسكونه
احمى شعبك من كل شر وشبه شر
ارعى خرافك يا راعينا الامين
أعطينا سلامك يا ملك السلام كما وعدتنا
حل واغفر واصفح عنا يا يسوع وحررنا من كل خطيه 
امنح لقلوبنا الامان ولارواحنا السلام
وليتمجد اسمك القدوس الان وكل اوان والى الابد
++اميييييين++​*


----------



## sparrow (5 مارس 2012)

يارب نشكرك علي كل حال ومن اجل كل حال
نشكرك لانك دايما معانا رغم بعدنا وخطايانا
نشكرك لانك اب حنين بتعيينا دايما وبترحمنا
ياربي ارجوك اقف مع كل ولادك وبناتك واقف مع شعبك وكنيستك
انعم بسلامك يا ملك السلام في كل العالم وابعد كل شر عننا 
واحمينا من اجل اسمك القدوس


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2012)

> *الاثنين:-الصلاه لاجل ان يعم السلام ف العالم كله*


ياربى يسوع يا إله السلام إمنحنا سلامك الذى يفوق كل عقل 
وبنطلب منك يا الهنا تعالى فى أرضنا وسود عليها بسلامك العجيب
إحمينا من قوى الشر إحمى شعبك وكنيستك فى كل مكان
آمين إنصت يارب لصلواتنا من أجل رحمتك ومن أجل محبتك
آمين ببركة صلوات امنا العدرا مريم وببركة أيام الصوم المقدس
آمين فى اسم يسوع المسيح


----------



## candy shop (5 مارس 2012)

> *الاثنين:-الصلاه لاجل ان يعم السلام ف العالم كله*


*اسألك باتضاع أن تمنحني دفقاً جديداً من عطيّة السلام. اسكب عليّ روحك القدوس، روح السلام. *

* امنحني السلام، يا يسوع، السلام مع ذاتي ، السلام في عائلتي ، السلام في حياتي اليومية. *

* اعط السلام لشعبي ، لكل الشعوب ، السلام بين كل البشر ، السلام في العالم. *

* يا يسوع، يا حبيبى امنح العالم كله السلام والامن والامان*


*  أصلّي من أجل السلام. *
* آمين. *​​


----------



## تيمو (5 مارس 2012)

يارب أنتَ وعدت أنك ستعطينا السلام الذي يفوق كل عقل ، امنحنا يارب سلام حقيقي نختبره في دواخلنا ، امنح العالم السلام الذي يسعى عدو الخير أن يسلبه منّا ، أرجوك يارب لا تترك أولادك في هذا العالم المضطرب ، مد إيدك يارب وأعد السلام والأمن لسورية ، احميها من الأعداء المتربصين لها ، أعطي السلام لفلسطين ، وامنح الهدوء لمصر ، وليبيا ، يارب الأردن بين إيديك ، لبنان ، اليمن ، الصومال ، السودان وكل بلد مضطرب وجائع ..  أعطي للقادة حكمة ، وأن تكون قراراتهم مسؤولة ، أضع بين يديك كل قائد وكل حاكم ليكون قلبه بين يديك توجهه كيفما تشاء ..

باسم يسوع أصلي

آمين


----------



## النهيسى (5 مارس 2012)

> *الاثنين:-الصلاه لاجل ان يعم السلام ف العالم كله​*



يارب يا يسوع عندما تهللت الملائكه
قالت
"الْمَجْدُ للهِ فِي الأَعَالِي، وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ السَّلاَمُ، وَبِالنَّاسِ الْمَسَرَّةُ" 
(إنجيل لوقا 2: 14)
فانت يا ألهى أله المحبه والسلام
أعطى للعالم كله سلاما وامننا ومحبه
ليكن مجدك معنا من الآن والى الأبد آمين​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مارس 2012)

> *الاثنين:-الصلاه لاجل ان يعم السلام ف العالم كله*



يا ملك السلام اعطينا سلامك واملئ الدينا بسلامك الذي يفوق كل عقل
ونسألك يا مخلصنا الحنون ان ترسل سلامك الي العالم اجمع
العالم اصبح كله ظلم وقسوة وحروب وعدو الخير بيحارب بكل قوته
ان يهدم السلام داخل القلوب
فارجوك يا مخلصنا ثبت الايمان داخلنا ليسود الاطمئنان والسلام
اسكن قلوبنا وامنح كل قلب يصرخ اليك السلام
انت شايف وعارف وحاسس بينا
واحنا واثقين انك بتعمل لاجلنا كل صالح
امين


----------



## grges monir (5 مارس 2012)

النهارد ة عشان السلام؟؟
طيب صلولى بقى انا
الشغل الحرب فية النهاردة كانت ولا الحرب العالمية


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مارس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> النهارد ة عشان السلام؟؟
> طيب صلولى بقى انا
> الشغل الحرب فية النهاردة كانت ولا الحرب العالمية




*وَأَجْعَلُكَ لِهَذَا الشَّعْبِ سُورَ نُحَاسٍ حَصِيناً 
فَيُحَارِبُونَكَ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُونَ عَلَيْكَ 
لأَنِّي مَعَكَ 
لأُخَلِّصَكَ 
وَأُنْقِذَكَ 
يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ 
(ار  15 :  20)*​


----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2012)

الطف يا ربّ بعبادك و حنّن القلوب و صفِّ النفوس. 
انزع فتيل الحروب و الأحقاد من العالم​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاحد:-الصلاه لاجل كل عضو غائب عن المنتدى بسبب مشكله أو مرض أو لاى سبب
> الاثنين:-الصلاه لاجل ان يعم السلام ف العالم كله
> الثلاثاء:-الصلاه من اجل كل طفل مريض
> الاربعاء:-الصلاه لاجل المنتدى ومجال خدمته التبشيريه
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نرفع لك صلواتنا اليوم لاجل كل طفل مريض يحتاج لتحننك 
نرجوك يا رب أن تطيب كل جرح وتشفى كل مرض وتطهر من كل عله
انظر يا رب لكل طفل يعانى من الم ومد ايدك واشفيه يا اعظم طبيب
ارحم يا رب دموع كل أم واب تصعد اليك صلواتهم كالبخور واستجب وأمنحهم كل بركه ونعمه
وليتمجد اسمك القدوس الان وكل اوان والى الابد
++ اميييين ++​*


----------



## تيمو (6 مارس 2012)

يارب ، ‏

شكراً من أجل أمانتك ، ومحبتك ، شكراً لك لأنك بالفعل أعظم طبيب ، يارب نطلب منك بثقة أن تشفي كل طفل ‏يعاني من أمراض ، فأنتَ وحدك الطبيب العظيم ، الذي عشت بيننا تجول وتصنع خيراً ...‏

يارب ، انتا عالم قديش بكون صعب الشعور لما طفل يكون مريض ، مش بس عليه ولكن على أهلو كمان ، لذلك ‏يارب أضع بين يديك كل مريض وأهلو لتعطيهم تعزياتك وسلامك ومعونتك وقوتك ...‏

يارب أثق أن تعاملاتك وطرقك تفوق عقولنا المحدودة

باسم يسوع أصلي

آمين ‏


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مارس 2012)

> *الثلاثاء:*-الصلاه من اجل كل طفل مريض


يارب نشكرك على كل حال وفى كل حال ومن اجل كل حال
يارب انصت لطلبة اليوم 
اللى بنرفعها من اجل كل طفل مريض باى مرض مهما ام كان درجة خطورته
يارب امنحهم الشفاء وطمن قلب اهلهم عليهم
انت يارب بتحب الاطفال خالص وانت قادر تشيل عنهم اى مرض او تعب
لاجل خاطر ام النور وببركة ايام الصوم المقدس
آمين فى اسمك يايسوع المسيح


----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2012)

يا ربنا يسوع المسيح يا من بك خلاص المؤمنين .
 وعليك رجاء المتكلين . 
أننا نبتهل اليك من اجل كل طفل مريض
ان  تشفيهم الآن وان  تغمرهم برحمتك، 
ولتكن مشيئتك يارب لا مشيئتنا​


----------



## candy shop (7 مارس 2012)

> *الاربعاء:-الصلاه لاجل المنتدى ومجال خدمته التبشيريه*




 
يا رب ارفع  صلاتي لك ان تحمي المنتدى وخادميك المتواضعين فيه وان تبعد  الاشرار  لكي يخزون ويعرفون انك الرب الحق ولا اله غيرك تتكلم  فيكون, اجعل كلمتنا منبرا للحق والحرية والعدل والسلام, قدس خدمتنا واجعلها  مثمرة ومباركة باسم المسيح ربنا , آمين.​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاحد:-الصلاه لاجل كل عضو غائب عن المنتدى بسبب مشكله أو مرض أو لاى سبب
> الاثنين:-الصلاه لاجل ان يعم السلام ف العالم كله
> الثلاثاء:-الصلاه من اجل كل طفل مريض
> الاربعاء:-الصلاه لاجل المنتدى ومجال خدمته التبشيريه
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نشكرك يا يسوع ع كل نعمك وعطاياك
نشكرك لاجل حفاظك ع منتدانا الغالى ونتمنى أن تستخدمه اكثر واكثر لمجد اسمك
نرجوك يا رب ان تثمر من الخدمه وان تبارك كل تعب وتعطى بركه لكل من يخدم فيه
++امييين++​*


----------



## النهيسى (7 مارس 2012)

> *الاربعاء:-الصلاه لاجل المنتدى ومجال خدمته التبشيريه*




سيدى يسوع
حافظ على المنتدى
وكل من فيه
من أحباء
أحرسهم يارب بملائكتك قديسيك
بارك الخدمه ونجاحها
أنت وحدك القدوس
شكرا يا يسوع
آمين​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 مارس 2012)

> *الاربعاء:-الصلاه لاجل المنتدى ومجال خدمته التبشيريه*



ربي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح
اشكرك من اجل كل حال وفي كل حال وعلي كل حال
اشكرك لانك بتحفظ اولادك في المنتدي من كل حيل عدو الخير
واشكرك لانك لا تسمح له بان يتمدي في حربه علينا 
وبتكشفيها دايما في الوقت المناسب

فارجوك يارب بارك خدمه اولادك هنا في المنتدي
وساعدهم من اجل ان يستخدموا كلمتك المقدسه
 في تبشير الضالين والبعادين عنك ليعودوا اليك
ولمجد اسمك القدوس
واجلها تثمر وتأتي بثلاثين وستون ومائه
وليكن دائما كحسب ارادتك ومشيئتك ف حياتنا
امين


----------



## تيمو (7 مارس 2012)

يارب احمي الأعضاء ، وأعطيهم الحكمة ليعكسوا صورة ابنك في كل كلمة يكتبونها ... أعطي لهذا المكان أن يكون سبب بركة للكثيرين ، لا تخرج أي منّا أو من الزائرين لهذا المكان فارغيين ، بل غيّر الأفكار والقلوب لتختبر خلاصك ..

بارك كل من يخدم هنا ، وأعطه الحكمة في التعامل والقرار

باسم يسوع أصلي 

آمين


----------



## magedrn (7 مارس 2012)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدوس اله واحد امين 
ياربى والهى يسوع المسيح كنا مع ولادك فى كل مكان 
وفى كل اوان وبارك تعب خدمتهم فى اى مكان 
ورجع اولادك لحضنك هنا او فى اى مكان فى العالم 
وسامحنى وكنا معايا فانا عبدك الخاطئ
و معانا كلنا يالهى 
امين


----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2012)

*يا رب اجمعنا دائماً ،

لنكون المبشرين بمسيحيتنا .. *

*باركنا وبارك المحبة ألتي تجمعنا *
*مع إخوة لنا مكرسين للتبشير بك أينما كانوا ،

لتصل كلمتك إلى كل أقاصي الأرض ..*

*فكن معنا ، أمين*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (7 مارس 2012)

ربي يسوع المسيح بارك المنتدة وكل الخادمين فيه
وكن معهم دايما وبارك محبتهم وتعبهم في كل حين .. امين ..​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاحد:-الصلاه لاجل كل عضو غائب عن المنتدى بسبب مشكله أو مرض أو لاى سبب
> الاثنين:-الصلاه لاجل ان يعم السلام ف العالم كله
> الثلاثاء:-الصلاه من اجل كل طفل مريض
> الاربعاء:-الصلاه لاجل المنتدى ومجال خدمته التبشيريه
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نشكرك يا رب لاجل كل عطاياك ونعمك 
نرفع لك قلوبنا بالصلاه لاجل كل شخص وكل اسره تمر بأزمه ماليه
نرجوك يا رب أن تسدد احتياجات ابنائك 
نتضرع اليك يا رب أن تنظر بتحنن لكل محتاج لسداد دين أو تدبير مصاريف اسره أو لاجراء عمليه
دبر يا رب كل امر بحسب مشيئتك الصالحه ف حياة كل انسان 
نرجوك يا رب ان تسمع وتستجب لصلواتنا وليتمجد اسمك القدوس كل حين
++ امييييين ++​*


----------



## تيمو (8 مارس 2012)

يارب .. شكراً لأنك اله كل غنى ، حيث تعطي بسخاء ولا تعيّر ، شكراً يارب لأنه حتى شعور رأسنا محصاة ولا ‏تسقط شعرة بدون اذنك ...‏

اضع بين يديك كل من يمر بضائقة مالية ، وكل من يمر بظروف اقتصادية أو مهنية صعبة ، واثق يارب أنك ‏قادر أن تفتح أبواب ومجالات تفوق كل توقعاتنا

يارب بارك أعمالنا ، بارك حياتنا ، وظائفنا ، أعطنا نعمة بعيون من يتعامل معنا ، أعطنا أن نكون مقبولين في ‏وظائفنا ...‏

يارب بارك ، لا تترك ، اصنع فرقاً بحياتنا المهنية ‏

باسم يسوع أصلي

آمين


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2012)

> *الجمعه:-الصلاه من اجل المخطوبين المقبلين ع الزواج*





يارب اولاد المقبلين على الزواج 

[FONT="] تتمم هذا المشروع فى الوقت  المناسب اديهم  [/FONT]

[FONT="]خلاصاً لروحيهما وسعادة لحياتهما الفرح [/FONT]

[FONT="]اجعل لهما حياه صالحه باركها 

[/FONT][FONT="]اجعليها حياه جديده مليانه بالمحبه والبركه حياه نقيه [/FONT]

[FONT="]واسعدهم يارب امين[/FONT]​


----------



## sparrow (9 مارس 2012)

يارب يسوع نشكرك علي كل حال
نشكرك علي حنانك ورعايتك لينا الي منستحقهاش
يارب يسوع ليس لنا سواك نترجاه ان يقف مع كل ولاده وبناته  في كل احوالهم ومتبعدهمش عنك
يارب يسوع تحنن علي كل اولادك واقف بجانبهم 
كل من بحاجة الي مشورة وارشاد في ارتباطه ارشده ونور طريقه
كل من بحاجة الي سلام  ومحبه في ارتباطه اعطيه السلام والمحبه
كل من بحاجة الي وقت مناسب لاتمام ارتباطه هيأ له الوقت المناسب
كمل لكل ولادك وبناتك بما يتناسب مع ارادتك ومشيئتك


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 مارس 2012)

candy shop قال:


> يارب اولاد المقبلين على الزواج
> 
> [FONT="] تتمم هذا المشروع فى الوقت  المناسب اديهم  [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT="]خلاصاً لروحيهما وسعادة لحياتهما الفرح ​





candy shop قال:


> [FONT="]اجعل لهما حياه صالحه باركها
> 
> [/FONT][FONT="]اجعليها حياه جديده مليانه بالمحبه والبركه حياه نقيه [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT="]واسعدهم يارب امين[/FONT]​




امين يارب
فرح قلوب اولادك وكمل معاهم المشوار
وكلل حياتهم باكليل الفرح والسعاده للمنتهي
وباركهم ليبنوا بيت مقدس علي اسمك يا قدوس
وتكون انت حجز الزاويه ليهم 
واملئ حياتهم بحبك وحنانك ودفئك
امين[/FONT]


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مارس 2012)

يا بابا يسوع يا اطيب اب فى الدنيا انت قولت اننا منقوشين على كفك و انك عمرك ما هتنسانا انا بس يارب بفكرك بوعدك دة عشان احنا عايشين على رجاء تنفيذ وعودك لينا ... احنا مالناش غيرك يا ربى .... و بعدين انت قولت اننا لو حبينا نبنى بيوت نبنيها على الصخر و الصخر عايز طوب و انت رأس الزاوية و مفيش بيت بيكمل من غيرك .عشان كدة بطلب انك تكون اساس كل بيت صغير ولادك عايزين يبنوه و تساعدهم و تفرح قلوبهم و تديهم اولاد صغيرين يعيشو فى طاعتك و حبك .... عارفينك يا الهنا عمرك ما سيبتنا فى اى حال و عارفين ان كل ما تطلبونه من الاب باسمى يكون لكم عشان كدة بنطلب باسمك ... اسمعنا يا الهنا و ابونا .. و مد ايدك قبل ايدنا فى اى طريق ... امين


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاحد:-الصلاه لاجل كل عضو غائب عن المنتدى بسبب مشكله أو مرض أو لاى سبب
> الاثنين:-الصلاه لاجل ان يعم السلام ف العالم كله
> الثلاثاء:-الصلاه من اجل كل طفل مريض
> الاربعاء:-الصلاه لاجل المنتدى ومجال خدمته التبشيريه
> ...


* ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نشكرك يا رب ع كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وف كل حال
اذكر يا رب كل ابنائك المقدمين ع الزواج
اعطيهم بركه واسس من بيتهم كنيسه تمجد اسمك
باركهم وامسك بيمينهم وقودهم من بداية الطريق لمنتهاه
ولتكن يا الهنا مشيئتك الصالحه ف حياتهم 
ولك كل الشكر المستحق الان وكل اوان والى الابد 
++اميييييين++​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 مارس 2012)

_*ياربى يا يسوع يا حنين على أولادك 
أننا نجتمع للصلاه لأجل أخواتنا المخطوبين
أنت الذى بدأت رسم حياتهم يارب
وأنت القادر أن تكمل لهم أسره سعيده
تعيش فى محبتك وخوفك وبركتك ونعمتك
أسعدهم يارب وذلل كل الصعاب أمامهم
لكالعزه والمجد والأكرام والسجود
شكرا يا الهى المستجيب لضعفى دائما
لأن محبتك كبيره
وتشرق شمسك على الأبرار والأشرار
فلتشرق شمسك دائما فى حياتنا جميعا
ولنسير فى كل دروب حياتنا بلا خوف أو تنهد
لأنك تسندنا بحبك وعطفك وقلبك المحب لأولاده
يا من فديتنا بالدم الغالى الثمين نشكرك يا يسوع الحبيب
آمين*_​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 مارس 2012)

ربي وألهي ومخلصي يسوع
اعرف كم انا كنت ضالا قبلك
واعرف كم انت تحبني 
انا الان لا اطمع الا في العيش بقربك
لا اطمع الا ان اكون أبنك
اعلم اني تعثرت كثيرا فى حياتي قبلك
وأعلم اني لن اجد حياتي الا عندك
ارجوك يا الهي 
ارجوك يا مخلصي 
ارجوك يا حبيبي
ارجوك ان تعجل بخلاصي 
او تعجل بأن تأخذني اليك
أتمني ان تأخذني اليك
فكم انا مشتاق لأنهم من محبتك
فكم انا مشتاق يا ربي ان أعيش
برفقتك
سئمت هذا العالم يا ربي 
لما لا تأخذني منه 
لما لا تجعل عالمي بين احضانك
لست متمسك بلحظات عمري 
لا تعني لي حياتي شيء
وفيما ستعنيني حياتي 
ان لم انشر  فيها محبتك
وكيف انشرها وقيد الضلال يكبلني
كيف انشرها وسيف الغدر ينتظرني
اذا لا جدوي من حياتي 
أتوسل اليك يا ربي
أتوسل اليك يا مخلصي
أنت من مت لأجلي
وأنا من اغضبتك وقت ضلالي
خذني اليك 
خذني اليك يا ربي
حتي لا اغضبك ثانية 
خذني اليك حتي تصبح روحي
طيف يهمس 
فى اذن من لم يشعروا
بحلاوة ايمانك
خذني اليك   
خذني اليك يا ربي
كي تحدث روحي 
أبي وامي 
واخوتي
وأقربائي 
كي اهمس لهم فى قلوبهم
أنا هنا يا أبي 
أنا هنا يا أمي
أنا هنا يا أخي 
أنا هنا يا أختي
أنا هنا يا اقربائي
أنا هنا يا كل من يعرفني
أنا هنا يا من لازلت تعيث فى ضلال
أنا هنا بقرب حبيبي
أنا هنا بين احضانه
أنا هنا انعم بمحبته 
أنا هنا غارق فى نعمته 
أنا هنا أنعم بجنان رضاه و غزير ثروته
أنا هنا فلما لا تأتو اليه 
أنا هنا تعالو لتشاركوني فرحتي
أنا هنا تعالو لتنعموا فى نعيمه مثل نعمتي
أنا هنا فضلالكم عاقبته العذاب 
أنا هنا أشتاق أن تتخذوه أبيكم
أنا هنا أشتاق ان نمرح فى جناته سويا
أنا هنا اشتاق لان ننعم بحبه مليا
أنا هنا اشتاق ان نتشارك جناته سويا
أنا هنا يا أبي فهيا للنعيم
أنا هنا يا أمي ربي بي رحيم
أنا هنا يا اخي يسوع بدلني العمر القديم
أنا هنا يا اختي فى واسع جناته أقيم
أنا هنا فهيا تعالوا
أنا هنا فهيا انه يناديكم
أنا هنا فيها أفتحوا له قلوبكم
أنا هنا يا كل أحبابي
ربي يسوع ارجوك 
ربي يسوع أتوسل اليك
بي يسوع ارجوك
ربي يسوع أتوسل اليك
خذني اليك فى اقرب وقت
خذني اليك الأن 
خذني أليك حتي 
اهمس فى قلوبهم دون خوف
خذني اليك كي انشر محبتك
وأقتل فى الدنيا هذا الزيف
خذني أليك لأعلمهم ان المحبة فى قربك
خذني اليك لأعلمهم انها ليست بالسيف
خذني اليك ..خذني اليك ..خذني اليك يا يسوع
لن تتوقف صلاتي لك ..لن تتوقف محبتي لك
أحتاج فقط أن تاخذني اليك 
أحتاج فقط أن تأخذني اليك
حتي اتحرر من هذا القيد
حتي لا أكون هذا العبد
ففى قربك أنا حبيبك ..أنا أبنك
ففى قربك أنا حبيبك وليس عبدك
أنتظر قبولك لي يا ربي
أنتظر أن تأذن لي أن أتي اليك
أنتظر ولن أمل الأنتظار
فربما أنت تعاقبني علي تلك الايام
التي كنت فيها ضالا 
أعلم انها كثيره ..وأعلم أنك ستسامحني
لأني حبيبك ستسامحني
لانك حبيبي ..أتمني أن تأخذني اليك
ربي يسوع ربي يسوع ربي يسوع
أنا احبك 
أنا احبك
انا احبك
أنا احبك
أنا احبك يا ربي
أنا احبك يا يسوع
أنا احبك يا مخلصي
أنا احبك يا من فديتني
أنا احبك يا ربي
أتوسل اليك 
أتوسل اليك
خذني حيث رفقتك
خذني ياربي لمحبتك
أحبك يا ربي احبك يا يسوع​


----------



## تيمو (9 مارس 2012)

يارب ... كما باركت عرس قانا الجليل ، تعال بروحك وبارك كل خطيب وخطيبة لتعطيهم الحكمة ليأسسوا كنيسة صغيرة مبنية على صخرة الإيمان ، أنتَ يارب باركت هذا الزواج منذ تأسيس الخليقة ، فلا تسمح لعدو الخير أن يشوّه صورته في عيون أبنائك ...

يارب خفف المشاكل وذلل أي صعوبات ومعوقات سواء مادية أو اجتماعية .. واجعل من كل بيت صغير صورة مصغرة لكنيستك التي فديتها بدمك ... فمن القادر أن يعطي الحكمة غيرك؟ من القادر أن يُرشد غيرك؟ فإن لم يبني الرب البيت فباطل يتعب البناؤون ...  

باسم يسوع أصلي

آمين


----------



## تيمو (10 مارس 2012)

يارب ...

اليوم يارب أنا متعب بجد ، ومش لاقي كلام أحكيه ، يارب اعتبر هذه صلاتي ، يا قوتي يا صخرتي يا جبل معونتي ... اختبرت ايدك وقوتها معي بالماضي وواثق انك لن تتركني اليوم في ظروفي اليوم ، يارب أعني واجعلني أختبر من جديد قوة عملك وأعيش معاك اختبارات أشهد فيها لكل الناس

[YOUTUBE]LV_7U71IGpg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاحد:-الصلاه لاجل كل عضو غائب عن المنتدى بسبب مشكله أو مرض أو لاى سبب
> الاثنين:-الصلاه لاجل ان يعم السلام ف العالم كله
> الثلاثاء:-الصلاه من اجل كل طفل مريض
> الاربعاء:-الصلاه لاجل المنتدى ومجال خدمته التبشيريه
> ...


*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نشكرك يا رب ع كل نعمه وبركه موجوده ف حياتنا
بنشكرك يا رب ع كل وقت صعب مرينا بيه وكنت فيه يا رب لجانبنا
بنشكرك يا رب ع شفائك لكل مريض  بنشكرك ع كل ازمه عديتها ع خير
بنشكرك يا الهنا ع كل ضيقه وكل تجربه مرينا بيها وطلعنا منها واحنا اقوى
بنشكرك انك موجود دايما بحياتنا بنشكرك ع اعلانك عن مشيئتك الصالحه لكل من يقدمها ع مشيئته
بنشكرك ع  انك دايما بتسامحنا وبتغفرلنا مهما عظمت خطايانا ومهما بعدنا عنك أو حتى رفضناك
بنشكرك يا رب لانك مستحق وعادل بنشكرك لمحبتك اللامتناهيه لينا 
تقبل يا رب شكرنا ليك وامنحنا يا رب القدره ان نحبك كما يليق 
++اميييييين++​*


----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2012)

اشكرك ياابي على محبتك 
اشكرك ياابي على على غفرانك 
اشكرك ربي على الدم المسكوب من اجلي انا الانسان المحمل بالذنوب 
اشكرك لانك ضحيت بنفسك من اجلي انا الانسان الخاطي
اشكرك لانك تحملت عني ثقل الخطية​اشكرك لانك حررتني من قيودي اشكرك لانك حرتتني من قيد الخطية 
اشكرك لانك اطلقتني حرا 
اشكرك لانك انقذتني من فخ الصياد
اشكرك لانك باركتني رغم ضعفي
اشكرك لانك تعطيني بركات ونعم رغم نكرني لمحبتك وعظمتك 
اشكرك لانك دائماااااا تعطيني فوق استحقاقي 
اشكرك على مراحمك 
اشكرك لانك قوتي 
اشكرك لانك رافع راسي بين الامم 
اشكرك لانك تحفظني دائمااا من الشرير و اعوانه
اشكرك لانك رغم هجمات الشرير فانت حافظي و بري 
اشكرك لانك تحفظ شعبي و بلدي دائماااا
اشكرك لانك دائما تنجينا من سهام الشرير 
اشكرك لانك تبارك كنيستي دائماااااا
اشكرك لانك امين لكل وعودك سيدي الرب 
اشكرك لانك تعوضني جمالا عوض التراب 
اشكرك لانك تسمع صوتي وبكائي دائماا .
اشكرك على محبتك الابوية العظيمة
اشكرك لانك خلقتني وباركتني وتباركني لحد الان 
اشكرك لانك مستحق كل شكر و اكرام سيدي و ملكي وربي والهي يسوع الحي .
اشكرك لانك تسمع صلاتي دائماااا
امييين​​


----------



## oesi no (10 مارس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]TrTIFlrL1Kk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مارس 2012)

> *السبت *:-صلاة شكر ع كل بركه ونعمه موجوده ف حياتنا


أشكرك ياربى يسوع المسيح على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال .
أشكرك لانك حبتنى وقبلتنى و بتأدبنى وبتسمعنى وبتستحملنى 
اشكرك لانك انت اجمل واحلى حاجة فى حياتى
آمين


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مارس 2012)

*الاحد:- صلاه لاجل سيدنا البابا ومن اجل اتمام شفاءه
  الاثنين:-صلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى روك وعمله وخدمته بالمنتدى 
  الثلاثاء:-الصلاه من اجل الاخت الغاليه أمة ورجوعها للخدمه
الاربعاء:-الصلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى  oesi no وحياته العمليه
الخميس:-الصلاه لاجل الاخ الغالى مينا البطل وعمله
الجمعه:- الصلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى apostle.paul وحياته العمليه
السبت:-الصلاه من اجل الاستاذ الغالى النهيسى وعمله واسرته
الاحد:-الصلاه من اجل استاذنا صوت صارخ والغاليه مونيكا واسرتهم وخدمتهم
الاثنين:- الصلاه من اجل ابو تربوو الغالى 
الثلاثاء:-الصلاه من اجل صاحب فكرة يلا نصلى الغالى جوناا
​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مارس 2012)

> الاحد:- صلاه لاجل *سيدنا البابا *ومن اجل اتمام شفاءه



ياربى يسوع المسيح يا أجمل حاجة فى حياتى
بنرفع اليك صلاة خاصة من أجل أبونا حبيببنا إبنك وخدامك يارب
قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث ياربى يسوع من فضلك إشفيه يارب علشان خاطر شعبك وكنيستك فى كل مكان ,, إحنا بنحبه خاااااااااااااااااالص يارب من فضلك إسنده وشجعه وعزيه يارب 
معلش كلنا عارفين الحِمل تقل عليه , لكن انا واثق انك هتديه معونة وبركة كبيرة وشفاء عاجل
ونسمع ضحكته الحلوة دى اللى بتدينا كلنا رجاء وأمل فى العالم دة يارب.
آمين لاجل خاطر امنا العدرا وكل مصاف القديسين وببركة ايام الصوم المقدس
آمين فى اسم يسوع المسيح


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاحد:- صلاه لاجل سيدنا البابا ومن اجل اتمام شفاءه
> الاثنين:-صلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى روك وعمله وخدمته بالمنتدى
> الثلاثاء:-الصلاه من اجل الاخت الغاليه أمة ورجوعها للخدمه
> الاربعاء:-الصلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى  oesi no وحياته العمليه
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نشكرك يا رب ع كامل عنايتك ورعايتك لينا
نشكرك من اجل بنوتنا ليك ولاجل كل نعمك وعطاياك الكثيره
نرفع لك اليوم طلبتنا من اجل سيدنا البابا
نرجوك يا رب ان تلمسه بلمسة شفاء وان تبارك ف صحته وترجعه لينا بالسلامه
ننتظر يا رب تحننك علينا مالناش غيرك يا رب نطلب منه ونترجاه
نرجوك يا رب ان تستمع لصلواتنا ولتكن يا رب مشيئتك اولا واخيرااا
++امييييييين++​*


----------



## candy shop (11 مارس 2012)

> *الاحد:- صلاه لاجل سيدنا البابا ومن اجل اتمام شفاءه*


نطلب من الرب يسوع ان يديم ويحافظ لنا عن حياته

القديس العظيم


 نطلب من رب المجد يسوع المسيح ان يحافظلنا  عليه ويعطية نوال الصحة  

 هو الذى يرفع عنا صلواتنا ويتشفع امام الرب ويصلى من اجل شعبة 

 راعى الشعوب ومعلم الاجيال الرب يديم  علية الشفاءويحافظ علية سنين عديدة وازمنة سالمة

 الرب يقبل صلواته التى يرفعها عن شعبة  وبركة امنا البتول كليه الطهر والبركات 

امنا العذراء مريم صلى من اجلنا امام رب العرش امين
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2012)

*صلاه من اجل كل محتاج للصلاه *
*يا رب *
*في العالم قلوب عطشه لروحك ونبع نعمتك *
*ارشدهم يا رب للعمل بوصايك *
*امين *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 مارس 2012)

> *الاحد:- صلاه لاجل سيدنا البابا ومن اجل اتمام شفاءه*



نشكرك يا ربنا يسوع المسيح المخلص الحنون
علي كل شئ تصنعه من اجلنا نحن اولادك

ونسالك يا ملكنا ان تمد يداك الحنونه بالشفاء 
وتسند راعي شعبك القديس العظيم البابا شنودة الثالث
وترفع عنه اي الم وتعب لاجل مجد اسمك القدوس
وبارك خدمته وحياته واحفظه لنا سنين عديده وازمنه مديده
ليتمم راعيه شعبك حتي المنتهي

بشفاعه امك الحنون البتول مريم
وكل مصاف قديسيك
امين


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2012)

> *الاحد:- صلاه لاجل سيدنا البابا ومن اجل اتمام شفاءه*



يارب يا متحنن على أولادك
أشفى راعينا الحبيب 
أبنك قداسه البابا شنوده
خفف آلامها وزيلها يارب
ليكون بلا ألم وبلا أوجاع
أسنده وقويه
أنت قلت أذا أجتمع أثنين او ثلاثه بأسمى اكون فى وسطهم
يارب تعالى وسطنا
وأستمع لطلباتنا لأجل قداسه البابا
آمين يا الهى
​


----------



## ramzy1913 (12 مارس 2012)

نشكرك يا ربنا يسوع المسيح المخلص الحنون
علي كل شئ تصنعه من اجلنا نحن اولادك

ونسالك يا ملكنا ان تمد يداك الحنونه بالشفاء 
وتسند راعي شعبك القديس العظيم البابا شنودة الثالث
وترفع عنه اي الم وتعب لاجل مجد اسمك القدوس
وبارك خدمته وحياته واحفظه لنا سنين عديده وازمنه مديده
ليتمم راعيه شعبك حتي المنتهي

بشفاعه امك الحنون البتول مريم
وكل مصاف قديسيك
امين


----------



## ramzy1913 (12 مارس 2012)

*ربي و الهي ومخلصي يسوع
انت عارف طلبات شعبك و احتياجاتهم
يا رب متخليش حد النهاردة ينام متضايق من حاجه
فرح كل نفس حزينة و اقف مع كل واحد محتاج يحس بايدك في حياته
انت بتقول يا رب "بدوني لا تقدرون ان تعملوا شيء "
طيب يا رب اقف مع كل واحد محتاجك و حسسه بوجودك 
و انعم علي شعبك بالسلام و حصن كنيستك و بدد مشورة الاشرار 
امين*
*



*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاحد:- صلاه لاجل سيدنا البابا ومن اجل اتمام شفاءه
> الاثنين:-صلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى روك وعمله وخدمته بالمنتدى
> الثلاثاء:-الصلاه من اجل الاخت الغاليه أمة ورجوعها للخدمه
> الاربعاء:-الصلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى  oesi no وحياته العمليه
> ...


*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
بكل الشكر يا رب بنرفعلك النهارده صلواتنا لاجل ابنك الغالى روك
بنرجوك يا رب تبارك كل عمل يديه
بنرجوك يا رب تثمر من خدمته وتبارك منتداه
وفقه وبارك كل خطواته 
اعطيه سؤال قلبه بحسب مشيئتك الصالحه ف حياته
++امييييين++​*


----------



## Bent el Massih (12 مارس 2012)

> *الاثنين:-صلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى روك وعمله وخدمته بالمنتدى
> *



*ربي والهي ومخلصي يسوع الحبيب
نصلي من اجل ابنك روك كي تباركه وتوفقه في كل عمله
 وتعطيه الصحة والصبر
 وتحميه من كل شر وشبه شر

آمين يا رب​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 مارس 2012)

نصلى لك يا يسوع من أجل مدير المنتدى
بأن يحفظه الرب ويعطيه الصحه
ويكون كل شيئ مبارك فى حياته آمين


----------



## sparrow (12 مارس 2012)

يارب يسوع نشكرك علي كل حال
نشكرك علي حفظك لينا ومحبتك
يارب يسوع اجذب اليك كل ولادك وبناتك البعاد 
احفظ كل ولادك وبناتك وابعد عنهم كل شر 
اقف يارب مع خدمه المنتدي واجعله سبب بركه للكل
اقف مع روك وقويه واديله بركه ونعمه في كل حياته


----------



## My Rock (12 مارس 2012)

أشكركم من أجل صلواتكم الغالية يا احبة


----------



## grges monir (12 مارس 2012)

نطاب منك يارب ان تبارك حياة القائمين على هذا الصرح المسيحى العملاق
كن معهم وبارك خطواتهم ونخص بالذكر من قام بانشاء هذا الصرح لخدمة اسمك القدوس
المدير المميز دائما ماى روك


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2012)

> *الاثنين:*-صلاه من اجل *الاخ الغالى روك* وعمله وخدمته بالمنتدى



ياربى يسوع المسيح بنرفعلك صلاة خاصة اليوم من اجل ابنك استاذنا ماى روك
يارب يسوع بارك فيه وفى خدمته واسرته واقف بجنبه وامنحه النجاح فى كل حاجة
وعوضه ياربى عن كل تعب بيتعبه من اجل خدمة أولادك , يارب إعطيه حكمة وسلام ودبر حياته كما يليق ,, يارب بنشكرك على منتدى الكنيسة
آمين لاجل خاطر ام النور وببركة ايام الصوم المقدسة استمع واستجيب
آمين فى اسم يسوع المسيح


----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2012)

> *الاثنين:-صلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى روك وعمله وخدمته بالمنتدى *



نرفع صلاتنا اليك يارب 

من اجل الخادم الامين ابنك روك

بارب خدمته اسنده وعضده 

وفقه فى كل اعماله وفى حياته 

باركها وابعد عنه اى شر 

امين​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مارس 2012)

ربي يسوع
أصلي من أجلك يا ربي 
اصلي من أجل أن تسامحني
مشتاق للوصول اليك 
ففكرت كيف أصل اليك بما لا تحبه
أنت لا تحب الكذب 
وأنا مثلك يا يسوع 
لا أحب الكذب
سأنتظر حتي تناديني أنت
سأنتظر حتي تناديني يا ربي
سأنتظر حتي تأذن بقبولي
سأنتظر وكلي شوق لأراك
سامحني يا يسوع
لأني أدخلت أحدا 
جوارك فى قلبي
أنت تحبنا وستسامحنا 
لأنك تحبنا ...
أنت تعلم كم نحن ضعفاء بدونك
كم نحن ضعفاء فى الدنيا 
كم نحن فى بعدنا عنك
أنت عانيت من أجلي 
وتحملت عني العذابات
اشكرك علي كل شيء يا ربي
أعدك يا يسوع أني لن افعل ما لا تحبه
لأني أخاف أن تحزن مني 
لذلك لن أفعل اي شيء دون مشورتك
أن كان صحيح فستأذن أنت بحدوثه
وأن كان خطأ ..فأرجوك يا ربي أبعدني عنه
أرجوك يا ربي أبعد عني الشيطان
فهو يطاردني دوما 
ويريدني أن ابتعد عن محبتك 
لكن لا تقلق يا ربي 
أنا أحارب هذا الشيطان بك 
ولأني احاربه بك 
فهو لن يهزمني أبدا 
أرجوك يا ربي يسوع
أبعد هذا الشيطان الماكر
عني وعن أخوتي الذين يحبونني
هذا الشيطان سيء لا يريدني أن أحبك
وأن لن أتخلي عن محبتك يا ربي
سأقاوم اي فكره شيطانيه 
تبعدني عنك لتقربني منك
لأني بعد أن افعلها لأقترب منك
ستكون أنت أبتعدت عني كثيرا
أنا لن اقول ماذا اريد
وماذا أتمني 
لأنك تعلم أني اريد محبتك 
وأريد أن تصل للجميع
لذا أن أذنت بذلك 
فتمجد فى روحي يا ربي
كي أنشر محبتك
وأن لم تأذن بذلك 
فلابد أنها صعبه علي
وأنت لا تريد أن أتعب 
او أني لست جاهز لنشرها
كما يكون أمرك يا ربي
أنا راضِ به دون أي أعتراض
لأني متأكد أن أعتراضي 
لن يفيد شيء 
بل سيجعلك تحزن مني 
أنا أنتظر أن تناديني
ها أنا أنتظر وأقضي
 أنتظاري فى الصلاه 
ومتي تأذن ياربي
سأكون سعيد أن الاون قد جاء
وسأكون كلي شوق لرؤيتك
والعيش بقربك وبقرب محبتك
لا تحرمني من محبتك أبدا 
يا ربي يا يسوع 
ارجوك ال تحرمني من محبتك
فكم هي جميله ومذاقها جميل
فكم هي رائعه تجدد لحظات عمري 
لا تحرمني محبتك يا يسوع
فلقد كنت أفتقدها دوما 
لا تحرمني محبتك لأنها
تجعلني سعيد دوما 
أري الدنيا جميله 
لا تحرمني لقائك يا يسوع
لا تحرمني محبتك 
أتوسل اليك أن تذيق 
طعم محبتك لكل الدنيا 
فهم لن يتركوها أذا تذوقوا 
حلاوتها ولن يتركوك أذا عرفوك
لا تحرمنا محبتك ...لا تحرمنا محبتك
أمين ...أمين 



​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاحد:- صلاه لاجل سيدنا البابا ومن اجل اتمام شفاءه
> الاثنين:-صلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى روك وعمله وخدمته بالمنتدى
> الثلاثاء:-الصلاه من اجل الاخت الغاليه أمة ورجوعها للخدمه
> الاربعاء:-الصلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى  oesi no وحياته العمليه
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نرفع اليوم أمامك صلاه لاجل ابنتك وخادمتك أمه التى تخدمك دائمااا بفرح
ندعوك يا رب أن تعيدها للخدمه من جديد نترجاك يا رب ان تدبر كل امور حياتها
بارك يا رب اسرتها وكل عمل يديها
عوض تعب محبتها وأعطيها كل بركه ونعمه سمائيه
تمجد يا رب معها وبارك صحتها ووقتها وكل خدمه تخدم بها اسمك القدوس 
++اميييين++​*


----------



## grges monir (13 مارس 2012)

نطلب منك يا الهنا ان تعيد لنا
الخادمة والام الحنونة امة صاحبة الخدمة الباذلة والهدوء الجميل فى التعامل مع كل من حولها بمحبة فائقة  حتى وان اخطا فى حقها


----------



## النهيسى (13 مارس 2012)

*الثلاثاء:-الصلاه من اجل الاخت الغاليه أمة ورجوعها للخدمه

يا ربى يسوع المسيح
بارك أختنا الغاليه أمه
وبارك أسترها وأحبائها
يارب هى خادمه جميله
رجعها لينا يا يسوع
لنفرح بها وبخدمتها المثمره
آمين
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 مارس 2012)

*يا رب انت تعلم ما لم يعلمه احد 
تصرف بحسب مشيئتك 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 مارس 2012)

> الثلاثاء:-الصلاه من اجل *الاخت الغاليه أمة *ورجوعها للخدمه



يارب يسوع بنطلب منك اليوم من أجل امى الغالية أمه 
يارب رجعها لينا ولخدمتها الحلوة يارب ليك
يارب افتقدها بمراحمك
يارب طمنا عليها وبارك فى اسرتها
آمين لاجل خاطر ام النور وببركة ايام الصوم المقدسة
آمين فى اسم يسوع المسيح


----------



## candy shop (13 مارس 2012)

ربى وحبيبى يسوع

نرفع قلونبا اليك يارب  ونصلى من اجل 

اختى الغاليه على قلبى جدا 

الخادمه الرائعه ابنتك الحبيبه امه 

ان ترعاها وتحافظ عليها وعلى اسرتها

ودبر كل امورها وارشدها 

وترجعها لينا بالسلامه  

لانى بجد مفتقداها جدا 

بصلوات جميع القديسين  وعلى رأسهم ام النور 

امين



​


----------



## روزي86 (14 مارس 2012)

*انت تعرف يارب انت تعرف يقظة اعدائى وضعف طبيعتى انت تعلمه ياخالقى لانى هوذا اضع روحى فى يدك فاسترنى باجنحة صلاحك لئلا انام الى الوفاة اضىء عينى بعظمة اقوالك وانهضنى فى كل حين لتمجيدك لانك صالح وحدك ومحب البشر*​


----------



## روزي86 (14 مارس 2012)

*انا حزينه جدا يارب *
*  الناس بقيت مليانه اقنعه وشوش كتيره كدابه*
*  بقى صعب اعرف مين الطيب ومين الشرير الامور اختلطت ببعض*
*  يارب غيرهم للاحسن لو هما مش عايزين يتغيروا انا بطلب منك غير ياالهى*​


----------



## اليعازر (14 مارس 2012)

أقدم صلاتي اليوم على نية كل مريض وموجوع ليراف به الاله ويشفيه بشفاعة أمنا العذراء وابنها يسوع المسيح.


.


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاحد:- صلاه لاجل سيدنا البابا ومن اجل اتمام شفاءه
> الاثنين:-صلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى روك وعمله وخدمته بالمنتدى
> الثلاثاء:-الصلاه من اجل الاخت الغاليه أمة ورجوعها للخدمه
> الاربعاء:-الصلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى  oesi no وحياته العمليه
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نرفع لك يا رب صلواتنا اليوم لاجل ابنك جورج
نرجوك يا رب ان تحفظه من كل شر وشبه شر
نرجوك يا رب ان تبارك حياته وحياة اسرته 
وتوفقه ف حياته العمليه وتعطيه كل بركه ونعمه ونجاح
فرح قلبه يا رب واعطيه سلام واعلن له عن مشيئتك الصالحه ف حياته
ولك منا كل الشكر المستحق الان وكل اوان والى دهر الدهور 
++امييييين++​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2012)

> الاربعاء:-الصلاه من اجل *الاخ الغالى  oesi no *وحياته العمليه


ياربى يسوع المسيح بنصلى اليوم طلبة خاصة من أجل إبنك *oesi no
يارب بارك حياته الروحية وبارك خدمته وبارك حياته العملية ورتبله الصالح كما يحسن فى عينيك , بارك إسرته كمان و إمنحه سلامك الذى يفوق كل عقل
وإمنحه كمان رجاء و إيمان ومحبة آمين
لأجل خاطر أم النور العدرا مريم وببركة الأيام المقدسة دى
آمين فى إسم يسوع المسيح
*


----------



## candy shop (14 مارس 2012)

يارب خليك مع ابنك جورج 

اسنده وعضده 

وارشده يارب 

ووفقه فى حياته العمليه 

وابعد عنه اى شر وباركه 

امين
​


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2012)

*يـــــــــــــــــارب*
*  أجعله يوم مبارك – يوم نقي نرضيك فيه - يوم تحل فيه بروحك تمسك بأيدينا وتقود افكارنا – يوم لا تسمح ان نلوثه بشيء من الخطايا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاحد:- صلاه لاجل سيدنا البابا ومن اجل اتمام شفاءه
> الاثنين:-صلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى روك وعمله وخدمته بالمنتدى
> الثلاثاء:-الصلاه من اجل الاخت الغاليه أمة ورجوعها للخدمه
> الاربعاء:-الصلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى  oesi no وحياته العمليه
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نشكرك يا صانع الخيرات 
نشكرك من اجل كل نعمه وبركه موجوده ف حياتنا
بنرجوك يا رب بشفاعة ام النور وكل مصاف قديسيك
ان تمد ايدك الحنون ف حياة ابنك الغالى مينا
وفقه يا رب ف جميع مجالات حياته 
امنحه يا رب سلامك وفرح قلبه وعوضه تعبه
وليتمجد اسمك القدوس دائماااً
++اميييييييين++​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2012)

*أيها الرب يسوع :*
*  اليوم يقف كل منا على مفترق طرق*
*  طرق كثيرة أمامنا و اتجاهات متعددة*
*  منها ما هو مريح و ممهد*
*  منها ما هو متعب و طويل و وعر*
* ... أعطنا الحكمة لنعرف ماذا نختار*
*  أعطنا الإرادة لنستطيع ان نختار*
*  أعطنا القوة لنمضي في طريقنا بعزم و ثبات*
*  نعرف أنك آنت" الطريق و الحق الحياة"*
*  نعرف أن من يتبعك" لا يمشي في الظلام بل يكون له نور الحياة "*
*  أنر بصيرتنا كي نختارك أنت.*​


----------



## candy shop (15 مارس 2012)

> *الخميس:-الصلاه لاجل الاخ الغالى مينا البطل وعمله*



ربى والهى يسوع المسيح 

نرفع قلوبنا اليك يارب ونصلى من اجل ابنك مينا 

خليك معاه ووفقه فى عمله وفى حياته 

ابعد عنه اى شر واسنده يارب 

بصلوات جميع القديسين وعلى رأسهم ام النور  امين​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2012)

> الخميس:-الصلاه لاجل الاخ الغالى مينا البطل وعمله



أذكر يارب إبنك مينا من أجل رحمتك ومن أجل محبتك
رتب له كل أمور حياته كما يحسن فى عينيك ,, بارك حياته الروحية والعملية
بارك كمان يارب خدمته واستخدمه لمجد اسمك 
إمنحه سلامك الذى يفوق كل عقل 
إمنحه نعمة وبركة ومحبة وايمان ورجاء فيك وحدك

آمين لأجل خاطر ام النور وببركة الايام المقدسة
آمين فى اسم يسوع المسيح


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاحد:- صلاه لاجل سيدنا البابا ومن اجل اتمام شفاءه
> الاثنين:-صلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى روك وعمله وخدمته بالمنتدى
> الثلاثاء:-الصلاه من اجل الاخت الغاليه أمة ورجوعها للخدمه
> الاربعاء:-الصلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى  oesi no وحياته العمليه
> ...


*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
 اليوم نرفع صلاه لاجل ابنك الغالى apostle.paul 
نرجوك يا رب ان تعينه وتسنده وتمسك بيمينه 
اعطيه يا رب كل نجاح تمجد معه يا يسوع
سيج عليه واحميه بدمك الثمين من كل شر وشبه شر
طمننا عليه يا رب وفرحنا باخباره
ولك منا كل المجد والشكر المستحق
++اميييين++​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2012)

> الجمعه:- الصلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى apostle.paul وحياته العمليه



أذكر يارب إبنك الغالى apostle.paul من أجل محبتك ومن أجل رحمتك
إحفظه يا الله وإحميه وبارك حياته الروحية والعملية وبارك خدمته ليك
ورتب حياته كما يليق واملاه بسلامك الذى يفوق كل عقل

آمين لأجل خاطر ام النور مريم وببركة ايام الصوم المقدسة
آمين فى اسم يسوع المسيح


----------



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2012)

*أبنك يا يسوع
**apostle.paul
كن معه فى كل حياته وأسنده وفرح قلبه
وأسرته وكل أحباؤه
دوما يا يسوع
آميـــــــــــن
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاحد:- صلاه لاجل سيدنا البابا ومن اجل اتمام شفاءه
> الاثنين:-صلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى روك وعمله وخدمته بالمنتدى
> الثلاثاء:-الصلاه من اجل الاخت الغاليه أمة ورجوعها للخدمه
> الاربعاء:-الصلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى  oesi no وحياته العمليه
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
لانك يا رب صادق ف وعودك والقادر الوحيد ع ان تحول حزننا لرجاء
ندعوك يا رب لان تتحنن علينا نرجوك يا الهنا ان ترسل تعزياتك السمائيه
لقلوب اكتوت من نار فقدان راعينا الذى خدم اسمك بكل امانه طوال سنواته ع الارض
اليوم ايضاً نرفع اسم استاذنا الغالى النهيسى وكل افراد اسرته امامك
لتعطيهم يا رب كل بركه ونعمه سمائيه
وفقه يا رب ف عمله واحميه من كل تدبير خبيث يتم بيد جنود ابليس ف الخفاء
ابطل كل شر وبدله بخير 
املك ع كل حياته واعطى السلام لاهل بيته
نصلى كل حين لاجل اسمك القدوس وندعوك وقت الضيق يا الهنا لتنقذنا ونمجدك 
++اميييين++​*


----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2012)

*السبت:-الصلاه من اجل الاستاذ الغالى النهيسى وعمله واسرته
*​*
*
*يارب يسوع يا من أحببتنا *
*يا من تترائف علينا وترحمنا*
*أليك نأتي وبخشوع نسأل من اجل الاستاذ النهيسى وعمله واسرته*
*فهو لك وبك يحيا أن تعطيه سؤال قلبه وتطمئنه*
*أستجيب يا رب*​


----------



## candy shop (17 مارس 2012)

> *السبت:-الصلاه من اجل الاستاذ الغالى النهيسى وعمله واسرته*



 أيها الرب يسوع المسيح ، أنت سيد الكل ورب الكل ، سيطر على حياه ابنك  النهيسى سيطرة كاملة ، وبروحك القدوس من فضلك تعامل معه اسنده وقويه وارشده وخليك معاه فى حياته العمليه والاسريه  وفيّ كل شىء
بصلوات جميع القديسين وعلى رأسهم كليه الطهر ام النور 
امين​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاحد:- صلاه لاجل سيدنا البابا ومن اجل اتمام شفاءه
> الاثنين:-صلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى روك وعمله وخدمته بالمنتدى
> الثلاثاء:-الصلاه من اجل الاخت الغاليه أمة ورجوعها للخدمه
> الاربعاء:-الصلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى  oesi no وحياته العمليه
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى الصالح يسوع المسيح
بنشكرك يا رب ع كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وف كل حال
بنشكرك يا رب ع كل نعمك وعطاياك ولتدبيرك لكل امور حياتنا
اليوم بنرفعلك صلاه خاصه لاجل خادمك الامين صوت صارخ وامنا الغاليه مونيكا 
بندعوك يا رب ان تحل بسلامك ع بيتهم واسرتهم وان تبارك خدمتهم المباركه
ارعاهم يا رب ودبرلهم امورهم بحسب مشيئتك الصالحه ف حياتهم
عوضهم تعب محبتهم واثمر من تعبهم نفوسااا تمجد اسمك 
لك كل المجد والشكر المستحق الان وكل اوان والى الابد 
++اميييييين++ 
​*


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مارس 2012)

ياريت تصلولى انا كمان


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2012)

> الاحد:-الصلاه من اجل استاذنا صوت صارخ والغاليه مونيكا واسرتهم وخدمتهم


أذكر يارب ستاذنا صوت صارخ والغاليه مونيكا واسرتهم
بارك فيهم وفى حياتهم وخدمتهم
وحل بسلامك فى حياتهم وبيتهم
ورتب حياتهم كما يليق
وابعد عنهم كل شر وشبه شر
آمين


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ياريت تصلولى انا كمان


صلوات ام النور وجميع القديسين تسندك وتقويكى


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2012)

*سيدى القدوس
أشكرك أنك أعطيتنى من يصلى من أجلى ومن أجل أسرتى
أشكرك أنك تعطى آخرين لسانا يذكروننى فى صمتى
فإنك عالم بصمتى الصارخ إليك ليلا ونهارا
صمت أخترق ضلوعى وأحرق في داخلى
صمت أعلم أنه سيصل إلى مسكنك القدوس
فإنى لست من قديسيك
وخطاياى ظاهرة أمامك
لكنك عالم بضعفى
وترثى لحالى دوما 
وتربت دائما علىّ كتربيت أم حنون على رضيعها
فتحنن يا سيد على من لهم أعين ... لكن لا يرون
ولهم آذان ... لكن لا يسمعون
اذكر يا سيد ضعفهم
واستردهم من سبيهم
فإن لم تفعل ... فياترى من تراه سيفعل ؟؟
إنى متيقن من محبتك ... 
ومتيقن أن أنتظارى لك سينتهى بقدومك
ومعك الحل الثالث ...
الذى تحقق دائما فى كافة دعواى أمامك
لك كل المجد
إلى الأبد
آميـــــن​*


----------



## تيمو (18 مارس 2012)

يارب يا حنّان ، تحنن على شعبك اليوم وأعطيهم تعزيات وقوة بعد موت خادمك الأمين البابا شنودة ، 
يارب أضع بين ايدك كل أخ وكل أخت في المنتدى ، إنتَ عارف بطلباتهم وقادر بتحقيق سؤل قلوبهم ... ماي روك بخدمته وأمة بأمانتها معك بخدمتها وأوسيني نو بعمله وخدمته ومينا بعمله وخدمته وشمس الحق والخادم الأمين الهاديء ابنك النهيسي ، أيضاً أضع بين ايدك كنيستك المصغرة المتمثلة في أسرة الخادم الحزين صوت صارخ ومونيكا ، ليتك يارب ترفع عنه أي حزن وتترائى له بمحبتك وتريه عظمة وقدرة يمينك ، أعيد له بهجة الكلمات أنتَ وحدك معطي الفرح لأنه مكتوب: فرح الرب هو قوتكم ... اجعل قوته في شخصك ، وساعده في خدمته وأعطه القوة أن يستمر مهما علا صوت العالم وواجهته صعاب ..

أضع الجميع بين يديك .. اختي تاسوني كوينا أيضاً ، أنتَ تعرفها بالاسم وتعرف تفاصيل حياتها واحتياجاتها ...

يارب وحدك قادر أن تفعل الغير مستطاع 

باسم يسوع أصلي

آمين


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاحد:- صلاه لاجل سيدنا البابا ومن اجل اتمام شفاءه
> الاثنين:-صلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى روك وعمله وخدمته بالمنتدى
> الثلاثاء:-الصلاه من اجل الاخت الغاليه أمة ورجوعها للخدمه
> الاربعاء:-الصلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى  oesi no وحياته العمليه
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نشكرك يا رب ع كل نعمه وكل بركه موجوده ف حياتنا
بنشكرك يا رب ع كل تجربه بنمر بيها مهما كانت تقيله لاننا بنقرب بيها منك اكتر واكتر
اليوم يا رب بنرفع اسم ابو تربووو امامك بندعوك يا رب لان تبارك حياته
اعطيه سؤال قلبه بارك بيته واسرته وخدمته
مد ايدك ف حياته ودبرله كل اموره بحسب مشيئتك الصالحه ف حياته
++امييييين++​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2012)

ياربى يسوع بعرف إن فى ناس كتير بتصلى من أجلى أنا اللى غير مستحق أن أذكر أسمائهم أمامك
فيارب عوضهم عن محبتهم دى آمين

+ واليوم يا إلهى عايز أصلى بشفاعة حبيب قلبى أبونا وسيدنا البابا شنودة الثالث
يارب بطلب منك بشفاعته وشفاعة أمى العدرا أولا وأخيرا
إنك تغفرلى كل خطايا وتكتب أسمى وأسماء كل أولادك فى سفر الحياة
و بطلب منك تمنحنى إيمان عظيم وبركة وحكمة كمان وتخلى قلبى جميل زى قلبك يارب
ودبر حياتى كما يحسن فى عينيك 
وسامحنى علشان صلاتى اليوم أنانية من أجلى 
آمين بصلوات امى العدرا وبشفاعة سيدنا البابا شنودة الثالث
آمين فى اسم يسوع المسيح


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

> الاحد:- صلاه لاجل سيدنا البابا ومن اجل اتمام شفاءه


لقد أتم الرب شفائه الان هو بتمام الصحه والعافيه ويعيش شباب أبدي 
نحن من نحتاج صلاته وشفاعته الأن​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

> الاثنين:-صلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى روك وعمله وخدمته بالمنتدى


ربي يسوع يا ملهم الأفكار ..
ألهم أخانا روك حسن الأختيار
ربي يسوع يا سر النعمه ..
أمنحه القدره لصد الأشرار
ربي يسوع يا قاتل الحيره..
أقتل حيرته فى أي قرار 
ربي يسوع يا من علمتنا ..
علمه سبلا لجعل كنيستنا للهدايه منار
ربي يسوع يا من تحركنا ..
أرزقه الوقت للرد علي أي أستفسار
ربي يسوع يا من تثبتنا علي محبتك.
.ثبته فى خدمتك كجبل لا ينهار 
ربي يسوع يا من تحمينا .
أحعله درع لكنيستنا ..
أجعله لكل متطفل سيف بتار
أمين أمين ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

> الثلاثاء:-الصلاه من اجل الاخت الغاليه أمة ورجوعها للخدمه


ربي يسوع
 أمنحها محبتك 
ربي يسوع 
أجعلها دوما برفقتك
ربي يسوع
تجلي فى خدمتها 
وساعدها علي خدمتك
ربي يسوع 
أمنحها لسان يتحدث بك
أمنحها القدره لنشر هدايتك
ربي يسوع 
كن فيها وكن فى فعلها 
وباركها  علي تعب محبتك
أمين أمين ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

> الاربعاء:-الصلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى oesi no وحياته العمليه


ربي يسوع بارك أخانا oesi no
ربي يسوع بارك حياته العمليه
ربي يسوع أمنحه النجاح فى حياته اليوميه
ربي يسوع أبعد عنه أي كسل وأمنحه فى حياته الجديه
ربي يسوع أمنحه فى أجتهاده نتائج أيجابيه 
ربي يسوع أمنحه أسمي المناصب الرسميه 
ربي يسوع تجلي فى نشاطه 
تجلي فى تعاملاته الشخصيه 
امين أمين​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

> الخميس:-الصلاه لاجل الاخ الغالى مينا البطل وعمله


ربي يسوع بارك أخانا الحبيب مينا 
ربي يسوع أمنحه الثبات فى خطواته
ربي يسوع أمنح النجاح فى عمله وفى حياته
ربي يسوغ أجعله بيننا دوما فى كل أوقاته
بي يسوع تجلي فى محبته وتجلي فى صفاته
ربي يسوع  أمنحه حكمتك فى قراراته 
ربي يسوع أمنحه السعاده وأكثر من  مَسَرَّاته
أمين أمين​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

> الجمعه:- الصلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى apostle.paul وحياته العمليه


ربي يسوع بارك أخانا  apostle.paul
ربي يسوع بارك حياته العمليه
ربي يسوع أمنحه النجاح فى حياته اليوميه
ربي يسوع أبعد عنه أي كسل وأمنحه فى حياته الجديه
ربي يسوع أمنحه فى أجتهاده نتائج أيجابيه 
ربي يسوع أمنحه أسمي المناصب الرسميه 
ربي يسوع تجلي فى نشاطه 
تجلي فى تعاملاته الشخصيه 
امين أمين​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

> السبت:-الصلاه من اجل الاستاذ الغالى النهيسى وعمله واسرته



ربي يسوع بارك أستاذنا الغالي النهيسي
ربي يسوع أمنحه الثبات فى خطواته
ربي يسوع أمنح النجاح فى عمله وفى حياته
ربي يسوغ أجعله بيننا دوما فى كل أوقاته
بي يسوع تجلي فى محبته وتجلي فى صفاته
ربي يسوع أمنحه حكمتك فى قراراته 
ربي يسوع أمنحه السعاده وأكثر من مَسَرَّاته
::::::
ربي يسوع أجعله واسرته فى سعاده يعيشون
ربي يسوع اجعلهم بنعمتك ينعمون 
ربي يسوع أجلعهم بمحبتك مرتبطون 
ربي يسوع أجعلم بحبك متمسكون 
ربي يسوع أمنحه الموده والقلب الطيب الحنون
ربي يسوع أبعد عن أسرته اي شيطان ملعون 
ربي يسوع أجعل أبناءه فى كل شيء ناجحون 
ربي يسوع كن لهم الراعي  كن لهم الأب الحنون 
ربي يسوع لا تفرق تجمعهم واجعلهم يعيشون فى هدوء وسكون 
أمين أمين 
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

> الاحد:-الصلاه من اجل استاذنا صوت صارخ والغاليه مونيكا واسرتهم وخدمتهم


ربي يسوع  أجعله لا يحزن مني أن ناديته ابي العزيز الغالي
ربي يسوع لا تجعله يمل مني لكثرة سؤالي 
ربي يسوع تمجد فى روحه وساعده علي دحر الضلال
ربي يسوع أجعله المنتصر دوما أن دخل مع الشيطان فى قتال
ربي يسوع أجعله دوما بأفضل صحه وافضل حال
 ربي يسوع أجعله لمحبتك أجمل مثال 
ربي يسوع أجعل خيرك ونعمك عليه تنهال 
ربي يسوع لقني من كلامه جميل الأقوال 
ربي يسوع أجعل هامته شامخه كهامات الجبال 
ربي يسوع أحعله لكنوز محبتك ينال 
ربي يسوع أجعله دوما  رَخِيٌّ البال
ربي يسوع لا تحرمنا وجوده فى كل الأحوال
:::::::::
ربي يسوع بارك أمنا الغاليه زوجته 
ربي يسوع أجعلها دوما برفقته 
ربي يسوع أمنح زوجها مودتها وأمنحها مودته 
ربي يسوع أجعلها أسعد أبنائك بمحبتك ومحبته 
ربي يسوع أجعلها الونيس فى وحدته 
ربي يسوع أجعلها الملاك الحنون بأسرته 
ربي يسوع أجعلها المدمر لحيرته 
ربي يسوع أجعلها السر فى بسمته 
ربي يسوع أجعلها دوما سعادته 
ربي يسوع أجعلها الزهره اليانعه فى دنيته 
ربي يسوع أجعلها فى الدنيا جنته 
ربي يسوع أجعلها علي الحزن معينته 
ربي يسوع اجعلها فى محبتك شريكته 
:::::::
ربي يسوع أجعل أبنائهم  لهم ولنا دوما يشرفون 
ربي يسوع أجعل أبنائهم فى كل شيء ناجحون 
ربي يسوع أجعل أبنائهم لك دوما محبون 
ربي يسوع كن لهم الاب الحنون 
ربي يسوع أمنحم نعمك وأجعلهم لأبواهما يصلون 
ربي يسوع أجعلهم دوما بمحبتك متحابون 
ربي يسوع لا تجعلهم يوما يتخاصمون 
ربي يسوع أجعل ابواهم بهم دوما يفرحون 
ربي يسوع أجعل أبنائهم ثمرة كفاح وخير ما يحصدون 
ربي يسوع أجعل أسرتهم بمحبتك متحابون 
ربي يسوع أجمعهم دوما فى سعاده وفرح وأبعد عنهم ما يجعلهم يحزنون
أمين أمين
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

> الاثنين:- الصلاه من اجل ابو تربوو الغالى


ربي يسوع امنح اخانا الحبيب  أبو تربو العمر الطويل 
ربي يسوع أجعله لك دوم رفيق 
ربي يسوع أبعد عنه كل ضيق 
ربي يسوع أرشده لخير الطريق
ربي يسوع أمنحه ما بجميل محبته يليق
ربي يسوع أجعلني له بمثابة صديق 
ربي يسوع هو دوما حزين 
فأبعد عنه ما لفرحه يعيق 
ربي يسوع سامحه علي أي خطايا 
فهو يحبك جدا وأنت تعلم أنه بحبك حر طليق
ربي يسوع هو يحب الترنيم بحبك 
فكن له الترنيم وقت الضيق
ربي يسوع هو أبن صالح 
ولبعده عنك لا يطيق 
ربي يسوع كن منه قريب دوما
وأجعله ينام علي محبتك 
وأجعله علي نورك يفيق
أمين أمين
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

> الثلاثاء:-الصلاه من اجل صاحب فكرة يلا نصلى الغالى جوناا


ربي يسوع لا تحرمنا من أفكاره التي تجمعنا 
ربي يسوع كن له أبا حنون عند الحاجه يسمعنا 
ربي يسوع كن له فكر جميل  
ربي يسوع أمنحه العم الطويل 
ربي يسوع  تمجد فى روحه لنشر محبتك
ربي يسوع أمنحه السبيل لنشر هدايتك 
ربي يسوع باركه وباك عمله 
ربي يسوع حقق له مناه وأمله 
ربي يسوع باركه بحياته 
ربي يسوع حقق ما يطلبه بصلاته 
أمين أمين​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

ربي يسوع لكل أخوتي ..لك صلاتي
ربي يسوع لا تحرمني محبتهم فى كل أوقاتي 
ربي يسوع بيدك أمرنا 
لتكن مشيئتك ولتسامحني
 ان نطق شيطاني بأعتراضاتي
فلا أمر بعد أمرك 
يكفيني أنك تحيا بقلبي 
أتوسل اليك يا يسوع 
أن تسامحني علي تعثراتي
أتوسل اليك رب المجد
أن تمنحني صبرا علي لقائك 
فقد مللت كرها ألقاه وأخوتي فى حياتي 
أجعلني أنسي كل حزن 
أجعلني برفقتك أنت أقضي ساعاتي
ربي يسوع اليك توسلاتي
ومن غيرك يا رب المجد يلبي صلاتي
من غيرك يا رب المجد سيأخذني لأمجاد السموات
من غيرك يا رب المجد يرأف بحالي 
من غيرك يا رب المجد يجيب سؤالي
من غيرك يا رب المجد ينهي همومي 
من غيرك يا رب المج أحتضنني وشفاني من سمومي
من غيرك يا رب المجد له أصلي له أنادي
أن ينهي شرا من الشيطان قد ملأ بلادي
من غيرك يا رب المجد أنار قلبي 
من غيرك يا رب المجد يقودني فى دربي
من غيرك يا رب المجد يأخذني لسفر الحياه
من غيرك يا رب المجد يجعلني فرعا بشجرة  الحياه
من غيرك يا ب المجد يكون لي أبا  مخلص حنون..يكون لي النجاه
من غيرك يا رب المجد ادر أن يهديهم 
من غيرك يا رب المجد قادر أن ينبت المحبه فيهم
من غيرك يقتل فيهم هذا الضلال
كما كنت أنا الابن الضال
أتوسل اليك أن تقبل لأبنك سؤال
كما أخذتني لطريق محبتك 
لا تحرمهم رب المجد من نور هدايتك
سامحهم  يا من تحملت فعلهم 
أشفع لهم عند رب المجد لينهي ضلالهم
سامحهم أيها القديس الطاهر 
سامحهم  كما سامحت بالماضي 
سامحهم واشفع لهم واشفع لبلادي
يا رب المجد لك الامر 
يا رب المجد بلقياك ينبت زهر العمر 
يا رب المجد سأصلي لهم 
أن تنير بنورك هذا الشر فى ظلامهم 
يا رب المجد يا أبانا
جمعنا بين يديك أبناء لك 
جمعنا بين يديك أخوانا
يا رب المجد يا أبانا
جمعنا بين يديك أبناء لك 
جمعنا بين يديك أخوانا
يا رب المجد يا أبانا
جمعنا بين يديك أبناء لك 
جمعنا بين يديك أخوانا
أمين أمين 
أمين أمين
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> ربي يسوع لكل أخوتي ..لك صلاتي
> ربي يسوع لا تحرمني محبتهم فى كل أوقاتي
> ربي يسوع بيدك أمرنا
> لتكن مشيئتك ولتسامحني
> ...


آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــن فى إسم يسوع المسيح


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاحد:- صلاه لاجل سيدنا البابا ومن اجل اتمام شفاءه
> الاثنين:-صلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى روك وعمله وخدمته بالمنتدى
> الثلاثاء:-الصلاه من اجل الاخت الغاليه أمة ورجوعها للخدمه
> الاربعاء:-الصلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى  oesi no وحياته العمليه
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نشكرك يا رب لاجل محبتك ورعايتك الدايمه لينا
نشكرك يا رب لاجل كل نعمه وبركه بتعطيهالنا
اليوم يا رب بنرفعلك صلاه لاجل ابنك الغائب عننا جونا
بنرجوك يا رب ان تحفظه من كل شر وشبه شر وانك ترجعه لينا بالسلامه
ارعاه يا يسوع واتحنن عليه واعطيه سؤال قلبه بحسب مشيئتك الصالحه ف حياته
لك منا كل الشكر المستحق والمجد لاسمك القدوس الان وكل اوان والى الابد
++امييين++​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2012)

> الثلاثاء:-الصلاه من اجل صاحب فكرة يلا نصلى الغالى جوناا


ياربى يسوع أذكر ابنك جونا بارك حياته وخدمته ليك
احفظه من كل شر وشبه شر وإمنحه سلامك الذى يفوق كل عقل
وفرح قلبه ودبر حياته كما يليق
آمين بصلوات أمنا العدرا وبشفاعة وصلوات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
آمين فى اسم يسوع المسيح


----------



## tasoni queena (21 مارس 2012)

ارجو انكم تخصصوا صلاة لــ

 فاطمة ناعوت - سيد القمنى - نبيل شرف الدين

 عشان يشوفوا نور المسيح بجد دول خسارة فيهم







 شكر وتقدير خاص منا للكاتبة الرائعة فاطمة ناعوت 

 من قلوبنا الى فاطمه ناعوت  كلنا فيكى بنموت​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2012)

*الاربعاء:_ الصلاه لطلب التعزيه ولتحويل حزننا ع رحيل البابا لرجاء 
الخميس:_الصلاه من اجل الحفاظ ع وحدة الكنيسه الارثوزكسيه بعد نياحة راعيها
الجمعه:-الصلاه من أجل الاخ الغالى يسطس الأنطونى وطلب التعزيه لنفسه لوفاة والدته الغاليه
السبت:-الصلاه من اجل اختنا الغاليه tasoni queena ليتدبر الرب كل امورها
الاحد:-الصلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى !! Coptic Lion !! لتدبير كل امور حياته
الاثنين:- الصلاه من اجل اختنا الغاليه +Nevena+ ليتدبر الرب كل امورها
الثلاثاء:-الصلاه من اجل الغاليه candy shop ليتدبر الرب كل امورها
الاربعاء:-الصلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى   ‏Molka Molkan ليبارك الرب حياته وخدمته
الخميس:-الصلاه من اجل اختنا الغاليه sparrow ليتدبر الرب كل امور حياتها
الجمعه:-الصلاه من اجل اخونا الغالى مايكل كوكو ليبارك الرب عمله وحياته
السبت:-الصلاه لاجل سوريا وشعبها ليعم الرب عليهم بالسلام والاستقرار
الاحد:-الصلاه من اجل فاطمة ناعوت - سيد القمنى - نبيل شرف الدين ليلمس المسيح قلبهم اكثر واكثر 
​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاربعاء:_ الصلاه لطلب التعزيه ولتحويل حزننا ع رحيل البابا لرجاء
> 
> الخميس:_الصلاه من اجل الحفاظ ع وحدة الكنيسه الارثوزكسيه بعد نياحة راعيها
> الجمعه:-الصلاه من أجل الاخ الغالى يسطس الأنطونى وطلب التعزيه لنفسه لوفاة والدته الغاليه
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نشكرك يا رب ع كل حال نشكرك من اجل نعمك وعطاياك
نتضرع اليك يا الهنا ان تمر بنا من محنتنا هذه بسلام
فشعبك يتألم لفقدان  راعيه وخادمك الامين
فالتجربه صعبه لا يحتملها ضعفنا فنحتاج لمعونتك انت يا الهنا
امنحنا سلامك وارسل لنا بتعزياتك سريعاً اعطينا قوة الاحتمال
اعلن لنا عن مشيئتك دبر لنا امورنا وارسل لنا سريعااا من يكمل قيادة مسيرتنا ف رحلتنا الارضيه
وليتقدس اسمك القدوس الان وكل اوان والى الابد
++امييين++​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مارس 2012)

> الاربعاء:_ الصلاه لطلب التعزيه ولتحويل حزننا ع رحيل البابا لرجاء



ياربى يسوع المسيح اشكرك على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال
اقبل يارب طلبة اليوم من اجل نياحة ابونا الطوباوى قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث ومن اجل 
تعزية شعب المسيح فى كل مكان وتحويل حزننا الى رجاء وفرح فى المسيح
يارب انت اللى تدى السلام والرجاء والايمان 
الرجاء يارب هيخلينا نشوف ما لا يرى فامنحنا رجاء فيك
ودبر انت لشعبك يارب راعى أمين على شعبك
آمين بصلوات امنا العدرا وبصلوات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 
آمين فى اسم يسوع المسيح


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مارس 2012)

*رجائي ان اكون برفقتك
صلي عشاني يا سيدنا انزل محطتي الاخيره 
*​


----------



## grges monir (21 مارس 2012)

ايمانى ضعيف يارب
لا ارى اى شىء يواسينى ويعزينى فى رحيل معلم الاجيال
ضعفى البشرى  يفوق ايمانى بالرجاء
نطلب منك يارب ان تهبنا الرجاء والسلام الداخلى
اطلب منك ان تمسك شراع سفينتى الممزق لتقودنى لبر الامان


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2012)

*رحل عنا قديس العصر مثلث الرحمات
القديس العظيم البابا شنوده حبيب المسيح
بقدر تعبه عوضه يارب ونيحه فى فردوس النعيم
بقدر حب شعبك له اقبل شفاعته من اجلنا
بقدر حزننا الارضى افرحه انت فى سماك يا حبيبى يسوع


هذا القديس احبه شعبه فلتعوضه انت وتعوضنا نحن ايضا

عزى حزن هذا الشعب الذى احب
صبر قلوبنا جميعا على فراقه *​


----------



## روزي86 (22 مارس 2012)

صلولي كتير لاني متلخبطه الفتره دي ومش عارفه اخد قرار في حياتي

يارب انت  اللي عارف ايه الصالح ليا وايه الضار

محتجالك اوي ومحتاجه احس بعمل يديك في حياتي يا حبيبي يسوع​


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2012)

يالهى الحنون ارجوك يا حبيبى بنت رزوى  محتجالك 

خليك معاها  دبر كل امورها واسندها واختارلها الصالح 

لاننا بدونك لانريد ان نفعل شىء

انت القادر على كل شىء 

بصلوات جميع القديسين وحبيبك البابا شنوده   وعلى رأسهم ام النور امين 
​


----------



## روزي86 (22 مارس 2012)

امين يا امي

ربنا يخليكي ليا والف شكر لصلاتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاربعاء:_ الصلاه لطلب التعزيه ولتحويل حزننا ع رحيل البابا لرجاء
> الخميس:_الصلاه من اجل الحفاظ ع وحدة الكنيسه الارثوزكسيه بعد نياحة راعيها
> الجمعه:-الصلاه من أجل الاخ الغالى يسطس الأنطونى وطلب التعزيه لنفسه لوفاة والدته الغاليه
> السبت:-الصلاه من اجل اختنا الغاليه tasoni queena ليتدبر الرب كل امورها
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
ان كانت يا رب ارادتك ان ينتقل راعينا لعندك ويتركنا فلتعننا انت يا رب وتعطينا ان نحتمل ونتقبل
نترجاك يا الهنا ان تترأف بنا وتحافظ ع وحدة كنيستنا وشعبها من اى انقسام
نتضرع اليك يا الهنا أن ترسل لنا من يكمل معنا الطريق
انظر يا رب لشعبك المحتاج اليك
انظر يا رب لاحتياجاتنا ولضعفاتنا
ننتظر يا رب اعلان مشيئتك 
لك كل المجد المستحق لاسمك القدوس الان وكل اوان
++امييييين++​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> صلولي كتير لاني متلخبطه الفتره دي ومش عارفه اخد قرار في حياتي
> 
> يارب انت  اللي عارف ايه الصالح ليا وايه الضار
> 
> محتجالك اوي ومحتاجه احس بعمل يديك في حياتي يا حبيبي يسوع​



*امين يا رب مد ايدك ف حياة بنتك ودبرلها كل امورها وارشدها وساعدها
واعلن لها عن مشيئتك الصالحه ف حياتها *


----------



## grges monir (22 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
> ان كانت يا رب ارادتك ان ينتقل راعينا لعندك ويتركنا فلتعننا انت يا رب وتعطينا ان نحتمل ونتقبل
> نترجاك يا الهنا ان تترأف بنا وتحافظ ع وحدة كنيستنا وشعبها من اى انقسام
> نتضرع اليك يا الهنا أن ترسل لنا من يكمل معنا الطريق
> ...


امين يارب
محتاجين نشوف عملك مع شعبك وكنيستك


----------



## تيمو (22 مارس 2012)

يارب 

يا خالق هذا الكون العظيم ، شكراً لأجل أننا ونحن المزدرى والغير موجود إلّا أنك جعلتنا شركاء في العمل والخدمة معك ...

أضع بين يديك كل زميل وخادم هنا ,,, الأخ أبوتاربو أتمنى يارب أن تجعله يختبر فرحك وسلامك في كل يوم ، وأن تمليء قلبه وتعطيه كل تعزية .. وأيضاً أضع بين ايدك الأخ جونا ليتك ما تباركه في عمله وموقعه أينما كان ... وأيضاً أختي روزي كون معها وارشدها بالروح القدس لتكون وتبقى تحت مشيئتك ، أعطها الحكمة والسلام الذي يفوق كل عقل

يارب أعطي تعزيات لشعب الرب في انتقال خادمك الأمين البابا شنودة، أعطي لشعبك في مصر العزاء والحكمة ليتغلّبوا على أحزانهم ، ويضعوا نُصب عينهم كنيستك والخدمة والنفوس التي تنتظر الخلاص ، أعطي بقوة الروح القدس وإرشاده الحكمة للكل أن يحافظ على وحدة الكنيسة لأن مشيئتك أن نكون جميعاً واحد كما أنتَ والآب واحد

يارب أنتَ وعدت أن الكنيسة لن تقوى عليها قوى الشيطان ، لذلك احميها ، فهي عروسك التي من اجلها تجسّدت ومت ... أنتَ الرأس فحافظ يارب أرجوك على جسدك ...

باسم يسوع أصلي

آمين


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مارس 2012)

> الخميس:_الصلاه من اجل الحفاظ ع وحدة الكنيسه الارثوزكسيه بعد نياحة راعيها


أذكر يارب سلام كنيستنا الارثوذكسية ووحدانيتها
يارب حافظ عليها قوية ودبر ليها الراعى الأمين اللى من إيدك
وبارك فى كنيستنا وشعبها فى كل مكان وابعد عنها عدو الخير
وخليها قوية دايما بيك يا الهى
آمين لاجل خاطر امنا العدرا مريم وبشفاعة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث وببركة الصوم المقدس
آمين فى اسم يسوع المسيح


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2012)

> *الخميس:_الصلاه من اجل الحفاظ ع وحدة الكنيسه الارثوزكسيه بعد نياحة راعيها*




*نشكرك يا إلهنا الذي جاز بكل ما يجوز به الإنسان من تجارب وشدة ومحن لكي يقدس كل تجربة وشدة ومحنة مر بها  القديس العظيم البابا شنوده ننال بركة وخلاصاً...*
* إلهنا الحنون... أنت يا رب أنعمت على رعيتك براعٍ قديس وبار وأنت تعلم يا رب ان الكنيسه محتاجه*
*راع لينا ابعد عنها اى انقسام *
*وابعت لنا انت يارب راع من عندك  انت اختاره  انت يارب امين*

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 مارس 2012)

> الاربعاء:_ الصلاه لطلب التعزيه ولتحويل حزننا ع رحيل البابا لرجاء


رَبُ الْمَجْدْ ألْهِمْنَا صَبْرَاً
عَزْيِنَا بِرَجُلاٍ لَنْ نَنْسَاهُ
رَبُ الْمَجْدْ ألْهِمْنَا صَبْرَاً
عَزْيِنَا بِرَجُلاٍ لَنْ نَنْسَاهُ
رَبُ الْمَجْدْ ألْهِمْنَا صَبْرَاً
عَزْيِنَا بِرَجُلاٍ لَنْ نَنْسَاهُ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 مارس 2012)

> الخميس:_الصلاه من اجل الحفاظ ع وحدة الكنيسه الارثوزكسيه بعد نياحة راعيها


ربي يسوع لك نلجأ
ربي يسوع لن يكون هنك شتات
ما دمنا نجتمع تحت لواء محبتك
ربي يسوع أجمعنا لمحبتك لا تفرقنا أبدا
ربي يسوع فى وحدتنا نصرتنا ..فأمنحنا نصرتنا
ربي يسوع ما لفرد وحده في أمرحيله..ولكن بأخوته تكون الحلول
فأجعلنا يا رب المجد خيوط ثوب واحد لا يبلي ولا يتمزق 
رب المجد يسوع أجعل كل أبن من أبنائك شعرة فى حبل محبتك 
لا بقوي أي شيطان لم يعرفك علي قطعه او تمزيقه
يارب المجد يسوع تمجد بيدك فينا وأجعلنا يد واحده لا يقوي الشيطان علي تكبيلها
يا رب المجد يسوع تمجد فى روح كل أبن من أبنائك لأن يري حاجة أخيه 
فتكون محبتك فيجتمع الشمل بمحبتك فتموت الفرقه بمحبتك فننتصر بمبحتك
 فنهزم الشيطان بمحبتك فقد نكون له أية  ليراك ويعرفك فيأخذك له مخلص وراع أمين
رب المجد يسوع أبعد عنا أي تخاصم وأي فرقه وأجعل سيفنا محبتك وكلمتنا كلمتك 
أمين أمين

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 مارس 2012)

> الجمعه:-الصلاه من أجل الاخ الغالى يسطس الأنطونى وطلب التعزيه لنفسه لوفاة والدته الغاليه


ربي يسوع عندك  مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا
فأم أخي عندك وذاك أفضل جدا من تلك الدنيا القاسيه
فعزي أخي فى أنتقالها لأمجادك السماويه مع القديسين 
وأجعل حزنه حزن لفراق لحظات يقضيها بقربها 
وأجعل فرحه لأنها سعيده الأن تنعم بجنات رب المجد 
مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا
أنت حنون عليه يارب المجد فأحتويه وعوضه عن لحظات يحتاج فيها أمه ولا يجدها 
عوضه ولبي حاجته فليس له بعدك أحد يري حاجته فتمجد فى روحه يا رب المجد 
وكفف دموعه فصعب علي أي منا فقد من لحنانها لا نجد أحدا يعوضنا أياه الا أنت يارب المجد 
لأن حنانها كان من حنانك وعطفه كان من عطفك فهي قد ذهبت اليك ..وذاك افضل لها جدا
فعوضه أنت عن حنانها بحنانك وعوضه أنت عن عطفها بعطفك ..فأنت أحن عليه من اي أحد 
وفيك خلاصه 
وبك سيلقي أمه فى جنات نعيمك بلا فراق بلا حزن بلا دموع 
أمين أمين​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 مارس 2012)

> السبت:-الصلاه من اجل اختنا الغاليه tasoni queena ليتدبر الرب كل امورها



13«أَنْتُمْ مِلْحُ الأَرْضِ وَلَكِنْ إِنْ فَسَدَ الْمِلْحُ فَبِمَاذَا يُمَلَّحُ؟ لاَ يَصْلُحُ بَعْدُ لِشَيْءٍ إِلاَّ لأَنْ يُطْرَحَ خَارِجاً وَيُدَاسَ مِنَ النَّاسِ. 14أَنْتُمْ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُخْفَى مَدِينَةٌ مَوْضُوعَةٌ عَلَى جَبَلٍ 15وَلاَ يُوقِدُونَ سِرَاجاً وَيَضَعُونَهُ تَحْتَ الْمِكْيَالِ بَلْ عَلَى الْمَنَارَةِ فَيُضِيءُ لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ فِي الْبَيْتِ. 16فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هَكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ لِكَيْ يَرَوْا أَعْمَالَكُمُ الْحَسَنَةَ وَيُمَجِّدُوا أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. 

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 مارس 2012)

> الاحد:-الصلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى !! Coptic Lion !! لتدبير كل امور حياته



13«أَنْتُمْ مِلْحُ الأَرْضِ وَلَكِنْ إِنْ فَسَدَ الْمِلْحُ فَبِمَاذَا يُمَلَّحُ؟ لاَ يَصْلُحُ بَعْدُ لِشَيْءٍ إِلاَّ لأَنْ يُطْرَحَ خَارِجاً وَيُدَاسَ مِنَ النَّاسِ. 14أَنْتُمْ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُخْفَى مَدِينَةٌ مَوْضُوعَةٌ عَلَى جَبَلٍ 15وَلاَ يُوقِدُونَ سِرَاجاً وَيَضَعُونَهُ تَحْتَ الْمِكْيَالِ بَلْ عَلَى الْمَنَارَةِ فَيُضِيءُ لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ فِي الْبَيْتِ. 16فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هَكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ لِكَيْ يَرَوْا أَعْمَالَكُمُ الْحَسَنَةَ وَيُمَجِّدُوا أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 مارس 2012)

> الاثنين:- الصلاه من اجل اختنا الغاليه +Nevena+ ليتدبر الرب كل امورها



13«أَنْتُمْ مِلْحُ الأَرْضِ وَلَكِنْ إِنْ فَسَدَ الْمِلْحُ فَبِمَاذَا يُمَلَّحُ؟ لاَ يَصْلُحُ بَعْدُ لِشَيْءٍ إِلاَّ لأَنْ يُطْرَحَ خَارِجاً وَيُدَاسَ مِنَ النَّاسِ. 14أَنْتُمْ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُخْفَى مَدِينَةٌ مَوْضُوعَةٌ عَلَى جَبَلٍ 15وَلاَ يُوقِدُونَ سِرَاجاً وَيَضَعُونَهُ تَحْتَ الْمِكْيَالِ بَلْ عَلَى الْمَنَارَةِ فَيُضِيءُ لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ فِي الْبَيْتِ. 16فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هَكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ لِكَيْ يَرَوْا أَعْمَالَكُمُ الْحَسَنَةَ وَيُمَجِّدُوا أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 مارس 2012)

> الثلاثاء:-الصلاه من اجل الغاليه candy shop ليتدبر الرب كل امورها



13«أَنْتُمْ مِلْحُ الأَرْضِ وَلَكِنْ إِنْ فَسَدَ الْمِلْحُ فَبِمَاذَا يُمَلَّحُ؟ لاَ يَصْلُحُ بَعْدُ لِشَيْءٍ إِلاَّ لأَنْ يُطْرَحَ خَارِجاً وَيُدَاسَ مِنَ النَّاسِ. 14أَنْتُمْ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُخْفَى مَدِينَةٌ مَوْضُوعَةٌ عَلَى جَبَلٍ 15وَلاَ يُوقِدُونَ سِرَاجاً وَيَضَعُونَهُ تَحْتَ الْمِكْيَالِ بَلْ عَلَى الْمَنَارَةِ فَيُضِيءُ لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ فِي الْبَيْتِ. 16فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هَكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ لِكَيْ يَرَوْا أَعْمَالَكُمُ الْحَسَنَةَ وَيُمَجِّدُوا أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 مارس 2012)

> الاربعاء:-الصلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى ‏Molka Molkan ليبارك الرب حياته وخدمته


18فَإِنِّي الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِلَى أَنْ تَزُولَ السَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ لاَ يَزُولُ حَرْفٌ وَاحِدٌ أَوْ نُقْطَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ حَتَّى يَكُونَ الْكُلُّ. 19فَمَنْ نَقَضَ إِحْدَى هَذِهِ الْوَصَايَا الصُّغْرَى وَعَلَّمَ النَّاسَ هَكَذَا يُدْعَى أَصْغَرَ فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. وَأَمَّا مَنْ عَمِلَ وَعَلَّمَ فَهَذَا يُدْعَى عَظِيماً فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. 20فَإِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ يَزِدْ بِرُّكُمْ عَلَى الْكَتَبَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ لَنْ تَدْخُلُوا مَلَكُوتَ السَّماوَاتِ. ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 مارس 2012)

> الخميس:-الصلاه من اجل اختنا الغاليه sparrow ليتدبر الرب كل امور حياتها



13«أَنْتُمْ مِلْحُ الأَرْضِ وَلَكِنْ إِنْ فَسَدَ الْمِلْحُ فَبِمَاذَا يُمَلَّحُ؟ لاَ يَصْلُحُ بَعْدُ لِشَيْءٍ إِلاَّ لأَنْ يُطْرَحَ خَارِجاً وَيُدَاسَ مِنَ النَّاسِ. 14أَنْتُمْ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُخْفَى مَدِينَةٌ مَوْضُوعَةٌ عَلَى جَبَلٍ 15وَلاَ يُوقِدُونَ سِرَاجاً وَيَضَعُونَهُ تَحْتَ الْمِكْيَالِ بَلْ عَلَى الْمَنَارَةِ فَيُضِيءُ لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ فِي الْبَيْتِ. 16فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هَكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ لِكَيْ يَرَوْا أَعْمَالَكُمُ الْحَسَنَةَ وَيُمَجِّدُوا أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 مارس 2012)

> الجمعه:-الصلاه من اجل اخونا الغالى مايكل كوكو ليبارك الرب عمله وحياته


31فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا قَائِلِينَ: مَاذَا نَأْكُلُ أَوْ مَاذَا نَشْرَبُ أَوْ مَاذَا نَلْبَسُ؟ 32
فَإِنَّ هَذِهِ كُلَّهَا تَطْلُبُهَا الأُمَمُ. لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمْ تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى هَذِهِ كُلِّهَا. 33
لَكِنِ اطْلُبُوا أَوَّلاً مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ وَبِرَّهُ وَهَذِهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ لَكُمْ. 34
فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِلْغَدِ لأَنَّ الْغَدَ يَهْتَمُّ بِمَا لِنَفْسِهِ. يَكْفِي ايَوْمَ شَرُّهُ. ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 مارس 2012)

> السبت:-الصلاه لاجل سوريا وشعبها ليعم الرب عليهم بالسلام والاستقرار


ربي يسوع خلص سوريا بخلاصك الذي لا مقيد له وأزرع فيها أمنك وسلامك ومحبتك وأبعد عنها كل شيطان مخرب 
أمين أمين​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 مارس 2012)

> الاحد:-الصلاه من اجل فاطمة ناعوت - سيد القمنى - نبيل شرف الدين ليلمس المسيح قلبهم اكثر واكثر








أجمع خرافك الضاله يارب المجد​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *امين يا رب مد ايدك ف حياة بنتك ودبرلها كل امورها وارشدها وساعدها
> واعلن لها عن مشيئتك الصالحه ف حياتها *




امييييييييين يا دونا

ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2012)

MeToo قال:


> يارب
> 
> يا خالق هذا الكون العظيم ، شكراً لأجل أننا ونحن المزدرى والغير موجود إلّا أنك جعلتنا شركاء في العمل والخدمة معك ...
> 
> ...




امين

الف شكر ليك يا ميتو علي صلاتك

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2012)

*يــارب لست أجد سواك كائناً يرفق بي ويحتويني ...*
*  أنت الذي أطمئن إليه، فأفتح له قلبي، وأحكي له كل أسراري،*
*  وأشرح له ضعفاتي فلا يحتقرها بل يشفق عليها.*
*  وأسكب أمامه دموعي، وأبثه أشواقي. أشعر معه أنني لست وحدي،*
*  وإنما معي قوة تسندني .. بدونك يارب أشعر أنني في فراغ،*
*  ولا أرى لي وجوداً حقيقياً ...*
*  ومعك أشتاق إلى ما هو أسمى من المادة والعالم وكل ما فيه  .. قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مارس 2012)

> الجمعه:-الصلاه من أجل الاخ الغالى يسطس الأنطونى وطلب التعزيه لنفسه لوفاة والدته الغاليه



ياربنا يسوع المسيح أذكر إبنك يسطس الأنطونى وأذكر عائلته وإمنحهم تعزية من عندك وصبر وإيمان , ونيح نفس والدته فى فردوس النعيم
وبارك حياته وخدمته وإمنحه سلامك الذى يفوق كل عقل وامنحه رجاء فيك
ودبر حياته كما يليق

آمين لاجل خاطر امنا العدرا مريم ولاجل خاطر شفاعة البابا شنودة الثالث
آمين فى اسم يسوع المسيح


----------



## candy shop (23 مارس 2012)

> *الجمعه:-الصلاه من أجل الاخ الغالى يسطس الأنطونى وطلب التعزيه لنفسه لوفاة والدته الغاليه*



ياربى والهى  الحنون 

اكيد يارب ان دى امانه وبترجع اصاحبها 

بس الفراق صعب 

ارجوك ادى تعزيه لابنك يسطس واسرته 

من اجل وفاته الغاليه والدته 

خفف عليهم وصبر قلوبهم 

لان مفيش احن منك على اولاده 

بصلوات جميع القديسين والقديس العظيم البابا شنوده 

وعلى رأسهم ام النور العدرا مريم امين​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاربعاء:_ الصلاه لطلب التعزيه ولتحويل حزننا ع رحيل البابا لرجاء
> الخميس:_الصلاه من اجل الحفاظ ع وحدة الكنيسه الارثوزكسيه بعد نياحة راعيها
> الجمعه:-الصلاه من أجل الاخ الغالى يسطس الأنطونى وطلب التعزيه لنفسه لوفاة والدته الغاليه
> السبت:-الصلاه من اجل اختنا الغاليه tasoni queena ليتدبر الرب كل امورها
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
بنشكرك يا رب ع كثرة نعمك وعطاياك
بنشكرك ع انك دايما بترعانا وبتلبى احتياجتنا
بنرجوك يا رب النهارده تتحنن ع ابنك يسطس وتعطيه التعزيه والسلام 
مد ايدك يا رب لابنك وارعاه وعوضه وحول حزنه لرجاء فيك
++اميييين++​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مارس 2012)

*يا رب المس قلب ابنك وعبدك يسطس 
وامنحه التعزيه والرجاء 
امين 
*​


----------



## تيمو (24 مارس 2012)

يارب شكراً لك لأنك إله صالح وعظيم ، شكراً لأنك لا تتركنا ... لذلك أضع بين إيديك كل أخ وأخت في كافة ظروف حياتهم ، تعامل أنتَ وشدد الركب المخلعة يارب واجعلنا نقف في الثغر رافعين ايدينا لك وحدك وواضعين ثقتنا عليك وحدك ... يارب اصنع منا رجال صلاة 

يارب من لنا غيرك قادر أن يمد لنا يد التعزية والقوة ... بيعجز الكلام يارب عن التعزية بوفاة عزيز ، ولكن ثقتنا أنك كما عزيت مرثا ومريم قادر على تعزية الأخ يسطس ... المس قلبه بلمسات تعزية خاصة جداً ... 

أضع بين ايدك أيضاً اختنا تاسوني ، ليتك ما تلمس حياتها ، وتتعامل معها بحسب احتياجاتها وطاقتها ، يارب إنتَ وعدت أن لا تُعطينا أي تجربة أو أمر فوق طاقتنا ، ووعدت أن لا تتركنا وحدنا نواجه ... لذلك كون معها في كامل ظروف حياتها وارشدها حيثما ترى الصالح لها ...

باسم يسوع أصلي

آمين


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2012)

> *السبت:-الصلاه من اجل اختنا الغاليه **السبت:-الصلاه من اجل اختنا الغاليه tasoni queena ليتدبر الرب كل امورها** ليتدبر الرب كل امورها*



  ابى ومخلصى الصالح يسوع 
خليك مع بنتك * tasoni queena دبر  كل امورها*
*وارعاها لانك انت ابو الكل  وملناش غيرك*
*انت قلت تعالوا الي دايما فاتح ايدك لينا  ومستنينا فى اى وقت *
*قربنا ليك يا حبيبى شدنا ليك احنا فى حاجه لوجوك دايما *
*اسند بنتك وعضدها  وارشدها لكل ما هو الصالح *
*امين *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 مارس 2012)

> *السبت:-الصلاه من اجل اختنا الغاليه **السبت:-الصلاه من اجل اختنا الغاليه tasoni queena ليتدبر الرب كل امورها** ليتدبر الرب كل امورها*



ربي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح
ارفع صلاتي من اجل ابنتك تاسوني كوينا ان تكون معاها
وتدبر كل امورها للصالح وتسندها في مشوار حياتها
وتفرح قلبها وتبارك كل خطواتها
امين


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاربعاء:_ الصلاه لطلب التعزيه ولتحويل حزننا ع رحيل البابا لرجاء
> الخميس:_الصلاه من اجل الحفاظ ع وحدة الكنيسه الارثوزكسيه بعد نياحة راعيها
> الجمعه:-الصلاه من أجل الاخ الغالى يسطس الأنطونى وطلب التعزيه لنفسه لوفاة والدته الغاليه
> السبت:-الصلاه من اجل اختنا الغاليه tasoni queena ليتدبر الرب كل امورها
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
يا من له كل المجد
ندعوك يا رب اليوم ان تكون مع ابنتك الغاليه كوينا
نصلى لاجل ان تدبر لها كل امور حياتها بحسب مشيئتك الصالحه
سيج عليها يا رب واحميها من كل شر واذى وكن لها دائمااا العون وقت الضيقه
وفقها واعطيها كل نجاح وبركه ولك منا كل الشكر المستحق
++اميييين++​*


----------



## candy shop (25 مارس 2012)

> *الاحد:-الصلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى !! Coptic Lion !! لتدبير كل امور حياته*



الهى الحنون وحبيبى يسوع المسيح 

اتضرع اليك يا الهى ونصلى من اجل ابنك عياد 

خليك معاه ودبر كل اموره وفقه فى حياته وعمله  باركه اسنده 

ابعد عنه اى شر وشبه شر  

اختارله كل ماهو صالح

بصلوات جميع القديسين والقديس العظيم البابا شنوده 

وعلى رأسهم كليه الطهر العدرا مريم  امين​


----------



## grges monir (25 مارس 2012)

انظر بعين متحننة لابنك الغالى عياد ودبر امور حياتة
حافظ علية يارب من كل شر وشبة شر


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاربعاء:_ الصلاه لطلب التعزيه ولتحويل حزننا ع رحيل البابا لرجاء
> الخميس:_الصلاه من اجل الحفاظ ع وحدة الكنيسه الارثوزكسيه بعد نياحة راعيها
> الجمعه:-الصلاه من أجل الاخ الغالى يسطس الأنطونى وطلب التعزيه لنفسه لوفاة والدته الغاليه
> السبت:-الصلاه من اجل اختنا الغاليه tasoni queena ليتدبر الرب كل امورها
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نشكرك يا رب ع كل حال وف كل حال ومن اجل كل حال
نشكرك يا رب ع كل نعمك وعطاياك 
نرفع اليك يا رب صلواتنا لاجل ابنك عياد
بنرجوك يا رب انك تمد ايدك ف حياته وترعاه وترشده وتوفقه ف كل خطاويه
احفظ يا رب اسرته واحميهم من كل شر وشبة شر
اسمع يا رب لصلواتنا واستجب
++امييييين++​*


----------



## تيمو (25 مارس 2012)

يارب شكراً لك لأنك أنتَ البداية والنهاية ، الألف والياء ، أنتَ هو الأمس واليوم وغداً ، لا تتغيّر ، حافظ وعودك ، وماسك كل الأمور بيدك ... 

يارب يمكن إحنا ما بنعرف بعض ، بس انتا عارفنا وعارف أدق تفاصيل حياتنا ، لذلك أضع بين ايديك أخي عياد ، كون معاه ، وقويه وشدده وأعطيه نعمة بعيون من يتعامل معهم ، أعطه أن يكون سبب بركة لحياة من يتعامل معهم ، بارك مواهبه ووجّه ليستخدمها لمجد اسمك

يارب أبنائك هنا بين يديك ... 

باسم يسوع أصلّي

آمين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مارس 2012)

*امين يا رب 
ربنا يسمع صلواتكم 

اشكركم جدا 
ربنا يفرح قلوبكم يا رب 
زي ما فرحتوني ان لسه في حد فاكرني 
*​


----------



## happy angel (26 مارس 2012)

*ربنا يرشدك ويدك حكمة التصرف فى كل امورك 
ربنا يدبر كل امورك حياتك بحسب مشئتة *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاربعاء:_ الصلاه لطلب التعزيه ولتحويل حزننا ع رحيل البابا لرجاء
> الخميس:_الصلاه من اجل الحفاظ ع وحدة الكنيسه الارثوزكسيه بعد نياحة راعيها
> الجمعه:-الصلاه من أجل الاخ الغالى يسطس الأنطونى وطلب التعزيه لنفسه لوفاة والدته الغاليه
> السبت:-الصلاه من اجل اختنا الغاليه tasoni queena ليتدبر الرب كل امورها
> ...


*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
يا من خلصتنا ع الصليب من عار خطيتنا 
يا من حملت عننا الالم بدون ذنب
ندعوك اليوم يا رب ان تستجيب لصلواتنا من اجل ابنتك الغاليه+Nevena+
نتضرع اليك يا رب ان تكون معها وان تسندها وتحميها وتقودها ع الطريق
اعطيها يا رب سؤال قلبها بحسب مشيئتك الصالحه ف حياتها
احميها يا رب من كل شر وشبه شر سيج عليها بدمك الثمين 
اسمع يا رب واستجب بشفاعة ام النور وكل مصاف القديسين 
++امييييين++​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مارس 2012)

ربنا معاكي يا نفين 
ويدبر كل امورك 
​


----------



## candy shop (26 مارس 2012)

> *الاثنين:- الصلاه من اجل اختنا الغاليه +Nevena+ ليتدبر الرب كل امورها*


الهى الحبيب وابى الحنون 
 اتضرع اليك  يا مخلصى الصالح ونصلى لاجل بنتك *+Nevena+*
*خليك معاها  ونور طريقها  وحافظ عليها واحميها من اى شر *
*وحققلها كل ما تتمناه حسب مشيئتك وارداتك *
*ملناش غيرك يا يسوع نلجأ اليك انت ابونا السماوى *
*بصلوات جميع القديسين  والبابا شنوده وعلى رأسهم ام النور امين*​


----------



## تيمو (26 مارس 2012)

يارب ... 

نشكرك لأنك دعوتنا أبناء وأنتَ لنا أباً ، شكراً يارب أنه أصبح لنا آب سماوي قادر ويريد أن يصنع فينا ومنّا فعلة للحصّاد ..  
يارب رغبتك ومشيئتك أن جميع الناس يخلصون وإلى معرفة الحق يُقبلون ، لذلك يارب أضع بين يديك أختي نيفينا لتحقيق اشواقها أن تكون من الفعلة لاصطياد النفوس وربحهم ..

أعطها الفرح المبني على شخصك ، وكن معها في كافة قرارات حياتها ، لا تتركها ، جدد روحها وأعد لها الفرحة الأولى ... 

يارب بارك كل من يدخل هذا المكان ..

باسم يسوع أصلي 

آمين


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 مارس 2012)

حقيقي بشكركم كتير من كل قلبي
لاجل صلواتكم عني لاني فعلا محتاجها الفتره دي كتير
وميرسي يا دونا انك فكراني
يسوع يبارك خدمتكم وحياتكم جميعا
ويعوض تعب محبتكم
بشفاعه ام النور والبابا كيرلس وحبيبه مارمينا
وقدسنا المعاصر البابا شنودة الثالث
امين


----------



## johna&jesus (26 مارس 2012)

ربنا يعوض الجميع مجهود رائع بجد ربنا يعوضكم كلكم 
حد يبلغنى بالجدول علشان نفسى ارجع اصلى معاكم تانى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
> نشكرك يا رب لاجل محبتك ورعايتك الدايمه لينا
> نشكرك يا رب لاجل كل نعمه وبركه بتعطيهالنا
> اليوم يا رب بنرفعلك صلاه لاجل ابنك الغائب عننا جونا
> ...


*دى صلاه رفعنهالك وانت غايب :94:*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاربعاء:_ الصلاه لطلب التعزيه ولتحويل حزننا ع رحيل البابا لرجاء
> الخميس:_الصلاه من اجل الحفاظ ع وحدة الكنيسه الارثوزكسيه بعد نياحة راعيها
> الجمعه:-الصلاه من أجل الاخ الغالى يسطس الأنطونى وطلب التعزيه لنفسه لوفاة والدته الغاليه
> السبت:-الصلاه من اجل اختنا الغاليه tasoni queena ليتدبر الرب كل امورها
> ...


*وده الجدول الحالى ..*




johna&jesus قال:


> ربنا يعوض الجميع مجهود رائع بجد ربنا يعوضكم كلكم
> حد يبلغنى بالجدول علشان نفسى ارجع اصلى معاكم تانى​



*ربنا يعوضك انت ع فكرتك الجميله اللى بتجمعنا كل يوم ف الصلاه 
حمدالله ع سلامتك *


----------



## sparrow (27 مارس 2012)

انتي حاطه اسمي في الجدول يا دونا
مرسي خالص لتعبك


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاربعاء:_ الصلاه لطلب التعزيه ولتحويل حزننا ع رحيل البابا لرجاء
> الخميس:_الصلاه من اجل الحفاظ ع وحدة الكنيسه الارثوزكسيه بعد نياحة راعيها
> الجمعه:-الصلاه من أجل الاخ الغالى يسطس الأنطونى وطلب التعزيه لنفسه لوفاة والدته الغاليه
> السبت:-الصلاه من اجل اختنا الغاليه tasoni queena ليتدبر الرب كل امورها
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
لك يا رب كل الشكر المستحق
نرجوك يا رب ان تحفظ بنتك كاندى وكل افراد اسرتها من كل شر وشبه شر
اعطيها يا رب سؤال قلبها وفرحها باولادها واملك ع بيتها وامنحها من سلامك
باركها يا يسوع واعلن لها عن مشيئتك ودبر لها كل امورها
اسمع يا رب واستجب لكل صلاه ترفع باسمها ولك كل المجد لاسمك القدوس 
++اميييين++​*


----------



## sparrow (27 مارس 2012)

يارب نشكر علي كل حال ومن اجل كل حال
يارب يسوع ارحمنا واعننا واحفظنا دايما في اسمك القدوس
احفظ ولادك وبناتك وابعد عنهم كل شر وارشدهم دايما للصواب
اقف مع المشرفه كاندي واحفظها من كل شر وشبه شر هي وكل اسرتها
احفظ كل خطواتها ودبر امرهم كما يليق


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 مارس 2012)

> *الثلاثاء:-الصلاه من اجل الغاليه candy shop ليتدبر الرب كل امورها*



يارب من اعماق قلوبنا بنشكرك لانك دايما تميل اذنك
 الي سماع نبضات قلوبنا التي تصلي اليك
اشكرك لانك مازالت تعمل لاجلنا وبينا ومعانا
اشكرك لانك بتسجيب رغم عدم استحقاقنا
فارجوك يا مخلصي
كل مع كل اولادك ومع شعبك ومد يدك الحنون لتنقذنا وقت الضيق
وكن بالاخص مع مشرفتنا الجميله كاندي ودبر امور حياتها
الخاصه والعامه والروحيه والاجتماعيه والعمليه
وفرحها دايما باولادها وبكل افراد اسرتها
حقق يارب كحسب مشيئتك كل ما تتمناه
وقودها الي طريقك دائما واسندها بيدك الحنونه
ولا تترك غنم مراعاك يا راعينا الصالح الامين
امين


----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2012)

*الثلاثاء:-الصلاه من اجل الغاليه candy shop ليتدبر الرب كل امورها* 

ربى وألهى يسوع المسيح اليوم نرفع لك قلوبنا بالصلاه من أجل أختنا *candy shop*  راجين أن تمد لها يدك بالمعونه وتسندها وتتمجد معها ومع اسرتها
ببركة وشفاعة كل القديسين اميييين
الرب يبارك ويقويكي علئ خدمتك الجميلة في المنتدئ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 مارس 2012)

*شفاعه البابا 
وبركه القديسين 
وربنان يسوعه المسيح 
يكونوا معاكي ويحفظوكي 
*​


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2012)

ميرسى جدا  على صلواتكوا  الجميله  ومحبتكوا اللى انا سعيده بيها جدا 

ربنا يديمها 

وميرسى جدا يا دونا انك افتكرتينى فى الصلاه اليوميه الجميله 

وكل الشكر لجون صاحب الموضوع 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 مارس 2012)

ربى يا يسوع 
خطيتى جعلتى كالغرباء 
اخاف ان تنتهى حياتى واكون كالجاهلات
اطفى شمعاتى وابطل مفعول دمعاتى 
اخاف انام مصحاش 
وفالجحيم ملاقش
دقيقة واحدة من عمرى اللى اتعاش
اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
على قلبى ملكته الخطيه 
اه على حياتى الروحيه
اللى خلاص بقيت فقط خارجيه
فينك يا فاديا ؟ مش بتقرب ليه ليا
مش بتاخدنى ليه من اوحال الخطيه
خلاص اعتمادى على نفسى خلانى 
زى الورقة المرميه
انقذنى وقوينى
اسندنى وعزينى
ارحمنى وخالينى من تانى ابنك
*الثلاثاء:-الصلاه من اجل الغاليه candy shop ليتدبر الرب كل امورها* 
ربى يسوع انت تعلم قدرة هذه الملاك 
انت تعلم مقدار محبتها للجميع ومحبة الجميع لها
 سيدى يسوع نرفع صلاتنا اليك لكى تحفظ امنا الغاليه
تساعدها فحايتها تحافظ على عائلتها
ساعدها انها تحيا ليك ومعاك
قويها يا رب 
زى مقويت كل ولادك 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *دى صلاه رفعنهالك وانت غايب :94:*
> ربنا يخليكو ليا  صدقونى محتاجلها اوى اوى ​
> 
> *وده الجدول الحالى ..*
> ...


مش مهم الفكرة المهم اللى كمل فالفكرة 
اذكرونى فصلاوتكم
الله يسلم قلبيك


----------



## تيمو (28 مارس 2012)

شكراً يارب لأنك أنتَ صانع كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرتك ، نثق يارب أنك لا تنسانا مهما كانت ظروفنا صعبة ، ولا تبعد عنّا مهما بعدنا وتركنا ، ولا تنسانا حتى وإن نسيناك ...

يارب أضع بين يديك أختنا كاندي شوب ، يارب باركها وكن معها وأعطها قوة فوق قوة وانقلها من مجدٍ إلى مجد ، كن معها ولا تترك الشك أو الحزن أن يتسلل لقلبها ، أعنها وأعن ضعفها ، وارفعها ، لتكون بالمكان الذي تريده لها أن تكون ... كن معها في كل خدمتها ، في حياتها ، في تفاصيل حياتها كافة ، يارب كن أنتَ طموحها وغايتها ، لأننا بك نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد ...

شكراً يارب لأننا واثقين أنه وإن خارت قوانا ، أنتَ المعين والرجاء ... كن رجائنا 

باسم يسوع أصلي

آمين


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2012)

> *الاربعاء:-الصلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى   ‏Molka Molkan ليبارك الرب حياته وخدمته*



نشكرك الهنا الحنون لانك اتيت بينا اليوم
لكي نرفع صلاه خاصه من اجل اخونا الغالي مولكا
ونسالك يا مخلصنا الصالح الامين من اجله
ان تسنده في مشوار حياته العمليه والروحيه والاجتماعيه
وان تبارك خدمته وتدبر كل اموره
وتثمرها لكي تأتي بثمر ثلاثين وستون ومئه
وتستخدمه لاجل مجد اسم القدوس ولخلاص النفوس
فأعمل من خلاله يا الهنا الحنون

لك كل المجد الي الابد
امين


----------



## sparrow (28 مارس 2012)

نشكرك يارب علي كل حال
بنشكرك لان بتحافظ علينا وبتقف جنبنا  رغم اننا دايما بنبعد عنك
اقف يارب مع ابنك مولكا وحافظ عليه واثمر خدمته اضعاف 
وعوضه وباركه يارب علي كل تعبه


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاربعاء:_ الصلاه لطلب التعزيه ولتحويل حزننا ع رحيل البابا لرجاء
> الخميس:_الصلاه من اجل الحفاظ ع وحدة الكنيسه الارثوزكسيه بعد نياحة راعيها
> الجمعه:-الصلاه من أجل الاخ الغالى يسطس الأنطونى وطلب التعزيه لنفسه لوفاة والدته الغاليه
> السبت:-الصلاه من اجل اختنا الغاليه tasoni queena ليتدبر الرب كل امورها
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نشكرك يا رب لاجل كل نعمك وعطاياك
نشكرك يا رب لوجودك ف حياتنا
نصلى يا رب كل حين كما دعوتنا
نصلى اليوم من اجل ابنك وخادمك مولكا ندعوك يا رب لان تنظر لاحتياجاته وتعطيه سؤال قلبه
انت تعلم يا رب كم يحب ابنك خدمة اسمك القدوس فأعطيه القوه والاحتمال 
بارك يا رب خدمته واثمر منها بارك يا رب حياته كلها ووفقه 
ارعاه يا رب واحميه من كل شر وشبة شر هو واهل بيته 
وليكن لاسمك يا رب كل المجد الان وكل اوان والى الابد
++اميييين++​*


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2012)

> *الاربعاء:-الصلاه من اجل الاخ الغالى   ‏Molka Molkan ليبارك الرب حياته وخدمته*



نشكرك يا الهى الحبيب وابى الحنون 

لانك خلتنا نجتمع وتنضرع ونصلى من اجل ابنك مولكا 

خليك معاه  وحافظ عليه  ودبر كل اموره 

وبارك خدمتك المميزه  وابعد عنه اى شر 

بصلوات جميع القديسين والبابا شنوده وعلى رأسهم ام النور امين
​


----------



## تيمو (28 مارس 2012)

يارب شكراً لأنك وضعت في قلب ابنك وخادمك مولكا الشوق لكسب النفوس، يارب أصلي أن تعطيه الحكمة عند ابتداء الكلام، أن ترشده وتقوده بروحك القدوس.

إلمس القلوب التي يتعامل معها، أنتَ وعدت أن كلامك لن يعود إليك فارغاً ، فيارب اجعل كل كلمة يكتبها أن تلمس قلوب قارئيها لينال الخلاص الذي هو مشيئتك أنتَ يارب 

أعطه حكمته الحيات وبساطة الحمام .. استخدمه في خدمته هنا وفي كل مكان 

باسم يسوع أصلي

آمين


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2012)

*إلهى ... *

*  يا من تداوى الجروح و تمسح الدموع *

*  إليك التجأ و عندك وحدك الينبوع *
* ... *
*  فيك الكفايه فيك الرجاء فيك الرجوع *

*  فأنت سيدى و ربى .. رب المجد يسوع*

*  " قلت للرب انت الهي اصغ يارب الي صوت تضرعاتي "*​


----------



## candy shop (29 مارس 2012)

> *الخميس:-الصلاه من اجل اختنا الغاليه sparrow ليتدبر الرب كل امور حياتها*



اتضرع اليك يا حبيبى يسوع 
واصلى من بنتك الغاليه *sparrow*
*خليك معاها ودبر كل امورها *
*ووفقها فى حياتها حياه صالحه مملوءه بالمحبه *
*انت القادر على كل شىء واحنا ملناش غيرك*
*اب حنون وصديق مخلص وكل شىء فى حياتنا *
*اختارلها كل ما هو صالح  واسعدها فى حياتها *
*بصلوات جميع القديسين والبابا شنوده *
*وعلى رأسهم ام النور امين*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاربعاء:_ الصلاه لطلب التعزيه ولتحويل حزننا ع رحيل البابا لرجاء
> الخميس:_الصلاه من اجل الحفاظ ع وحدة الكنيسه الارثوزكسيه بعد نياحة راعيها
> الجمعه:-الصلاه من أجل الاخ الغالى يسطس الأنطونى وطلب التعزيه لنفسه لوفاة والدته الغاليه
> السبت:-الصلاه من اجل اختنا الغاليه tasoni queena ليتدبر الرب كل امورها
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
يا من بذل ذاته فداء عنا جميعا  اليك يا رب نصلي اليوم من اجل ابنتك الغاليه سباروو
نرجوك يا رب ان تمد يدك ف حياتها اعطيها يا رب قوة ونعمة وحكمة ولتسير حياتها وفق مشيئتك
كن معها يا معين يا من ليس لنا سواه ف كل امور حياتها 
اعطيها سؤال قلبها وحافظ عليها من كل شر واذى هى وكل اهل بيتها
ولك يا الهنا كل المجد المستحق لاسمك القدوس الان وكل اوان
++امييييييين++​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 مارس 2012)

> *الخميس:-الصلاه من اجل اختنا الغاليه sparrow ليتدبر الرب كل امور حياتها*



ربي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح
لست مستحق يا الهي ان ادعوك
ولكن بداله البنون ارفع قلبي اليك واسألك من اجل ابنتك الغاليه سبارو
ان تنظراليها وتمد يداك لها بالعون وتسندها في طريق حياتها
وتفرح قلبها وتدبر جميع امورها بكافه مجالاتها
وتسيج بروحك الطاهر القدوس حولها
وتحميها من كل حيل عدو الخير
وان تكلل حياتها بوجودك داخل قلبها للمنتهي
وان تمد يداك اليها هي وخطيبها ايضا
ليني بيتاً علي اسمك المبارك القدوس
ليكون كنيسه صغيره مباركه 
امين


----------



## تيمو (29 مارس 2012)

يارب ... 

شكراً لأنك عارفنا بالاسم ، وعارف كل ما نحتاجه حتى قبل أن نقوله ، شكراً لأنك إنتَ الوحيد إللي فاهمنا ، و بالرغم من إنو إحنا ما بتعرف بعض ، ولكنّا واثقين أننا نرفع صلواتنا للي حتى شعور رؤوسنا عاددها .. ولا تسقط شعرة إلّا بإذنه ..

كن مع اختنا سبارو يارب في كل الأوقات ، وتمجّد في حياتها ، وخلّي حياتها تكون انجيل خامس يشهد ليك بكل مكان هي تكون فيه ، أعطها بركات في حياتها العملية والشخصية ، وبارك كل خطوة بتعملها ، وكل قرار بتتخذوا ...

شكرأً يارب أنك أعطيتنا الثقة للدخول إلى قدس الأقداس لنرفع صلواتنا إليك وحدك أنتَ الذي تعرفنا حتى قبل أن نتصوّر ببطون أمهاتنا ...

باسم يسوع أصلي

آمين


----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2012)

يا رب يسوع، نأتي اليك رافعين صلواتنا من اجل اختنا *sparrow* حتى تباركها يا رب وتملأها من روحك القدوس،
 نصلي حتى تجعلها منارة لاسمك القدوس بين اقربائها واصدقائها  وجميع الذين تقابلهم، حتى يروا فيها محبتك العظيمة، نصلي من اجل قوة لحياتها حتى تخدمك بكل قوة حتى تساهم في امتداد اسمك. 
... كما ونصلي من اجل عائلتها حتى تسدد يا رب جميع احتياجاتهم، مهما كانت صعبة او سهلة، بكلمة منك تستطيع ان تسدد كل الاحتياجات
امييييين​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاربعاء:_ الصلاه لطلب التعزيه ولتحويل حزننا ع رحيل البابا لرجاء
> الخميس:_الصلاه من اجل الحفاظ ع وحدة الكنيسه الارثوزكسيه بعد نياحة راعيها
> الجمعه:-الصلاه من أجل الاخ الغالى يسطس الأنطونى وطلب التعزيه لنفسه لوفاة والدته الغاليه
> السبت:-الصلاه من اجل اختنا الغاليه tasoni queena ليتدبر الرب كل امورها
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نشكرك يا رب ع كل نعمك وعطاياك
نرجوك يا رب ان ترعى ابنك مايكل 
اعطيه يا رب سؤال قلبه ووفقه ف كل امور حياته
اعطيه يا رب كل نعمه وبركه سمائيه 
احميه هو واهل بيته من كل شر وشبه شر
لاسمك كل المجد المستحق الان وكل اوان والى الابد
++اميييييين ++​*


----------



## تيمو (30 مارس 2012)

يارب 

شكراً لأنك أحببتنا للمنتهى ، شكراً لأنه وإن نسيت الام الرضيع أنتَ لا تنسانا ، يارب نحن نثق أنه إن كنتَ معنا فمن علينا؟ إن كنتَ أنتَ تريد فمن يمنع؟ إن فتحت أنتَ الأبواب فمن يُغلق؟

كُن يا أبونا السماوي مع أخونا مايكل ، باركه بعمله ، احفظه ، إملأ قلبه يارب من فرحك ...

باسم يسوع أصلي 

آمين ..


----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2012)

الجمعه:-الصلاه من اجل اخونا الغالى مايكل كوكو ليبارك الرب عمله وحياته
يا رب نصلي من اجل ابنك مايكل  . 
يا رب سدد كل احتياج له سر بوجهك أمامه واحفظه من كل شر وشبه شر. 
يا رب بارك  بيته وأسرته باسم فادينا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح آمين ​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (30 مارس 2012)

صلاة أمنا العذراء مريم تكون معك يا مايكل على الدوام


----------



## candy shop (31 مارس 2012)

> الجمعه:-الصلاه من اجل اخونا الغالى مايكل كوكو ليبارك الرب عمله وحياته



نتصرع اليك يا حبيبى يسوع 
ونصلى من اجل ابنك مايكل 
خليك معاه واسنده وعضده ودبر كل امور 
احنا ملناش غيرك يرشدنا للصالح 
ساعده يارب وحققله كل اللى بيتمناه حسب مشيئتك وارادتك 
بصلوات جميع القديسين والبابا شنوده وعلى رأسهم كليه الطهر ام النور امين​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2012)

ياربي يسوع المسيح ارحمني وساعدني انا دايما محتاجه احس انك ممسك بيميني


----------



## sparrow (31 مارس 2012)

*السبت:-الصلاه لاجل سوريا وشعبها ليعم الرب عليهم بالسلام والاستقرار

يارب يسوع نشكرك في كل الاحوال
ارجوك يارب ارحم شعبك وارفع عنهم كل ضيق وانعم عليهم بالاستقرار 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مارس 2012)

> الجمعه:-الصلاه من اجل اخونا الغالى مايكل كوكو ليبارك الرب عمله وحياته



يارب نشكرك لانك دائما لا تتركنا ودائما تسعي لخلاصنا وراحتنا

ارجوك يارب كن مع ابنك الغالي مايكل
ودبر كل امور حياتك الروحيه والعميله والاجتماعيه
وحقق امانيه وفرح قلبه واملئ حياتك فرح وسلام داخلي
كن معه خطوة بخطوة وارفع عنه اي كرب وضيق
يا معين من ليس له معين ورجاء من ليس له رجاء
اسمع واستجيب لنا
امين


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مارس 2012)

> *السبت:-الصلاه لاجل سوريا وشعبها ليعم الرب عليهم بالسلام والاستقرار*




الهنا الحنون الصالح
نشكرك من اجل كل حال وفي كل حال وعلي كل حال
ونسالك يا مخلصنا ان تمد يداك لشعبك سوريا
وتسندهم في ضيقاتهم وتحل كل مشاكلهم
وتفرج كربهم
فليس لنا سواك نثق انه يعمل دائما من اجلنا
نرفع قلوبنا اليك يا سيدنا بداله البنون
ونثق انك ستسمع وتعمل الصالح
امين


----------



## تيمو (31 مارس 2012)

يارب ، منذ بدء الأحداث وأنا أصلي وكلنا نصلي لك ونطلب ونترجاك أن تحمي سورية؟ فماذا يحدث؟ ولماذا تترك حمام الدم دون تدخل من يديك؟ يارب انتا رئيس السلام فإن لم تتدخل أنتَ بقوة فمن سيتدخل ؟ إن لم تحمي أنتَ شعبك فمن سيحمي؟

يارب لا تترك الوضع كما هو ، ففي يديك قلب الرؤساء تحركهم كيفما تشاء ، فيارب أعطهم الحكمة ليقرروا السلام لا الحرب، أعطي للقادة الحكمة للمطالبة بالسلام والحوار لا القتل والعنف ..

سورية يارب بين يديك ، كنائسها أديرتها شعبها حكومتها ... الجميع بين يديك ، نحن لا نثق بحكمة بشرية ولا بحلول أرضية بل نثق فيك ونثق أنك لن تترك الوضع كما هو عليه ... 

يارب احمينا .. واحمي بيوتنا وعائلاتنا ، شعبك عانى كثيراً من التغييرات ، في العراق ومصر وفلسطين ، فلا تسمح يارب أن يحدث كذلك في سوريا ...

يارب لا تنسانا ولا تمل وجهك عنّا ، فشعبك يصرخ في الهزيع الرابع ومعلنين أننا جرّبنا كل شيء وفشلنا ، أنتَ بقيت أملنا ورجائنا الذي ليس لنا سواه ..

باسم يسوع أصلي

آمين


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاربعاء:_ الصلاه لطلب التعزيه ولتحويل حزننا ع رحيل البابا لرجاء
> الخميس:_الصلاه من اجل الحفاظ ع وحدة الكنيسه الارثوزكسيه بعد نياحة راعيها
> الجمعه:-الصلاه من أجل الاخ الغالى يسطس الأنطونى وطلب التعزيه لنفسه لوفاة والدته الغاليه
> السبت:-الصلاه من اجل اختنا الغاليه tasoni queena ليتدبر الرب كل امورها
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
ابدأ صلاتى بالشكر المستحق لانك اعنتنا وحفظتنا واتيت بنا الى هذا اليوم
نقف امامك يا رب رافعين قلوبنا بالصلاه لاجل سوريا وشعبها الحبيب
نرجوك يا رب ان تعطيهم من سلامك وتحفظهم من كل شر وشبة شر
نتضرع اليك يا الهنا ان تبعد عنهم كل يد خبيثه تريد بهم الشر
احفظ ابنائك هناك وسيج عليهم يا رب بدمك الثمين
اسمع واستجب يا من ليس لنا سواه
++امييييين++ ​*


----------



## كلدانية (31 مارس 2012)

يارب انت العالم و شايف وضع البلد السوري 
ساعد كل شخص فيها على اختلاف الدين واللون والجنس ، 
ارحمهم جميعا برحمتك  امين​


----------



## candy shop (31 مارس 2012)

> *السبت:-الصلاه لاجل سوريا وشعبها ليعم الرب عليهم بالسلام والاستقرار*




ربى والهى انت عالم بكل ما يجرى فى سوريا 
خليك مع الشعب  الغلبان 
اختار  الصالح يارب لشعب سويا 
احنا مرينا بثوره وحسين بيهم
بصلوات جميع القديسين والبابا شنوده وعلى رأسهم ام النور امين
​


----------



## تيمو (1 أبريل 2012)

يارب 

أضع بين ايديك جميع الناس ، يارب أنتَ مشيئتك أن جميع الناس يخلصون وإلى معرفتك يُقبلون ، فأنتَ علّمتنا أن نصلّي هكذا: ليأتي ملكوتك .. لذلك نصلّي يارب أن تلمس قلوب هؤلاء الثلاثة أشخاص (فاطمة وسيد ونبيل) وليس هم فقط بل حتى أكثر الناس تحجّر في القلوب ، أنتَ يارب تعاملت مع بولس ليس فقط شخص قاسي القلب بل كان مضطهد كنيستك وأبنائك ، فتعامل مع هؤلاء ومع كل من يدخل هذا المكان (أو أي مكان آخر يُبشّر بالخلاص) ليقرأ أو ليُسيء أو ليسأل أو لمجرد التسلية ... إلمس قلوب من نتعامل معهم بحياتنا ، اجعل لكلماتنا المكتوبة سبب بناء وتعليم حتى لو كان الهدف من السؤال الإساءة 

فمتى يارب ستثجو لاسم يسوع كل ركبة ويعترف كل لسان به ؟ يارب حقق وعدك ... واصنع التغيير في هذه الأوقات العصيبة والتغييرات التي تحدث في أوطاننا ، اجعل من هذه الثورات سبب لثورة روحية في حياة كثيرين .

باسم يسوع أصلي

آمين


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاربعاء:_ الصلاه لطلب التعزيه ولتحويل حزننا ع رحيل البابا لرجاء
> الخميس:_الصلاه من اجل الحفاظ ع وحدة الكنيسه الارثوزكسيه بعد نياحة راعيها
> الجمعه:-الصلاه من أجل الاخ الغالى يسطس الأنطونى وطلب التعزيه لنفسه لوفاة والدته الغاليه
> السبت:-الصلاه من اجل اختنا الغاليه tasoni queena ليتدبر الرب كل امورها
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
لك نرفع اليوم صلاتنا من اجل  فاطمة ناعوت - سيد القمنى - نبيل شرف الدين وكل مسلم معتدل 
ينطق بالحق ف اى قضيه تخصنا 
نرجوك يا رب ان تلمس قلوبهم اكثر واكثر وتعرفهم عنك حتى يقبلون للحق 
باركهم يا رب وعوض تعب محبتهم 
اجذبهم يا رب لاحضانك ونور طريقهم ليسيروا ف موكب المتنصرين ويكونون مستحقين للابديه
++امييييين++​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 أبريل 2012)

> *الاحد:-الصلاه من اجل فاطمة ناعوت - سيد القمنى - نبيل شرف الدين ليلمس المسيح قلبهم اكثر واكثر
> *



يارب يسوع المسيح
نضع بين يداك كل المسلميين المعتدليين واللذين يخافوا علي مصلح تلك البلد
فاعمل بيهم ومن خلالهم والمس قلوبهم اكثر اكثر 
ليتمجد اسمك القدوس من خلال تلك القلوب والشفاه النطاقه بالحق
واحمي شعبك ومصر التي باركتها في الكتاب المقدس 
منذ الالاف السنين وكل البلاد بارك شعبك فيها

اثق انك تعمل يا الهي في الجميع
واثق انه سيأتي اليوم وليته يكون قريب
التي ستسجد فيه كل نفس امامك يا قدوس وتعترف بك كإله مخلص قوي
قادر علي كل شئ

فليكن اسمك ممجد الي الابد من خلال ابناءك الذين داخل الحظيره
والذين مازالوا خارجها ولكنهم حتما في يوم سيدخلونها من خلالك
امين


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2012)

> *الاحد:-الصلاه من اجل فاطمة ناعوت - سيد القمنى - نبيل شرف الدين ليلمس المسيح قلبهم اكثر واكثر *



نرفع قلوبنا اليك ونصلى من اجل الناس الشرفاء
المخلصين المحبين للمسحيى قبل المسلم 
اللى كلنا نفتخر بيهم 
*ناعوت - سيد القمنى - نبيل شرف الدين وكل مسلم معتدل *
* ينطق بالحق ف اى قضيه تخصنا *
*نور طريقهم يارب اشملهم بحبك ورعايك*
*وابعد عنهم اى شر وشبه شر وكتير من امثالهم *
*بصلوات جميع القديسين والبابا شنوده وعلى رأسهم ام النور امين*​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2012)

دونا ياريت تحطى عياد اساسى  كل يوم  لاخر الاسبوع 
ربنا يعوض الجميع


----------



## القسيس محمد (2 أبريل 2012)

الرب يسوع عمله الخلاص يستمر ويستمر 
نرفع صلواتنا لكل شخص يريد النور نور المسيح 
ونطلب من الرب انه يقويه ويسنده 
ونشكر الرب من كل قلوبنا على النفوس التى تخلص كل يوم 
امين


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2012)

*من الاثنين
الى
الجمعه
هنصلى لعياد علشان ربنا يتمم شفاه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *من الاثنين
> الى
> الجمعه
> هنصلى لعياد علشان ربنا يتمم شفاه​*



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
بنشكرك يا رب ع كل حال
وبنرجوك يا رب تمم شفاء ابنك عياد وحافظ عليه من كل سوء
++اميييييين++​*


----------



## تيمو (2 أبريل 2012)

انتا وحدك الطبيب الأعظم والقادر على الشفاء ... تمم الشفاء لأخونا عياد وكن معاه في ظروفه الصحية واشفي للتمام‏

باسم يسوع اصلي

آمين


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 أبريل 2012)

يارب يسوع المسيح
انظر وتحنن علي ابنك عياد ومد يد الشفاء اليه
اغمره بعطفك واسنده يارب
فانت الطبيب الشافي
وليس لنا غيرك نلجأ اليه
فاسمع واستجيب يا مخلص نفوسنا
بشفاعه ام النور البتول مريم والبابا كيرلس وحبيبه مارمينا والبابا شنودة
وكل مصاف القديسين الاطهار
امين


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يكون معاك يا عياد ويقومك بالسلامه

يارب كن مع ابنك وخفف كل جروحه ​


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2012)

*استلم يا رب حياتي،*
*  وليرشدني روحك القدوس،*
*  وليقدني في كل صغيرة وكبيرة.*
*  لا أعرف ما هو لصالحي،*
*  لكن أنت هو الأب المحب والقدير والحكيم.*
* ... ... بك استريح وتطمئن نفسي.*
*  بك أعبر هذه الحياة حسب مسرتك.*
*  لتكن إرادتك لا إرادتي*​


----------



## candy shop (2 أبريل 2012)

يارب اشكرك يا الهى انك انقذت ابنك عياد 

ارجوك يا حبيبى يسوع كمل شفاه 

وخليك معاه انت الطبيب السماوى 

والقادر على كل شىء 

بصلوات جميع القديسين والبابا شنوده وعلى رأسهم ام النور امين
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *من الاثنين
> الى
> الجمعه
> هنصلى لعياد علشان ربنا يتمم شفاه​*



*بنشكرك يارب ع سلامة ابنك عياد
وبنرجوك انك تكمل شفاه ع خير
بشفاعة ام النور وكل مصاف قديسيك
++امييين++​*


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2012)

_ربى يسوع اشكرك على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال_
_اشكرك ربى انى لازلت اتنفس _
_ولا زالت امامى فرصة لاتوب عن خطاياى التى دفنتنى تحت التراب بمراحل_
_الهى اشتاق الى وجهك العطوف_
_تشعرنى خطيتى بالخوف_
_اصبحت اهتم بشئون العالم والظروف_
_لقد فقدت كل شيئ كان يجعلنى سعيد_
_حقآ يالهى انى بدونك تعيس_
_احتاج ليديك الجميلتان_
_ليجتضنانى_
_ليرفعانى _
_من هذه الحياه واعود الى مكانى_
_الى يمينك وليس كالعالم الفانى_
_احتاج حقآ لحنان يديك _
_بابا يسوع _
_اجعل يديك الحنونه  على ابنك عياد _
_بركه يارب_
_متشيلش عن اكتافه بس قويه _
_بابا يسوع_
_احنا كلنا عارفين حتى عياد انه للخير_
_خليك معاه  وكما يقول المرنم_
_انت تعلم قدرتى والى متى ساصمد فلا تطيل غربتى ولا تتركنى اشرد_
_قويه يارب بكلماتك  وبكل  حاجة حلوة منك _
_بشفاعة البابا شنودة وامى العدراء مريم _
_ومصاف قديسيك الذين ارضوك منذ البدء كون معاه ومعانا _
_+++امين+++_​


----------



## meraa (3 أبريل 2012)

*ابى السماوى اشكرك لانك صادق فى كل مواعيدك 
اشكرك لانك اله امانة وانت القادر على كل شئ 
اشكرك لان فى يديك زمام الامور 
ربى والهى اطلب منك ان تعود وتبنى 
ما اثهدم فينا وتشكل فى اوانينا وتسامحنا عن 
كل مره اخطانا وعصيناك 
الهى تعالى واصنع فى وسطينا امور جديدةلانك وعدت هانذا صانع امراجديدا الان ينبت 
اضع بين يديك عياد لتكمل انت شفائه لانك انت هو الطبيب الشافى 
اعطى له معونة وقدرة وجدد بيدك قوته
اميييييييييين 

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *من الاثنين
> الى
> الجمعه
> هنصلى لعياد علشان ربنا يتمم شفاه​*



*:new5:بنرجوك يا طبيبنا الاعظم خليك مع ابنك واشفيه :new5:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *من الاثنين
> الى
> الجمعه
> هنصلى لعياد علشان ربنا يتمم شفاه​*



*امين يا رب بنشكرك ع محبتك ورعايتك لابنك وبنرجوك تتمم شفاه بشفاعة ام النور وكل مصاف قديسيك *


----------



## تيمو (5 أبريل 2012)

شكراً يارب لأنك حافظنا ، لا تنعس ولا تنام ، شكرأً لأنك حامينا في حدقة عينيك ..

يارب أضع بين ايديك أخونا عياد ليتك تشفيه بالتمام

وأضع بين ايديك أيضاً أختنا روزي ، ليتك ما ترشدها وتكون معها في كل قرار في حياتها مهما كان بسيط ...

شكراً لأجل محبتك ، ولأنك ناقشنا على كفيك ترعى وترشد وتهتم وتشفي ...

باسم يسوع أصلي

آمين


----------



## روزي86 (5 أبريل 2012)

امييييييين يا ميتو

بجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه صلاتك بتيجي دايما في وقتها

ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما​


----------



## candy shop (5 أبريل 2012)

الهى الصالح نشكرك على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال

نشكرك ان ابنك عياد خرج سليم من الحادثه 

ارجوك يا الهى المسه بأيدك اشفيه كمل شفاه على خير 

بصلوات جميع القديسين والبابالاشنوده وعلى رأسهم ام النور امين
​


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2012)

يااااااارب 

اتصرف انت يا يسوع وفرح كل نفس حزينة

واشفي المرضي وهون عليهم اي تعب او الم

امين​


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2012)

*يسوع انت الهي حبك الشافي الوحيد ...اسجد امامك الهي اعترف بك ملكي هاهي حياتي في يديك افعل بها ما تريد*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2012)

* ربى يسوع.. جبيني المملوء بالأفكار هو الذي يستحق  إكليل الشوك، فأربط فكري بأشواكك المقدسة، وأعطني فكر المسيح..*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *من الاثنين
> الى
> الجمعه
> هنصلى لعياد علشان ربنا يتمم شفاه​*



*بنشكرك يا رب على تحسن حالة ابنك عياد وبنرجوك يا رب تتمم شفاه ..امييين *


----------



## candy shop (6 أبريل 2012)

ربنا كمل شفا عياد على خير 

زى ما انقذته من الحادثه 

خليك معاه وحافظ عليه 

واسنده يا حبيبى يسوع 

امين
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2012)

*السبت:-هنصلى من اجل تهدئة الاوضاع فى مصر 
الاحد:- الصلاه لاجل كل غائب عن المنتدى
الاثنين:-الصلاه لاجل وحدة الكنائس
الثلاثاء:- الصلاه لكل المقدمين على امتحانات 
الاربعاء:- صلاه شكر من اجل نوال بركة القيامه
الخميس:- صلاه من اجل اخونا الغالى REDEMPTION وخدمته الجديده 
الجمعه:- الصلاه من اجل اخونا الغالى SALVATION 
السبت:- الصلاه من اجل اخونا الغالى زاما
الاحد:- الصلاه من اجل اخونا الغالى Critic
الا ثنين:- الصلاه من اجل اختنا الغاليه +Bent El3dra+​الثلاثاء:- الصلاه من اجل اخونا الغالى COPTIC_KNIGHT
*


----------



## تيمو (7 أبريل 2012)

*مبارك شعبي مصر ، هاد يارب وعدك ، لذلك اليوم شعب مصر بحاجة إلك أكتر من أي وقت مضى ، إحمي ‏مصر ، زي ما حمت هي الطفل يسوع ...‏

يارب إنتَ شايف إنو الأوضاع مش طبيعية ، لذلك يارب أعطي حكمة لأصحاب القرار ليقرروا الأمور التي ‏ستقود لتهدئة الأوضاع في مصر ، يمكن يارب إنتا سمحت لهذه التغييرات أن تحدث لعمل عظيم ستقوم به ، لذلك ‏يارب نطلب ونترجى أن تُخرج من هذه الأوضاع بركات غير عادية، كما أخرجت من الجافي الحلاوة والعسل ، ‏نترجاك يارب أن نرى مذابح تُبنى في كل بقعة في مصر ، نفوس تعود لك ،، فطرقك يارب تختلف عن طرقنا ‏وأفكارك ليست كأفكارنا ... لذلك يارب تعال وتدخل أرجوك بقوة ، وأعطي سلام لمصر ... ولكل شعب مصر ‏

باسم يسوع أصلي

آمين

*


----------



## candy shop (8 أبريل 2012)

الهى وحبيبى ومخلصى الصالح يسوع المسيح

ابى الحنون انت يارب شايف مصر واللى بيحص فيها 

مصر ام الدنيا اللى مشيت فيها العائله المقدسه وباركتها 

مصر اللى دلوقتى عايزين يأسلموها  اكيد يارب انت مش هترضى بكده واكيد حسب وعودك انت هتدخل فى الوقت المناسب 

مصر يارب اللى  اللى مكنس حد بيعرف المسيحى من المسلم الا فى اماكن الصلاه وبس 

ارجوك يا ربى رجعها تانى بلد الامن والامان 

انت قلت مبارك شعبى مصر 

انا واثقه انك هتجيب رئيس انت تختاره للكل ولمصلحه البلد

بصلوات جميع القديسين والبابا شنوده وعلى رأسه ام النور امين 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *السبت:-هنصلى من اجل تهدئة الاوضاع فى مصر
> الاحد:- الصلاه لاجل كل غائب عن المنتدى
> الاثنين:-الصلاه لاجل وحدة الكنائس
> الثلاثاء:- الصلاه لكل المقدمين على امتحانات
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نتضرع اليك ياا الهنا ان تحل بسلامك على ارض مصر 
احمى شعبك من اى خطر وامنحنا الامان 
ولتكن مشيئتك يا يسوووع فى كل امور حياتنا
++امييين++​*


----------



## تيمو (8 أبريل 2012)

يارب 

انتا أبونا وشايفنا وعارفنا ، وقدامك حياتنا مكشوفة ، يارب اضع بين ايديك كل غائب عن هذا المكان ، أضعهم بين إيدك في كل ظروفهم ، يارب باركهم واجعلهم سبب بركة بحياتهم مع الناس وتفاعلهم معهم.

أضع بين إيدك كل شخص حاضر هنا ، يارب أرجوك تعامل مع ظروفنا ، إنتا شايف معاناة الكثيرين هنا وأحزاننا ، يارب تعامل معنا بحسب مشيئتك أولأً وأخيراً

باسم يسوع أصلي

آمين


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *السبت:-هنصلى من اجل تهدئة الاوضاع فى مصر
> الاحد:- الصلاه لاجل كل غائب عن المنتدى
> الاثنين:-الصلاه لاجل وحدة الكنائس
> الثلاثاء:- الصلاه لكل المقدمين على امتحانات
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نشكرك يا الهنا الصالح على كل نعمك وعطاياك 
وبندعوك اليوم يا رب لان تفتقد كل ابنائك الغايبين عننا كل واحد وواحده باسمهم
بنتضرع اليك ان كان سبب الغياب مرض اشفى وان كانت مشكله يا رب حلها ولو تجربه عديها 
مفيش احن منك علينا يا يسوع ومالناش غيرك نطلب منه
ارحمنا وأعننا وبارك حياتنا ومد ايدك بالمعونه لكل محتاج 
اسمع واستجب بحسب مشيئتك الصالحه
++امييين++​*


----------



## تيمو (9 أبريل 2012)

يارب وحّد الكنائس لمجد اسمك ، اجعل الكنائس تعود لمأمؤريتها العظمى لكي ‏تنشر نور المسيح بكل مكان ... يارب مشيئتك أن نكون واحد كما الآب والابن ‏واحد ، لذلك حقق مشيئتك أرجوك يارب في كنائسنا ، أعط للقادة روح الحكمة ‏ليسود مجدك فوق أي أمر ‏

باسم يسوع أصلي ‏

آمين ‏

[YOUTUBE]_crtbIyuZGM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *السبت:-هنصلى من اجل تهدئة الاوضاع فى مصر
> الاحد:- الصلاه لاجل كل غائب عن المنتدى
> الاثنين:-الصلاه لاجل وحدة الكنائس
> الثلاثاء:- الصلاه لكل المقدمين على امتحانات
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
أيها الرب اله القوات ارحمنا وكن معنا 
يا من ليس لنا سواه لندعوه وقت الضيق 
ندعوك يا رب لان توحدنا ع محبتك وتقديس اسمك
انزع عنا روح الفرقه وأعطينا القدره على تكون أعيننا عليك انت يا الهنا دون ان نبحث عن خلافات واختلافات
لا تترك الملح ليفسده العالم لكى لا نطرح خارجاً وتطأننا اقدام الناس
أعطينا يا رب لان نكون نور للعالم وأن تكون اعمالنا حسنه ليتمجد اسمك القدوس
اسمع واستجب ولك منا كل الشكر المستحق
++امييين++​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أبريل 2012)

يارب يسوع المسيح مخلصي الصالح
أسالك يا الهي الحنون 
ان تسمح وتوحد جميع الكنائس 
لاجل اعلان مجدك القدوس 
فأنت جمعتنا بدمك الثمين علي عود الصليب ولم تفرق بيننا
انزع عنا افكارنا واي خلافات تساعد علي التفرقه 
ففي النهايه كلنا نؤمن انك انت يسوع المسيح ابن الله المخلص
فالمس قلوبنا وثبتنا فيك وساعدنا نعود اليك
ونكون كلنا كنيسه واحده مقدسه جامعه رسوليه
هدفها الاساسي هو انت 
امين


----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2012)

* يا رب ان نجتمع كلنا فيك، *

*فتُصعد قلوبنا وأفواهنا بلاانقطاع*
* صلاتك من أجل وحدة الكنائس
**كما تريدها انت وبالسُبل التي تُريد* 

*ولنجد فيك يا ايها المحبة الكاملة، *

*الطريق الذي يقود الى الوحدة في الطاعة لمحبتك وحقك* ​*آمين*


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2012)

*إملأ قلبي بحبك*

* ياربى يسوع المسيح، املأ قلبى بحبك وبإيمانك وبحنانك التى فى وصاياك وأحكامك. *
* اعطنى نعمة التقوى والسكون والهدوء والتواضع الحقيقى فى كل شىء،*
* حتى أعيش مع الجميع فى وداعة وبشاشة،*
* وأجد نعمة فى عيونهم،*
* ويجدون نعمة فى عينى. *
* ياربى ثبتنى فى إيمانك،*
* واظهر إرادتك مع عبدك،*
* واهدنى إلى ملكوتك. *
* ياربنا يسوع المسيح،*
* ياتمام الحق،*
* اضىء فى عقولنا وقلوبنا حقك حسب رغبتك،*
* لتعرف كيف نسلك فى سبيلك.*
* لك المجد من الآن وإلى الأبد. آمين*

​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2012)

*ربى يسوع.. إني أتأملك مصلوبا وقلبي كالصخر، ما هذا الجفاف الروحي؟ يارب أفض فيّ ينبوع دموع.. يا ربي يسوع اضرب الصخرة فتفيض دموع..*
*  +++ابونا بيشوي كامل+++*​


----------



## sparrow (10 أبريل 2012)

*الثلاثاء:- الصلاه لكل المقدمين على امتحانات

يارب يسوع نشكرك علي كل حال
وبنطلب منك  يارب ان تقف مع كل ولادك وبناتك في الامتحانات وتديهم معونه 
وتمد ايدك معاهم 
*


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2012)

*ربـــــــــــــى *

*  اتى أنحنى أمام قيودك المقدسة فقد كان ينبغى أن *

*  تكون يداى الاثمه مكان يدك الطاهرة*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أبريل 2012)

يارب من اجل    خادمك  الامين    مولكا  مولكان   وكل  رواد علم  اللاهوت الدفاعى ياربي من فضلك ازل كل حرب وكل ضيقة  وأيدهم بنعمة روحك القدوس  مكنهم من الثبات والازدهار  رغم الريح الغير مواتية  انتهر  العواصف والزوابع  وقل للانواء العاتية ان تخرس تبكم 

-اجعل شباكهم وقواربهم تنملئ على الدوام بالسمك  فتبقي الشباك مهدده بالتمزق \  او القوارب   مهدده بالغرق.


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *السبت:-هنصلى من اجل تهدئة الاوضاع فى مصر
> الاحد:- الصلاه لاجل كل غائب عن المنتدى
> الاثنين:-الصلاه لاجل وحدة الكنائس
> الثلاثاء:- الصلاه لكل المقدمين على امتحانات
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
بنرجوك يا رب تكون مع كل ولادك ف امتحاناتهم 
اعطيهم النجاح ووفقهم بشفاعة ام النور وكل مصاف القديسين
++امييين++​*


----------



## نصر 29 (10 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ربى والهى ومخلصى
> بنرجوك يا رب تكون مع كل اولادنا  ف امتحاناتهم
> اعطيهم النجاح ووفقهم
> امييين​*



 امين 

الا انا ممكن اصلى العشاء هنا ولا ممنوع :fun_lol:


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2012)

*ربى لست أقول لك إني سأسير معك إلى الجلجثة ولكن أن تملأ قلبى حباً وطاقة تدفعني للسير معك إلى الذبح إلى الجهاد ضد الخطية حتى الموت...*
*  الهي أرحمني وأعنى*

*  +قــــداسـة الـــــبـابـا شــــــنـوده +*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *السبت:-هنصلى من اجل تهدئة الاوضاع فى مصر
> الاحد:- الصلاه لاجل كل غائب عن المنتدى
> الاثنين:-الصلاه لاجل وحدة الكنائس
> الثلاثاء:- الصلاه لكل المقدمين على امتحانات
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
ندعوك يا رب فى هذه الايام المقدسه ان تبارك حياتنا ببركة قيامتك المقدسه
وكما هزمت الموت امنحنا ايضاااا القوه لنهزم خطايانا 
++امييين++​*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (11 أبريل 2012)

*اخطأت يارب ولست مستحقا أن أدعي لك أبنا ولكن أجعلني كأحد أجراءك
اللهم كل مرة ارجع لك واقول لك لن تغفر هذة المرة ولكنك تصفح بدرجة تخجلني
اللهم أرحمني أنا الخاطي وأقر بذنبي​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أبريل 2012)

> *الاربعاء:- صلاه شكر من اجل نوال بركة القيامه*


ربي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح فادي حياتي
اشكرك من اعماق اعماق قلبي
لانك بدمك الغالي الثمين 
رفعتني من عبوديتي 
وردتني الي مرتبتي الاولي وصرت ابنك رغم عدم استحقاقي
اشكرك لانك حتي الان مازالت تعمل لاجل خلاصي
رغم كل ما افعله انا 
اشكرك لانك ابدا لم تتركني رغم بعدي
فيا الهي الحنون
رجاءا اكمل معانا ما قد بدأته حتي المنتهي
وبارك حياة كل شعبك ببركه تلك الايام المقدسه
وببركه قيامتك المجيده
خلص من هم مازالوا في قبضه ابليس وحررهم بقيامتك
ولتجثوا كل ركبه شاكره عظيم محبتك لها
الظاهر علي عود الصليب
امين


----------



## تيمو (11 أبريل 2012)

يارب ‏

أنتَ يارب تريد أن يكون أبنائك ناجحين في كل شيء ، أن يكونوا دوماً الرأس وليس الذنب ، لذلك يارب نضع ‏بين ايدك أولادك في الإمتحانات ، كن معهم وفتح عقولهم ارجوك يارب ، وأعطهم هدوء وتركيز وابعد عنهم كل ‏تشويش وقلق

ويارب أضع بين ايدك هذه الأيام المباركة ، ليتك يارب تعلّمنا أن نحيا بقوة القيامة وعلى رجاء القيامة ، وأن ندفن ‏شهواتنا وأفكارنا الشريرة ونحيا كما يليق بنا كأبناء للنور ‏

يارب بارك شعبك ، هذه الأيام عصيبة جداً ، أنتَ وحدك قادر أن تحمينا من كل شر وشبه شر ، بقوة صليبك ‏وقيامتك يارب ، فوعودك أنك حافظنا الذي لا ينعس ولا ينام ، الذي يضعنا في حدقة عينيه ، المعطي القوة ‏والسلام والفرح ‏

باسم يسوع أصلي

آمين ‏


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *السبت:-هنصلى من اجل تهدئة الاوضاع فى مصر
> الاحد:- الصلاه لاجل كل غائب عن المنتدى
> الاثنين:-الصلاه لاجل وحدة الكنائس
> الثلاثاء:- الصلاه لكل المقدمين على امتحانات
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نشكرك يا رب على كل نعمك وعطاياك
وبنرجوك يا رب تكون مع ابنك طارق فى كل أمور حياته
بارك خدمته وعمله واسنده واعطيه سؤال قلبه بحسب مشيئتك الصالحه
اسمع يا رب واستجب ولك منا كل الشكر المستحق
++اميييين++
​*


----------



## candy shop (12 أبريل 2012)

> *الخميس:- صلاه من اجل اخونا الغالى REDEMPTION وخدمته الجديده *



ربى والهى  وحبيبى الحنون 

خليك مع ابنك طارق  فى خدمته الجديده وفى حياته العائليه والعمليه 

حققله يارب كل ما يتمناه حسب مشيئتك 

اديله نعمه واسنده ودبر كل اموره 

بصلوات جميع القديسين والبابا شنوده  وعلى رأسهم كليه الطهر ام النور امين​


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2012)

ربـــــــــي والهــــــــــي  أنحني أمامك بدموع الندم على مافات من عمري  بعيدا عنك ,أعترف لك أني خاطئ ومستحق العقاب,أتقدم بذنوبي ساجدا امام جسد  سيدي يسوع المسيح المصلوب مترجيا أن تغسلني منها بدمك الكريم ,أقبلني ابنا  لك,واسكن جسدي بروحك القدوس لاعيش العمر طائعا لك

امين
​


----------



## hisham said (13 أبريل 2012)

يا رب يسوع المسيح ارجو منك تقبل صلاة روزى .. وان تقبلنى كاحد اجرائك الذى يرجع اليك من كل قلبه اعن يا رب ضعفى و قوى ايمانى واسندنى ولتكن مشيئتك لا مشيئتى واجعلنى اسهر كل ساعة لكى عندما تاتى تجدنى منتظرك يارب مثل العذارى الحكيمات .. امين


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *السبت:-هنصلى من اجل تهدئة الاوضاع فى مصر
> الاحد:- الصلاه لاجل كل غائب عن المنتدى
> الاثنين:-الصلاه لاجل وحدة الكنائس
> الثلاثاء:- الصلاه لكل المقدمين على امتحانات
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نشكرك يا رب على فدائك لنا نشكرك على عظم محبتك
نرجوك يا رب ان تمد يدك الحنون ف حياة ابنك تونى
احميه يا رب من كل شر وشبة شر سيج حوله بدمك الثمين
ارعاه ووفقه واعطيه سؤال قلبه بحسب مشيئتك الصالحه
اسمع واستجب ببركة قيامتك المقدسه 
++امييييييييييييين++​*


----------



## candy shop (13 أبريل 2012)

> *الجمعه:- الصلاه من اجل اخونا الغالى SALVATION*



ربى والهى يسوع 

اشكرك على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال

واتضرع اليك يا حبيبى واصلى من اجل ابنك تونى  خليك معاه وحافظ عليه 

ودبر كل اموره واسنده وارشده 

بصلوات جميع القديسين والبابا شنوده وعلى رأسهم ام النور امين
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *السبت:-هنصلى من اجل تهدئة الاوضاع فى مصر
> الاحد:- الصلاه لاجل كل غائب عن المنتدى
> الاثنين:-الصلاه لاجل وحدة الكنائس
> الثلاثاء:- الصلاه لكل المقدمين على امتحانات
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
لك كل المجد الان وكل اوان
نرجوك يا رب بارك حياة ابنك مينا 
وفقه وارعاه واحميه والمس حياته بيدك الحنون
اسنده يا رب ودبر كل اموره ولتكن مشيئتك وكلمتك ف حياته دائماااا
++اميييين ++​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *السبت:-هنصلى من اجل تهدئة الاوضاع فى مصر
> الاحد:- الصلاه لاجل كل غائب عن المنتدى
> الاثنين:-الصلاه لاجل وحدة الكنائس
> الثلاثاء:- الصلاه لكل المقدمين على امتحانات
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نشكرك يا رب على كل حال ومن اجل حال وفى كل حال
ندعوك يا رب لان تمد يدك ف حياة ابنك وخادم كلمتك كريتيك
احميه يا رب وكن معه وسدد احتياجاته دبر له كل اموره
اعطيه سؤال قلبه بحسب مشيئتك الصالحه
عوضه عن تعب خدمته ومحبته بارك حياته وحياة اسرته
++امييييين++​*


----------



## zama (15 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
> لك كل المجد الان وكل اوان
> نرجوك يا رب بارك حياة ابنك مينا
> وفقه وارعاه واحميه والمس حياته بيدك الحنون
> ...



مُتشكر لحضراتكم و لتقديركم ..

ممتن جداً ..


----------



## candy shop (15 أبريل 2012)

> *السبت:- الصلاه من اجل اخونا الغالى زاما*




*ربى وحبيبى يسوع 

يامن فديتنا على الصليب وتحملت كل الالام من اجلنا 

اتضرع اليك يا حبيببى واصلى من اجل ابنك zama

 خليك  معاه ودبر كل اموره واسنده وارشده للصالح 

بصلوات جميع القديسين والبابا شنوده وعلى رأسهم ام النور امين*
​


----------



## candy shop (15 أبريل 2012)

> *الاحد:- الصلاه من اجل اخونا الغالى Critic*



الهى الحنون  اتضرع اليك يا حبيبى 

واصلى من اجل ابنك 

باركه وخليك معاه ووفقه فى حياته ودبر اموره وساعده 

بصلوات جميع القديسين والبابا شنوده وعلى رأسهم ام النور امين
​


----------



## Critic (16 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
> نشكرك يا رب على كل حال ومن اجل حال وفى كل حال
> ندعوك يا رب لان تمد يدك ف حياة ابنك وخادم كلمتك كريتيك
> احميه يا رب وكن معه وسدد احتياجاته دبر له كل اموره
> ...


فرحت جدا بالافتقاد ده
ميرسى يا تاسونى على اللمسة الحلوة
ربنا يبارك تلك الخدمة ويباركك


----------



## تيمو (16 أبريل 2012)

يارب ... شكراً يارب لأننا المزدرى والغير موجود ولكنك أعطيتنا السلطان أن نُدعى أحباء وأبناء ،شكراً يارب لأنك تجعلنا شركاء معك في كل شيء ، في الحصاد وفي الزرع ...

يارب أضع بين إيديك الأخ redemption ، و zama ، salvation بالرغم يارب أنني لم أتفاعل معهم ولكن أثق أنك ستشكّل فيهم كما يليق كأبناء لك ، يارب اجعلهم دائماً خلف صليبك لتتمجّد أنتَ ، لأنه ينبغي يارب أن نحن ننقص وأنتَ تزيد ، لذلك يارب اجعلهم كسفراء عنك أينما ذهبوا وحلّوا

أضع ايضاً بين ايديك أخوي وحبيبي critic بالرغم من إنو ما عمري شفتو ، لكنك تعرف محبتي له ، يارب أضعه بين ايديك ، فكما أعطيته محبة وقبول في العوالم الإفتراضية أعطه ذات القبول في حياته الواقعية والعملية ، أعطه يارب أن يكون مقبول ومحبوب أينما يذهب ليس لأننا نطلب محبة من العالم ، لكن لتجد كلماته طريقاً لقلوب من يسمعه ويتعامل معه ... يارب عمله بين ايديك ، إن لم يكن متزوج أنتَ دبّر له زوجة صالحة يبنيان معاً كنيسة مصغّرة تكون كمنارة موضوعة على الجبل ، وكسراج في وسط عالم مظلم ...

يارب أختي bent el3adra بين ايديك ، يارب إنتَ عارف احتياجاتها ، أعطها يارب ما تطلبه منك في وقتك ، احتياجاتها سواء العملية أو العلمية أو حتى يارب العلاقات بين ايديك ، يارب أنا لا أعرف أي شيء عنها ، ولكنني أثق أنك واضع لها مخطط رائع لتكلل بها حياتها ، فض عليها بفرح ومحبة ، واجعلها تختبر في كل يوم قوة عملك وقيامتك ... 

باسم يسوع اصلي

آمين


----------



## Samir poet (16 أبريل 2012)

*اتمنى انت تنزع منى هذا الانسان الشرير الذى يسكن بداخلى يارب خدنى اليك ضمنى 
 احضنى املكنى يااااااااااااااارب
 يارب بسلمك حياتى املكها بدل ما الشيطان ملكها املكها انتا*​


----------



## candy shop (16 أبريل 2012)

> *الا ثنين:- الصلاه من اجل اختنا الغاليه +Bent El3dra+*



يارب يسوع اتضرع اليك يا حبيبى واصلى من اجل بنك 

خليك معاها ودبر كل امورها  وارشدها وابعد عنها اى شر وشبه شر  

حققلها ما تتمناه حسب مشيئتك وارادتك

بصلوات جميع القديسين والبابا شنوده وعلى رأسهم ام النور  امين
​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 أبريل 2012)

_ياااااااااااااااارب  كل من ذكرنا اسمائهم  كان طرق لنصل اليك ليس الا  
نتمنى ان تذكرهم وتذكرنا  
وكل اولاد المسيح  اشفى امرضهم 
خفف كل وجع فالقلب 
يارب متسيبش حد حزين 
قومنا  معاك احنا فرحانين بقيمتك بس حزانا  على انفسنا
متسيبناش  تانى يارب نضيع منك 
ارجوك متسيبناش
بشفاعة امنا الطاهرة البكر البتول  امى مريم
وقداسه البابا  شنودة الثالث
وجمع مصاف قديسيك الذين ارضوك منذ البداء
اقبل صلاوتنا اليك وارحمنا
+امين+
كن مع كل اولادك اللى طلبو مننا نصليلهم 
بنت العدرا وكريتيك
وزاما   وتونى وكل ولادك يا يسوع 
كن معانا ومعاهم 
_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *السبت:-هنصلى من اجل تهدئة الاوضاع فى مصر
> الاحد:- الصلاه لاجل كل غائب عن المنتدى
> الاثنين:-الصلاه لاجل وحدة الكنائس
> الثلاثاء:- الصلاه لكل المقدمين على امتحانات
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوووع المسيح
لك منا يا رب كل الشكر المستحق على كل نعمك وعطاياك
نرجوك يا رب ان تمد يدك ف حياة بنتك وتدبر لها كل أمورها واحتياجاتها
ارعاها يا رب واحميها ف دخولها وخروجها
ارشدها يا يسوع ف كل امور حياتها وسيج عليها بدمك الثمين هى وكل اهل بيتهااا
++اميييين++​*


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2012)

الثلاثاء:- الصلاه من اجل اخونا الغالى 
COPTIC_KNIGHT
ربى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح اعلم بانى لست مستحق حتى لاذكر اسمك على اطراف لسانى 
لكن لا يزال لى  رجاء بانك ترحمنى وتنجينى من كل حيل عدو الخير
سيدى اتمنى ان تسندى  فضعفى 
ساعد اخى يا ربى اعنه على كل شيئ قويه 
قف بجواره فكل شيئ لا تتركه 
فى وسط زحام العالم 
اعنه واقبل صلاتنا اليه امين 

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *السبت:-هنصلى من اجل تهدئة الاوضاع فى مصر
> الاحد:- الصلاه لاجل كل غائب عن المنتدى
> الاثنين:-الصلاه لاجل وحدة الكنائس
> الثلاثاء:- الصلاه لكل المقدمين على امتحانات
> ...


*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نشكرك يا رب على وجودك ف حياتنا 
نشكرك على رعايتك المتواصله لينا وحمايتك لينا ولاسرنا
ندعوك اليوم يا رب أن تنظر لاحتياجات ابنكCOPTIC_KNIGHT 
ارعاه وسدد احتياجاته وارشده ودبرله كل اموره 
احميه يا رب من كل شر وشبة شر وفرح قلبه
++امييين++​*


----------



## القسيس محمد (18 أبريل 2012)

بسم الآب والابن والروح القدس
اله واحد امين
يا رب نشكرك فى هذا اليوم الرائع وفى كل الايام
انك يا رب معنا وتسندنا 
يا رب نشكرك لانك تستجيب لنا فى كل طلباتنا 
يا رب نضع اماتم كل طلباتنا لانك انت اله قدير
اسمك ممجد يا رب فى كل الدنيا
نشكرك يا رب لانك بتسند كل محتاج اليك
يا رب مد ايدك وسط ابنائك قويهم يا رب
يا رب نضع امامك ظروف كل العابرين اسندهم يا رب
قويهم
املىء قلوبهم نعمه ونور منك يا الهى
الهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نشكرك يا رب لاجل البركات التى تعطيها لنا
يا رب سدد احتياجات كل واحد فينا ماديه نفسه قوينا بالايمان فى اسمك يا الهى
 يا رب بارك منتدى الكنيسه وكل الموجودين فيه وزواره يا رب
بارك كل شخص يخدم اسمك القدوس
يا رب بارك كل اخواتنا هنا كل واحد باسمه يا يسوع
يا رب نشكرك لانك تستجيب لنا 
يا رب ملناش غيرك نطلب منه نحتمى فيه
نحتمى بدمه الطاهر المسفوك من اجل خلاصنا
يا رب خلص نفوس ولادك من ابليس
متخليش ابليس ليه سلطه عليهم يا رب
يا رب لك كل الشكر والمجد والقوة 
من الان وكل اوان والى الابد 
آمين
​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (18 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
> نشكرك يا رب على وجودك ف حياتنا
> نشكرك على رعايتك المتواصله لينا وحمايتك لينا ولاسرنا
> ندعوك اليوم يا رب أن تنظر لاحتياجات ابنكCOPTIC_KNIGHT
> ...



*
الف شكر اختي الغالية لعظيم محبتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2012)

*الاربعاء:- الصلاه من اجل والدة جونااا
الخميس:- الصلاه من اجل روزى
الجمعه:-الصلاه من اجل المرضى
السبت:-الصلاه من اجل المحتاجين
الاحد:-الصلاه من اجل استاذ BITAR وأسرته
الاثنين:- الصلاه من اجل Hannah Montana وامتحاناتها​*


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

> الاربعاء:- الصلاه من اجل والدة جونااا


ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح اشكرك على شيئ 
اشكرك على كل ما تصنعه لى لانى اعلم انه للصالح
اعلم انك لا تفعل بى سوا
ابى اطلب منك ان تقف بجوارى فى هذه التجربة 
انها اغلى ما لدى انت تعلم كم احبب هذه السيدة
سيدى  انهى مصدر حنان وحب لاربع اشخاص
لا تتركنا نعانى المها سيدى
قف بجوارها 
لا ترفع عنها بل اسندها كما تعودنا منك
الهى اخر ما سادونه لك
انى لست بقادر على 
رويتها هكذا 
ولكنى اشكرك لانها افضل من كثيرين
ارجوك لا تتركها
ولا تتركنى اضعف 
بشفاعة
بكر الابكار 
ام النور
ومثلث الرحمات البابا شنودة الثالث
وجميع مصاف قديسيك الذين ارضوك منذ البداء
اامين
+​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2012)

*لو صليت عشان المطر ينزل*
*  امسك شمسيتك واستناه*
*  " الايمان هو الثقة بما يُرجى والايقان بأمور لا ترى "*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاربعاء:- الصلاه من اجل والدة جونااا
> الخميس:- الصلاه من اجل روزى
> الجمعه:-الصلاه من اجل المرضى
> السبت:-الصلاه من اجل المحتاجين
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نصلى لك يا رب اليوم من اجل والدة جونا
ندعوك لان تتمجد معها وتمد لها يدك الحنون
كن معها واسندها وحافظ عليها من كل سوء
باركها وبارك صحتها واحفظها سالمه لاسرتها
وليتمجد اسمك القدوس الان وكل اوان والى الابد
++اميييين++​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2012)

يارب كون مع والدة ابنك المحبوب جون

وتمم شفائها علي خير واحميها 

مالناش غيرك نترجاه يا يسوع
​


----------



## oesi no (18 أبريل 2012)

ربنا معاها ويتمم شفاها على خير


----------



## تيمو (19 أبريل 2012)

*يارب ... أضع بين ايديك أخونا كوبتك نايت ، يارب بارك حياته وقويه واجعله دائماً محاط بعنايتك وقوتك ‏

يارب أضع بين ايدك والدة أخونا جونا ، يارب اشفيها أنتَ الطبيب وحدك والشافي إلى التمام ، حين يعجز الأطباء ‏يدك تصنع المعجزات ، يارب اجعل من مرضها سبب ليتمجد اسمك ، وكما كنتَ تجول تصنع خيراً وتشفي ‏المرضى ، تراءف يارب واشفيها ‏

ويارب أيضاً بين ايدك اختنا روزي ، يارب احميها ونجها من كل شر وشبه شر ، كن معاها في خروجها ‏ودخولها ، سيّج من حولها واحميها كما وعدت أنك ستضعنا في حدقة عينيك ، فإن كنت أنتَ يارب معيننا فمن ‏سيقوى علينا؟ يارب ارجوك اجعلها تتغلّب على كل حزن أو تعب أو ألم ، وأنر بصيرتها لترى الأفضل ، ارشدها ‏يارب وأعطها سلامك الذي يفوق كل عقل ، يارب كن معها في عملها ، ان كانت متعبة ذلل الصعوبات أمامها ، ‏كن معها في علاقاتها وفي خدمتها ، يارب اجعل من تقابلهم ممن يملكون القلب المحب لك ،ن الذين يعيشون في ‏مخافتك ومحبتك ... يارب يا حافظ اسرائيل الذي لا ينعس ولا ينام ، الذي وعدت أنك ستحمينا وستحفظنا ، ‏احميها واحفظها

باسم يسوع أصلي

آمين
*


----------



## sparrow (19 أبريل 2012)

*الخميس:- الصلاه من اجل روزى

يارب نشكرك علي كل حال
نشكرك علي تحننك ورعايتك لينا
ارجوك يارب احفظ كل بناتك وولاد في كل مكان
واقف مع بنتك روزي واحفظ خطواتها وارشدها دايما للصالح 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاربعاء:- الصلاه من اجل والدة جونااا
> الخميس:- الصلاه من اجل روزى
> الجمعه:-الصلاه من اجل المرضى
> السبت:-الصلاه من اجل المحتاجين
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نشكرك يا رب على كل نعمك وعطاياك التى بلا حدود
نشكرك يا رب أنك حافظت علينا وأتيت بنا الى هذه الساعه
نصلى اليوم لاجل ابنتك الحبيبه روزى 
ندعوك يا رب لان تمد لها يد العون فأنت ملجأنا وملاذنا وليس لنا سواااك لنرفع له طلبتنا
بارك يا رب حياتها وارشدها ف جميع طرقها واحميها من كل شر وشرير
سيج حولها بدمك الثمين واحفظ دخولها وخروجهاااا
++امييييين++​*


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2012)

*فلنصلى معا لرب السماء أن يعيننا فى كل أوان*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2012)

*الصلاة في الصباح مفتاح ذهبي*


*  يفتح القلب لخدمة اللة*

* ... *
*  وفي المساء قفل حديد*


*  يحرس القلب من الاثام*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاربعاء:- الصلاه من اجل والدة جونااا
> الخميس:- الصلاه من اجل روزى
> الجمعه:-الصلاه من اجل المرضى
> السبت:-الصلاه من اجل المحتاجين
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
لك يا رب نرفع طلبتنا من اجل كل مريض لتشفيه يا طبيبنا الاعظم
مد ايدك الحنون لكل مريض وارحمه من اوجاعه والامه
احفظ يا رب كل ابن وابنه من الامراض والاوبئه
اسمع لطلباتنا واستجب يا من ليس لنا سواااه
++اميييين++​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاربعاء:- الصلاه من اجل والدة جونااا
> الخميس:- الصلاه من اجل روزى
> الجمعه:-الصلاه من اجل المرضى
> السبت:-الصلاه من اجل المحتاجين
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نشكرك يا رب على كثرة نعمك وعطاياك
ونرجوك يا رب أن تنظر لاحتياجات ابنائك 
ارعاهم ودبر امورهم وسدد عنهم احتياجاتهم الماديه 
تحنن يا رب على كل من له حاجه وليس لديه سبيل للحصول عليها
انظر لكل شخص ف ضيقه ومد له يدك الحنون
++امييين++​*


----------



## KARMA777 (22 أبريل 2012)

*بشكرك يارب على انك اخذتنى تحت ذراعك*

*بشكرك يا ابى الذى فى السماء على انك الهى وحبيبى ومخلصى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاربعاء:- الصلاه من اجل والدة جونااا
> الخميس:- الصلاه من اجل روزى
> الجمعه:-الصلاه من اجل المرضى
> السبت:-الصلاه من اجل المحتاجين
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
اليوم نرفع لك  صلواتنا وطلباتنا لاجل ابنك بيتر واسرته
نرجوك يا رب ان تحمى ابنك وتوفقه ف عمله وتعطى النجاح لابناءه
اسكن بيته وامنح لاسرته  الهدوء وراحة البال
كن انت معين الاسره ابعد عنهم كل تعب وهم وحزن واعطيهم من سلامك يا ملك السلام
احميهم من كل شر وشبة شر واحفظ دخولهم وخروجهم
ولك منا كل الشكر المستحق الان وكل اوان والى الابد
++اميييين++​*


----------



## sparrow (22 أبريل 2012)

*يارب يسوع نشكرك علي كل حال
نشكرك علي نعمك ورحمتك معانا رغم اننا غير مستحقين
بنشكرك يارب علي الفرص الكتير الي بتديهلنا عشان نعيش معاك
يارب يسوع احفظ ولادك وبناتك في كل مكان
احميهم يارب وابعد عنهم كل شر والبعيد اجذبه انت ليك متسبهوش للهلاك ,, اقف مع كل مريض وحزين ومتالم 
واقف يارب مع ابنك  BITAR دبر حياته كما يليق واحفظ كل خطواته  هو وجميع اسرته 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاربعاء:- الصلاه من اجل والدة جونااا
> الخميس:- الصلاه من اجل روزى
> الجمعه:-الصلاه من اجل المرضى
> السبت:-الصلاه من اجل المحتاجين
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
اشكرك يا يسووع من اجل كل شىء
اشكرك على كل نعمك وعطاياك ليا ولاسرتى
برجوك يا رب انك تقف مع بنتى ف امتحاناتها 
اعطيها يا رب فهم وتركيز 
فرح قلبها وقلبى بنجاحها 
بشفاعة أم النور وكل مصاف القديسين كون معاها يا رب طوال ايام امتحاناتها
++ امييين ++​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أبريل 2012)

*الاربعاء الصلاه لاجل عياد ليتم الرب شفاءه
الخميس الصلاه لاجل مسلمين المنتدى 
الجمعه الصلاه لاجل كل المقدمين على امتحانات
السبت الصلاه لاجل كل باحث عن فرصة عمل
الاحد الصلاه لاجل كل من فى ضيقه 
الاثنين الصلاه من اجل AL MALEKA HELANA  واسرتها
الثلاثاء الصلاه من اجل Dr Fakhry  واسرته​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاربعاء الصلاه لاجل عياد ليتم الرب شفاءهالخميس الصلاه لاجل مسلمين المنتدى
> الجمعه الصلاه لاجل كل المقدمين على امتحانات
> السبت الصلاه لاجل كل باحث عن فرصة عمل
> الاحد الصلاه لاجل كل من فى ضيقه
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح 
نشكرك يا رب على عظم محبتك واهتمامك بكل ولادك
نشكرك يا رب على سهرك على اتعابنا وتجاربنا الثقيله
نشكرك على احتمالك لخطايانا وضعف ايماننا 
ندعوك يا طبيبننا الاعظم لان تمد يدك بالشفاء لابنك عياد
ندعوك يا الهنا لان تنظر له بتحنن وتشفيه بشفاعة ام النور والبابا كيرلس وكل مصاف قديسينك
++اميييييييين++​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاربعاء الصلاه لاجل عياد ليتم الرب شفاءه
> الخميس الصلاه لاجل مسلمين المنتدى
> الجمعه الصلاه لاجل كل المقدمين على امتحانات
> السبت الصلاه لاجل كل باحث عن فرصة عمل
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى الصالح
نحن نثق فى وعودك نحن نعلم كم أنت قوى وكلمتك صادقه
نعلم ان عيونك علينا ترعانا وتحبنا رغم خطايانا
نشعر بيدك فى الخدمه ونتظر دائما الثمار التى تفرح قلبك بعودة كل ضال
نرجوك يا رب أن تلمس كل قلب هو اليوم ينكرك هو اليوم لا يؤمن بتضحيتك
ننتظر يا رب ان تجمع خرافك لحظيرتك ننتظر يا رب المزيد من السائرين فى موكب المنتصرين
ندعوك يا رب لان تفتح كل عين ضريره لا ترى اعمالك ندعوك لان تبدد كل ظلمه تحتل قلب وفكر
انسان قاسى يرفضك نرجوك يا الهنا ان تلمس حياة كل مسلم فى منتدانا وتجذبه اليك
عرفه يا رب أنك انت الحق والحياه ادعوه ليكرز باسمك ويدافع عن كلمتك فأنت قادر أن تحول كل شخص منهم لخادم لاسمك اعبر بهم يا يسوع للخلاص وانقذ نفوسهم اعطيهم كل نعمه وبركه
لك منا كل المجد والعزه والكرامه من الان والى المنتهى
++امييييييييييين++​*


----------



## bashaeran (26 أبريل 2012)

ما فيش احلى واطيب من تحدث مع الله تسلمي


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاربعاء الصلاه لاجل عياد ليتم الرب شفاءه
> الخميس الصلاه لاجل مسلمين المنتدى
> الجمعه الصلاه لاجل كل المقدمين على امتحانات
> السبت الصلاه لاجل كل باحث عن فرصة عمل
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نشكرك يا رب على كل نعمك وعطاياك التى هى بلا حدود 
نشكرك يا رب على محبتك الغير مشروطه أو محدوده
نرجوك يا رب تكون مع كل ولادك فى امتحاناتهم 
اسندهم وقويهم واعطيهم النجاح بارك حياتهم اعطيهم فهم وتركيز
نرجوك يا رب استمع واستجب
++ اميييين ++​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاربعاء الصلاه لاجل عياد ليتم الرب شفاءه
> الخميس الصلاه لاجل مسلمين المنتدى
> الجمعه الصلاه لاجل كل المقدمين على امتحانات
> السبت الصلاه لاجل كل باحث عن فرصة عمل
> ...



*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
لك نرفع طلبتنا من اجل كل ولادك الباحثين عن فرصة عمل
وفقهم يا رب وكون معاهم
++اميييييين++​*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2012)

*يــارب لست أجد سواك كائناً يرفق بي ويحتويني ...*
*  أنت الذي أطمئن إليه، فأفتح له قلبي، وأحكي له كل أسراري،*

*  وأشرح له ضعفاتي فلا يحتقرها بل يشفق عليها.*
*  ... وأسكب أمامه دموعي، وأبثه أشواقي. أشعر معه أنني لست وحدي،*
* ... وإنما معي قوة تسندني .. بدونك يارب أشعر أنني في فراغ،*
*  ولا أرى لي وجوداً حقيقياً ...*
*  ومعك أشتاق إلى ما هو أسمى من المادة والعالم وكل ما فيه .*​


----------



## تيمو (2 مايو 2012)

*يارب شكراً لك لأننا مهما بعدنا ما زلت تنتظرنا لنعود وتلبسنا الحلة الجديدة ... شكراً يارب من أجل طول أناتك وصبرك علينا ...

يارب أرجوك أضع بين إيديك الأخ عياد وأن تتمم عملية شفاؤه ليعود لسابق نشاطه ، وأضع أيضاً الأخ فخري والأخت الملكة هيلانة والأخ بيطار ، أضع بين إيدك هموم عائلاتهم ، وطموحاتهم ، وأن تكون علاقتهم دائماً مع شركائهم كما تريد أنت أن تكون 

أضع بين ايديك أيضاً الأخت هانا موناتنا بكل احتياجاتها حالياً ...

أضع يارب بين ايدك كل محتاج ومريض ، ليتك ما تمد يدك لتشفي ، وتسدد كل احتياج لأنك إله كل غنى ... كل باحث عن عمل ، لأنك تريد لأبنائك يارب أن يكونوا دائماً ناجحين فلا تترككنا للتحكم بنا الظروف ، يارب أضع كل من في ضيق أن تشدده يارب ..

أضع بين ايدك إخوتنا المسلمين ، شركائنا في الهم والوطن ، أرجوك يارب أعطنا الحكمة أن نتعامل  معهم في محبة كما يليق لنا كابناء لإله المحبة والتسامح ، أعطنا أن نتعامل معهم بمحبة كما تعاملت أنتَ مع الخطئة والعشارين .. يارب المس قلوبهم واجعل دخولهم على هذا المكان سبب بركة حقيقية لهم

باسم يسوع أصلي آمين


*


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2012)

*الحياة يا إلهي .. تحتاج إلى يدك في كل لحظة .. تسند ، تعلم ،وتشجع .. إلى أن أصل بنعمتك ، إلى الأبدية السعيدة معك !!*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2012)

*الجمعة : الصلاة من اجل العضوة **lo siento-mucho ربنا يكون معاها ويعطيها رجاء وامل في الحياة من جديد *

*السبت: الصلاة من اجل استاذ النهيسي ووالدته ربنا يتمجد ويتم شفائهم علي خير*

*الاحد: الصلاة من اجل تهدئة الاوضاع في مصر*

*الاثنين: الصلاة من اجل من يمروا بضيق وتعب*

*الثلاثاء: الصلاة من اجل كوك ليعطيه الرب سؤل قلبه *

*الاربعاء: الصلاة من اجل استاذ حبيب يسوع ربنا يعطيه الفرح الدائم*

*الخميس: الصلاة من اجل هالة الحب لتقويتها وثبتها وقت التجربة والضيقة*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> *الجمعة : الصلاة من اجل العضوة **lo siento-mucho ربنا يكون معاها ويعطيها رجاء وامل في الحياة من جديد *
> 
> *السبت: الصلاة من اجل استاذ النهيسي ووالدته ربنا يتمجد ويتم شفائهم علي خير*
> 
> ...




*+ ايها الرب الاله الذى تألم مجرباً نصلى اليك ان تعين  المجربين وتعين ابنتك **lo siento-mucho **، ناظراً اليها بعين الرحمة والرأفة والمحبة. انت عالم بضعف البشر انظر يا الله الى ضعفنا ومذلتنا ولا  تعاملنا كحسب خطايانا بل برحمتك الغزيرة يا محب البشر الصالح ، هب عبيدك  المتألمين صبراً وتعزية . كن عوناً لهم يا عون من لا عون له ، رجاء صغيري  القلوب ، مينا الذين فى العاصفة . أعط عبيدك نعمة وخلاصاً وفرحا ورجاء .*
* + يا من سمع لصلاة يونان النبى من وسط الضيق وهو مبُتلع من الحوت فى وسط  البحر وخلصه ونجاه. ان اخوتة وأخوات لنا يعانون وسط طوفان بحر هذا العالم .  البعض يعانون الاضطهاد والظلم والتمييز ، وأخرين يعانون الفقر والضيقة  والحاجة ، وأناس تعانى المرض والآلم ، أخرين تعساء يعانون الحرمان والبؤس  وانت مريح التعابى الذي جاء ليبشر المساكين و ليشفي المنكسري القلوب وينادي  للماسورين بالاطلاق و للعمي بالبصر وترسل المنسحقين في الحرية. وتكرز  بالتوبة المقبولة. انت القائل تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي  الأحمال وانا اريحكم . اننا نضع بين يديك الحانية طلبات وصرخات أخوة وأخوات  لنا ، لتستجيب لهم وترحمهم . *
* أمين* ​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (4 مايو 2012)

اشكرك ربي من اجل هدايتك لي


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (4 مايو 2012)

يارب تعالى مصر محتاجه اوى انك تباركها محتاجه انك تعديها من محنتها محتاجالك اوى
يارب كل نفس متضايقه اديها انت سلام وفرح ونعمه وفرح قلب كل بناتك واولادك اشفى كل المرضى حافظ ع المسافرين يارجاء من لا رجاء لهم يا عون من لا عون لهم يارب كل اللى مالهوش حد يذكره يارب انت عينك عليه خفف كل الم حل المشاكل والضيقات اشفى مينا ملاك حل الضيقات


----------



## joeseph.jesus (4 مايو 2012)

ربي يسوع احفظ مصر مما تمر به من الفتن


----------



## روزي86 (5 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> *الجمعة : الصلاة من اجل العضوة **lo siento-mucho ربنا يكون معاها ويعطيها رجاء وامل في الحياة من جديد *
> 
> *السبت: الصلاة من اجل استاذ النهيسي ووالدته ربنا يتمجد ويتم شفائهم علي خير*
> 
> ...




*صلاة من اجل كل مريض​
**




*​* 
أيها الرب يسوع نؤمن بأنك حي وأنك قمت من بين الأموات.
 نؤمن بأنك حاضر فعلاً في كل مكان وحاضر فى وسطنا الان.
 نسبحك ونعبدُك، نحمدُك يارب على كل احوالنا حتى المرض يارب بنشكرك من اجله
 أنت القيامة وأنت الحياة.​ 
 أنت يارب عافية المرضى نسألك أن تتحنن على الذين يتألمون في جسدهم​ 
 تحنن عليهم يارب من اجل بيتهم واسرتهم ​ 
 باركهم كلهم، واجعل الكثيرين يستعيدون الصحة، ليكبر إيمانهم ​ 
 وليلمسوا عجائب حُبك، ليكونوا، هم أيضاً، شهوداً لقدرتك ورحمتك

امين
​*


----------



## white.angel (5 مايو 2012)

*قد قلت يا الهى:
انا هو الرب شافيك
ونحن يا الهى نلتمس منك ان تمد يدك الحنونه
لتشفى اختنا الحبيبه واستاذنا العزيز
لا تتركهم ابداً يا الهى
ونحن نثق فى وعودك دائماً...*


----------



## johna&jesus (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*الموضوع نا ماوووووووووى زاحنا فاشد الحاجة ليه  
ياريت نرجع نصلى تانى 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 سبتمبر 2012)

_*هنرجع بصلاه توبه وشكر لرب المجد*_
_*انا هقوله شكرآ  يا ربى على النفس اللى طالع لانك بتدينى فرصة انى اتوب *_
_*شكرآ  يارب على حفظك على اهلى وبيتى  وعيلتى وكل اللى بحبهم*_
_*شكرآ انك بترفعنى اول باول من طين خطيتى *_
_*شكرآ يارب انك محافظ على المنتدى  لانه بينشر كلمتك*_
_*شكرآ انك محافظ على كنيستك وبناتك وكل ولادك*_
_*يارب خليك معانا ومحاظ علينا  كلنا  متسيبناش نضيع يا ربى *_
_*واحفظنا من كل غلطتنا*_
_*ساعدنا  فكل وقت وكل حال *_
_*+امين +*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

احمينيي يارب من نفسي

 أرجوك أن تسامحني على ما أخطأت به إليك..

 وأن تسندني لكي لا أعود إلى أخطائي ثانية..
 وأن تحميني من أن تتحول أخطائي إلى عادات..

 أو أن يتسرب التهاون إلى قلبي..

 أو أن يتقسى ضميري ولا يشعر بالخطية والخطأ.

 حقًا ياربي يسوع..

 أنا خايف من نفسي..

 أرجوك احميني من نفسي.

 كنت فيما سبق أخاف من الخطايا الصغيرة..

 لكن – للأسف الشديد – صرت الآن لا أشعر بها..

 وبدأ ضميري يتسع لخطايا أشنع.

 أرجوك احميني من نفسي​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نشكرك يا رب على كل حال وفى كل حال ومن اجل كل حال
لانك اعنتنا وخلصتنا ومنحتنا فدائك الذى به قد خلصنا
كم نحتاج اليك يا الهنا نحتاج لحمايتك لرعايتك للاحتماء بك
نحتاج ان تغفر خطايانا وان تجذبنا اليك
نحتاج لان تشفى امراضنا فرجائنا بك انت
نحتاج لان تسيج علينا بدمك الغالى المسفوك لاجلنا على الصليب الذى هو مصدر فخرنا 
احمينا يا يسوع من كل خطر حولنا
فالمتربصين بنا كثيرون وخرافك تهرع اليك خوفاً 
نرجوك يا رب ان تحل وسطنا ان تمنحنا سلامك 
نرجوك ان تسهر علينا يا ابانا الحنان فليس لنا سواك
اعيننا نحوك تترجاك نصلى لاجل ان تعبر بنا تجاربنا بسلام 
فأنت قادر ان تحول احزاننا لرجاء وان تهبنا كل فرح وسلام
اسمع يا رب واستجب لصلواتنا ..امييين​*


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*باسم الثالوث القدوس 
صلاه النهاردة هتكون من اجل اخواتنا فى امريكا 
بسبب الاعصار اللى عندهم 
ياريت مش تتاخرو علينااااااااا
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2012)

ياربى يسوع المسيح شعبك بينده عليك شعب نيوجيرسى بينادى عليك بيقولك ارحمنا لاجل اسمك القدوس ارحمهم يارب ومد ايدك بالمعونة انت وحدك يارب القادر على كل شىء مفيش غيرك يارب نلجا ليه وقت المحن كلنا بننده عليك بكل قلوبنا ارحم شعبك الضعيف يارب محتاجين لمسة من ايدك انت وحدك القادر تقول للشىء كون فيكون انت وحدك اللى تؤمر الطبيعة فتخضع لك ارجوك يارب ارحمهم لاجل اسمك العظيم كون معاهم وحافظ عليهم وخليك مع كل شخص فى ازمة 
يارب تجرح وتعصب ويداك تشفيان 
بقلب مملوء جزن على ولادك ارجوك واتوسل اليك تكون معاهم وتعزيهم يارب ملناش غيرك ايها القدوس ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*سيدى يسوع ..... نحن نثق فى قولك أن كل الأشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الرب .... لذا فنحن نسألك أن تمنح عبيدك الأعين التى تبصر ... والآذان التى تسمع .... والعقول التى تدرك ... لتكون لحظات آلامنا هى لحظات رجوع إليك ..... هى لحظات ننتبه فيها لموضع أقدامنا ..... أعطى شعبك تعزية فى الضيقات ..... وليكن الرجوع إليك هو ربحنا من ما واجهناه من ضيق ...... لك كل المجد ..... إلى الأبد ..... آمين*


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*باسم الثالوث الاقدس
نشكرك يالله على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال
نشكرك  يارب  على  الثانيه اللى بتعدى 
واحنا قادرين نرجع تانى ونشيل كل حاجة وحشه 
نشكرك على السلام الكنسى 
والسلام  اللى احنا فيه 
صحيح  احنا بيكون علينا ظلم 
بس انت قولت لا ادكم تجربوآ فوق ما تستطيعون 
يا ربى والهى اليوم نرفع صلاوتنا امامك 
من اجل اخواتنا  اللى فاميركا 
ساعدهم يا ربى وساندهم 
قويهم وارشدهم 
خالى بالك منهم 
ارسل لهم تعزيات 
ياربى 
كتير
 ماتو 
 تعبو 
 وفقدو ناس عزاز عليهم 
بنترجاك يارب انك تقف معاهم 
وتساندهم
محتاجين ايدك ياربى تشفى  زى ما عودتنا
بشفاعة جميع  مصاف قديسيك الذين ارضوك  منذ البدء
وعلى راسهم الام البتول  العذراء مريم 
امين

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
لك كل الشكر المستحق يا الهنا الصالح
نرجوك يا رب ان تتحن علينا وترحمنا وترفع عن اخواتنا فى امريكا التجربه الصعبه
هم يا رب فى حاجه شديده اليك
مد يدك الحنون واحميهم 
امنحهم سلامك  يا ملك السلام 
فبكلمه منك يا رب تُسكت العاصفه ويحل السكون
امنح التعزيات لكل من فقد غالى واشفى يا رب كل مُصاب وطمن كل قلب خائف
ارحم واصفح واغفر لنا هفواتنا وخطايانا التى صنعناها بمعرفه والتى صنعناها بغير معرفه 
واولا واخيراً فلتكن مشيئتك التى هى دائماً صالحه 
++اميييييييين++​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*انا مش بعرف أصلى كويس .. بس ربنا يحميهم حسب وعده .. ادعونى فى وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى ... مفيش اكتر من كدة ضيق يارب عشان تمد ايدك و تساعد .. يارب انت انتهرت البحر فسكت .. انت تقدر تحمى .. مفيش غيرك ملجأ .. مفيش غيرك حضن بيسيع و بيحفظ .. فمتسيبهمش .. متحولش وجهك عنهم مهما كان السبب هيفضلو ولادك و صنعة أيدك .. تحنن يارب بصلهم بعين الرحمة .. هما مستنيينك انت و انت و بس .. مالهمش غيرك يا ابوهم .. فمتنساهمش .. بص فى كفك هتشوف اساميهم .. امل اذنك هتسمع صراخهم .. ارحمهم يا نبع الرحمة *


----------



## ramzy1913 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نشكرك يا رب على كل حال وفى كل حال ومن اجل كل حال
لانك اعنتنا وخلصتنا ومنحتنا فدائك الذى به قد خلصنا
كم نحتاج اليك يا الهنا نحتاج لحمايتك لرعايتك للاحتماء بك
نحتاج ان تغفر خطايانا وان تجذبنا اليك
نحتاج لان تشفى امراضنا فرجائنا بك انت
نحتاج لان تسيج علينا بدمك الغالى المسفوك لاجلنا على الصليب الذى هو مصدر فخرنا 
احمينا يا يسوع من كل خطر حولنا
فالمتربصين بنا كثيرون وخرافك تهرع اليك خوفاً 
نرجوك يا رب ان تحل وسطنا ان تمنحنا سلامك 
نرجوك ان تسهر علينا يا ابانا الحنان فليس لنا سواك
اعيننا نحوك تترجاك نصلى لاجل ان تعبر بنا تجاربنا بسلام 
فأنت قادر ان تحول احزاننا لرجاء وان تهبنا كل فرح وسلام
اسمع يا رب واستجب لصلواتنا ..امييين


----------



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2012)

يارب يا يسوع
أنت سمحت بالتجربه
وستسمح بمحبتك بالفرح والفرح
شيل عنهم يا يسوع
آمين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أكتوبر 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *باسم الثالوث القدوس *​
> _*صلاه النهاردة هتكون من اجل اخواتنا فى امريكا *_
> _*بسبب الاعصار اللى عندهم *_
> _*ياريت مش تتاخرو علينااااااااا*_​


 
 يا رب اعينهم و قويهم-- خلى الكارثه دى تبقى سبب إنهم يقربوا ليك اكثر و يعرفوا إن الدنيا دى كلها فانيا و مفيش حاجه باقيا  غير محبتك لنا  كلنا يا رب-- امين يا رب


----------



## +ماريا+ (31 أكتوبر 2012)

فكرة جميلة اوى


----------



## johna&jesus (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*انا تعبان  اوى يا رب  محتاج لايدك *
*لم اعد استطيع ان اكمل ما فعلت  انا بدونك  لا اقدر ان افعل اى شيئ *
*اعنى وقوينى لانى حقآ احتاج ليدك لتباركنى اعنى يا معين من ليس له معين*
*اسندنى فضعفى واسمع لصلاتى اللهم ارحمنى انا الخاطى*
*محتاجلك يا يسوع *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*ان كنت قد فعلت  الخطأ ارحمني يا سيد بحسب رحمتك وأدبني لأتعلم كل ما هو صالح فأنت قلت (اي  5: 17 طوبى لرجل يؤدبه الله.فلا ترفض تأديب القدير).*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 مارس 2013)

ا*لنهاردة هنصلى من اجلى اخونا المشرف
aymonded
يارب مد ايدك وقوى اخونا ايمن ساعده واشفيه باركه واعينه على مرضه
اشفيه وكون معاه اديله اكتاف قويه يشيل بيها حمله
اسنده يا ابونا انت حنان ورحيم
وواثقين انك هتمد ايدك وتشفى
كن معانا يا ربى بصلاوات وشفعات جميع قديسيك الذين ارضوك منذ البدء
وعلى راسهم امى العذرا مريم
امين



*


----------



## candy shop (5 مارس 2013)

الهى الحنون القادر على كل شىء 
ارجوك المس ابنك ايمن  واشفيه يا حبيبى يسوع 
*انا هو الرب شافيك 
ربنا والهنا يسوع المسيح
يا من بلمسة من يدك 
شفيت حماة بطرس من الحمى
ربنا يمد ايدة بالشفاء 
بشفاعة امنا العدرا والبطل مارجرجس الرومانى والبابا شنوده وكل مصاف قديسيك
امين يارب استمع واستجب لصلاتنا جميعا*​


----------



## النهيسى (5 مارس 2013)

*الهنا الحنون رب المجد والنعمه
تمجد مع أخى أيمن
بالشفاء العاجل والصحه والعافيه
أسنده يا الهى ببركه أمك الحنون مريم وجميع القديسين ورئيس جندك الملاك ميخائيل
آمين*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مارس 2013)

*إلهنا الحنون ..... ها اصواتنا نرفعها إليك
متوسلين لمراحمك
أن تضع يدك على عبدك
لتمنحه بركة الشفاء
واثقين من محبتك
نشكرك على كل ما تقدمه لنا
لك كل المجد والإكرام
إلى الآبد
آميـــن​*


----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2013)

*ربنا يمد ايده ويشفيك استاذ أيمن
بشفاعه ام النور وكل القدسين ...آمين​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 مارس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ا*لنهاردة هنصلى من اجلى اخونا المشرف
> aymonded
> يارب مد ايدك وقوى اخونا ايمن ساعده واشفيه باركه واعينه على مرضه
> اشفيه وكون معاه اديله اكتاف قويه يشيل بيها حمله
> ...



أمييييييييييييييييين يااارب اسمع مننا كلنا يااارب
واتم الشفاء العاجل لاستاذي الغالي ايمن
بشفاعه ام النور وكل القديسين 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 مارس 2013)

*ربنا يمد ايده ويتمجد ويشفيك استاذي ايمن
ببركه البابا شنودة والبابا كيرلس 
وامي العدرا وجميع مصاف قديسينا
امين.
*


----------



## ramzy1913 (8 مارس 2013)

*ربنا يمد ايده ويتمجد ويشفيك استاذي ايمن
ببركه البابا شنودة والبابا كيرلس 
وامنا العدرا وجميع مصاف قديسينا
امين.*
*





*


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أغسطس 2013)

يلا يا شباب 
ياريت نرجع تانى 
الكتاب بيقول ماجتمع باسمى اتنين او تلاته 
هكون ان فوسطهم ياريت بقى نخلى ربنا يتجمع معانا 
انا مستنيكم وياريت اللى عنده طلبه صلاة لحد معين يحطها هنا 
وكلنا هنصليله​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 أغسطس 2013)

صلاه من اجل اختي 
ربنا يوفقها 
ان اراد ربنا 
بشفاعه ام النور وكل القديسين
امين يارب
​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> صلاه من اجل اختي
> 
> ربنا يوفقها
> ان اراد ربنا
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2013)

انا بطلب صلاه من اجلنا جميعا
ان ربنا يفرح قلوبنا وينولنا كل اللي في بالنا يارب بنعمة ربنا
وبشفاعه ام النور والبابا شنوده وجميع مصاف قديسينا .​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2013)

*بطلب من ربنا اولا يحمى مصر ويباركها ويبعد الشر عنها 
ويقف مع كل الناس
والمرضى يشفيهم والحزانى يعزيهم 
ارجوك ياربى ليس لنا سواك نلجاء ليه وقت الضيق 
اقف مع كل ولادك فى كل مكان وحافظ عليهم 
اقف مع الاقباط المضطهدين 
ارجوك يارب احميهم  وارحمهم 

امين *​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أغسطس 2013)

طيب علشان نفهم بس الموضوع 
احنا هنجمع الطلبات كلها على مدار يوم وهختاره مع بعض طبعآ 
وهنخلى لكل واحد فالطالبات دى يوم  
انا هبتدى بعد ازنكم 
انا هخلى اول يوم اللى هو السبت بكرا 
هطلب طلبه صلاة لاهل مايكل  ان ربنا يعزيهم  
ويكون معاهم الفترة اللى جايه 
والاحد لاخت بنت الكنيسة وكل اللى مستنى النتيجة
الثلاثاء 
لطلبات واثقة ورور​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أغسطس 2013)

_محدش صلى النهاردة ليه ؟؟؟؟_​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أغسطس 2013)

انا صليت وطلبت من ربنا يبارك المنتدى واعضائة والقائمين بالخدمة فية حتي اللى ورا  الكواليس


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أغسطس 2013)

*النهاردة كلنا هندخل نصلى لمايكل كوكو واسرته 
ان ربنا يعزيهم ويديهم سلام وطمأنينة 
ويصبرهم 
يارب يسوع المسيح بنطلب منك 
انك تقف مع ابنك مايكل واسرته 
وتدخل فى قلوبهم السلام والتعزية 
وحد انت القادر على حمل اوجاعنا واناتنا 
بنترجاك يارب تقف معاهم وتمنحهم القوة والصبر 
وتدخل قلوبهم التعزية والتسليم الكامل لمشيئتك 
ابعد عنهم فكر عدو الخير الذى يجول كأسد زائر 
ارجوك يا الهنا ليس لنا سواك ملجائنا الوحيد ورجاننا فى عز ضيقنا 
ارجوك عزيهم يارب واملاهم من سلامك الفائق 
امين *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *النهاردة كلنا هندخل نصلى لمايكل كوكو واسرته
> ان ربنا يعزيهم ويديهم سلام وطمأنينة
> ويصبرهم
> يارب يسوع المسيح بنطلب منك
> ...


اميييييييييين يااارب

ربنا يعزية هو كل اسرته
ويصبرهم ويملئ قلوبهم سكينة 
ربنا يقوية ويقدره يعدي المحنه دي بسلام ياارب
ربنا يعزي كل القلوب الحزينة
بشفاعه ام النور والبابا شنودة
وجميع مصاف قديسينا 
اميين


----------



## johna&jesus (5 أغسطس 2013)

يارب يسوع المسيح نشكرك على كل حال
ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال
نشكرك يارب انك موقفنا قدامك دلوقتى
ومدينا فرص نتوب عارفين يارب ان قلوبنا كلها شر 
ومنستحقش الحب الكبير دا 
 لكن واثقين فيك برضو يارب انك هتملا قلوبنا بحبك 
وهتنور حايتنا بحاجات كتير حلوة 
يارب هنرفع النهاردة صلا من اجل اخونا مايكل 
واسرته انك تبعتلهم تعزيه 
من عندك قويهم ياربى على الفراق 
ساعدهم يا ربى وكن معزيهم 
كن ليهم الاب والام  
+امين +​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 أغسطس 2013)

_*هنصلى لمصر علشان اليوم دا يعدى على خيرررررررر*_
_*يلا كله يجى يصلى بسرررررررعة وياريت نشير الموضوع لكل اللى فالمنتدى *_
_*هنصلى بكرة الساعة 10 الصبح *_
_*وباليل*_​


----------



## grges monir (16 أغسطس 2013)

فعلا يوم صعب ونطلب من ربنا انة يمد ايدة ويدخل


----------



## ramzy1913 (16 أغسطس 2013)

*يارب يسوع المسيح بنطلب منك 
انك تقف مع ابنك مايكل واسرته 
وتدخل فى قلوبهم السلام والتعزية 
وحد انت القادر على حمل اوجاعنا واناتنا 
بنترجاك يارب تقف معاهم وتمنحهم القوة والصبر 
وتدخل قلوبهم التعزية والتسليم الكامل لمشيئتك 
ابعد عنهم فكر عدو الخير الذى يجول كأسد زائر 
ارجوك يا الهنا ليس لنا سواك ملجائنا الوحيد ورجاننا فى عز ضيقنا 
ارجوك عزيهم يارب واملاهم من سلامك الفائق 
امين *


----------



## johna&jesus (16 أغسطس 2013)

ياشباب ياريت نحاول نتجمع مع بعض الساعة عشرة 
علشان نصلى مع بعض لاجل مصر 
ياريت نتجمع لاجل مصر


----------



## johna&jesus (16 أغسطس 2013)

يلاااااااا يا شبااااااااااااااب  هنصلى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أغسطس 2013)

*يارب  يسوع المسيح نصلى من أجل بلادنا مصر. تعالَ أيها الرب يسوع على بلادنا.
  تعالَ املك على كل شارع وكل حارة وكل زقاق. املك على القلوب والنفوس  والأرواح. 
املك بالسلام، املك بالطمأنينة. روحك القدوس سور نار من حولنا.
  دم المسيح يحمينا ويحمى أولادنا، وبيوتنا، وأجسادنا، وأرواحنا، وأعمالنا،  وكنائسنا، وممتلكاتنا. 
نرش دم المسيح على أبوابنا وعلى أعتابنا. 
يارب يسوع  المسيح باسمك المقدس ننتهر روح الشيطان - هو يأتي على بلادنا بسيف ورمح،
  وأما نحن أولادك نأتي عليه باسم رب الجنود يسوع المسيح. 
ننتهرك يا أيها  الروح الشرير باسم يسوع المسيح أن لا تدخل إلى بلادنا،
 وأن لا ترمي سهم  يصيب أولادنا، وأن لا تتقدم علينا بترس بل تنكسر جميع أتراسك وتُفنى إلى  الأبد،
 وأن لا يقيم على بلادنا متاريس بل جميع منافذ بلادنا 
وجميع حدودنا  من الشمال إلى الجنوب من الشرق إلى الغرب، 
محمية بدم يسوع المسيح، بل في  الطريق الذي جاء فيه يرجع وإلى هذه المدينة لا يدخل.
+  امين +
*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 أغسطس 2013)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب 
*نشكرك على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال*
*نشكرك يارب على التجربة الحلوة دى *
*وياريت يارب تقبل كنايسنا اللى اتحرقت كبخور ليك *
*ااقبل صلاتك انظر الى ضعف اولادك *
*ليس لنا الا انتا يالله*
*انر عيون اخواتنا اللى بيحرقو كنايسنا *
*فرح قلوبهم  قويهم على شرهم *
*ياريت يارب تغيرهم قبل ما يموتو *
*ويجولك *
*وحافظ يارب على باقى الكنايس *
*وعلى اولادك وعلى الارض اللى انتا حافظها من سنين *
*ياريت يارب تخليك معانا الفترة دى *
*البلد محتاجاك وكنيستك محتاجاك*
*امين *​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أغسطس 2013)

يا ريت يا جماعه الكل يرفع قلبه لربنا علشان النقيب مينا ملاك هيدخل العمليات بعد شويه الكل يرفع قلبه لربنا علشان ربنا يمد ايده ياررررررب بشفاعة ام النور وسريع الندهه مد ايديك واتمجد
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أغسطس 2013)

يارب مد ايدك انت
اشفي  ارحم 
دول ولادك
انت قلت ادعوني وسط الضيق انقزك فتمجدني
نمجد اسمك ونعلية لا نك تمع وتستجيب ولك كل المجد
امين​


----------



## soso a (19 أغسطس 2013)

يا الهنا المتحنن على الجميع 

تحنن على عبيدك وارحمناااااا 

ومد بيد الشفاء لكل مريض 

وعزى كل قلب موجوع 

ارحم شعبك وصنعه يديك ​


----------



## ramzy1913 (19 أغسطس 2013)

*قدوس انت ياربى يسوع المسيح


المحيى


انت قلت


من امن بى ولو مات فسيحيا


ومن كان حيا" فلن يموت الى الابد


انى اومن بك فتمم لى مواعيدك


قدوس انت ياربى يسوع المسيح


الشافى


انا فى وحشه مخيفه وليس لى انسان


يلقينى فى البركه وانت تبحث عن المخلع
تقدم انت يارب وضع يدك على النقيب مينا ملاك

وساعده لانك انت الطبيب ولا طبيب غيرك


يعطى المعيى القدره


ولعديم القوة يكثر شده


قدوس انت ياربى يسوع المسيح

لان لك الملك والقوة الى الابد
*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 أغسطس 2013)

*يارب بدموعنا ليك بنصرخ 
احمي ولادك و مد ايدك و اشفي ولادك اللي انت سمحت انهم هيبقوا 
يارب بصرخ ليك بدموعي عزي قلوب الامهات 
مهما قلبي اتوجع مش هحس بنار الام اللي فقدت ابن ليها 
بصرخ ليك يا الهي تعزيها و و تصبر قلبها 
و تديها سلامك و امانك 
يارب مالناش غيرك نترجاه 
بنطلب منك بدالة كبيرة عندك و احنا عارفين ان احنا غاليين على قلبك 
و مش هنكون ابدا احن منك 
بنطلب منك يارب تعزي قلوبنا 
و تحمي بيوتنا 
و تحافظ على ولادك يارب 
و تحمي كنائسك و اديرتك 
و تحافظ على دم كل مصري 
مالناش غيرك يارب نطلبه 
انت سامعنا وقادر  تكون لينا معين 
احمي مصر يارب 
احميها يا يسوع ياربي العظيم الرؤؤوف المتحنن 
عزي قلوب الموجوعين و حل فيها بروحك القدوس و اديها فرحك انت 
مش فرح العالم 
اديها سلامك انت علشان حتى لو حوالينا الحروب نكون جوة حضنك مطمنين
ارحمنا يارب بنصرخ ليك بدموع 
حافظ على بلدك وولادك و بيوتك 
احمي مصر يارب
و لتكن مشيئتك في كل حين ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أغسطس 2013)

*ربى يسوع ..... مصر نضعها بين يديك .... انا واثق انك بتطهرها من اوحالها .... واننا فى زمن مولد مصر الجديدة .... مصر اللى انت باركتها بمجيئك لها .... رغم وجود بلدان اخرى اكثر قربا منها .... لكنك اخترت مصر ... واكيد هناك حكمة من اختيارك ... عشان كده انا مطمئن لكنى موجوع ..... فبيدك الحنونة امحو اوجاع كل إنسان بيقد حبيب له .... احفظ اولادك بيمينك .... والغير مؤمنين انر قلوبهم واذهانهم .... وحررهم من قبضة إبليس ... لأنهم هم ايضا صنعة يديك ..... لك كل المجد ... إلى الأبد ..... آميـــــن*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أغسطس 2013)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب .
...................................
.........................................
...................................................................​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أغسطس 2013)

امين 
وفاه الشهيد المصاب البطل "مينا ممدوح" ٢١ سنة بعد أن لفظ انفاسة الأخيرة
 ومن المقرر أن تقام الجنازة في كنيسة مارجرجس بالدقهلية فو وصول جثمانه الطاهر  
ربنا ينيح نفسك يا مينا  انتا وكل اصحابك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أغسطس 2013)

*"يا رب نشكرك لأجل شعب مصر الذي باركته ببركة خاصة. ونصلي أن تعطي قلباً  جديداً لهذا الشعب كي يعبدوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك، وأن ينقادوا بروحك  القدوس لإتمام مشيئتك. بركة خاصة لأجل التحولات التي تحصل في هذا البلد كي  يتمجد إسمك أكثر فأكثر من خلال كنيستك وأولادك فيها. حافظ على هذا الشعب من  الفتنة والقتل أيها السيد الرب، وأعطي المسؤولين الحكمة للحفاظ على أمن  المواطنين والكنائس. لأجل خاطر أولادك وكنيستك في مصر إحمي مصر من كل شر  وشبه شر، وسور حول كنيستك التي وعدت بأن أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها. بإسم  الرب يسوع المسيح وشفاعة ام مريم العذراء ام النور نرفع صلاتنا هذه كي  تبارك مصر حكومة وشعباً ليعم السلام والطمأنينة في ربوعه. 

**يا رب،ان شعبك هذا يطلب منك الرحمة.انهم يبحثون عن الحق،*

*ويريدون معرفة ما هم والى اين هذا البلد الذي يعيشون فيه ذاهب بهم.*

*انهم لا يطلبون الكثير هم لا يريدون سوى العيش بسلام وحرية وكرامة.انت باركتهم و اخذتهم على عاتقك. 
اعطهم يا رب الايمان بقدرتهم على تحقيق ما يحلمون به .
هم يؤمنون بانك تجعل كل شيء جديدا.فساعدهم ايها الاب على تحويل وجه بلدهم نحو الحرية،
واحلال السلام والعدل كي يعيش اباؤهم في ظل انجيلك دون اي خوف 
يارب تعالى وحقق وعودك فى مصر يارب.

امين*​



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> امين
> وفاه الشهيد المصاب البطل "مينا ممدوح" ٢١ سنة بعد أن لفظ انفاسة الأخيرة
> ومن المقرر أن تقام الجنازة في كنيسة مارجرجس بالدقهلية فو وصول جثمانه الطاهر
> ربنا ينيح نفسك يا مينا  انتا وكل اصحابك​


ياعدرا ارحمينا

ده انا كنت لسه داخله اصليله وادعيله !!

ربنا يرحمه يارب ويصبر اهله عليه
ويعزي قولبهم ويعديهم من المحنة دي بسلام 
ياعدرا اقفي معاهم المسي قلوبهم وعزيهم
ياامي صبريهم وبحنانك راعيهم 


ربنا يكون مع النقيب مينا ملاك ويقوم من العمليات بسلامة يارب
ياعدرا ياامي اقفي معاه يابابا شنوده اتشفع من اجله
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب نجييه وقومه لاهله بالسلامه ومتحرقش قلبهم عليه يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

ابتى لا 
لن اتحدث معك بلغة الاب 
فانا عندما اخطئ
اكون متذكرك وتكون فذاكرتى 
اعترف بوجودك ولكنى لا اكون مرحب به
اعلم انى المتك كثيرآ 
فبكل خطيه منى 
كنت ارفع كل ما املك من اسلحة 
وادوات اهانه 
فبثقت على وجهك
لعنتك مع الاعنين 
اهنتك 
انكرتك
لم اكن على شبهك ومثالك 
اشتهيت العالم واشتهانى 
فاجبرنى على الهروب من حظيرتك
خرجت لكى اجد العالم وشهواته الزائفة 
تركت بيتى وبيت ابى 
ذهبت الى الشيطان وكلى فرح كنت اعتقد انها حريه 
ولكنه قيدنى وجعلنى عبدآ له
سيدى والهى اشتاق اليك 
اشتاق للجلوس تحت قدميك
اشتقت الى احضانك
فتسعدنى 
ادخل يارب بيتى 
ساعدنى على فك قيودى 
يالهى توبنى قبل ما تاخذنى 
+++امين +++​


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

يارب في قلوب الحزن ماليها 

علي فقدان اعز ماليها

وحدك انت اللي تعزيهم وتصبر قلوبهم علي فراق اغلي ماليهم

مجرد مشاعر جوايا خرجت في كلمات بسيطة 

ربنا ينيح كل نفس تألمت وسفكت الدماء من اجل دينها ومن اجل شعبها وبلدها
​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> يارب في قلوب الحزن ماليها ​
> 
> علي فقدان اعز ماليها​
> وحدك انت اللي تعزيهم وتصبر قلوبهم علي فراق اغلي ماليهم​
> ...


++امين++


----------



## candy shop (26 أغسطس 2013)

*كتير بقول اشكرك يارب *
​  *على حاجات بتحصل فى حياتى *
 *لكن لما بقعد مع نفسى*


 *ببقى عاوزة اقول *
 *كل لحظة اشكرك يارب*
 *نفسى اعلم قلبى ازاى*
 *كل نبضة فيه تنطق*
 *و تقول اشكرك يارب*
 *اشكرك يارب *
 *على كل حاجة*
 *بتمر فى حياتى*
 *اشكرك يارب *
 *انك خلقتنى ابنك*
 *و فى حضنك *
 *و بتعد لى ابديتك*
 *اشكرك لأنك بتسمحلى*
 *اكلمك و اشكيلك *
 *و احكيلك *
 *و تسمعلى فى كل كلمة ..*
 *و انت ملك الملوك و رب الارباب*
 *اشكرك لأنك بتغفر لى*
 *كل كسل و تهاون*
 *فى حياتى الروحية معاك*
 *أشكرك لأنك بتستحملنى*
 *وقت تعبى و مش بقدر *
 *اتكلم معاك و اقف اصلى *
 *رغم انك بتكون مشتاق انى اكلمك*

*بحبك يا يسوع*
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

يارب يسوع انت يارب اله عظيم وحنين اوي 
دايما بزعلك واول ماتعب بجري عليك بتاخدني ف حضنك وتحسسني بالأمان
كتير يارب كنت بكون تايهة ومش عارفة اختار طريقي وكنت بقف ف الطريق مش عارفة اختارولا امشي اذاي 
كنت اطلبك الاقيك اخدتني ومسكت اديا وكتير شلتني ووصلتني للطريق الصح
يارب كتير ناس فرقوني وطلبت منك تاخدني عندك علشان ارتاح 
فكرتني ان في ناس محتاجين ليا ولسة في كتير بيحبوني وعايزين وجودي
كتير يارب قلبي اتملي احزان وكتير عاتبتك كنت بتسبني لحد مافهم ان ده الصالح ليا 
انهاردة انا بصلي ليك علشان اقولك 
انا بشكرك علي كل حاجة انت عملتها علشان خاطري
شكرا علي حنانك ومحبتك
وبطلب منك طلب غالي عليا يارب 
علشان خاطري 
في اخواتي قلوبهم تعبانة ومجروحة 
محتاجين ليك اوي دلوقتي
ممكن تاخدهم ف حضنك شوية
ممكن تحوط عليهم وتدفي قلوبهم 
انا يارب بحبهم اوي ومش بحب اشوفهم 
زعلانين وتعبانين ومجروحين
انت بتحبهم اكتر مني كتير
بطلب منك تكون جنبهم يا الهي
ولتكن مشيئتك ف كل حين . 
امين ​


----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2013)

*اسمعني صوتك ربي احتاج لصوتك الحنون

**يأخذني بعيدا عن ضوضاء العالم *

*احتاج لكلمتك تغذيني وتقويني *

*احتاج لروحك القدوس مرشدا ومعلما وقائدا *

*اريد ان اميز صوتك بين الاف الاصوات*

*ماذا تريد يارب انا افعل يارب *

*فأن عبدك يسمع وساعدني دوما ان اعمل*
*مايرضيك آمين*

​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

من مزامير النوم 

 يا رب إليك صرخت فاستمع لي. أنصت إلى صوت تضرعي، إذا ما صرختُ إليك. لتسقم صلاتي كالبخور قدامك. وليكن رفع يدي كذبيحة مسائية. ضع يا رب حافظا لفمي، وبابا حصينا لشفتي. ولا تمل قلبي إلى كلام الشر، فيتعلل بعلل في الخطايا مع أناس فاعلي الإثم، ولا أتفق مع مختاريهم. فليؤدبني الصديق برحمة ويوبخني. أما زيت الخاطئ فلا يدهن رأسي، لأن صلاتي أيضا بمسرة. قد ابتُلِع أقوياؤهم عند الصخرة، يسمعون كلماتي لأنهم استلذوا. مثل شحم الأرض انشقوا على الأرض. تبددت عظامهم عند الجحيم، لأن عيوننا إليك يا رب، يا رب عليك توكلت فلا تقتل نفسي. احفظني من الفخ الذي قد نصبوه لي. ومن شكوك فاعلي الإثم. يسقط الخطاة في شبكتهم، وأكون أنا وحدي حتى يجوزَ الإثم هلليلويا​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أغسطس 2013)

إني أحبك يا رب فزد حبي اضطراماً 


وها ان نفسي نادمة على آثامها فزدها ندامة


أرشدني يا رب بحكمتك أضبطني بعدلك


عزني برحمتك استرني بقدرتك


أني اريد يا رب كل ما تريده وما دمت تريده ولأنك تريده


إجعلني يا رب حاراً في صلاتي


قنوعاً في مأكلي أميناً في وظيفتي


ثابتاً في مقاصدي


صيرني يا رب أنيساً في معاشرتي


مؤدباً في تصرفي عفيفاً في حديثي


مستقيمــاً فــي سيــرتــي


فها أنا يا رب أقدم لك أفكاري وأقوالي وأفعالي


فأجعلني افكر فيك واتكلم عنك


وأشتغل لك وأتعب من أجلك

صيرني يا رب رصيناً في أموري


شجاعاً في مخاطري


صبوراً في شدائدي متواضعاً في نجاحي


أنر يا رب عقلي وقوى إرادتي


وطهر جسدي وقدّس نفسي


عرفني يا رب ما أحقر الأرض وما أعظم السماء


ما أقصر الزمان وما اطول الأبديّة

ولتكن مشيئتك امين .​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 أغسطس 2013)

*المزمور المائة و الثامن والثلاثون



    1 لداود. أحمدك من كل قلبي. قدام الآلهة أرنم لك

    2 أسجد في هيكل قدسك، وأحمد اسمك على رحمتك وحقك، لأنك قد عظمت كلمتك على كل اسمك

    3 في يوم دعوتك أجبتني . شجعتني قوة في نفسي

    4 يحمدك يارب كل ملوك الأرض، إذا سمعوا كلمات فمك

    5 ويرنمون في طرق الرب ، لأن مجد الرب عظيم

    6 لأن الرب عال ويرى المتواضع، أما المتكبر فيعرفه من بعيد

    7 إن سلكت في وسط الضيق تحيني. على غضب أعدائي تمد يدك، وتخلصني يمينك

    8 الرب يحامي عني. يارب، رحمتك إلى الأبد. عن أعمال يديك لا تتخل ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (29 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (29 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 أغسطس 2013)

*المزمور ده لما بكون قلقانة او خايفة من حاجة بيطمني 
تعالوا نصليه سوا 

المزمور الحادي والتسعون




    1 الساكن في ستر العلي ، في ظل القدير يبيت

    2 أقول للرب: ملجإي وحصني. إلهي فأتكل عليه

    3 لأنه ينجيك من فخ الصياد ومن الوبإ الخطر

    4 بخوافيه يظللك، وتحت أجنحته تحتمي. ترس ومجن حقه

    5 لا تخشى من خوف الليل، ولا من سهم يطير في النهار

    6 ولا من وبإ يسلك في الدجى، ولا من هلاك يفسد في الظهيرة

    7 يسقط عن جانبك ألف، وربوات عن يمينك. إليك لا يقرب

    8 إنما بعينيك تنظر وترى مجازاة الأشرار

    9 لأنك قلت: أنت يارب ملجإي. جعلت العلي مسكنك

    10 لا يلاقيك شر، ولا تدنو ضربة من خيمتك

    11 لأنه يوصي ملائكته بك لكي يحفظوك في كل طرقك

    12 على الأيدي يحملونك لئلا تصدم بحجر رجلك

    13 على الأسد والصل تطأ . الشبل والثعبان تدوس

    14 لأنه تعلق بي أنجيه . أرفعه لأنه عرف اسمي

    15 يدعوني فأستجيب له، معه أنا في الضيق، أنقذه وأمجده

    16 من طول الأيام أشبعه ، وأريه خلاصي​*


----------



## tamav maria (29 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 أغسطس 2013)

*‫يارب احمي شعبك في سوريا انت تعلم ما يحاك على بلدنا من الخارج والداخل فانظر الى شعبك ومدهم بالحماية ليشهدوا انك انت هو رب الارباب وسيد الاسياد
يارب بنشكرك لانك دوما تعين وتحمي ولازلت تحمي الى النهاية
يارب بنصلي لاجل كل مازال بعيد عنك يعرفك ويقترب اليك
انت تعطي الحياة والسلام
امين*​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## soso a (29 أغسطس 2013)

يا الهنا الحنون العالم بكل الامور والخفايا

ارحم شعبك بسوريا 

فنحن نعلم ان وعدك صادق وامين وتنجينا حسب وعودك 

كما نجيت دانيا بجب الاسود 

والفتيه من اتون النار 

نجى شعبك من اتون الحرب ان كانت نار عسكريه او نار فتنه 

ارحمهم واعينهم واحمنا واعنا 

امين ​


----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> ​


 يارب دبر الصالح لكل الشعووووووووووووب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2013)

كلدانية قال:


>


وشعب الرب يقول امين


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

يامريم العالم الذي بك ومنه انبثق النور هاهو جريح وفيه يقتل اطفالنا وشبابنا 
تحنني على شرقنا ولاتسمحي للشر أن
يسيطر على بلداننا فالرب فدانا بصليبه
المقدس وكنت انتي شريكة هذا الفداء
ومنك نستمد القوة لنصرتنا وتحت ظل حمايتك
تستري علينا لنعيش بسلام وهناء
......آمين​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> يامريم العالم الذي بك ومنه انبثق النور هاهو جريح وفيه يقتل اطفالنا وشبابنا
> 
> تحنني على شرقنا ولاتسمحي للشر أن
> يسيطر على بلداننا فالرب فدانا بصليبه
> ...


+ امين +​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

* 
 
 




سلام السيد 
المسيح..

إحدى السيدات الفاضلات (والتي أناديها 
دائماً بأمي) تمر إبنتها حالياً بوعي ومرض منذ فترة..

أرجوكم أضيئوا 
الشمعة وصلوا لأجلها ولأجل ابنتها.
إن كانت هذه السيدة الفاضلة تخدم بفرح شديد، 
فلا نتمنى من الرب الإله إلا أن يشفي ابنتها المتعبة وأن يعوض أي ألم بفرح كبير 
يسعدها ويشفيها حتى من نسمة الهواء.

الإبنة المريضة أنا لا أعرفها لكنها 
ولكونها إبنة أمي.. فهي ستكون بالتالي أختي..

أرجو جميعكم ترديد معي هذه 
الصلاة:

باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس، إله واحد آمين..
إلهنا القدوس، 
إلهنا العظيم، إلهنا الأبدي
 إرحم أختنا المريضة التي هي بحاجة 
لشفاعتك.
إشفيها من مرضها التي تعاني به.
إجعلها تعود افضل مما كانت 
عليه.
يارب إحميها من كل شر وشبه شر.
يا إلهنا الرحيم، كن في عون أمها 
الفاضلة والقديرة..
ولا تسمح لها بأن تتألم أو تحزن أو تتوجع.
إشفي أختنا 
بشفاعة آلام إبنك الذي تألم لأجلنا على الصليب
 آمين يا إلهنا الأبدي 
والعظيم.

آمين.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
 
يارب كن معاها واشفيها 
وحول كل حزن لفرح
امين​ 
*


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

هنرفع قلوبنا النهاردة علشان بنت المسيح 
اللى كلنا واثقين ان ربنا زعلان كتير عليها
نرفع صلاة لاجل بنت من بنات ربنا 
ساندرا 
+بسم الثالوث القدوث+
الهى وربى يسوع المسيح ابى الصالح 
كتير اوى يا ربى بنقف نطلب صلاة 
احنا عارفين  ان ابليس بيحاول يضحك عليآ 
بحاجات كتير بطريقة صلاتنا الغلط 
ان احنا مبنقدرش نقف قدامك بصدق
ربى يسوع بنرفع قلوبنا  وهى مكسورة لاجل بنتك ساندرا
خروف ضال طريقة  مستنيك ترجعه
يارب هى لو قادرة ترجع وتسيب خطاياها كانت رجعت
هى مش قادرة بس انتا رب القدرة 
انتا الاب الحنين
يارب مش انتا قولت لو ابويا وامى سابونى انتا هتفضل  معايا 
مش انتا قولت ان السما تفرح بخاطى يتوب احسن من 99 صالح
يارب احنا عارفين ان صلاتنا رغم ضعفها سلاح قوى ضد ابليس وجنوده
وانتا قولت ان اجتمع 2 او 3 باسمى فاكون انا فوسطهم
يارب ابليس بيقول ان خطايانا  هتخليك تخبى وشك عننا 
احنا مش هنصدقة دانتا ابونا الحنين 
اللى محافظ علينا 
يارب انت قولت اليد الممتدة الى السماء لا تعود فارغة
واحنا بنرفع ايدينا وقلوبنا  علشان خاطر بنتك 
يارب عارفين ان كل ما تكون التجربة صعبه وثقيله 
بركتها بتكون حلوة وجميلة 
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
مفيش فادينا غير الصلاة نملكها 
و هنصلى لحد ماتدينا جواب بانك هترجع بنتك تانى ليك
ولينا 
يارب 
هنقولك كلمة بنتك وامنا تماف ايرينى 
توبنى قبل ما تاخذنى
توبها يارب قبل ما تاخذها
او خذها ليك انتا فحضنك انتا 
ابعدها عن ابليس
وعن العالم كرها فالعالم وشهواته
+امين++
ياريت كلنا نحط اسم اختنا ساندر
على المذابح 
ربنا يباركنا كلنا ويحافظ علينا​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هنرفع قلوبنا النهاردة علشان بنت المسيح
> اللى كلنا واثقين ان ربنا زعلان كتير عليها
> نرفع صلاة لاجل بنت من بنات ربنا
> ساندرا
> ...


وشعب الرب يقول امين


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

*ياربى يسوع المسيح مخلصى الصالح 
انا عارفة انى خاطية وكلى ذنوب لكن رجائى فيك كبير 
انك اب رؤوف ورحوم على كل ولادك 
وبتقل الخاطى لو تاب ورجع تخده فى حضنك من تانى 
ارجوك يارب اتوسل بقلب مليان مرارة على بنتك الغالية عليك ساندرا 
انت وحدك يارب قادر تردها ليك من تانى 
تفتح عنيها على طريق النور وترجع لحضنك اللى مفيش احن منه فى الدنيا 
هى جريت ورا شهواتها والعالم المليان بالشرور 
لكن رحمتك وغفرانك فاقوا الحدود 
رجعها ليك يارب من تانى نور طريقها 
اقبلها يارب زى ما قبلت الابن الضال 
بعد ما ندم ورجع تانى لحضنك 
رجائنا فيك يا مخلصى انك تردها ليك من تانى 
بكل قلوبنا يارب ودموعنا بنادى عليك ارحم بنتك وصانعة يديك 
من الهلاك وطريق الشر 
ابليس كأسد زائر بيجول حواليها 
انت وحدك بس قادر تنتهره وتقيده بقيود من حديد 
وتنقذ بنتك منه اتوسل اليك ياالهى الحنون ارحمها وسامحها 
ورجعها لحضنك ولكنيستك تانى 
بركة وشفاعة الست العدرا وكل مصاف قديسيك 
الذين ارضوك من البدء 
امين 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أغسطس 2013)

*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نشكرك على كل حال وفى كل حال ومن اجل كل حال
الهنا الصالح راعى الخراف يا من ليس لنا سواااه
"تَكْثُرُ أَوْجَاعُهُمُ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَعُوا وَرَاءَ آخَرَ" 
نعم ابنتك ساندرا ابتعدت ونعم اختارت اخر ولكننا نؤمن انك لن تتركها
نؤمن يا رب انك ستذهب وتحملها على كتفيك كحملك للخروف الضال
نحن ابنائك بحسب وعدك الصاادق للابد
"أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ وَأَنْتُمُ الأَغْصَانُ. الَّذِي يَثْبُتُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ هذَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ، لأَنَّكُمْ بِدُونِي لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَفْعَلُوا شَيْئًا"
اليوم يا رب اجتمعنا لنصلى من اجلها ..نصلى لك بدموعنا وبتضرع قلوبنا المنسحقه امامك
نرجوك يا رب الا تتركها فى طريق الشر تسير لئلا يُدمى الشوك اقدامها
أمامك يا رب نرفع صلواتنا ونرجوك أن تسمع وتستجيب 
بارك حياتها المس قلبها انر لها الطريق 
لا تتركها للخطيه تفترسها وتُفقدها الابديه
"يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ، وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ" 
نقف أمامك يا رب رغم أننا خُطاه ونصنع الشر ولكننا نثق فى تحننك علينا 
نؤمن نؤمن نؤمن أن صلاواتنا مرفوعه أمامك كبخور ورغم ضعفاتنا فبقوتك يا رب نحن اقوياء
تحنن يا رب على ابنتك بشفاعة أم النور العذراء مريم وكل مصاف القديسين والشهداء الابرار ..امييييييين​*


----------



## النهيسى (1 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هنرفع قلوبنا النهاردة علشان بنت المسيح
> اللى كلنا واثقين ان ربنا زعلان كتير عليها
> نرفع صلاة لاجل بنت من بنات ربنا
> ساندرا
> ...


_*
ربنا معاها ويسندها*_​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هنرفع قلوبنا النهاردة علشان بنت المسيح
> اللى كلنا واثقين ان ربنا زعلان كتير عليها
> نرفع صلاة لاجل بنت من بنات ربنا
> ساندرا
> ...



*يارب إنجدها 
مالهاش غيرك 
إتصرف إنت معاها​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (1 سبتمبر 2013)

ابانا الذي ف السموات 
انت يارب اللي علمتنا لما نيجي نصلي نقولك يا ابانا . وانت فعلا احن اب علينا 
اب سهران علينا لا بتنعس ولا بتنام 
حارسنا وناقشنا علي كفك. بنطلب منك يا ابانا الحنون العطوف بدالة المحبة اللي انت
ماليت قلوبنا بيها . تنقذ اختنا ساندرا.  اختنا يارب اللي الخطية بعدت عنيها عنك ونسيتها ان لو ابوها الأرضي بعها عندها اب ف  السما اشتراها بدمو. بنطلب منك لأحساسنا بحنانك وعطفك علينا بنطلب منك لان مهما قلوب الناس حنت مش هيكون ذي حنانك انت يارب . اختنا محتاجالك ترجعلها انت يارب وتشيل الغشاوة عن عنيها وتبعدها عن​ سكة الضلمة اللي الشيطان رسمها ليها وتاخدها ليك ف طريق النور والحياة. تحييها  من الخطية من الموت. يارب انت مشيت للسامرية علشان ترجعها ليك . انت يارب روحلها واظهر مجدك ليها واديها كل ألأحاسيس اللي افتقدتها. عرفها حنانك يارب . بنطلب منك يا يسوع واحنا كلنا اخطاء وذنوب بس احنا عارفين دايما انك اب بيسامح. بنطلب منك لاجل اختنا ساندرا . بنتك اللي تايهة وسط ظلام العالم . تردها ليك ولطريقك وترحمها . بنصرخ ليك بقلوبنا بنتضرع قدامك تنشلها من الضياع ده. وتاخدها جوة احضانك وتحميها . بنطلب منك وكلنا ثقة ف محبتك الفائقة وعارفين ان كله  بمشيئتك وبحكمتك يا الهنا الصالح . 
لتكن مشيئتك ف كل حين . 
امين


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هنرفع قلوبنا النهاردة علشان بنت المسيح
> اللى كلنا واثقين ان ربنا زعلان كتير عليها
> نرفع صلاة لاجل بنت من بنات ربنا
> ساندرا
> ...


امين ياااااااااااااااااارب
ربنا يتحنن عليها ويمد ايده وينجدها ويسندها
ويبعد عنها اي شر ويبعد عنها عدو الخير
ويقرب منها الناس اللي فيها خير
ياارب حافظ عليها واحفظها
اهديها يارب ورجعها لحضنك ولبيتك من تاني
ياارب اسعدها وساعدها
ياام النور متسبيش بنتك في وسط المهالك ونجيها
ياعدرا انقذيها ولحضنك وحضن مامتها رجعيها
بشفاعتك ياامي وبشفاعه البابا شنودة وجميع مصاف قديسينا
امين


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

نرفع قلوبنا كلنا علشان ربنا يطمن قلب جون
علي بنت ربنا هي ذي اخته الكبيره
هو قلقان عليها ونتمني تكون بخير
ونطلب من ربنا يحافظ عليها وترجع بالف سلامه
ويفرح قلبها ويحميها من اي شر او شبه شر


++بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين++
ربي والهي يسوع  رجائي ليك ياحبيبي
ان تطمن قلب ابنك جون علي بنت ربنا 
وتملي قلبه طمائنينه وسلام داخلي 
وبطلب منك ياحبيبي ان تكون مع بنت ربنا
وتحافظ عليها ارجوك يارب حافظ علي بنتك 
وانها تكون بخير وترجع تاني 
بشفاعه ام النور وكل مصاف القديسين
اسمعنا عندما ندعوك بالشكر
أبانا الذي في السموات........

​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (2 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> نرفع قلوبنا كلنا علشان ربنا يطمن قلب جون
> علي بنت ربنا هي ذي اخته الكبيره
> هو قلقان عليها ونتمني تكون بخير
> ونطلب من ربنا يحافظ عليها وترجع بالف سلامه
> ...



اميييييييين يارب

اقف معاها ومد ايدك متسبهاش لوحدها


----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> نرفع قلوبنا كلنا علشان ربنا يطمن قلب جون
> 
> علي بنت ربنا هي ذي اخته الكبيره
> هو قلقان عليها ونتمني تكون بخير
> ...


يارب ابليس بيقولى 
انى ضايع ومليش وش انى اكلمك 
يارب انتا عارف بحالتى دلوقتى وانا عارف ان ايدك هتشتغل وهتعمل معجزات 
يارب انا واثق فيك اكتر من نفسى 
عمرك يارب مخزلتنى عمرك يارب  معطلت حاجة فيها خير ليا 
يارب قلبى موجوع اوى 
على البنت دى 
دى خدمتك 
مانتا عارفها 
مش انتا نقشها على كفك 
مش هى فحدقة عينك 
دى و عودك انتا 
وانا مش متعود منك انك بتخلف وعودك
يارب سامحنى 
بس الحمل تقل اوى 
المرة دى 
ادينى اكتاف اقوى 
ساعدنى 
ارحمنى 
وقوينى 
+امين +​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*ربى والهى ومخلصى الصالح حافظ على بنتك
وطمنا عليها قلوبنا موجوعة عليها 
هى بنتك اللى  بتخدم بكل امانة ارجوك يارب حافظ عليها واحميها من اى شر 
ارجوك يارب متوجعش قلوبنا عليها اكتر من كدا 
قلقانة عليها يارب وقلبى وجعنى 
مد ايدك انت يارب وطمن قلوبنا
ملناش غيرك نجرى عليه فى وقت الضيق 
ارجوك حافظ على بنتك 

*​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2013)

تأمل نظرة جديدة للنفس - أبونا داود لمعي​


----------



## mary naeem (2 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا قادر على كل شيء


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> نرفع قلوبنا كلنا علشان ربنا يطمن قلب جون
> علي بنت ربنا هي ذي اخته الكبيره
> هو قلقان عليها ونتمني تكون بخير
> ونطلب من ربنا يحافظ عليها وترجع بالف سلامه
> ...


امين يارب
ربنا يطمن باله ويريح قلبه عليها يارب
ويارب احفظ بنتك من اي شر واحفظها واحفظ طرقها
ياامي العدرا انا واثقه انك هتكوني مع بنتك ومش هتسبيها ابدا غير اما ابنك يطمن عليها
يارب طمنا كلنا عليها 
ياعدرا بشافعتك ريحي قلوبنا عليها
ويابابا شنودة طمنا عليها بشفاعتك
وشفاعة جميع مصاف قديسينا
امين+


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب بنطلب منك من اجل ابنتك ساندرا
امسك يمينها يارب و ارشدها للطريق الصحيح
رجعها ليك من تاني و ما تسيبهاش تهلك و لا تسمح لعدو الخير بأنه يبعدها عنك
يارب انت اللي بتسعى و بتدور على الخروف الضال و مش بتسيبه الا لما ترجعه لحضنك
يا يسوع بنتك محتاجالك اوي 
ساعدها و اسندها و انصرها على الخطية و قويها على قيود عدو الخير
بشفاعة ام النور مريم و حبيبك الانبا كاراس السائح و جميع مصاف قديسيك
امين


----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2013)

صلاتى ليك يارب النهاردة شكر 
ايو شكرا على كل حاجة 
على بنتك اللى انتا حافظت عليها وعملت معاها معجزة حلوة اوى 
وعلى انك خلتنى اصلى بجد
وعلى فرحتى اللى زرعتها جوايا
بجد يارب بحبك اوى وسعيد بيك اووووى
شكرآ يارب على انك محافظ على كل ولادك
شكرآ يا رب​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 سبتمبر 2013)

من مزامير صلاة النوم 

 سبحي الرب يا أورشليم، سبحي إلهك يا صهيون. لأنه قد قوى مغاليق أبوابك وبارك بنيك فيك. الذي جعل تخومَك في سلام، ويملأك من شحم الحنطة. الذي يرسل كلمته إلى الأرض فيسرع قوله عاجلا جدا. المعطي الثلج كالصوف، المذري الضباب كالرماد، ويلقي الجليد مثل الفتات. قدام وجه برْدِه من يقوم. يرسل كلمته فتذيبه، تهب ريحه فتسيل المياه. المخبر كلمته ليعقوب وفرائضه وأحكامه لإسرائيل. لم يصنع هكذا بكل الأمم، وأحكامُه لم يوضحها لهم

  هلليلويا.​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

صلاه اليوم 
لكل خدام المنتدى 
بسم الثالوث القدوس
نرفع صلاتنا اليك يارب باسم  كل واحد من ولادك
كل خدامك اللى فالمنتدى هنا يارب كون معاهم 
باركهم وحافظ عليهم خلى خدمتهم مثمرة 
ابعد عنهم كل ضربات ابليس
قويهم حافظ على خدمتهم وكبرها
يارب كون مع  كل عضو باسمه 
ااقف مع امى  امة ومع بنتها 
ااقف مع مينا وبارك فى المحل الجديد بتاعه 
اا_قف مع امى كاندى وحافظ عليها
ااقف مع لارا بنتك وقويها على الايام
ااقف مع تاسونى مارى فالعملية اللى عملتها  النهاردة
ااقف مع اخونا سمير وصبره  عن وفات عمه __ ااقف مع يوليوس واهديه ورجعه تاني_
 _ ااقف مع جوني ونور قلبه _يارب
 _ ااقف مع كل غائب ورجعه بالف سلامه للمنتدي_
 _ ااقف مع كل حزين من اعضاء المنتدي وفرح قلبه_
 _ ااقف مع كل من له ضيقه _يارب
اقف مع روزي 
ااقف مع رورو
اقف مع واثقه فيك يارب 
ااقف مع تماف ماريا
اقف مع موكي علشان شغلها
ااقف كويكسي 
ااقف مع بيتر 
ااقف مع كيمو
ااقف مع جون فرح قلبه املاه سلام اطمئنان دائما
اقف مع بنت ربنا وحافظ عليها
ااقف مع ابي الغالي اليعازر
ااقف مع حبو 
ااقف مع جرجس منير 
ااقف مع AdmanTios
ااقف مع ميلاد سمير
ااقف مع مسيحيه وافتخر
ااقف مع انت شبعي
ااقف مع سوسو
ااقف مع ساره 
ااقف مع الاستاذ رمزي
ااقف مع اورجانيوس المصري
ااقف مع كيرلس
ااقف مع مولكا مولكان
ااقف مع سرجيوس
ااقف مع ابوتربو
ااقف مع ابي حبيب يسوع
اقف مع بوب كمبيوتر
ااقف مع ايريني 
ااقف مع كوبتك 
ااقف مع كوكي
ااقف مع *+Sameh+*
ااقف مع بنت العدرا
ااقف مع عبود ورجعه 
ااقف مع ميلاد العجايبي
ااقف مع عياد
اقف مع بيس
اقف مع جورج
 ااقف مع يوحنا المصري ورجعه المنتدي 
ااقف مع الكرمه الصغير وبارك خدمته

اقف مع الروك وبارك خدمته وحياته 
اقف مع المشرفين
دونا وماما كاندي والاستاذ ايمن والاستاذ النهيسي
وابي صوت صارخ
وكلدانيه ومونيكا

ااقف يارب مع اللي نسينا اسمائهم غصب عننا يارب 

_ وخاص جداااا اقف مع بنت امي امه والمسها يارب_
_ واشفيها _ارجوك ارجوك يارب

_ بشفاعه ام النور وكل مصاف القديسين _
​
++امين++
جون 

​ ​


----------



## أَمَة (4 سبتمبر 2013)

بتستاهلي الف تقييم يا *بنت الكنيسة *
يا مباركة من الرب يسوع
على مشاركتك هذه
فأنتِ لم تتركي شخصا ولم تذكريه
 الرب يسمع منك ويستجيب لطلبتك من اجل جميع الذين طلبت من أجلهم

آمين​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> صلاه اليوم
> لكل خدام المنتدى
> بسم الثالوث القدوس
> نرفع صلاتنا اليك يارب باسم  كل واحد من ولادك
> ...


امين بجد   تجميعة حلوة اوى 
ربنا يعوض  تعب محبتيك للجميع 
ويبارك خدمتيك
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> بتستاهلي الف تقييم يا *بنت الكنيسة *
> يا مباركة من الرب يسوع
> على مشاركتك هذه
> فأنتِ لم تتركي شخصا ولم تذكريه
> ...



اميييييين امي الغاليه
وبنشكر جون الاول قبلي ياامي
والرب يكون مع حضرتك 
ويحافظ عليكي امي الغاليه جدا عندي
​


----------



## candy shop (4 سبتمبر 2013)

امين يارب
ويقف معاكى انتى كمان يا حبيبه قلبى 
ربنا يسمع منك ويديكى حسب سؤال قلبك الطيب 
اجمل لفته حقيقى اكيد انا سعيده بيها زى الكل 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك
​


----------



## أَمَة (4 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> صلاتى ليك يارب النهاردة شكر​
> ايو شكرا على كل حاجة
> على بنتك اللى انتا حافظت عليها وعملت معاها معجزة حلوة اوى
> وعلى انك خلتنى اصلى بجد
> ...




أجمل الصلاة هي صلاة الشكر والتسبيح

ليكن فرح الرب في قلبك وحياتك دائما​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> صلاه اليوم
> لكل خدام المنتدى
> بسم الثالوث القدوس
> نرفع صلاتنا اليك يارب باسم  كل واحد من ولادك
> ...



ياااااه ده انتي منستيش حد

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## johna&jesus (4 سبتمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> أجمل الصلاة هي صلاة الشكر والتسبيح​
> 
> ليكن فرح الرب في قلبك وحياتك دائما ​


اللى بيتعود على الشكر فالفرح اكيد اكيد
هيشكر وقت الحزن
صلى من اجل ضعفى​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (4 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب يايسوع المسيح ارجوك ااقف مع بنت الكنيسة وعوضها لتعب خدمتها ومحبتها  واعطها سلاما ابديا 
امين


----------



## النهيسى (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*آمين يا يسوع*​


----------



## aymonded (4 سبتمبر 2013)

الله أبانا أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح القدوس رب الحياة والمجد يهبك يا (بنت الكنيسة)
فيض النعمة والسلام مع حب فائض من أحشاء رحمة رأسنا البهي
شخص ربنا يسوع في الروح القدس كل حين آمين
​


----------



## grges monir (4 سبتمبر 2013)

امين يارب
فعلا محتاجين صلاة زيى دى ومحتاجين ايد ربنا معانا جدا
ربنا يحافظ على كل الخدام والاعضاء اللى هنا  ويرعى منتدى الكنيسة المميزة بخدمتة ويخلية منارة حية لاسمة القدوس


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*آمين ...... بأسم الرب يسوع نطلب

ربنا يبارك محبتك ابنتى​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*بنت الكنيسة يا غالية على قلوبنا كلنا 

اشكرك من اعماق قلبي

على صلاتك المليانة بالمحبة 

لكل شخص 
اذكرك على ذكري ف صلاتك 

اشكرك بجد 
ربنا يحافظ عليكي يا حبيبة قلبي
و يحميكي 
و يعوضك على محبتك الكبيرة دي 
و يفرح قلبك ​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

اشكر الله لانة يسمع ويستجيب 
والرب يباركك فى حياتك وخدمتك
وبنقول معاكي امين
​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب اقف مع بنت الكنيسة و فرح قلبها و حافظ عليها
امين


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> يارب يايسوع المسيح ارجوك ااقف مع بنت الكنيسة وعوضها لتعب خدمتها ومحبتها  واعطها سلاما ابديا
> امين


اميييييييين يارب
ويكون مع حضرتك يارب 
بشفاعه ام النور 
​ 


النهيسى قال:


> *آمين يا يسوع*​


اميييين​ 


aymonded قال:


> الله أبانا أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح القدوس رب الحياة والمجد يهبك يا (بنت الكنيسة)
> فيض النعمة والسلام مع حب فائض من أحشاء رحمة رأسنا البهي
> شخص ربنا يسوع في الروح القدس كل حين آمين
> ​


امييييييييييين استاذي الغالي المحبوب
وميرسي للصلاه الغاليه دي
​ 


grges monir قال:


> امين يارب
> فعلا محتاجين صلاة زيى دى ومحتاجين ايد ربنا معانا جدا
> ربنا يحافظ على كل الخدام والاعضاء اللى هنا  ويرعى منتدى الكنيسة المميزة بخدمتة ويخلية منارة حية لاسمة القدوس


امييييييييييييين يارب​ 


صوت صارخ قال:


> *آمين ...... بأسم الرب يسوع نطلب
> 
> ربنا يبارك محبتك ابنتى​*


امين 
ويبارك حضرتك ابي الغالي كمان 
​ 


moky قال:


> *بنت الكنيسة يا غالية على قلوبنا كلنا
> 
> اشكرك من اعماق قلبي
> 
> ...



امييين 
ومفيش شكر ياقلبي بين الاخوات
وربنا يكون معاكي ويحافظ عليكي 
​


رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> اشكر الله لانة يسمع ويستجيب
> والرب يباركك فى حياتك وخدمتك
> وبنقول معاكي امين
> ​



امين يارب
وحضرتك كمان يارب 

​


انت شبعي قال:


> يارب اقف مع بنت الكنيسة و فرح قلبها و حافظ عليها
> امين


امين 
شكرا بجد حببتي ميرا
لصلاتك الغاليه علي قلبي
ربنا يكون معاكي 






وماننساش اخي الغالي جون طبعا 


​


----------



## Samir poet (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*اعن ضعف ايمانى يارب
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *اعن ضعف ايمانى يارب
> *



امييين يارب
ربنا يقويك سموره ويكون معاك
بشفاعه ام النور وكل مصاف القديسين 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 سبتمبر 2013)

_*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدوس اله واحد امين*_
_*اشكرك يارب لانك مدينى  فرصة انى اتوب*_
_*اشكرك يارب على انى  بعرف اتنفس طبيعى من غير اجهزة *_
_*اشكرك يارب على انك محافظ على اهلى واصحابى*_
_*على كنيستى على شغلى وعلى صحتى اللى انا بضيعها *_
_*يارب بجد اسف ان الشيطان دخل دماغى وخلانى اغير من حد من اخواتى*_
_*بارك عمل ايديه يارب وحافظ عليه خليه دايمآ قريب منك *_
_*حافظ على كل ولادك يارب *_
_*حافظ على كنيست وشعبك *_
_*وطلبه خاصة لاجل اخواتنا المسلمين حافظ عليهم*_
_*وقويهم*_
_*ولكل من اهان كنيستك وشخصك القدوس *_
_*اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون *_
_*+امين+*_​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدوس اله واحد امين*_
> _*اشكرك يارب لانك مدينى  فرصة انى اتوب*_
> _*اشكرك يارب على انى  بعرف اتنفس طبيعى من غير اجهزة *_
> _*اشكرك يارب على انك محافظ على اهلى واصحابى*_
> ...



امييييييييييييين يااااااااارب
ربنا يكون معاك ويحافظ عليك
ويسمع صلاتك الجميله دي
بشفاعه ام النور وكل مصاف القديسين 
​


----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2013)

أيها الآب الحبيب الذى ترتاح لك القلوب و تأتى اليك كل النفوس . 

أنى آتى اليك بكل همومى و كل ضيقاتى
 مستندا على وعدك الصادق الأمين 
( تعالوا إلى يا جميع المتعبين و الثقيلى الأحمال و أنا أريحكم ) . 

يارب يسوع لا يوجد غيرك فى هذ الكون كله 
يستطيع أن يقدم لى العون و يرفع عنى الهم غيرك . 
أنت يارب الذى فديتنى بدمك 
و فعلت أعظم عمل للانسان تسطيع أيضا 
أن ترفع عن صدرى همى و تخفف عن كاهلى حملى . 

و أنى أثق فى وعدك يارب الذى يعطى النفس رجاء 
اميييين​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 سبتمبر 2013)

تأمل لحظات لم تدوم - أبونا داود لمعي​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

حبيبي يسوع
بكره يوم مهم اوى بالنسبة لى
وانا خايفة اوى
ارجوك اقف معايا ومتسيبنيش
مش عايزة تحصل اى غلطة يا يسوعى
ولكن فلتكن ارادتك ولا ارادتى


----------



## johna&jesus (4 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> حبيبي يسوع
> بكره يوم مهم اوى بالنسبة لى
> وانا خايفة اوى
> ارجوك اقف معايا ومتسيبنيش
> ...


 
امين يسوع يكون معاكى​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> أيها الآب الحبيب الذى ترتاح لك القلوب و تأتى اليك كل النفوس .
> 
> أنى آتى اليك بكل همومى و كل ضيقاتى
> مستندا على وعدك الصادق الأمين
> ...



امييييييييييين يااااااارب 
ارفع عن صدر اختي الغاليه جداا
كل هم او حزن اوضيق
كلنا ثقه فيك يارب
بشفاعه ام النور وكل مصاف القديسين
ربنا يكون معاكي حبيبه قلبي

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> حبيبي يسوع
> بكره يوم مهم اوى بالنسبة لى
> وانا خايفة اوى
> ارجوك اقف معايا ومتسيبنيش
> ...



امين 
ربنا يكون معاكي حببتي

​


----------



## النهيسى (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> حبيبي يسوع
> بكره يوم مهم اوى بالنسبة لى
> وانا خايفة اوى
> ارجوك اقف معايا ومتسيبنيش
> ...


*
الرب معكم آمين*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*ياربي يسوع الغالي 
ياربي يسوع يا حاملني فوق كتافك 
ماشي بيا ف وسط الدنيا دي 

بتعديني وسط ظروف صعبة 
بتقف جنبي و  ايديك بتسندني
بترفعني من الضيق يارب 
و بتحمي طريقي
ببعد عنك كتيييير و كل مابعد الاقيك انت بتقرب ليا 
ذي الحبيب اللي بيعشق حبيتبه و مهما بتعمل فيه 
بيعمل كل حاجة علشان ترجعله 
انت يارب اعظم حبيب ليا 
كتيييييييير يارب بوجعك و بجرحك بتصرفات و افكار 
كتييييير بعاتبك مع اني عارفة انك احن قلب عليا 
و ان لو امي نسيتني انت مش هتنساني 
يارب انا بصلي ليك انهاردة و انا بقولك انا مديونة يارب لحبك 
مديونة لعطفك وحنانك 
مديونة لان خيرك مغرقني 
خيرك عليا يارب كتييييييييييير ادتني حاجات كتيييييير اووووي
واولهم حبك يارب اللي اول اما الدنيا بتقسى عليا 
مش بلاقي غيره 
جاية اقولك اني بجد بحبك  بس انا للاسف ذي بطرس يارب
بتسألني وتقوللي هل تحبني 
بجاوبك و بقولك انا بحبك 
بس افعالي بعيدة عنك يارب
و بترجع تاني تسألني و تقوللي بتحبني ؟؟
اقولك انت عارف كل حاجة انت عارف اني بحبك 
و ترجع افعالي تبعد عنك من جديد 
بس يارب انا بجد بحبك 
بس ضعفي يارب انت عارف اذاي انا ضعيفة و اذاي انا دايما لما بعاتبك و بتكلم معاك 
بحس بأيدك بتطبطب عليا و ساعتها بقول اني مهما عاتبتك انت ابويا وانا بنتك 
اللي انت بتدلعها على الاخر و كاني بنتك الوحيدة 
و مهما غلط بترجع تسامحني و تيديني من حبك وحنانك و خيرك 
يارب انا انهاردة مش عايزة اقولك اي حاجة 
غير كلمتين فيهم كل الكلام اللي جوايا ليك 

انا يارب بجد و من قلبي بشكرك 
و اني يارب من كل قلبي بحبك 

طلب صغير من بنتك حبيبتك 
اخواتي يارب اليومين دول حزانى و محتاجينلك اوووووي
فرح قلوبهم يارب و اديهم اللي بيتمنوه حسب مشيئتك و حكمتك الصالحة 
اقف معاهم و ضلل عليهم و املى قلوبهم فرح و سعادة 
اميييييييييييييييييين​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (5 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*


رمسيس ميلاد قال:







أنقر للتوسيع...


اميين.*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


>


ط


امييييييييييييييييين

​ 


johna&jesus قال:


>



قلوبنا وعيونا مرفوعه ليك يااااااااارب

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*يارب والهى ومخلصى جيالك النهاردة افضفض معاك 
بنتك وعاوزة اتكلم معاك وعارفة انك سامعنى 
ارجوك يا الهى ازرع روح المحبة بينا من تانى 
متخليش ابليس يضحك علينا ويفرق ولادك عن بعض 
علمنا يارب ازاى نحب بعض من قلبنا محبة حقيقة 
زى ما انت حبتنا نخاف على بعض ونسامح بعض ونغفر لبعض 
انزع من قلوبنا اى شىء يتعارض مع محبتك يارب 
ارجوك يارب خدامك وولادك كل يوم بيبعدوا عن بعض 
ويسيبوا مكان خدمتهم وبيتهم وكنيستهم اللى بيحبوها 
رجعهم يارب لبيتهم وخدمتهم من تانى 
كل فرد هنا يارب فتح قلبه وعنيه وازرع جوه قلبه المحبة الحقيقة 
حولنا يارب من شاول لبطرس 
محتاجين لمسة من ايدك تشفى قلوبنا وترجع ليها المحبة 
بتوسل اليك يا ابويا حافظ على ولادك والمنتدى كله 
واجعله كنيسة مليانة بالمحبة الصادقة 
بنطلب منك بكل قلوبنا انك تحاوط على كل اعضاء المنتدى 
وتهدى الريح القوية اللى قايمة علينا يارب 
تزول العاصفة عاصفة العصبية وعدم احتمال الاخر 
انت وحدك اللى قادر تأمر العاصفة دى تهدى 
ويعود الحب تانى من جديد وتعود روح المحبة والاخوة 

امين 

*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يارب والهى ومخلصى جيالك النهاردة افضفض معاك
> بنتك وعاوزة اتكلم معاك وعارفة انك سامعنى
> ارجوك يا الهى ازرع روح المحبة بينا من تانى
> متخليش ابليس يضحك علينا ويفرق ولادك عن بعض
> ...



امييييييييييييييييييييين يارب 
:94::94:
​ 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 سبتمبر 2013)

الــصــــلاة قـــــادرة عــــلـــى كــــل شـــــيء 
 لأنها تحرك اليد التي تدير الكون تفتح باب السماء 
 وتجـعـل للمـؤمــنـين نصـيباً في جـميع الخـيرات

 قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس​


----------



## روزي86 (9 سبتمبر 2013)

امييييييييين

شكرا علي انك افتكرتيني في طلبة الصلاه

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (9 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## cyrilamir (10 سبتمبر 2013)

اقبل يا رب همومي و مشاكلي و حاجاتي و طلباتي و امنحني معونة من عندك امين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


>



امييييييييييين يااااااااااارب​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

جهه الوقت اللي نصلي لاخونا 
اللي دايما بيصلي علشانا كلنا 
وهو الغالي جون 


johna&jesus

مش عارفه ماله بس هو قافل كل الرسائل
ولما بيعمل كدا بيكون في حاجه معاه
ياريت كلنا نصلي علشانه  

ربي وحبيبي يسوع
لي رجاء منك يارب تكون مع ابنك الغالي جون
وتحافظ عليه وتريح قلبه وتملاه سلام وطمئنينه وفرح
حافظ عليه من اي شر يارب
وكون معاه دايما في كل خطوه في حياته
بشفاعه ام النور وكل مصاف القديسين
امين



​


----------



## انت شبعي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا معاه و يفرح قلبه و يخفف عنه


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*امين يارب يا روما 
ربنا معاه ويفرح قلبه ويبعد عنه اى حزن او ضيق *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*ربنا معاك ياجون
ويفرح قلبك
ويرضيك ويراضيك ياارب
ويفرح قلبك باللي بتتمناه
ربنا يدبرلك الصالح ليك حسب مشيئته
+امين يارب+
*​


----------



## aymonded (13 سبتمبر 2013)

إلهنا القدوس الحي العارف بالقلوب ولا يخفى عن عينيه شيء يبارك الكل ويعطي كل واحد حسب احتياجه، ويغمر قلبه بسلامه الفائق ويسكب من غنى نعمته المفرح للنفس في قلبه وقلب كل من طيلبه متكلاً عليه يا رب آمين
​


----------



## soso a (13 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا معاه ويفرح قلبه 

ويعمله الصالح فى حياته ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا معاه ويبعد عنك اى شر او شبه شر
​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 سبتمبر 2013)

امين بجد فرحت بيكم 
ربنا يخليكم ليا ياجدع صحااااااااااب 
شكرآ ليكى يا روما يا غاليه 
بجد غاليه 
صلاوتكم معايا 
علشان انا محتاجلها اوى​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب عملنى ازاى اصليلك 
الله يقبلك بالرغم من ... لابونا داود لمعي​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

صلاه خاصه لكل من 
ابي حبيب يسوع ابن ابي اليعازر 
Kerlos-love-Jesus



ربي والهي وحبيبي يسوع
كن مع ابي حبيب يسوع وحل كل مشاكله العائليه
وشيل اي قلق من حياته واي نكد او حزن
فرحه قلبه يارب واملي بيته سلام وطمائنينه 
بشفاعه ام النور وكل مصاف القديسين


ربي والهي وحبيبي يسوع
كن مع ابن ابي الغالي ايعازر
نور قلبه واملاه فرح وسلام 
عرفه انت يارب خليه يمشي في طريقك
وخافظ علي ابي الغالي اليعازر واحميه
بشفاعه ام النور وكل مصاف القديسين


ربي والهي وحبيبي يسوع
كن مع Kerlos-love-Jesus
فرح قلبه وشيل اي حزن منه
حافظ عليه ورجعه تاني 
وسط اخواته منتدي الكنيسه
كن معه في كل لحظه في حياته
بشفاعه ام النور وكل مصاف القديسين




*توسل اليك يايسوع بحق قدرة جراحاتك المقدسة وبحق صليبك المقدس وبحق سفك دمك الثمين من اجلنا
اسمع صلواتنا اليك يارب 
+اميييييين+* 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*امين يارب اسمع واستجيب 
شيل من ولادك كل حزن وكأبة وضيق 
فرح قلوبهم وبارك حياتهم 
ببركة الست العدرا وكل مصاف قديسيك *​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (14 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب يايسوع المسيح من فضلك اسمع لصلوات انسان خاطىء مثلى 
وفرح قلب  ابنك ( حبيب يسوع )   
وفرح قلب  ابنك  (اليعازر )
اقف بجانبهم  وبدد احزانهم الى فرح ابدى
وعوض ابنتك ( بنت الكنيسة ) على تعبها وخدمتها المبذولة لاسعاد الاخريين 
امين


----------



## أَمَة (14 سبتمبر 2013)

إتكالنا عليك يا رب
كن معنا
فليس لنا في الضيقات سواك
استمع واستجب يا رب بتحننك وعظيم رحمتك

آمين​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ربي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح
بنطلب منك بخشوع ان تتحن علي جميع اولادك
وتفرح قلوبهم بحسب مشيئتك
اعطيهم سلام 
اعطيهم طمائنية
اعطيهم فرح
نحن نتوسل اليك ياربي
ولتكن ارادتك
ولتكن مشيئتك
وليكن اسلوب
وليكن تدبيرك
يـــــارب
امين
+​


----------



## النهيسى (14 سبتمبر 2013)

آمين آمين آمين
ربنا معاهم ويسندهم​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> صلاه خاصه لكل من
> ابي حبيب يسوع ابن ابي اليعازر
> Kerlos-love-Jesus
> 
> [/COLOR]​



*ربنا يكون معاهم​*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 سبتمبر 2013)

امييين ، ربنا يكون معاهم كلهم ويقف جنبهم ويمد ايده


----------



## aymonded (14 سبتمبر 2013)

إلهنا القدوس الحي هو من يستطيع ان يعطي كل واحد حسب احتياجه بكونه أب يرعى قطيعه
فهو قادر أن يمد يده ليعطي نعمة ويزرع سلام قوي لا يُنزع مع رحمة فائقة ويفيض بغناه على النفس
وليكونوا معافين باسم الثالوث القدوس كل حين آمين
​


----------



## bashaeran (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*قلوبنا معكم يا شعب مصر ووحدنا صلاتنا معكم نحن اخوتكم الكاثوليك رغم انى لا احب تسميات الطوائف لكن وحدتنا تكمل بالايمان بيسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد الحي الى الابد ويجعل من روحه القدوس مؤاسي لكل المتألمين والخاسرين لكن الرب اكثر من الرحوم اذ جعل لنا خلاص لتحمل الالم ونطلب من امنا العذراء ان تحميكم وتحمينى امين *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*ربي يسوع .... محتاجين منك يا رب ثورة تحرير .... ثورة انت قائدها .... ثورة تحرر كل نفس من قيود الشرير ..... ثورة تحرر من كل خوف .... ثورة تحرر من كل تسلط جسدى ... ثورة تشفى كل الجروح ..... محتاجين روحك القدوس يحل مرة اخرى فى عنصرة جديد بالسنة نار تجدد شعبك
اذكر يا رب كل النفوس اللى بنصلى من أجلها .... فأنت أبونا .... ونحوك أعيننا
لك كل المجد والإكرام .... إلى الأبد .... آمين *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 سبتمبر 2013)

اشكرك يارب لانك بتستجيب لنداء اولادك
ازكر يارب اخوتي في المسيح محتاجينلك
اعطيهم سلام وفرح 
وطمائنينةودبر حاجتهم 
تعالي يارب مد ايدك 
اعطي معونة 
اعطي فرح وسلام 
اعطهم ىسؤل قلوبهم 
ملناش غيرك 
اشكرك لانك بتسمع وتستجيب
ولك كل المجد
امين
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (15 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> صلاه خاصه لكل من
> ابي حبيب يسوع ابن ابي اليعازر
> Kerlos-love-Jesus
> 
> ...


​ 

*رسالة تعزية من السماء

عندما تكتم آهاتك و صراخ أوجاعك بين ضلوعك فانظر إلي السماء ..
و تذكر إني أنا في العلي أقدر . و عندما يتمزق قلبك منك و ينزف دماء
أتعابه دقق النظر فيه حيث أنا أبوك السماوي ألملم و أداوي جراحك
و أطمئن قلبك و أمنحك راحة من كل أتعابك ..
و تذكر إني أنا في العلي أقدر.

إبني الغالي . إرفع رأسك و إنزع يأسك منك . إنزع كل مشاعر ضيق،
هم أو ألم. فأنا بجانبك وأحيا بداخلك فلا تخاف . وتذكر إني أنا في العلي أقدر ......... آمين

نُصلي من أجلكم جميعاً إخواتنا الأحباء
*



​​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*
ياربي يسوع المسيح 
يا احن قلب علينا 
مين احن منك يارب بنلتجئ اليه 
يارب بنطلب منك يا الهنا العظيم طويل الروح و كثير الرحمة 
الهنا اللي بيشيل جراحنا 
الهنا القريب لينا 
اللي دايما واقف مستني لما بنطلبه بأيمان 
انت يارب قريب لمن يدعوك 
انت يارب 
سامعنا و احنا بنطلبك
بنطلب منك يا الهنا الحنون يا ابونا السماوي 
انك تكون مع 


ابي حبيب يسوع 
ابن ابي اليعازر

Kerlos-love-Jesus

كون معاهم يارب 
حل مشاكلهم 
داوي جراحم 
و اشفي المهم 
هما محتاجينلك 
محتاجين لايدك يا رب
محتاجين مجدك و نعمتك ف حياتهم 

بجد يارب محتاجين حضنك الحنين 
يحوط عيهم 
و يديهم كل نعمة و فرح و امان و سلام 

يارب ارجوك اسمع لدعانا 
و احنا بنطلب منك يا الهنا تكون مع اباء و اخوات و معلمين لينا 
بنطلب منك  لان انت قريب و بتسمعنا 
ارجوك يا يسوع اقف معاهم يا الهنا العظيم القريب لينا 

يارب طلبة خاصة جدا 
من اجل بنتك 
بنت الكنيسة 
انك تكون معاها و تعوضها يا الهي على محبتها الكبيرة 
لكل الاعضاء 
و تفرح قلبها و تحافظ عليها 

و لتكن مشيئتك ف كل حين 

امييييييييين​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## bashaeran (15 سبتمبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> [/CENTER]
> 
> 
> *رسالة تعزية من السماء
> ...



امين هللويا


----------



## johna&jesus (16 سبتمبر 2013)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدوس
اله واحد امين
شكرآ يارب على كل حاجة 
شكرآ يارب على المرتب صحيح انا طمعان ففلوس اكتر بس فى غيرى مش لاقيه
شكرآ يارب على  الشقة الصغيرة 
اصل فى غيرى مش لاقى سقف ولا سرير زى اللى عندى 
شكرآ يارب على اصحابى صحيح احنا مش قريبين منك بس فكل يوم اكيد سيرتك بتيجى 
شكرآ على نفسى  انى بتنفس من غير اجهزة وطبيعى 
شكرآ على المنتدى هنا باخد منه معلومات وبشوف فيه عابرين 
بيخلون انحنى من خطيتى واوقول اسف يارب
شكرآ يارب بجد على كل لحظة من عمرى عديت وانا بعيد عنك وانتا مدينى فرصة قابلنى مستنينى
واقف على باب قلبى 
وبتخبط  وانا مش سامعك خالص
اسف يارب الخطية قفلت كل حواسى  وخليتنى بعيد 
خليتنى متربط بقيود ابليس 
نفسى يارب ارجع صغير واصليلك زى  زمان 
شكرآ يارب على انك بعتلى اخوات هنا كمان 
حافظ عليهم كلهم واطرح فيهم بركة كبيررررررررررة
ااقف مع كل واحد فيهم 
وثبتهم فالايمان
وثبتنى انا كمان
وخلينى ارجع بجد اكون انسان
+امين+​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> بسم الاب والابن والروح القدوس
> اله واحد امين
> شكرآ يارب على كل حاجة
> شكرآ يارب على المرتب صحيح انا طمعان ففلوس اكتر بس فى غيرى مش لاقيه
> ...



شكرا يارب علي كل حال 
امييييييييييييييييين يااااااااااااااارب 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*
لو سمحتم يا جماعة محتاجة منكم صلاة من اجل صحبتى 
عندها مشكلة كبيرة بينها وبين جوزها 
والشيطان مدخل بينهم جامد وعندهم بنتين مش ذنبهم اى حاجة 
وبنت فيهم داخلة المدرسة السنة دى 
ياريت نصلى من اجلها مشكلتها تتحل بسرعة 

الهى الحبيب بطلب منك طلبة خاصة 
من اجل صحبتى واختى 
تحل مشكلتها مع جوزها وتبعد الشيطان عنهم 
علشان خاطر البنتين يارب 
هما ملايكة مش ذنبهم اى حاجة 
ارجوك يا الهى ادخل بسرعة وابعد ابليس عن البيت 
وحافظ عليه واملاه محبة 
ادخل فى قلبهم المحبة يارب 
باركهم وحافظ عليهم واديهم حكمة لحل المشكلة دى يارب 
انت يارب اب حنين على ولادك وبنتك تعبانة 
ارجوك تقف جنبها وتديها سلام قلبى 
وابعد افكار الشيطان عنها 
امين 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لو سمحتم يا جماعة محتاجة منكم صلاة من اجل صحبتى *
> *عندها مشكلة كبيرة بينها وبين جوزها *
> *والشيطان مدخل بينهم جامد وعندهم بنتين مش ذنبهم اى حاجة *
> *وبنت فيهم داخلة المدرسة السنة دى *
> ...


 
يارب يسوع ااقف مع ولادك 
مش انتا جمعتهم مع بعض
احنا واثقين فايدك يارب انها هتقدم كل حاجة حلوة لينا 
انك هتقف مع ولادك وهتقويهم 
هتقف معاهم علشان تحافظ على البنتين الصغيرين 
مد ايدك بكل بركة واقف مع ولادك 
وابعد عنهم عدو الخير 
املى بيتهم بسلامك 
امين


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> يارب يسوع ااقف مع ولادك
> مش انتا جمعتهم مع بعض
> احنا واثقين فايدك يارب انها هتقدم كل حاجة حلوة لينا
> انك هتقف مع ولادك وهتقويهم
> ...


*امين يارب اذكرهم فى صلاتك دايما يا جون *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> لو سمحتم يا جماعة محتاجة منكم صلاة من اجل صحبتى
> عندها مشكلة كبيرة بينها وبين جوزها
> والشيطان مدخل بينهم جامد وعندهم بنتين مش ذنبهم اى حاجة
> ...


امين 

*يارب احنا واثقين فيك
وعارفيين انك حنيين اووي علي اولادك
وعارفين انك اقوي من اي قوة عالارض
من فضلك يارب ادخل وحل مشكلة بنتك
اهدي سرها هي وجوزها  وحل كل مشاكلهم يارب
وباركهم وبارك اولادهم وبارك بيتهم
ادخل في قلوبهم محبتك وسلامك ياربي
ببركة ام النور والبابا شنودة
وجميع مصاف القديسين 
+

" اللذي لا يحله الناس يحله الله "
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*امين يا حبيبتى 
اسمع يارب واستجيب *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يقف معاهم ليطردوا الشيطان من وسطهم 
والر ب صالح والى الابد رحمتة​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> ربنا يقف معاهم ليطردوا الشيطان من وسطهم
> والر ب صالح والى الابد رحمتة​


*امين يارب *​


----------



## روزي86 (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*من عمق ضعفي صرخت الى عمق قوتك يارب*
*  من عمق عجزي صرخت الى عمق قدرتك يارب*
*  من عمق مشاكلي لجأت الى عمق حكمتك يارب*
*  من عمق احتياجي لجأت الى عمق محبتك يارب*
*  من عمق سقوطي لجأت الى عمق مغفرتك يارب*
*  من عمق الهاوية لجأت الى علو سمائك*
*  فاستمع إلى دمـــــــوعى يا سيــــــــــدى*​


----------



## sparrow (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> لو سمحتم يا جماعة محتاجة منكم صلاة من اجل صحبتى
> عندها مشكلة كبيرة بينها وبين جوزها
> والشيطان مدخل بينهم جامد وعندهم بنتين مش ذنبهم اى حاجة
> ...




امين يارب اتمجد وحل ببركتك في البيت واملاه سلام 
بشفاعه ام النور وحميع القديسين


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لو سمحتم يا جماعة محتاجة منكم صلاة من اجل صحبتى *
> *عندها مشكلة كبيرة بينها وبين جوزها *
> *والشيطان مدخل بينهم جامد وعندهم بنتين مش ذنبهم اى حاجة *
> *وبنت فيهم داخلة المدرسة السنة دى *
> ...


 
اميييييييييييييييييين يااااااااارب
ياحلال المشاكل
نور قلبهم هما الاتنين وعقولهم
وشيل الشيطان من البيت واملاه
طمائنينه وسلام
وحافظ علي الاسره ​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب علمنى ازاى اصلى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 سبتمبر 2013)

sparrow قال:


> امين يارب اتمجد وحل ببركتك في البيت واملاه سلام
> بشفاعه ام النور وحميع القديسين





+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اميييييييييييييييييين يااااااااارب
> ياحلال المشاكل
> نور قلبهم هما الاتنين وعقولهم
> وشيل الشيطان من البيت واملاه
> ...



*اميييييييييييين يااااااااااااااااارب *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2013)

اتمجد يا رب في الجسد الواحد وفي الهيكل المقدس
انتي قلت انتم هياكل الله وروح اللة ساكن فيكم 
مادام روحك ساكنة فيهم 
طالبين روحك تشفي كل ما فيهم 
اشكرك لانك بتسمع وتستجيب 
لك الكرامة والمجد 
يا ابانا الصالح
​


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*ربي  يسوع اعطني ان اعشق صليبك واحمله بكل حريتي وحمل الصليب هو دعوة كل يوم  فصليبي هو جهادي ضد الخطية وصليبك هو خطيتي وهبت لنا بالمعمودية يسوع حبيبي  اسجد لك وأقبل هذه الخشبة المقدسة التي حملتها عني ان اجمل منظر يشبع عيني  ان أراك حاملا للصليب*
*  امين*​


----------



## cyrilamir (21 سبتمبر 2013)

تملك علي حياتي , اعطني ان اتمم مشيئتك , اقبلني لاسلك في طريقك و اتبع وصاياك,امين.


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

متسبناش يارب 
احنا اولادك 
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*ربي يسوع الغالي 
انا بنتك حبيبتك 
و انت ابويا بطلبك انهاردة يارب مش لانك الهي و بس 
لا 
لانك الهي 
و حبيبي 
و ابويا 
و صديقي 
يارب بندهك انهاردة و بطلب منك شفاء لكل القلوب المجروحة 
بطلب منك فرح لكل نفس يارب 
بطلب منك تقف جنب ناس يارب محتاجين ليك اوووووي
و دلوقتي ف وقت ضعف ياربي و محتاجين قوتك تسندهم 
بطلب منك تسامحني لو غلط ف حق حد 
بطلب منك تسامحني على اخطائي 
بطلب منك تساعدني اشوف طريقك
بطلب منك تديني حكمة ف تصرفاتي 
تديني حكمة ف توجيه خدمتي و محبتي 
بطلب منك تفهمني اذاي تخدمك بجد 
بطلب منك يارب طلبة خاصة جدا من اجل كل قلب 
مكسور 
جريح 
محتاج لفررحك جواه 
بنتك حبيبتك يارب 
ارجوك اسمعني و انظر ليا 
و لتكن مشيئتك ف كل حين 
امين​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

صلاه من أجل كلا من

*kawasaki-----ابي النهيسي ------جون

ابي النهيسي
ياااااارب يسوع المسيح حبيبي
ارجوك اشفي ابي النهيسي
وكون معه وخفف عنه 
بشفاعه ام النور وكل القدسين


اخي كازوكي

ربنا يسوع المسيح
نترجاك تكون مع ابنك
هو محتاج ليك اوي
وماتزعلش  في اي كلمه بيقولها دا عتاب لابوه 
ارجوك ابي شده ليك هو محتاج ليك في اللحظه دي
فهمه يارب
قوي ايمانه وقويه هو 
احميه وحافظ عليه
بشفاعه ام النور وكل مصاف القدسين

جون
يارب يسوع
كون مع ابنك جون
وفرح قلبه وشيل اي حزن من قلبه 
بشفاعه ام النور وكل القديسين
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> صلاه من أجل كلا من
> 
> *kawasaki-----ابي النهيسي ------جون
> 
> ...



*اميــــــــــــــــن يـــــارب*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> صلاه من أجل كلا من
> 
> *kawasaki-----ابي النهيسي ------جون
> 
> ...


امين يارب
استجب لنا​


----------



## ramzy1913 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> صلاه من أجل كلا من​
> *kawasaki-----ابي النهيسي ------جون*​
> *ابي النهيسي*
> *ياااااارب يسوع المسيح حبيبي*
> ...


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*ربي و الهي و مخلصي يسوع المسيح 
امر بحالة من التشويش الكامل 
اشياء ظهرت لي لك 
و بعدها ظهرت ليه ضدك
اشياء ظهرت لي تعلن محبتك 
و بعدها ظهرت ليه 
تبعد اشخاص عنك 
اشعر بحالة من التشويش 
فما كنت افعله منذ سنين 
كاحساس و خدمة 
كحكمة في تصرفاتي و افعالي 
كحدود لي مع كل من حولي 
للا اعرف ااذا كنت على طريق صحيح ام خاطئ
احتاج اليك لتهدي خطوتي 
فقلبي و عقلي بداخله افكار كثيرة 
لكن انت يارب دائما تهدي الخطوات 
و تنير الطرقات 
يا الهي العظيم القوي 
انت تشعر بكلمات قلبي التي لا استطيع التعبير عنها 
انت تعرف جميع مقاصدي 
انت تعرف اني لم ارد لاي شخص سوى خير و راحة و سعادة 
انت تعرف اني اتمنى الموت قبل ان اؤذي لك ابنا 
ارجوك يا الهي انر لي طريقي و عرفني كيف اسلك و هل انا هكذا ارضيك ام 
ان هذا لا يرضيك
يا الهي و مخلصي يسوع ارجوك ياالهي العظيم المتحنن 
ارجوك قف بجوار كل من فقد التعزية
ارجوك احتضن كل قلب يشعر بوحدة 
ارجوك طيب جراح كل قلب مكسور و جريح 
فرح ارواح اخوتي الغاليين 
ياربي يسوع لا استطيع ان ارى شخص متألم 
ارجوك يا الهي اعطي اخوتي سؤال قلوبهم 
انر عقولهم و اذهانهم 
ياربي يسوع اعطني حكمة لاعرف الطريق الذي اسلك فيه 
و لتكن مشيئتك في كل حين يا الهي 
امين​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*يا يسوع احميني في هذا النهار من الخطايا ومن كل شرّ،*
*  حتى يكون عملي وحياتي مرضيّتين أمامك.*
*   فإني أستودع ذاتي في يديك، جسدي ونفسي وكل شيء، *
*  وليكن ملاكك المقدس معي حتى لا يجد العدوّ الشرير فيّ نقطة ضعف ويقوى عليّ.*
*   آمين.*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*يا رب ! 

يا رب علمني كيف أحب الآخرين ! 
علمني المحبة الحق ! 
علمني المحبة التي تبطئ بالشك وتسرع بالثقة
علمني المحبة التي تبطئ بالإدانة وتسرع في قبول الأعذار 
علمني المحبة التي تبطئ في إتهام الآخرين وتسرع في الدفاع عنهم
علمني المحبة التي تبطئ في كشف أسرار الناس وتسرع في سترها
علمني المحبة التي تبطئ في الإقلال من شأن الآخرين وتسرع في تقديرهم 
علمني المحبة التي تبطئ في الطلب وتسرع في العطاء
علمني المحبة التي لا تتحرش بالآخرين وتسرع في المصالحة
علمني المحبة التي لا تحقد وتسرع في التسامح
علمني يا رب كيف أنك تحبني 
فأحبك .. ومن فيض حبك أعطي الجميع

* *آمين

* * صلوا من اجلي .. *​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*ياريت نرفع صلاة من اجل روما(بنت الكنيسة )*
*لانها بتمر بظروف صعبة *

*يارب يسوع المسيح ارجوك يارب تتحنن على بنتك مريم 
وتقف معاها وتبعد عنها اى ضيق وحزن 
ارجوك يارب انت ابونا السماوى اللى ملناش غيره نلجا ليه وقت الضيق 
انت قولت ادعونى وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى 
واحنا يارب بندعوك تنجد بنتك من الضيق وتخرجها من حالة الحزن 
ارجوك يارب تتحنن عليها وتمد ايدك ليها 
وتخدها فى حضنك وتطبطب عليها 
حضنك انت بس يارب اللى يساع همومنا واحزاننا 
ويشيلها عنا 
ياربى والهى ومخلصى الصالح وحدك بس قادر يارب 
تشيل كل هموم واحزان ضاق القلب ان يحملها
فرح قلب بنتك يارب وخليك معاها فى كل خطوة 
بارك حياتها يارب واملاها فرح وسلام وطمانينة 
متخليش عدو الخير ينزع فرحتها منها 
ارجوك يارب ادخل انت وشيل اى ضيق من قلبها 
اخيرا يارب بطلب منك انا الغير مستحقة 
تقف مع كل ولادك وتفرح قلوبهم وتملا حياتهم نعمة وبركة 
اسندهم وقويهم يارب خليهم دايما ماسكين فيك 
انت الحصن الحصين انت الملجاء لينا 
لما تضيق بينا الدنيا يارب 
ملناش غيرك انت نرتمى فى حضنه ونبكى 
انت وحدك اللى قادر تشيل عنا احزاننا 
ارجوك خليك مع ولادك 
بشفاعة العدرا مريم وكل مصاف قديسيك 
+امين +
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ياريت نرفع صلاة من اجل روما(بنت الكنيسة )*
> 
> *لانها بتمر بظروف صعبة *​
> *يارب يسوع المسيح ارجوك يارب تتحنن على بنتك مريم *
> ...


انتا الدكتور يسوع واحنا واثقين ان الجرح اللى بيكون من ايدك بيكون علشان تشفى وتطيب وتطيب جروحنا اللى ممكن تموتنا قدام مد ايدك يارب دانتا مصدر الحنيه
فحياتنا كن مع بنتك يارب وفرحها اصلها كانت سبب فرحة اخوات كتير ليها
قويها يارب وقوى اكتفها خليها قادرة على كلل همومها  بيك يارب هى هتقدر
امين​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أكتوبر 2013)

صلولى معاكم بجد


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أكتوبر 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> صلولى معاكم بجد


*
صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاك 
ربنا معاك ابو تربو ويبارك حياتك 
ويكون معاك فى كل خطوة وكل عمل 
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*


رورو ايهاب قال:



ياريت نرفع صلاة من اجل روما(بنت الكنيسة )
لانها بتمر بظروف صعبة 

يارب يسوع المسيح ارجوك يارب تتحنن على بنتك مريم 
وتقف معاها وتبعد عنها اى ضيق وحزن 
ارجوك يارب انت ابونا السماوى اللى ملناش غيره نلجا ليه وقت الضيق 
انت قولت ادعونى وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى 
واحنا يارب بندعوك تنجد بنتك من الضيق وتخرجها من حالة الحزن 
ارجوك يارب تتحنن عليها وتمد ايدك ليها 
وتخدها فى حضنك وتطبطب عليها 
حضنك انت بس يارب اللى يساع همومنا واحزاننا 
ويشيلها عنا 
ياربى والهى ومخلصى الصالح وحدك بس قادر يارب 
تشيل كل هموم واحزان ضاق القلب ان يحملها
فرح قلب بنتك يارب وخليك معاها فى كل خطوة 
بارك حياتها يارب واملاها فرح وسلام وطمانينة 
متخليش عدو الخير ينزع فرحتها منها 
ارجوك يارب ادخل انت وشيل اى ضيق من قلبها 
اخيرا يارب بطلب منك انا الغير مستحقة 
تقف مع كل ولادك وتفرح قلوبهم وتملا حياتهم نعمة وبركة 
اسندهم وقويهم يارب خليهم دايما ماسكين فيك 
انت الحصن الحصين انت الملجاء لينا 
لما تضيق بينا الدنيا يارب 
ملناش غيرك انت نرتمى فى حضنه ونبكى 
انت وحدك اللى قادر تشيل عنا احزاننا 
ارجوك خليك مع ولادك 
بشفاعة العدرا مريم وكل مصاف قديسيك 
+امين +
​

أنقر للتوسيع...





ياربي يسوع المسيح 
ابونا الغالي
بنطلب منك طلب من كل قلوبنا 
علشان بنت ليك . حبيبة ليك 
اخدت منك كل معاني المحبة وكانت 
بتوزعها علي قلوبنا كلنا 
بصلواتها لينا بأفتقادها بكل محبة وبدون كلل 
بضحكتها البريئة اللي بتنور القلوب 
بنتك روما يارب 
بطلب منك يا ألهي انك تكون جنبها 
تضمها . تشيل عنها كل حزن . تديها امانك وحنانك تداويها من كل ألم وجرح 
بطلب منك بمحبة كبيرة ف قلبي ليها 
كأخت ليا . بطلب منك يا الهي تشيل عنها ذي ما شالت كتير عننا بمحبتها وصلواتها 
انظر ليها بعينك المتحننة 
واختار ليها كل صالح ولتكن مشيئتك امين .

*​


----------



## cyrilamir (7 أكتوبر 2013)

ياربنا يسوع المسيح كن مع كل من يمر بضيق او شدة فانت معيننا في وقت الشدة و منقذنا في وقت الضيق , ليس لنا سواك , انت ملجأنا و معيننا , امين .


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أكتوبر 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> صلولى معاكم بجد


 
ازيك يا بابا وحشتنى اوى
اليوم النهاردة كان متعب اوى 
الشغل كتيرررر
والجو ساقعة
بس بشكرك انه خلص على خيررر
وروحت بيتى بسلام
عاوز اصلى لواحد بجد بجد كويس اوى وهادى اوى
والمفروض انه هو اللى يصليلى
يارب كن معاه قويه على خدمته
 عينه وقوى اكتافه على حمله
باركه فخدمة وخليها مثمرة 
+امين+​


----------



## tamav maria (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (8 أكتوبر 2013)

هنصلى النهاردة
من اجل اخواتنا العابريين​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هنصلى النهاردة
> من اجل اخواتنا العابريين​



ربي والهي يسوع المسيح
كن مع كل عابر 
نور قلبهم وحياتهم
وقوي ايمانهم يارب
وكمل كل خطوه معاهم بسلام
واحميهم من كل شر 
وحافظ عليهم 
بشفاعه ام النور وكل مصاف القدسين
امين
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هنصلى النهاردة
> من اجل اخواتنا العابريين​


ربنا يكون معاهم
وينور قلبهم بنور مجدك
يارب يسوع المسيح انا بشكرك انك منحتهم انهم يسمعوا صوتك
يارب استلم قلوبهم ونورهم بايمانك بحبك الحقيقي وبحنيتك
يارب عرفهم شخصك وعرفهم من انت وعرفهم قوتك
يارب طمن قلبهم وعقلهم وقويهم علي محاربات الشيطان
وليتمجد اسمك في كل حين يارب

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*ياربي يسوع المسيح الهنا العظيم 
ياربي انت وهبتنا نعمة كبيرة جدا ويارتنا عارفين نقدرها ونشكرك ونمجدك عليها ف كل ثانية من عمرنا 
ان احنا اتولدنا ف نعمتك انت يارب ماتعبناش ولا تركنا ابونا وامنا علشان نتبعك 
يارب بنطلب منك انهاردة من اجل ناس غالية عليك 
بيمروا كل يوم بمليون خطر 
بمليون تحدي علشان بس يفضلوا معاك انت 
يارب بنطلب منك من اجل ابناء
انت روحتلهم ذي السامرية 
وقولتلهم انا الأله الحقيقي اله المحبة 
وعلشان كدة تركوا الدنيا بما فيها علشانك 
احبوك يا الهي محبة حقيقية 
بنطلب منك تكون معاهم 
تسهل ليهم كل الطرق 
تحوط عليهم 
تديهم سلام . تبعت ليهم مرشد صالح يفتح عيونهم ويعرفهم انهم  لو خسروا حاجة ف الدنيا بس كسبوا اعظم مكسب . يارب ادخل جوة قلوبهم ونورها 
اديهم قوة احتمال وصبر وتعزية 
يارب قد ايه ساعات بحسدهم علي ايمانهم وقوتهم وتحملهم 
علشان يسيبوا العالم ويتبعوك انت الأله الحقيقي. بطلب منك 
تخلينا نتعلم ايمانهم ومحبتهم لشخصك انت وبس 
بطلب منك يا الهي . ذي ما نورت طريقهم ليك ابعتلهم اللي يعرفهم ويرشدهم صح ذي ما بعت لشاول اللي فهموا كل حاجة عنك . بطلب منك تشيل من قدامهم اي عقبات ف طريقهم علشان يعرفوك 
بطلب منك سلام لقلوبهم وارواحهم 
ولتكن مشيئتك ف كل حين .*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أكتوبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> *ياربي يسوع المسيح الهنا العظيم *
> 
> *ياربي انت وهبتنا نعمة كبيرة جدا ويارتنا عارفين نقدرها ونشكرك ونمجدك عليها ف كل ثانية من عمرنا *
> *ان احنا اتولدنا ف نعمتك انت يارب ماتعبناش ولا تركنا ابونا وامنا علشان نتبعك *
> ...



امين
امين
امين
بجدجميلة اوى يا تاسونى
ربنا يباركيك ويعوض تعبيك​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*


johna&jesus قال:




امين
امين
امين
بجدجميلة اوى يا تاسونى
ربنا يباركيك ويعوض تعبيك

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*
امين امين 
يا جون 
انت اللي ربنا يعوضك علي الموضوع الجميل ده 
ربنا يباركك يارب ويكون معاك 
ويستجيب لصلواتنا ف موضوعك  المبارك ده

*[/CENTER]


----------



## cyrilamir (9 أكتوبر 2013)

يا جماعة ياريت نصلي كمان للبيوت اللي مفهاش سلام و مفهاش محبة و دايما فيها مشاكل و خناقات :
يا رب حل في جميع بيوتنا و امنحنا ان نحيا معا في سلام و محبة تعالي بيننا و اقم في منازلنا ,امين.


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 أكتوبر 2013)

cyrilamir قال:


> يا جماعة ياريت نصلي كمان للبيوت اللي مفهاش سلام و مفهاش محبة و دايما فيها مشاكل و خناقات :
> يا رب حل في جميع بيوتنا و امنحنا ان نحيا معا في سلام و محبة تعالي بيننا و اقم في منازلنا ,امين.



ياربي والهي وحبيبي يسوووع
ارجوك املي كل بيوتنا 
سلام وطمئنينه وسلام 
ومحبه 
انزع اي مشاكل يارب 
ونور كل القلوب واملاها سلام وفرح
بشفاعه ام النور 
وكل مصاف القديسين
امين يارب 

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 أكتوبر 2013)

صلاه من اجل كلا من

الطفل فلوباتير اخو الشهيده مريم
ومن اجل والده الشهيده مريم
ومن اجل اخويا كوزاكي (وائل)
ومن اجل اخويا جون 
ومن اجل الكل



صلاه من اجل الطفل فلوباتير
ربي والهي وحبيبي يسوع خفف الم الملاك فلوباتير
ومد ايديك والمسه يارب 
بشفاعه ام النور وكل مصاف القديسين


صلاه لاجل والده الشهيده مريم
ربي والهي وحبيبي يسوع كن مع ام الشهيده مريم
وخفف حزنها.. وصبرها وعزيها 
صليبها تقيل يارب خففه عنها شويه 
بشفاعه ام النور وكل مصاف القديسين


صلاه من اجل اخويا كوزاكي 
ربي والهي وحبيبي يسوع كن مع ابنك وائل
فرح قلبه وانزع اي حزن من قلبه وعوضه خير
واحفظه من اي شر 
بشفاعه ام النور وكل مصاف القديسين


صلاه لاجل اخويا جون 

ربي والهي وحبيبي 
كن مع جون في كل خطوه بيخطيها 
ورجعه بالسلامه للمنتدي وطمنا عليه
بشفاعه ام النور وكل مصاف القديسين 



ربي والهي وحبيبي يسوع
كن مع كل من طلب منا ان نزكره في صلواتنا
بالاسم ياربي واحد واحد وواحده واحده
فرح كل قلب حزين نور طريق كل بعيد وفي طريق عتمه
ربي والهي صبر اي حد فقد عزيز او غالي عليه 
كل مجروح او ..او... فرحهم وخرجهم من الحاله دي يارب
وكن مع كل اخواتنا هنا في المنتدي وذيد المحبه بينا كلنا
وابعد اي شيطان مابينا وبارك المنتدي وبارك كل عمل او خدمه هنا
بشفاعه ام النور وكل مصاف القديسين
+امييييييييين +
ازكروني في صلواتكم اخواتي 



​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 نوفمبر 2013)

طلب صلاه عااااااااجل جداااا
اخونا 
*max mike*

هيعمل عمليه 
*هو دلوقتي ممكن يكون عملها


ربي والهي وحبيبي 
ارجوك مد ايديك قبل ايد الطبيب في غرفه العمليات
والمس مايكل وان يرجع بالف سلامه ويكون كويس وبخير
واي الم واي تعب خففه عنه يارب 
بشفاعه ام النور وكل مصاف القديسين
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*امين يارب 
ربنا يمد ايده ويتمجد معاه 
ويخفف الامه ويقومه بالسلامة
ويرجع وسط اخواته تانى 
بشفاعة العدرا وكل مصاف القديسين 
*​


----------



## sparrow (6 نوفمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> طلب صلاه عااااااااجل جداااا
> اخونا
> *max mike*
> 
> ...



امين يارب اسمع واستجيب


----------



## johna&jesus (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ramzy1913 (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*صلاه من اجل الطفل فلوباتير
ربي والهي وحبيبي يسوع خفف الم الملاك فلوباتير
ومد ايديك والمسه يارب 
بشفاعه ام النور وكل مصاف القديسين


**صلاه لاجل والده الشهيده مريم
ربي والهي وحبيبي يسوع كن مع ام الشهيده مريم
وخفف حزنها.. وصبرها وعزيها 
صليبها تقيل يارب خففه عنها شويه 
بشفاعه ام النور وكل مصاف القديسين


**صلاه من اجل اخويا كوزاكي 
ربي والهي وحبيبي يسوع كن مع ابنك وائل
فرح قلبه وانزع اي حزن من قلبه وعوضه خير
واحفظه من اي شر 
بشفاعه ام النور وكل مصاف القديسين


**صلاه لاجل اخويا جون 

ربي والهي وحبيبي 
كن مع جون في كل خطوه بيخطيها 
ورجعه بالسلامه للمنتدي وطمنا عليه
بشفاعه ام النور وكل مصاف القديسين 



**ربي والهي وحبيبي يسوع
كن مع كل من طلب منا ان نزكره في صلواتنا
بالاسم ياربي واحد واحد وواحده واحده
فرح كل قلب حزين نور طريق كل بعيد وفي طريق عتمه
ربي والهي صبر اي حد فقد عزيز او غالي عليه 
كل مجروح او ..او... فرحهم وخرجهم من الحاله دي يارب
وكن مع كل اخواتنا هنا في المنتدي وذيد المحبه بينا كلنا
وابعد اي شيطان مابينا وبارك المنتدي وبارك كل عمل او خدمه هنا
بشفاعه ام النور وكل مصاف القديسين
+امييييييييين +



*


----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2013)

اقبل يارب صلاتنا التي نقدمها اليوم على نية المناطق 
التي تتعرض الى كوارث
طبيعية خاصة الفيليبين التي يعيش اهلها في خطر 
الاعاصير والمدّ البحري والزلازل 

نرجوك ربي ان تشفق 
على الشعوب الخائفة وان ترحمها برحمتك الواسعة . 
نجيّنا يا رب واياهم من كل خطر طبيعي او خطر الحروب. 
ارحم يا رب شعبك ولا تسخط عليهم الى الابد....أمين​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 نوفمبر 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> اقبل يارب صلاتنا التي نقدمها اليوم على نية المناطق
> التي تتعرض الى كوارث
> طبيعية خاصة الفيليبين التي يعيش اهلها في خطر
> الاعاصير والمدّ البحري والزلازل
> ...




اميييييييييييييييييييييين يارب ​


----------



## ramzy1913 (9 نوفمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اميييييييييييييييييييييين يارب ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 نوفمبر 2013)

طلب صلاه عاجل جدااااااااااااااااااااا

من اجل مامت اختنا وحبيبه قلبي ايميليا 


ربي يسوع المسيح كن معها يارب
ومد ايديك المسها واشفيها 
من اجل اسرتها ومن اجل بنتك ايميليا يارب
رجعها وسط اسرتها معافه وبكل سلامه
بشفاعه ام النور وكل مصاف القديسين 
امين
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*امين يارب 
يارب ارجوك اتحنن على والدة ايمى يارب واشفيها 
انت يارب وحدك القادر على الشفاء 
المسها يارب بلمسة من ايدك 
ارجوك يارب اتحنن عليها وانزع كل اتعابها الجسدية 
بشفاعة العدار مريم وكل مصاف قديسيك 
*​


----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2013)

رب المجد يمد اليها يده الحنون بالشفاء
فهو وحده الطيب الشافي القادر علي كل شئ
بشفاعه ام النور وجميع القديسين 
اميييين​


----------



## ramzy1913 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

صـلاة شــفـاء
*يا يسوع*، لقد جئت من أجل المرضى والخطأة.
لذلك أتضرّع، إليك الآن طالبا شـفاء النفس والجسد لعبدتك المريضة
*يا يسـوع*، أنت تعلم أنّ الخطيئة تمزّق كل كائن بشري،
وتدمـّر العلاقات بين البشر ومعك لكن أمامك، لا تبقى خطيئة إلا وتـُمـحى، 
ولا يبقى مرض إلا ويتلاشى بكلمتك الشافية،
ولا يبقى جــرح إلا ويشـفى.اشفى يارب عبدتك المريضة
*يا مـريــم*، أسـألك أن تعضدي صلاتي باستغاثتك "كما في عرس قانا الجليل". 
فأكون أهلا لنيل النعم عن الضعفاء والمرضى، وعن نفـسي.
*- **تعال يا رب واشفى كل نفس مريضة محتاجة الى لمستك الشافية *
*مييييين*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ياربي يسوع المسيح
اتحنن علي بنتك مامة ايمليا
اشفيها يارب
انت الشافي 
╬
اتحنن عليها
انت الحنون يارب
╬
اتمجد معاها
لانك لك القوه والمجد
╬
واثقين فيك يارب انك هتسمع لينا وتستجيب
ببركة ام النور وجميع مصاف قديسينا
ولتكن مشيئتك وليكن اسلوبك وليكن تدبيرك يااربي
امييين
╬​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 نوفمبر 2013)

انتا وحشتنى اوى يارب ​


----------



## ramzy1913 (18 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## ramzy1913 (18 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 نوفمبر 2013)

بابا يسوع 
تعبانة اوووي يا ابويا ومحتاجالك ... الوجع دخل قلبي واتملكه 
حاسة اني وحيدة اوووووي يا بابا 
الكلام جوايا مش راضي يخرج 
بقى كل ردودي سكوت 
والوجع ماليني اووووي 
ناس وذكريات مش بتفارقني 
مش بنام يا بابا 
هو انا هحكيلك بردو 
مانت شايفني 
مانت عادد دموعي 
مانت الوحيد اللي بحكي واتكلم معاه ف اللي تاعبني 
محتاجة احس بالدفا يا بابا 
محتاجة قلبك الكبير يداوي قلبي بمحبته 
محتاجة اديك الحنينة تطبطب عليا وتمسح دموعي اللي طول ليلي مش بتقف 
محتاجة اسمع صوتك. وتكلمني. لاني لوحدي اوووي 
كل حاجة راحت مني .. ومش قادرة احكي لحد غيرك .. ولا حد عارف بوجعي غيرك 
يا بابا ماتسبنيش انا قلبي حاسة ان نبضاته من الوجع قربت تقف 
حاسة ان عقلي من التفكي. ليشت مني 
حاسة ان سكوتي ورسمي الابتسامة و القوة بيموتوني بالبطئ 
انت الوحيد اللي عارف اني لسة طفلة مش حمل الوجع ده 
ولا حمل المشاكل دي
انت الوحيد اللي عارف قد ايه انا ضعيفة 
ارجوك يا بابا 
خدني ف حضنك الليلة 
ريحني من وجعي 
دفي قلبي البردان 
نسيني اللي انا فيه 
نسيني وحدتي 
محتاجالك اوووووي اووووي 
محتاجة لمستك اوووي 
محتاجة حنانك اوووووي 
خليك معايا ارجوووك 
يا بابا


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2013)

يااااااااااارب
قلوبنا اتملت حزن وضيق كل دا علشان اخترنا 
طريق بعيد عنك
سيبنا ايدكومسكناايدابليس
يارب مد ايدك واشفى جروحنا
مش انتا دكتورنا 
انتااللىبتجرحوبتعصب
بتسحق وايدك بتشفى
اشفى يارب قلوبنا المكسورة
اشفيها من الحزن اللى مليها
خرجنامن عالمنا
ودخلنا طريقك
رجعناتانى اطفال
نقدرنستوعب حبك وحنانك
نقدرنقول تكلم يارب فان عبدك سامع
عاوز ارمى ضجيج العالم واسمع صوتك
دلوقتى يارب نص الكرةالارضيه اغلبيته نايم
نفسى اصارع معك واقولك لن اتركك حتى تباركنى
نفسى تتوجد بيناعلاقة بجد
نفسى تحضنى يابويااوووووى
يارب توبنى قبل ماتاخذنى 
امين​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> بابا يسوع
> تعبانة اوووي يا ابويا ومحتاجالك ... الوجع دخل قلبي واتملكه
> حاسة اني وحيدة اوووووي يا بابا
> الكلام جوايا مش راضي يخرج
> ...


امين يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب  ااقف  جنب بنتك
وقويها باركها مش انت قولت انا اعزيكم 
مستنين منك تعزيه
وواثقين فايدك يارب 
امين​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*
ياربي ولادك محتجنلك اوووي
يارب دة مفيش غيرك  في الكون دا كله ينور القلب .. يارب ارحم صنعة يديك .. ماتسبناش محتاجين اليك .. انت وعدت وقولت من يقبل الي فلا أخرجه خارجا .. سمعنا صوتك جوانا يارب .. انت موجود أنا عارفة .. بس نور قلوبنا عشان تشعر بيك ياااااارب ..  ياللي مالناش ملجأ غيرك .. متنساش اطفالك الرُضع يارب .. يارب أرجوك .. اسمع  واستجيب.. يا رب اعطي المحتاج .. اشفي المريض وانسد كل ضعيف .. عيشنا ليك  وبيك يارب علشان خاطر أمك حبيبتك وأولادك القديسين والشهداء.. أمين*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*ياربى يسوع المسيح يا احن قلب 
بنطلب منك يارب تتحنن على كل ولاد الحزانى والتعبانين 
انزع عنهم كل حزن يارب ويأس وخوف 
انت يارب الوحيد اللى تقدر تفرح قلب ولادك 
فرحهم بيك انت يارب ولادك ضعفى 
بنطلب منك يا الهنا الحنون 
تكون مع ولادك داوى جروحهم 
اشفى المهم يارب 
محتاجين لايدك يارب محتاجين حضنك *

*يارب طلبة خاصة جدا 
من اجل بنتك موكى 
انك تقف معاها تبعد عنها اى حزن فرح قلبها يارب 
بنتك محتاجالك اووووى يارب 
بنتك محتاجة ليك يا ابونا محتاجة لايدك تطيب وتداوى جراحها 
انت قولت ادعونى فى وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى 
واقفين يارب بدموع عيونا وصراخ قلوبنا 
بنطلب من اجل بنتك موكى 
انك تبعد عنها كل كأبة وحزن 
وتبدله بالفرح والسعادة والطمأنينة بيك يارب 
اخيرا يارب بطلب منك من اجل كل ولادك 
فرح قلوبهم والمس جراحهم بإيدك 
لتكن مشيئتك كل حين يا الهى 
*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (22 نوفمبر 2013)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
اناضعيف اوى يا رب 
ومش قد اللى بيحصل  دا 
دبرنى  ورسينى يارب 
انا التفكير تعبنى اوووى
نفسى اعرف اتكل عليك
علمنى يارب
علمنى طرقك 
ودبرنى ونورلى طريقى ​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 نوفمبر 2013)

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
دبرها بتدبيرك  ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 نوفمبر 2013)

بابا يسوع يا احن اب 
يا اطيب قلب 

ممكن نطلب منك طلب 
ممكن تقف مع ابنك حبيبك جووون 
تدبرله اموووره 
تساعده وتسنده 
وتنورله طريقه وترشده 
تديله النجاح يارب 
التوفيق 
تساعده ف كل عمل بيقوم بيه 
تخليه قد كل حمل ومسؤلية 
تنور فكره 
وتديله كل القوة والقدرة للنجاح 
يارب مد ايدك الحنينة 
وساعده يا الهي 

شيل عنه كل الحمول والاتعاب 
وسهل حياته 
ارشده للصالح ليه 

ولتكن مشيئتك ف كل حين يا الهي


----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> بابا يسوع يا احن اب
> يا اطيب قلب
> 
> ممكن نطلب منك طلب
> ...


----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)

ارحم يارب
اخبار عن زلازل في العراق ...
 وفيضانات سببها الامطار ..
وفقراء بلا مأوى... وبيوت باتت تسقط ... 
وانفجارات عده ....
يارب ارحمنا برحمتك الواسعه 
قلوبنا معكم  يااهلنا في العراق 
صلوا واطلبو من الرب ان يخفف عنكم​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 نوفمبر 2013)

_هنصلى النهاردة من اجل العضوة الجميلة بنت الكنيسة_
_ياااااارب يسوع المسيح طمنا على بنتك _
_وااقف معاها _
_لاننا مش عارفين _
_هى ايه اخبارها _
_فرحها يا رب _
_وكن معاها فطريقها _
_قويهايارب _
_وباركها_
_امين_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> _هنصلى النهاردة من اجل العضوة الجميلة بنت الكنيسة_
> _ياااااارب يسوع المسيح طمنا على بنتك _
> _وااقف معاها _
> _لاننا مش عارفين _
> ...


*امين يارب يسوع المسيح 
طمنا عليها يارب وبارك حياتها 
وابعد عنها اى شر 
واحفظها فى اسمك القدوس 
ارجوك يا الهى كلنا قلقانين عليها 
ونفسنا نطمن عليها 
حافظ عليها يارب وخليك معاها دايما 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2013)

يارب طمنا علي بنتك بنت الكنيسة
دبر امورها للخير يارب
ساعدها واسعدها
فرح قلبها يارب
كون معاها في كل مكان
وكل خطوة
احفظها وحافظ عليها
رضيها وارضيها
وطمنا عليها
بشفاعه القديسين
وببركة الايام المقدسة
امين
†​


----------



## ramzy1913 (26 نوفمبر 2013)

يارب طمنا علي بنتك بنت الكنيسة
دبر امورها للخير يارب
ساعدها واسعدها
فرح قلبها يارب
كون معاها في كل مكان
وكل خطوة
احفظها وحافظ عليها
رضيها وارضيها
وطمنا عليها
بشفاعه القديسين
وببركة الايام المقدسة
امين
†​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2013)

ياربي يسوع المسيح
بطلب منك يامخلصي
ان تقف جنب بنتك دونا
دبر امورها للخير يارب
اعملها الصالح ليها ولمستقبلها
قويها علي اختبارها
وسعدها في اختيارها
هي سايبة موضوعها في ايديك الامينة
وكلها ثقه فيك يارب
وللتكن ارادتك
ولتكن مشيئتك
وليكن تدبيرك ياربي
امين
†​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياربي يسوع المسيح
> بطلب منك يامخلصي
> ان تقف جنب بنتك دونا
> دبر امورها للخير يارب
> ...



اميييييييييييييييييين
يارب اسمع مننا كلنا
كن مع دونا 
وحل موضوعها يارب وحقق اللي بتتمناه
وابعد عنها اي شر او شبهه شر
بشافعه ام النور وكل القديسين
بشفاعه ام النور
​


----------



## ramzy1913 (27 نوفمبر 2013)

اميييييييييييييييييين
يارب اسمع مننا كلنا
كن مع دونا 
وحل موضوعها يارب وحقق اللي بتتمناه
وابعد عنها اي شر او شبهه شر
بشافعه ام النور وكل القديسين
بشفاعه ام النور


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 ديسمبر 2013)

صلاه خااااااااصه 
من اجل سيدنا الانبا ميخائيل
هو في المستشفي دلوقتي

ربنا يكون معاك ياسيدنا 
ويلمسك وترجع بالف سلامه 
بشفاعه ام النور وكل مصاف القديسين 

















​


----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> صلاه خااااااااصه
> 
> من اجل سيدنا الانبا ميخائيل
> هو في المستشفي دلوقتي
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*امين يارب يسوع المسيح 
يامن اقمت ابنه نايين 
وشفيت نازفت الدم 
اتحنن على سيدنا الانبا ميخائيل 
واشفيه ورجعه بالسلامة 
بشفاعه الست العدرا وكل القديسين 
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 ديسمبر 2013)

صلاه للعضو الجميل 
*PoNA ELLY* 


ربنا يحل كل المشاكل ويقويه
ويكون معاه في كل خطوه في حياته
ويبعد عنه عدو الخير 
بشفاعه ام النور وكل القديسين
امين
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 ديسمبر 2013)

وصلاه كمان لوالد الاستاذ الغالي*aymonded*
تعبان ربنا يلمسه يارب وخفف المه
ويكون مع استاذنا الغالي ويقويه
بشفاعه ام النور وكل القديسين
امين 
​


----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (13 يناير 2014)

ياربى يسوعالمسيح
نشكرك على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال
نشكرك على النفس اللى خارج مننا  
نشكرك على فرصة التوبه اللى انتا مجددهلنا فكل وقت
نشكرك ياربى على الامان
على الاسرة 
على كل حاجة انتا بتقدمهلنا
وبنطلب منك النهاردة ياربى وبنصلى لاختنا بنت الكنيسة
ااقف معاها ورجعهلنا بالسلامة
حافظ عليها يا ربى 
من كل شر
وكن معها
يارب يا ملجآ ملناش غيرك
يارب نلجأله
قويها ورجعها تانى 
فاقرب وقت
++امين++​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2014)

*امين ياارب 
ربى والهى ومخلصى الصالح 
ارجوك يااارب اقف مع كل ولادك 
فرح قلوبهم حافظ عليهم 
ارجوك يارب خليك مع بنتك مريم 
طمنا عليها يااارب 
ابعد عنها اى ضيق او حزن 
فرح قلبها 
امين 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أكتوبر 2014)

نشكرك على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال
اقبلنا بكل خطايانا 
اقبلنا بكل حاجة فينا
اقبلنا يافادينا​


----------



## توووته (1 نوفمبر 2014)

ارجوكم يا أخوتي صلو لأجلي فأنا اعيش في 
ضيقه وكرب لكن املي بالرب وثقتي بأنه المخلص لي من احزاني


----------



## Comment (1 نوفمبر 2014)

*'ليستجب لك الرب في يوم الضيق .. ليرسل لك عوناً من قدسه'' (مزمور 20)*



توووته قال:


> ارجوكم يا أخوتي صلو لأجلي فأنا اعيش في
> ضيقه وكرب لكن املي بالرب وثقتي بأنه المخلص لي من احزاني


[Q-BIBLE]* من مزمور 20 :
1 لِيَسْتَجِبْ لَكَ الرَّبُّ فِي يَوْمِ الضِّيقِ. لِيَرْفَعْكَ اسْمُ إِلهِ يَعْقُوبَ.
2 لِيُرْسِلْ لَكَ عَوْنًا مِنْ قُدْسِهِ، وَمِنْ صِهْيَوْنَ لِيَعْضُدْكَ.
3 لِيَذْكُرْ كُلَّ تَقْدِمَاتِكَ، وَيَسْتَسْمِنْ مُحْرَقَاتِكَ. سِلاَهْ.
4 لِيُعْطِكَ حَسَبَ قَلْبِكَ، وَيُتَمِّمْ كُلَّ رَأْيِكَ.
5 نَتَرَنَّمُ بِخَلاَصِكَ، وَبِاسْمِ إِلهِنَا نَرْفَعُ رَايَتَنَا. لِيُكَمِّلِ الرَّبُّ كُلَّ سُؤْلِكَ.*[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## حياة بالمسيح (6 نوفمبر 2014)

ارجوكم صلولي فانا وحيدة وانا مريضة بعدة امراض منها السرطان وقصور الغدة الدرقية وارتفاع الكوليسترول وانا لم افقد الرجاء بالايمان بالرب يسوع وثقتي عالية به وبمواعيده لكنني منهارة ومتعبة


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2014)

يلا نصلى
وحشتنى اوى الصلاة معاكم 
عاوزين نصلى من اجل بعضنا 
كلنا محتاجيين صلاة
وكل بلادنا محتاجة صلاة تعالو نصلى 
سوا  لبعض


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> يلا نصلى
> وحشتنى اوى الصلاة معاكم
> عاوزين نصلى من اجل بعضنا
> كلنا محتاجيين صلاة
> ...



انا عندى امتحان بكرة صلولى معلش


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2014)

ABOTARBO قال:


> انا عندى امتحان بكرة صلولى معلش



صلاوات العدرا والقديسيين تكون معاك
والبابا كيرلس يقف جانبك 
ويقويك


----------



## tamav maria (25 نوفمبر 2014)

ABOTARBO قال:


> انا عندى امتحان بكرة صلولى معلش




سيدي  يسوع المسيح اشكرك لأنك علمتنا أن نلجأ اليك وقت الشدائد اذ قلت ادعوني وقت  الضيق انقذك فتمجدني . فها نحن يارب نصرخ نحوك أن تمنح اخونا ABOTARBO حكمة وفهما حتي  يسهل عليَّه الامتحان .  وامنحه  سلاما عميقا وبركة في الوقت الذي يكون فيه بلجنة الامتحان .
 ربي ...يسوع  المسيح نتوسل اليك أن تعطيه نعمة في اعين المدرسين وحنن قلوبهم عليَّه في  تصحيح اوراقه .
  يارب انت قلت  " من  يقبل اليَّ لا أخرجه خارجا " واستجب لنا بشفاعة الست العذراء وملائكتك وجميع قديسيك الي  الأبد امين .


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2014)

Jesusslave قال:


> ارجوكم صلولي فانا وحيدة وانا مريضة بعدة امراض منها السرطان وقصور الغدة الدرقية وارتفاع الكوليسترول وانا لم افقد الرجاء بالايمان بالرب يسوع وثقتي عالية به وبمواعيده لكنني منهارة ومتعبة



ياربى وحبيبى يسوع المسيح
نشكرك علىكل حال ومن اجل كل حال
وفى كل حال
ونرجو منك يارب انك تقف  مع بنت 
وتقويها  على مرضها
احنا واثقيين انك  مش بتدينا تجربة اكبر من حملنا 
لانك  حنين
وامين   وعادل
يارب صلاوتنا من اجل  اختنا 
انك تثبتها فايمانك 
وتقف وياها 
تشفيها من كل امراضها
وتنجيها من كل احساس ممكن يبعدها عنك
رجأنا فيك اكبر من اى حاجة

بشفاعة امك العذراء البتول 
والملاك ميخائيل
وجميع مصاف قديسيك الذين ارضوك منذ البداء
امين


----------

